# daily chit chat part 3



## bubblicous

welcome to your new home ladies happy chatting​


----------



## twinkle123

Boo!!! Only made it to 52 pages in 'part 2'.  Got so much further last time before anyone noticed us!

Spent a total of 4 hours making up our school Christmas concert programme tonight.  It's driving me mad!!!  
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

[fly]Hello[/fly]


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Morning Ladies

How are we all??

Starry....you done your test yet   

Dons...  How you feeling lass, know you've been having a hard time with the wee man xx

Nicky...hows your wee princess


I'm having a brain fart at the moment, nigtmare with remembering personals!!

I was off work yesterday, had a wee scare that i was bleeding a wee bit (wasn't bright red just a brwony red) and i freaked out..  Nurse said not to panic...  no more bleeding today...touch wood!!
Thats been a wee since ET...i don't know how you ladies managed??  My mind is in constant worry whether it will work of not!!  I don't have any symptoms...  No AF pains, no sore boobies, nothing!!  Don't know whether that could be a good or bad sign!!

Back at work today and can't be ersed to be honest!!  

Huggs to you all girls xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls

Just wanted to see if any news from Starry - just being impatient  .  Really hoping for good news   

Off for Christmas lunch today with work and then we have our night out tonight - going to Peterhead Football Club so hoping it will be a good night, sure it will be as always have a good night.

Sorry for no personals - got to dash to work as running late already


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls  

Right first of all am a bit scared to tell use this as with my history things never last long!!!  And i have tested early not due to test till tuesday!!  But everyone else on the 2ww that had transfer the same time as me are allowed to test 2moro. No1 else knows either and i have been getting af type pains for the last 2 days and have sore boobs but that could be the gel or af coming but my test says  .

Gems am not telling the girls on the 2ww board yet as people are getting told off for testing early. But also  had no symptoms apart from the last few days so dont worry you had transfer last friday it could take a while to get symptoms but as i said with my luck i could end up with af as things never go right with me.

A very worried person here lol xx


----------



## gmac2304

firstly, Bubblicous - *BIG BOO * to you! we got to page 100 & something last time before we had to start a new thread!!!    only page 52 this time... 

secondly, *Starry* - *CONGRATU-FLIPPIN-LATIONS*!!! I can understand you being a bit wary due to past circumstances, but PMA is the way forward! you just gotta believe...       here's to a healthy & sticky 9 months!!!

and lastly but not least, *Gems* - i didn't really have any symptoms either until after I got my BFP, so don't panic too much over that! PMA for you too... when is ur test date??

BIG    to everyone else - hope everyone is well!!!

Gillian xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all hope everyone is well!!!

Oh Starry congrats was really hoping it was   I will pray it is a sticky one and gets nice and cosy for 9 months


----------



## starrynight

Thanks girls am feeling so worried about saying something now tho as my luck something will go wrong. I was going to delete my msg that i wrote and cancel my membership with ff but i thought no why should i cause either way you ladies are going to be here for me even if something does go wrong. Am feeling so negative and i also will not be posting on the 2ww board anymore as there is such a carry on with people not wanting people to test early but i feel it is there choice and also i got a positive test and yes i tested early and am going to take the chance of something going wrong and i would rather no that i nearly got pregnant than not at all. And if something goes wrong this time i will be looking in2 getting some kind of immune tests to find out what the problem is as you will all see from my signnature i ain't had things easy and there must be something wrong somewhere with me. Sorry for the rant girls xx


----------



## button butterfly

Starry - well first of all I am happy to hear that I have to do my naked run out the house tonight (thanks - my nipples will shrink to the size of peanuts   ) Secondly missy   dont you even consider not posting on here and cancelling your membership!!  We are all wanting to hear your problems, success and worries etc that is what this site is for - to give you support.  I know what you mean with regards the 2ww blogs - some people are just sooooooo by the rule book and rude about it too!!  I thought that when I last was on 2ww    to them and ignore them  .  

Anyone watching I am a celeb?  I want Gino to win - loved the bit where he was concerned that he had lost 1st plus and would that effect the size of his manhood!   
Not heard from the clinic again - funny how they make you feel abandoned after every unsuccessful treatment.  I will await my letter of appointment, not going to bother phoning them in the next few weeks as I am NOT  wanting to speak about what the next plan is....I just want to enjoy christmas!  However if I dont hear from them into the New Year then I will phone and moan!  Is it just me or is there anyone else on here that doesnt want to celebrate christmas?  I feel there is no point to it - me, DH, my dog and chickens - not really that exciting!  Everyone I know cant wait to see their kids open pressies, even my mother and father-in-law want my nephew round to see him on christmas day but we havent been invited (probably because we have no kids and we would be quite boring .....  me thinks I am being a wee bit paranoid but I am sorry I cannot help it!).  Enough of that downside - sorry!    Have a great weekend

Button


----------



## twinkle123

First of all - a huge congratulations to Starry.     I hope that BFP keeps getting stronger and stronger.  

Button - I'm completely with you about Christmas.  I've been like that for the last few years.  It's all about children and as I still don't have any, there's very little point to it.  Get so jealous whether we're at my family and DH's family as we've got 4 nieces and nephews (2 on each side) and everything revolves round them that we don't get a look in.  Can see myself crying my way through the whole festive season.   Every year I think that I'll have a baby by the next year but that's now been 6 years, 5 IVFs and endless other bits and pieces.  

Glad it's the weekend. Going out for tea with DH and his parents (the only time we actually get a chance to speak to them because usually their grandchildren are there too!) for DH's birthday on Sunday.  Other than that, will spend most of the weekend organising next Wednesday's school Christmas concert.  Got a parents night on Tuesday so will be late home from work 2 days in a row.  
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Huge  to Starry on your . Got to stay positive, I was scared stiff when i got my BFP after my last 2 pregnancies and had no symptoms whatsoever and then had bleeding but look at me now. I totally agree with you though, some of the boards are too negative. I ended up not posting on the pg one because all it was just so negative the whole time - obviously you expect some of it but not the whole time. Keep positive, this will be the one for you  

Had Xmas lunch with work today so totally stuffed and we now have our work night out at the football club in Peterhead to look forward to. Will be an interesting one - first time sober at a work's do !!! At least I wont be hungover for doing the last of Xmas shopping tomorrow 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

In case you don't notice in my signature -
We're having a baby sweepstake - click the link and have a guess! http://www.expectnet.com/games/Bomber


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, Starry that is fantastic news petal, yippee!  Please please try to stay positive, although I know it's easier said than done.  I was a nervous wreck throughout all my pregnancy, not quite believing that it really could happen to me and just waiting for something to go wrong and look at me with little Eva now.  This is your time and you have so much to look forward to   .
Lainsy have a fab time tonight, as you said at least you won't have the hangover.
Totally understand Susan about the feeling of Christmas when everyone around you seems to have children, unless you're going through it no one can understand that feeling.  Poor you having to work this weekend too, don't know how you do it.  
Button I'd like Gino to win too, won't be phoning up but definitely would like to see him King of the Jungle.
Hiya to everyone else, away to have a bar of chocolate and a glass of wine, stuff the diet tonight.  Mike is getting up with Eva as I had little sleep last night so can chill a bit tonight.
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

YAY starry - congratulations on your BFP!!!!!  And totally agree with you regarding the testing, its up to you. I used to chat on a certain thread on FF and still read it most days but rarely type on it as there are some ladies on there who i just do not agree with and are a bit snooty!!  Not saying which thread tho lol!! not this one obviously!

oh no as i speak caitlyn has ripped off the beads from the xmas tree  

gotta go, dp being a bum so ill be back later when i get peace....


----------



## twinkle123

Glad to hear we're not snooty Dons!  
DH is working tomorrow so is in bed already.  Don't know how he manages to get up at 3am!  In total control of TV again tonight.
x


----------



## tissyblue

Starry - great news  - don't be down on yourself worrying what might happen - just go with the flow and enjoy your BFP!

Susan/Button -  . New year and new decade ahead so   it will be your turn soon.

Dons - reckon my beagle could give Caitlyn a run for her money at destroying Christmas trees.

Lainsy - sober Xmas party? It will be worth it. I had my first beer last night. God it tasted so good. Rory slept from 1.30 to 6 so not sure if he enjoyed it too??

Carol - sitting here contemplating opening a full tin of Roses chocolates........could be carnage......

Hugs to everyone. Stay warm!
T


----------



## Mummy30

hello, im back....

sorry for lack of personals but i just cant think right just now.  

things not going well here....  

im on the verge of packing my bags and walking out. 

Cant cope anymore.  Spent the whole morning in tears, my neighbour (who is a saint btw) came over to help me feed twins and tidy up as everything got on top of me this morning.  its so so hard managing DS1 just now and getting the twins ready.  DS1 refused to get himself dressed and i was running late with the feeding so i didnt have time to help him, so by 9am he was still in his pyjamas.  

I get up at 7.15am, and NEVER sit down until at least 9.30am to have my breakfast and get dressed but today for some reason i didnt get seated until well after 10am.  i was up all night with aiden, literally. he was up sobbing every hour.  I barely slept.

Getting them dressed takes me ages as they have 2 lots of cream from top to toe and aidens skin is red raw.  bless him.  

So thanks to my lovely neighbour i got them sorted and sat down after 10 for my breakfast and by that time i didnt even want it.  

i just cried and cried looking round my messy room. washing is endless, i had the plumbers upstairs as we had a new bathroom put in this week.  DP has no idea how i feel.  Apparently he "works all day". 

Tomorrow im off with the 3 kids to visit my mum, brother and wee sister (well my bros ex, but she is classed as my sis...) and im looking forward to being away from DP.  

He told me not to rush back.      told him its alright for some having a day to themselves....... he replied that i have a night out (childminders xmas doo) next week so thats my peace!!  great.   he gets a whole day and i get half a night.  plus he was invited but declined.   

Things are not good here and in my head.  I could easy get in my car and just drive far far away.  

Here come the tears again.... wonder if DP will notice......

Dunno what to do anymore.

Need to see GP and beg for aiden to see a specialist. No sleep means a grumpy mum and dad, and we take it out on each other.

A was screaming just now. DP just cursed at him and he carried on screaming. i went up,. sat with him on the rocking chair, sung to him and tucked him in. he is asleep now.  

Common sense is what DP is lacking.  

I dont like DP much just now



sorry girls..... i need to get it out of my system and you girls are getting the brunt of it.


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Dons.  I can't think of anything useful to say to you.   There must be more help available for you.  You shouldn't be expected to cope with DS1's aspergers and 2 little (although very cute!) twins.  Get to your GP and get help for at least DS1.  I'm sure with him much calmer, everything will seem a bit brighter.  See another GP if you need to but they have to listen to you.   Really hope things start improving and you can start enjoying life as a mummy.  You've got 3 terrific children - it's just that things seem very difficult at the moment.
x


----------



## Mummy30

thanks, i love all 3 of my kids to bits and wouldnt be without any of them.

I have to go do GP and try to get Aiden to see a skin specialist.

Ive emailed a company who have "mums" that come in and help play with the kids etc, but i feel like a failure, especially as im a childminder lol and that shoud be my job. But they are aimed at the under 5's  and DS1 is nearly 8.    

Capability Scotland only help the under 3's.

Same old story, no one will help me.

Ive been to the Scottish Society of Autism, social services, HV, GP (they dont want to know as the school doc is helping....) and NAS.  Ive been on courses, bought plenty of books and am a member of various internet forums regarding autism. But still have no answer. 

I think i need my bed!!!  Cant wait to see my mum and brother tomorrow......


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey Dons I just read your post and I feel so bad for you. I really wish I had some miracle answer to help you. I cant imagine how hard it is for you, I struggle some days and only have one. All I can say is hang in there you do a wonderful job with all 3 of your kids. 
I hope that tomorrow is a better day, some sleep would certainly help, but hopefully if nothing else you will have a good time with your family.


----------



## mommyof2

Good news Starry!!! When i was doing my IUI, and got my BFP, i phoned the clinic and was told that a BFP is a BFP!!! So starry, as its been said, go with the flow!!! Hoping that this is stickie one!!!All the best!!!


-May-


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Dons sweetie, i'm so sorry you are having a hard time at the moment. I wish there was something i could do to make you feel better xxx

Well ladies had a bit of spotting again this morning...trying not to get into a flap...but its so difficult not too...  PLease reassure me some of yooz had this during your 2WW and got a BFP in the end  
I'm in bed relaxing as much as i can...watching movies...hehe!!

Sorry i've done no personals as such, but was to say YAY to Starry for your BFP!!!

xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Gems, I had a natural conception with Vincent and I had spotting and AF type pains, actually thought AF had arrived but it stopped and had nothing for a few days which was when I became suspicious and tested, and received my BFP!!!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Wow only been away a day and you guys have well be chatting - will do my best to squeeze/remember as much personals as poss.

Firstly congrats Starry so chuffed for you hope it is a successful BFP     glad of some good news yipeeeee   

Dons - Just gonna send you the biggest   you are a fantastic mum and as SNS said I struggle with just the one and I have been really down and really weepy lately gonna speak to HV find out if it is hormones but think it is a combination of all the crap with my work and plus this time of year as missing dad so much and thinking about him heaps lately which causes the tears to flow and feel guilty as should be happy and overjoyed to have my first Christmas with my long awaited son - but can't switch of the emotions.  I hope you get the help/support you deserve regards A and DS1 xx

Gems - Still keeping everything crossed for you I have been told that spotting is very common on the 2ww and I had a big bleed at 5 weeks and all still worked out okay - keep positive quine xx

Susan - Really hope 2010 is your year - I know it is hard at this time of year I used to think and hope that "my time" would be this time next year and it happened for me and I know it will happen for you - you deserve it (have you been advised of using Donor Eggs??) 

Mrs Coops/Lainsey - Hope the pregnanices are going well

SNS - Vincent sounds like he kis doing fab x

Tissy - Rory sounds like a wee star.

Nicky - BIG hugs to you and S - this time of year you guys will have a ball xx

HUGE HUGE huigs to anyone ive missed.

Well re us...... met with Hr so there is job out there with the council so just a case of them looking and seeing what is best for me so on the upside at least I will still have a job just not where I want to be but still a jobs a job??

DP and I have a wedding reception tonight L with his Grandma so gonna get dressed up have a few scoffs and a good old boogie see if I can cheer myself up

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

[fly]Morning Ladies[/fly]

Well I am feeling pants today woke up with a throat which feels like glass. Vincent too is grumpy have just put him down for a nap so hopefully he is happier when he wakes.

Hope everyone is feeling better than me today


----------



## Mummy30

sns - hope you feel better soon.

Thanks for all the  

still struggling at nights with aiden... up 20 odd times a night and get no sleep. Thats half my problem and DPs. We are so tired we nip at each other and Ryans behaviour doesnt help matters.

He has had barely any sleep last night and wont sleep for long during the day. he is awake now when he should be in bed.  and he is crying. 

HV coming to visit me asap and we may have to resort to wetwraps and a helmet.  

apart from being dead on my feet i am feeling brighter today.

Ryans xmas school concert tomorrow... cant wait!!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey Dons glad you are feeling brighter although shattered, hope the HV can help!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls  

Dons am sorry you have been having such a bad time and hope the hv can give you some help. 

Nicky the same goes to you remember you can come on here and have a moan when you want we all understand things will be hard for you to start off with. 

Gems how you doing? You finding the 2ww really hard it aint easy is it lots of      for sat.xx

Sorry no mmore personals but thinking of you all xx

Well ladies aftr i tested on friday i was scared something would go wrong between then and new so was to scared to post again but thank you everyone for the nice comments.

Well i tested today and its still a    am still really scared but i just    everything will be ok. I have tested everyday since friday lol I even did 3 tests on sat!! Av been a nervous wreck lol I must have been in every shop buying tests in bod lol xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh my goodness Starry.... CONGRATULATIONS!! Sweetheart...!!!!!!        Am so chuft for you!!  I'm dying to do a test...LOL!!  only have 4 more sleeps to go...

I was thinking tho...because i didn't have thone Hcg injections that the donor had...i wouldn't be waiting for it to go out my system would i??  (i believe this is what can give a falso postive)...Not sure if i'm talking poop!!  Its been 12dpt...3 day embryo... do you think this is too early to test??

Tum Te Tum Te Tum!!

Dons, how are you today sweetheart??

Shorts...how are you feeling??  I'm with you on the sore throat... mines is killing me today and i have sore ears!!

How is everyone else doing

Love Gemz xxx


----------



## starrynight

Gems i would imagine you would be ok to test now if you didnt have the trigger jab i tested 4days early and it was a real positive. Do you think you will test? I just phoned the clinic begging for bloods lol but they said no!!!! Arghhhhh i would have paid for them myself but hey ho they wont do them they just booked me fr a scan!! Oh girls am soooooo scared. Also can i have a bath now lol xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

LOL...i will probably wait until Sat very early morning...before i got to mi bed...LOL!! I must admit this has been torture... 
Whens your scan booked for??

x


----------



## starrynight

Lol i was up last night at 2 i was goin to test again then but changed my mind. It is torture i never relised how hard it was going to be. I have spent about 50quid this wknd on clear blue tests lol Then yesterday i just bought a cheap boots ones!! Clear blue test are evil i had a dodgy one at the wknd!!! I phoned up yesterday and complained about it so am getting a new 1 sent ot to me. Do you think you will hold out till sat? I tested early coz everyone else on the 2ww board had tranfer before or after me and got to test before me so i was pretty peed off about that lol Have you got any symptoms the only thing i have is tender boobs but i think that was the gel causing that. Scan is booked for the 29th.

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

I think i will manage to hold off until saturday... i'll be busy with work etc up until then so that will keep me occupied mi thinks.
I've had very mild cramps and brown stuff (which i presume is spotting) coming out mixed in with the Gel...YUCK... my boobies are alightly tender, thats about it to be honest.
IF i test postive, i will be getting my scan over in Abu Dhabi as i'm there for 3 weeks from 22nd Dec..  Dr Hamilton and Hazel etc have said that would be good, plus it would put my mind at ease.  My mum would be there wth us aswell and she would feel part of it... actually now i think about it, my dad would come along too...lol

xx


----------



## twinkle123

AAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!  Christmas concert arrangements.  Driving me slowly mad!  Going to be even worse tomorrow when we have rehearsals from 8.50-1.05.  Think I'll be tearing my hair out by then.

Still got a parents night to get through tonight.  
x


----------



## starrynight

Hey nicky my otd was today!! So am glad its all over now lol. I hope you got a nap if s went to sleep have you got anymore photos?

Gems the gel is horrible ain't it am worried now tho coz i stopped it on sat hope it doesn't make a difference. Il be straight on here on sat morning lol to see your lovely bfp!!

Susan good luck for the concert arrangements school must be mad at this time of year.

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Just off the phone to lorraine, bless her!! She was checking to see how i am doing....

Starry...i have enough gel to do me till next week... BUT i think because i'm using a donor i have to continue using the gel for another 2 months!!  I have enough of the oestrogen to last me till Sunday...  Lorraine said if i get BFP on Sat i have to call them and organise collecting more gel and tablets that afternoon xx


----------



## button butterfly

Welldone Starry!!!!!!!!!!!!
[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies!!

Congrats Starry So So chuffed for you and your BFP!!!  I was REALLY good got a test kit from the clinic and only used that one which was obviously a BFP!!!  But........ must admit few weeks in I did buy a few and re-tested as was still in shock - was in shoch for 9 months till Lyle wa finally here lol  

Nicky - ** comment made me laugh "mum brain" don't have time for commas but better watch from now on!!

Sorry no more personald Lyle up to no good - HUGS to all and looking forward to Sunday where I can cuddle some babies xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello

today has been good.... operation aiden no dummy!!

he has managed to sleep during the day fine without it, little grizzly but he likes to hold something and listen to his pooh lullaby and its worked well. we weill see what night time brings. DP and I were up nearly 30 times last night, so dummy removal and controlled crying is the last straw.  HV has prescribed him a wetwrap balaclava to wear at nights. Ive got to wet the under layer, put it over his head, which will be covered thickly with cream then put a dry wrap on top   see how that goes....

Had ryans xmas concert today.....    so teary seeing his little face up there! He is by far the smallest in his class and he just looked sooo cute!  He isnt one to stand out in a large crowd but he sure did me proud. He has to do it all again tomorrow....  his granny and greatgran will be watching him then so he will have someone to wave at again.

Sorry for lack of personals...... thought id type some positive news from me for once!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

ok girls, i'm a pleb of the highest order....did a test today!!  and it was a  

my test date isn't till Sat morning... keeping all crossed everything will change before then and i get a good result but for some reason i've got a really bad feeling of dread..  Nothing ever goes right... for once i would love something to right for a change and get that little hint of happiness...  Dont get me wrong i have a fantastic Dh and i couldn't ask for a better family but sometimes i feel like i've been dealt one sh*tty deck of cards!!!

My poor sister is in hospital in Dubai... she has suspected Swine Flu...which is dangerous for her as shes getting over a form of environmetal TB... and her lungs aint the greatest...  poor thing!!  so we are all worried sick about her now...  Theres always ruddy soemthing!!!

Sorry for the self obsessed moan...not like me at all!!

xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Gems its still to early i tested 4days early and you have tested 5days early plenty of time for the test to change. An did you use 1st morning pee? I have read on here heaps of people that have had a bfn and on test date a bfp so don't get all negative. I know its sooo hard the 2ww wait is a nightmare i didn't realise how hard it would be either. I hope your sister gets better soon. 

Sorry no personals am away to have a bath hi to everyone tho.xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Gems - so so sorry to hear about your sister life is just so dam crap sometimes and I can totally relate to how you are feeling but as Starry said maybe too early to test so chin up and keep positive - thinking of you xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

I have major AF pains today now so i deffo think its over for me until the next time   No period as such yet but i know its coming....  i have pains in my legs ...like my endo pains...joy!!!
sorry not up for personals..i'm off with a stinking cold aswell...

xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Gems      

D x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi just a very quick one from me, sorry for no personals am rushin about like a mad thing I start back at work tomorrow, 1st day leaving Vincent and its also a new job so heads all over the place.

Speak to you's all tomorrow


----------



## Mummy30

SNS - good luck in your new job.... is vincent going to nursery??

Gems -    for you xxx

Not much to report from me... operation no dummy day 2.... its going.... ok. thats all i can say!


----------



## starrynight

Gems how are you doing?  xx

Hi girls il come back later and do personals.xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well 1st day done and am shattered lol Vincent was good as gold. He was with my in laws today, he will be looked after by a combination of them , my mum and step dad and my granny, which is fine as he knows them.


----------



## peglet

Hi guys

sorry for not being around, so much going on.  Gems hoping that the signs you have are NOT AF arriving... Good luck....

Hello to everyone else.  Shortnsweet, glad your first day went well, it's alwsy the worse...

Dons - hoping life is getting better for you...

starry - Congrats on the BFP

Nicky - hope S is doing well.

Right, offsky the noo..
back on Tues (just don't get time on a fri-mon)

Hello to everyone else i've missed.

For all of you that are going, enjoy the lunch on sunday !

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Feeling miserable today.  Actually have been feeling miserable for days now but forced to keep going because I had a parents evening on Tuesday and Christmas concert to organise last night.  Both went well enough but have finally given in and taken the day off work.  Feel so choked up, sore throat and seem to be constantly using my inhalers. 

Short - glad to hear your 1st day back went okay.  

Gemz - will keep hoping for that BFP for you    

Still trying to decide our next IVF step.  Haven't had time to think about it much - have been so busy.  Getting emotional over everything at the moment.  Don't know if its because I'm not feeling well, confused what to do next, depressed about Christmas coming up and still not having children.  Been researching PCOS which I apparently have (although the hospital only bothered to tell me recently!   ) and not liking the fact that it makes you obese, doesn't let you burn fat, gives you insulin problems, diabeties, facial hair, and is made worse by stress.  Add that together with my high natural killer cells and stenosed cervix and you've got a disaster know as me!!!

Oh so fed up.  

Off to have a baked potato with cheese and pineapple for tea.  My new healthy diet seeing as PCOS is making my BMI too high...
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls how are you all?

Sns glad vincent was was a good boy today. It will an early nite for you will it?

Dons how you getting on with aiden?(Am sure i have spelt his name wrong) sorry lol.

Nicky loving the new photos of s how u getting on?

Gems hope your ok. 

Peg thank you. When is it your thinking of starting tx again?

Susan hope you fell better soon   with the pcos  the clinic said to me i have bad pcos but am only a size 8 but i must admit i do pluck the odd hair   lol But it causes my af to be all over the place and last longer.

Mrscoops you still busy baby shopping? Ul have to take a photo of the nursery.

Carol hows little eva?

Bloo is lyle still in to everything lol Is your xmas tree up yet? Wait till he gets to that lol.

Button how u doing?

Sorry to any1 i have missed but   to everyone.

Not much news from me i had a bit of brown stuff last night when i wiped   so phoned the clinic this morning begging for bloods even offered to pay but they said no!! Great eh

xx


----------



## starrynight

I just remember i forgot about lainsy lol How are you and bomber?xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Not much time these days for personals but please know always thinking of you all and looking forward to seeing you on Sunday for a catch up xx

Gems - Hope you are okay quine here if you need me xx

Susan - Im feeling bit down as well it's this time of year I know I am really really lucky to have Lyle and I am looking forward to Christmas with him but can't help the feelings of missing dad     but Fertility problems and being childless always harder at this time senidng you HUGE    

D x


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry Starry forgot to say yup tree up and yes Lyle has aquired a taste for baubles!!!!

the joys


----------



## Mummy30

hi. 

struggling big time. 2 hours sleep last night (no joke) up ALL night with both twins crying and its looking the same again today. DS1 turned violent again and has been hitting me all night and is now shouting at the top of his voice.

Aiden is refusing to go to sleep and is crying, ive been up and down i dont know how many times to see to him. Caitlyn is sleeping but with ryan shouting ive no idea how long for.

My bathroom is STILL not done, after messing up the order, the mirrored unit that was supposed to go up today was broken. Electrician hasnt been in contact, he was supposed to come on tuesday. The bath takes 30 mins to fill and we need to go pick more taps, more money and more waiting.  Why is nothing going right for me just now. 

I'm so so desperate to go to bed but i cant.  my eyes are stinging from the tiredness and i feel like giving up.  i have a splitting headache and cant deal with anything.   Im on the verge of a mental breakdown.  My whole body is aching from leaning over aidens cot all night, my back is done in and my legs have given up. 

AS much as i LOVE my children to pieces. ive never felt so miserable in all my life


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies how are you all 

donsbabe -


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Dons.  I just wish I lived closer to you and I would happily nip round and do something to help.   x


----------



## Bloofuss

Dons


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Dons don't know what to say.  If there is anything I can do to help please just shout - you have my mobile number.  I really, really mean it, please don't hesitate to get in touch    

Susan, sorry to hear you are having a hard time too, I know how difficult Christmas can be.  This time last year I had the worst time ever, hopefully next year will be your year.

Starry - Bomber and I are fine, thanks.  Just had my friend round this evening and she sat with her hand on my belly feeling Bomber kicking away - it was lovely sharing it with her.  Try not to worry about the brown spotting, as I said before I had it for about a week after my 7 week scan and everything was fine.  It is very common but I know how scary it all is.

Gems, keeping fingers crossed for you for Saturday - it was too early for you to test so hopefully you will still get your BFP.

Bloo - hope Lyle isn't totally dismantling all your baubles off your tree.

SNS glad to hear your first day at work went well and Vincent was fine.  You are lucky having all your family to help look after him, that will make it easier for you.

Hello to everyone else - so many of us to remember now


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya just a quick one before madam wakens up.  Just wanted to give huge huge   to Susan and Dons.  Susan I remember just wanting to cancel last Christmas, we had it with just Mike and I and it was just such a sad time as we thought that was it, our last chance to have a baby and we just wanted to hide away from all the kids.  So understand how low you must feel to a point but know you have so much to deal with, finding out about the PCOS, your cervix etc.  Oh honey we just all want happiness for you and just remember miracles do happen and we're all    that this time next year you'll either have a little one in your arms or a damn good excuse to not drink.  
Dons I honestly don't know how you do it, twins and your poor son's condition.  I think the lack of sleep makes everything seem 100 times worse, I know Mike and I have bickered more over small things when Eva was first born, it's like you're jealous if your other half gets more sleep than you as you  just crave it so much.  You have to get some help with your son, it isn't fair to just expect you to deal with it. I can totally understand the frustration you must feel about the lack of support.  
Hiya to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, just away to run around and do some jobs before eva wakens up, good girl been sleeping all night.  We have Mike's dinner dance tonight so my mum is babysitting.  We're only staying for the meal but be nice to go out, it's at the Marcliffe.  Need my pulling in the tummy knickers for sure.  So need to lose a tonne of weight but can't exercise yet as got inflammation with both tendons at the back of my ankles, walk like an old wifie first thing in the morning.  
Looking forward to meeting you on Sunday girls, I'll be a bit nervous as my first time and just hope Eva is a good girl, if not I'll be phoning Mike to come and pick her up.  
Lots of love to all - good look Gems with your testing
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Sorry i haven't been on, internet is on the blink at home!!!  I'd been off sick since wednesday with a stonking cold!!  and yesterday my AF arrived with avengence... i knew it would.  Am of course devestated BUT i will pick myself back up and think positive!!  I have 2 embryos left and fingers crossed they will thaw ok and i can try again.
We've both decided if it doesn't work with the 2 we have, it will be the end for us. I've spent the last 5 years ill with my crohns and then endo...personally i can't take anymore being ill...

The clinic said i can start again as soon as the end of February so thats given me some hope.

Huggs to you all xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Gems.   I know you were expecting it but there's always a tiny glimmer of hope until it really happens. Glad to hear you're managing to think positively.  Much more than I ever did so well done!  

Carol - hope you enjoy your night out tonight. Don't worry about being nervous on Sunday.  I definitely was the first time but everyone is genuinelly (doesn't look right - can't spell that word!) is as nice as they are on here.  

Off work today.  Throat is still aching and am still breathless. Just feel miserable. Must get better for Sunday though!!!! I'm useless at being ill.  Have already emailed school twice with instructions for my classes.  Why can't I just switch off and enjoy not being there?  

On the positive side, have been spending ridiculous amount of time on here reasearching GCRM clinic in Glasgow.  Have emailed a few people and they all recommend it.  They are very willing to treat you with clexane, prednisolone and gestone.  They draw the line at IVIg which doesn't bother me because I find that all a bit scary!  Still not feeling cheery but know what my next step is now.

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

morning all, sorry about my humbug miserable post yesterday... feeling slightly brighter today....

susan - that clinic is sounding good, and it must be light relief for you to, as you say, know your next step.     Make sure you and DH get something extra special for xmas this year... and heres me moaning.... so so sorry  

gems -   for you....  sorry that it was negativce honey....  keep the faith for your frosties..

to everyone else who sent me hugs etc, thank you a million.... thats why i love you all !!!

Just had a long chat with the school dr, she is just brilliant, i love her and would happily have her in my house rent free!!!  She is hoping DS1 can be prescribed melonin (if thats what its called, hormonal extra to help him calm...) and is going to speak to a centre about some after school care. He doesnt go to beavers or anything as i dont trust the grown ups to treat him how he needs and they wont understand. So this centre is well trained so im a bit happier at that thought...

thanks again.. gotta go get lunch, braving asda with my neighbour.... and the twins obviously!!


----------



## twinkle123

Great news Dons. Things finally seem to be moving forward for you.   Is it not ritalin you mean?  Such a magic drug.  I am grateful for it every day.  Don't know how I would cope at work without some of my pupils being on it!
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

It must be doing the rounds as I have a stinking cough that I just cant get rid of just seems to be really bad at night shame poor Lyle sleeping okay and I am shatted due to being up most the night with the cough     bought some Night Nurse so big scoof of that tonight  

Dons - Glad things looking up for you hope you get the right help for DS1 x

Gems - So so sorry didn't work for you this time but chin up keep with the positive attitude your time will come xx

Carol - You have met me before so no need to be nervous I will be there waiting for a cuddle (yeah from Eva sorry lol lol)

Hope my coughing and spluttering okay for Sunday too (altho seems to be okay during the day    )

Lainsy - Tree still holding up but Lyle now munching at the presents what a loon!!!!

OH forgot to say think Lyle has his first tooth making and appearance YAH!!!!

D & L xx


----------



## Lainsy

Dons that's good news about the school doctor, fingers crossed this will help you.  

Carol you will be fine on Sunday - I am usually a very shy person but it's just like we all know each other so well.  Can't wait to see Eva and have a cuddle.  

Gems really, really sorry it hasn't worked this time - but good on you for keeping positive.  It wont be long until February and you can try again.  

Susan hope you are feeling better soon.

Bloo - you too, hope you are feeling better soon.  Laughing at Lyle muching at the pressies  

Glad it's the weekend, still busy at work but think it is starting to slow down now for Christmas - I HOPE !  Bomber did a massive somersault or something this afternoon - you could see my whole belly rippling, it was really weird!!  It is amazing how much kicking there is, I just love it and quite often just sit watching my belly  .

Busy weekend planned, off to the footie tomorrow.  Making the most of it as wont be renewing season ticket next year as obviously there is no way I could go to all the games.  Will hopefully get to one or two though.  Then meeting up with some special friends on Sunday for lunch, can't wait for cuddles with all the babies  

Well enjoy your weekend girls.  Will see some of you on Sunday.
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh its melotonin, not melonin!!  sleep therapy.... or summing!


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - I've got pupils on melotonin too.  I think it's some sort of herbal supplement but has a miracle calming effect.  Hope it does the job DS1  
x


----------



## Mummy30

Im so annoyed at my DP

DP and I have football at pittodrie tomorrow, MIL has the 3 kids...   

MIL and I arranged for her to come here as the twins toys and high chairs are all here so it will be easier.

DP has just told her that we will go up to theirs..... cause MIL will have supper to cook blah blah blah

Now that means, its going to be rush rush rush to get everything up to their house, make a baby bag up, get their food all sorted, bottles made .... 

So much easier if she comes here to feed them but no no, they make other arrangements. She is panicking about theym not taking their bottles... they are more likey to take them in surrondings that they ar familiar with.

Makes me mad how i get ignored and i should know best as its me that feeds them their bottles......

I have my xmas night out with the girls tomorrow too... ill be home from football at 6pm - if im lucky - and am getting picked up at 6.30pm.  And i feel like [email protected], sore throat and cold.  What a mad rush its going to be.  

Dreading leaving DP by  himself with them, he has no patience. DS1 going to sleep at inlaws.


----------



## Mummy30

morning

had a great night out last night with the girls and boy did i need it. it was a tribute band elvis, cher, blues brothers, shania, bay city rollers!! lots of singing and doing silly dancing!!    

can tell my amadeus days are long gone, 5 drinks and im shattered!!! not drunk, just sleepy!! haha.

DP and the twins were of course fine... i need to relax more and let him get on with it!  and trust him!  He got up with Aiden all night so i could sleep. so he is great!!

nicky - bless little S!!  christmas is going to be magic for her this year...

hope the bumps are growing.......  
hope starrys BFP is still showing a BFP!  
hope gems is doing ok  
hope susan and carol are feeling better  
hope all the babies are behaving  
hope everyone is well  
hope joe wins!


----------



## twinkle123

Glad to hear you had a good night out Dons.  Oh I remember the good old Amadeus days!  Good times!  
x


----------



## Saffa77

hahahahaha only now I noticed that you started on daily chit chat 3 - was wondering why I wasnt getting any replies notices!!! duh im so dumb sometimes and yous already on page 5!  I was thinking gosh you ladies have been very quiet.

Anyways - Gems so sorry to hear it didnt work this time chin up its never easy but you lucky to still have 2 frosties!!!

Dons - Sorry to hear you having such a hard time with DP and kids it must be so hard and take my hat off to you for handling it all quite well.

Starry - Yay congrats on your BFP!!!! how you feeling not too sick I hope

To all the ladies I saw yesterday was really good catching up again and really enjoyed holding Rory and wriggle Lyle!!  Was also so good to meet S and really take my hat of to you to NIcky for hanging on there and achieving your dream and its so amazing how S just gets on so well and feels totally relaxed with you two already and its only been over 2 weeks that she has been living with you!! All good and of course there will still be the hard day here and there but it is still early days!!

Susan - so glad to hear you have made up your mind for the GCRM - I have a girl at work who lives in Glasgow and she is on the waiting list for them she should get a call soon been on for almost 2 years already.  So glad you can take the drugs too that is really good news!  As for the IVIg and the clinic not using it well that has just totally made your mind up hasnt it!  Really hope we get our BFPs soon enough already!  LOL

As for me well am off to hols on Wednesday get back on the 9th and week commencing at 11th is all go for me!!! Having to go to the clinic to get a scan !!! then its decapeptyl then its estrofem to thicken my lining!  Then I will go to IVI portugal when the donor has had her EC.  eeeeek once you start it goes so quickly!  
I will be having scans etc here at the ABerdeen clinic to monitor my lining then go to Portugal.  I just hope they dont find a cyst on my ovary!  aaaargh I would freak!

Hope you all have a lovely christmas and a happy new year and will chat on my return.

Soniax


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Was wondering why you weren't chatting as much on here Sonia.   Make sure you relax on your holiday as it will be all go when you come back.

Went to the doctor this morning about my asthma.  Hardly slept last night with coughing and trying to get breath.  He's put me on the steroid prednisolone for 5 days.  Quite ironic really seeing as that's what I've been begging the hospital to give me for a cycle!  No questions asked, just take it!

Going to take one more day off work.  Still not up to shouting and speaking all day long.  Got an email from my boss today saying my room which I've spent the last 2 weeks organising just how I wanted is being emptied tomorrow to be varnished.  Don't know why I bother!   
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey all, sorry for my lack of posts, boy am I finding working again tiring ha ha, think its worse as the job is new to me!!! Heading to bed shortly as absolutely shattered.

Hope you are all fine
 for everyone 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi all

10 days til xmas eve yipeeeeee, i cant wait. been wrapping pressies today. no idea how we are going to get them to mums for xmas day tho! some of the twins ones are very big!

Tough night tonigh, DP is painting with his dad so ive fed and bedded 3 kids. aiden has been screaming on and off for the past hour, he just wont settle at nights.  goes down nae bother for his day time naps... just at night he is bad. He has 4 teeth coming, trust him to have 4 at once. his bottom 1 is nearly in and the one next to it is peeping through the gum, his top 2 are both nearly ready to cut, can see them white through the gum and they are painful for him when i touch them. I use the teething gel but dont think its much use as it hurts when i rub it on.
calpol has been given too.

Ryan isnt settling either, he had a bad day at school today as he is tired.  Party in afternoon tomorrow. so we will see how he copes with that


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

well girls my life is officially shoite!!

Due to fly to abu dhabi next tuesday and guess what?  i'm flying wiht BA... so no holiday for me...can't change the flights to a few days earlier either as BA won't allow it.
Checked with other airlines and flights are ridiculous at £1400!!

i just can't believe it... the only thing that was getting me through the fertility issue was seeing my family!!

Sorry for the moan xx


----------



## Mummy30

morning girls...
firstly....

nicky - lol about the gin!! i was getting all muddled and thinking... is she serious or what?!?!  great advert for a childminder arent i!!!   
Thank you for your card   Ive not done any this year BAD ME, my family are sure to be unhappy but im just not organised... doh.
You are bound to be feeling up and down with your daughter just now. She is still getting used to her new rules and boundries and is bound to test them, she isnt silly lol.  Her mummy is still getting used to her whole life turned upside down in many ways and needs time to get used to it too. plus with xmas on the doorstep thats a stressful time until the day getting things organised. Being a mummy is the hardest job in the world, also the most rewarding too.  And if you lose your temper.... so what? theres been a few times ive had to put Aiden down when he is screaming in the middle of the night as ive gone so mad and had to walk away... its tough at times. hey, i know its tough... but we are mums and we get through the tough times and the fun times always out weigh these dark days.    When a new baby comes home the mum is always teary and tired and emotional... i think you are in the same situation as a lot of mums who get the 2 week blues......  its hitting home that you are finally a mummy and a great one at that.   Things will be up and down for a long time....  all i can do is send you hugs     and say that you are doing a great job!!!  xxx

gemma - oh my.... feel so so sorry for you. stupid ppl striking. just goes to show as much as these ppl grin and try to be nice, they hate us all!! if they liked us they wouldnt strike this time of year.  Will they get it sorted before hand?? surely BA can come up with the goods for the ppl, for goodness sake, not as if BA are skint is it  I know nothing about it tbh....  i just get mad when ppl strike lol.  

aiden woke up once last night, but when i got to him this morning he had a blanket over his head and face.... so im going to use a light muslin tonight, that i got from my 6 month bounty pack, and put it over him. maybe thats what he likes, or just a coincidence!  

It is over his head now, and he is sleeping without a dummy


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls hope uz all enjoyed yourself on sunday.

Dons hope things start to get a bit easier for you. 

Nicky i ditto wot dons said to you. I hope once xmas has been and gone things get a little easier for you. 

Gems what a shi  time you are having just now i really hope you get sumink sorted. Hows your sister doing? 

Not much to report from me am still really scared something will go wrong i have got to 6.5 weeks before so am still on tender hooks!! Il be 6 wks 2moro i get really worried as sometimes my boobs are sore then they stop and i have been sick the last 3days. I have got the doctors today tho coz am sure i have a infection sorry  . Also the infection started after i tried to have intercourse!! I ain't had intercourse for over a month and its been hell lol But i really couldn't hold out anymore but the problem is i couldn't do it i was far to sore!! No am worried something is wrong. I thought everything would be back to normal by now after ec and that? Can any1 tell me how long they waited lol or was it sore? Sorry tmi 

Hi to everyone else i better go and get ready for the doctors.xx


----------



## tissyblue

kooks1 said:


> forgot to say i noticed people talking about teething - i found anbesol (sp?) best - HV reccomended it and it was fab - cos its a liquid not a gel it goes straight to the pain


Dons - got this from another post. Dunno if it helps or not - take it with ice and a slice of lemon


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Gems - I was thinking about you and Sonia with you flights and I am so so sorry you are stuck in the midst of this shi*te - I really really hope you get something sorted or that they get their fingers out - WHY at this time of year when SO many ppl have saved up all year long or waiting a\ll year to see family/friends and then they go and blow it for them - so so cruel sending you   babes.

Dons - Well done you on coping the way you do I only have one and could just walk away when he is having a hissy fit but as you say you just have to get on with it - your a mummy and it comes with the job - sometimes I feel like losing it with Lyle then he just looks up at me and smiles and I melt..... your words of wisdom to Nicky were superb and I agree N icky it will take time and effort but you and DH are doing fab and thanks for my card.

Not doing cards this year as I gave a donation to CLAN - so Merry Christmas all and Happy New Year xxx

D & L

P.S Starry S*X whats that?


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

sorry not been around much, everything just piling up, work/birthdays and chrimbo.

Really just want to post to Gems to say how sorry I am that it wasn't your time.... i hope that you've seen BA have stopped their strike and I hope that you manage to get to the sun!

I'm offsky now until after Christmas, finish work today and doubt I'll have a mo to myself to get online.
start injecting boxing day....

Wishing you all, as hard as it might be for some, a wonderful Christmas and wishing lots of luck to everyone whatever the future holds in 2010

Pegs.


----------



## Mummy30

nicky - u ok....


----------



## Mummy30

yoooo hooooo, no posts in 3 days... are we all ok


----------



## starrynight

i know its very quiet aint it dons everyone must be gettin ready for xmas!! How you doin? You snowed in lol xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey starry - how are you holding up.. not long til your scan but i bet it feels ages away. not snowed in but was at the football yesterday and roads were a nightmare. 2 cars on roof and lots of tracks where you could see cars had skidded.  Freezing at the game and we lost, coming home was 30mph the whole way.  

my best friend had her baby on friday morning and i couldnt get in on friday night as i was too scared to go on my own... gutted.  dying to see him but wont be able too for a while as her family take priority...  feel a bit upset actually as i feel so unimportant. but never mind. everyone has seen hiim but me. 

suffering with PMT just now and am moaning about everything lol, can u guess!!


----------



## starrynight

Lol i did wonder if you were at the game didnt want to mentiond it cause i know they got beat. Dp wasnt in a good mood either lol
I aint bn out in it dp got the snow ect of my car today but he drove i hate driving in the snow and my street is still white!! How come you cant still go and see your friend? Does it matter if her family is there? Scan feels ages away still its the 29th am still scared something will go wrong but just need to get on with it!! I was proper sick today for the 1st time am taken that as a good thing well am hoping it will mean my hormone levels still nice and high    .
Hows the twins is a any better?
xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - to answer your last question... simply... no.  aiden cried all night, 10-3.25 am and ive been up with them both since 6.30.  just told DP not to expect me to be living when he comes in tonight.      why me?

been crying for an hour now.  i cant do this anymore.  i now have both babies screaming for their bottle.... i only have one pair of hands.  i am shattered. work to do today too. xmas soon. thumping headache.     

p.s - glad youve been sick!!!  sounding good babe, keep positive as the vibes will go to precious embie... your doing great honey xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hey Dons - sorry to hear that you are having a tough time of it. Just wanted to say that I take my hat off to you and how you are managing to cope with twins and DS1 (even if you probably feel you aren't coping at times). Lack of sleep is a real killer - hope you manage to have a better night tonight.

T


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls!  sorry haven't posted in a *LOOOOONNNNNG* time, but i have been busy getting everything ready at work for finishing on Wednesday!!!    no more Accounting til August   

can't believe the time has come for me to be finishing work - this last 8 months seem to have flown by! this time last year we had just been for our 1st appointment at the FC - look where we are now never in my wildest dreams did I think things would happen so easily (_and quickly_) for us...am so thankful for everything that has happened this year! my heart really does go out to you girls that have struggled so much for a baby (*and those who are still struggling*) - I really don't know how you all cope with it all! 

anyway, no memory available for personals today - baby brain has kicked in *BIG* time! that and the fact that I am so sleepy - not a good combination! huge _HELLO's _ to everyone though &  to those who are in need of them just now - you all know who you are!

nothing new here - getting bigger by the day, got quite a few stretachmarks now - much to my horror!!!  keep telling bub's not to think about making an appearance this weekend - i really don't want a Xmas baby! my sister's birthday is 11 Dec - she always moans how [email protected] it is to have a birthday so close to Xmas, so I've said for years that I don't want a Xmas baby! knowing my luck, he'll decide otherwise... 

nursery nearly finished - just the cot to assemble & curtains to buy! bags almost packed - will start washing baby clothes this week and get them sorted! think that's everything that needs done tho - apart from that, am organised for his arrival!!!

was thinking the other day - who wants to post my BA *Nicky * & *Elaine * - I have your mobile numbers already, so will I just text you both & you can have a race to see who can post on here first   

right, better get on - not sure with that tho, have tied up most of my loose ends! roll on Wednesday at 5pm... 

oh, and if I don't post again before Friday - *MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRY XMAS*!!!!!!

Gillian xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Ive been busy with Lyle let alone Christmas what a terror he is.......... Dons I really do feel for you I am pooped just running after one don't know how you do it with 3 - always here for you - wish I stayed closer I could take them give you a break (or some much needed sleep).  Sending huge hugs    

Mrs Coops - CANT believe HOW quick your pregnancy has been - maybe a new year baby  DP's dad on 1st and it's a nightmare for him as we are always TOO hungover to celebrate )o:

BIG Hello to all ladies xxx


----------



## gmac2304

oooooh noooo Debs - I don't want a NY's baby either!  LoL...  Have told him he can come out anytime after the 5th, but not before!  here's hoping he's been listening...      

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Sorry, I haven't been around much recently.  Been feeling down with Christmas approaching, no children, blah blah blah!  My sister's upset all the time because her MIL and BIL are both in hospital just now, her husband is working away at the moment, her 3 year old daughter has been fighting every known cold, high temperature around for weeks now and she's having to organise everyone.  Didn't want to come on and depress everyone. Just want the next few weeks over with as soon as possible.  

Wow, can't believe you're at that stage already Gillian.  What a quick 8 months! You must be getting so excited now.   I've no idea how I cope with still struggling.  Just need to keep myself going I suppose and believe that my time will come.  Saying that though, I had no idea when I first stepped into the clinic almost 5 years ago (wow, didn't realise it was that long!!!) that I would still be no further towards my dream.  Make sure you get those bags packed!  

Dons - sending you lots of hugs again.     Remember, you're doing a great job.  Don't know how you do it!

Well, phoned the GCRM clinic in Glasgow today and got an appointment for an initial consultation on the 11th January.  Such a lovely woman I spoke to on the phone. Hope they're all just as nice.  She's going to send out an information pack (like I don't know anything about it all!) but it seems pretty normal for them to prescribe steroids and clexane along with the normal buserelin, menopur etc.  Don't want to get my hopes up too much as I've been excited before and let down so many times.

Away to watch some film about Britain's fattest man that I recorded.  Not too sure how that'll be so it might be switched off pretty soon!

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Evening girls, sorry not been on for ages either just been so busy trying to organise everything for my parents and uncle coming through to stay for Christmas.  Doesn't help that we are in the middle decorating the nursery either - but we are getting there.  I am shattered, now finished wrapping pressies, folks arrive tomorrow so it will be nice to see them, think they will see a big difference as haven't seen them since October.  Finish work tomorrow until 5th January 2010, I am so looking forward to the break.

Susan good news about your appointment next year, keep your hopes up - hopefully next year will be your year.  This time last year I didn't know how I would cope and now look at me, you never know what's going to happen.

Mrs Coops, hope we don't have a text from you too soon then and your little boy has been listening to you  

Nicky, do you mind if I do Mrs Coops birth announcement as I haven't done one yet and would love to and you can then do mine when the time comes?  How does that sound?

Starry hope you are keeping well, not long now until your scan   

Anyway off to bed before I fall asleep at the keyboard  

Hope everyone has a fantastic Xmas and get lots of lovely pressies.
xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as Lyle eating the Laptop    

Just wanted to wish you all a fantastic Christmas hope you all have a great time - Susahn sending you the BIGGEST hug 2010 WILL be your year xx  

Thanks for all your help/support and friendship throughout the year and has been fantastic meeting you all and I feel I have made some "special" friends.

Hugs from Lyle (ladies man that he is  )

Will be sure to be in touch after Christmas if I can


----------



## twinkle123

Bloo - you just made me cry!   In a happy way though!  I never would have thought I could make such "special" friends through a computer.  You've all been so great to me and I don't know how I would be getting through all of this without you all.    That's the tears again, better stop!

Highlight of the day - have just found out that the professor I'm going to see at GCRM in Glasgow is know as "the sexy prof".   Will be a bit of an improvement on the waste of space doctors I've seen in Aberdeen (except Dr Hamilton of course, but I wouldn't class him as sexy!)

I'm sure I'll be on here later on but if not, have a good Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls,

I posted briefly on here about year ago but havent posted much since and tend to just lurk and keep up with how your all doing on your journey.  Thought I would just do a quick post to give those of you still chasing your BFP some hope.

I had my 3rd IVF cycle a couple of months ago at the ripe old age of 40 and it was a case of third time lucky for us and Im now 7 weeks pregnant with twins.

Hope that gives some hope to others, if I can do it at 40 you can all do it.

Hope you all have a lovey xmas.

Diane x


----------



## twinkle123

Aww congratulations Di       What a great Christmas present to get.  
x


----------



## Di39

Thank you Susan, I really hope 2010 is your year.

x


----------



## Di39

Thanks Nicky, hope you have a fantastic first xmas with you DD.

x


----------



## button butterfly

[fly]            [/fly]

A very quick message to you all!! Hope you have a great christmas day!!

Appologies for not writing anything on here for a few weeks but I have been busy busy busy.

Hope santa is good to you.

Button

P.s. congrats Di on your BFP woooohoooooo!


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone.  Diane how special, twins, congratulations!!!!    What a fantastic Christmas present.  I fell pregnant with Eva at 40 too  
Just a quickie from me as away to start preparing the vegs for tomorrow and have a wee glass of vino.  Merry merry Christmas ladies, hope you all have a fantastic day with your families.  I know it's a difficult time for those without babies YET, last year I didn't even want to celebrate it and it was only Mike and I together and then 9 months later Eva came along so please please don't give up hope.  New year, new decade, new start  
Thank you for all being there for me when I went through the rubbish times, the worried times and then the happy times, I'd be lost without you all   and definitely plan to come along to the next meet and get to know you all even better.  
Love
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sorry I have been absent from here been so busy since I went back to work.

Hope everyone is ok, I am as prepared as I can be for tomorrow and sitting with my feet up 

If I dont find time to post tomorrow have a great christmas all!!!!!

xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone just a quick one from me MERRY XMAS  and everyone enjoy 2moro xx


----------



## Mummy30

morning, all is quiet here... well madam is yapping away to herself in front of the tv, everyone else alseep/ wish i was. 

yesterday was absolute mahem.... i actually wanted it to be over and done with come evening time.  dinner took forever....  presents took over 3 hours to open....... twins were crying as their routine was all to pot..... DS1 wanted to play with all his presents but there werent any batteries.... grrrrrr, im not going to bother packing batteries anymore with presents as no one does it for us... poor mite is dying to play with them all. and the stupid thing is i have loads at home in preperation but forgot to pack them in our rush to get here... oh well.  I need to go home today, but dont want to pack all the stuff.

Going go my dads down in livinston for new year.... really not sure its a good idea as Aiden hates the travel cot and has refused to sleep in it..... needless to say its been the usual nightmare with him not sleeping, in our bed at 5 this morning,  caitlyn up at 7... so errrrrr i would say 4 hours sleep at max for me.

Christmas was lovely tho, apart from me moaning that theres stuff everywhere and ive no idea who bought what now!!  

Just a quick congratulations to Di, twins are amazing and a blessing  .... but boy... life changing lol.  Any questions and or tips feel free to ask away!!! Not that im an expert tho... reading back you will see that im struggling lol. BUT i wouldnt swap them for the world.


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Just a quicky as Lyle climbing all over me...................

Hope you all had  a FAB Chrsitmas our was mayhem glad we were just us at home it was a mad house Lyle just got SO much feel for you Dons having it times 3!!!

D x


----------



## Mummy30

Heres our tree on xmas eve night...


----------



## starrynight

Dons your gonna need a spare room to store all the kids stuff lol When is it you head to livingston? I saw your comment on ** about c going on a canvas in the shop!! How cute.

Hi to everyone else and hope you all had a lovely day. It was my 1st xmas i have had off work in 5years!! So i defo enjoyed it.
Hope santa was good to all the little ones  .

Di sorry i ain't replied to your pm yet but mega congrats hunnie.

Well a little moan from me scan 2moro but not holding out much hope   i feel fine i was being sick everyday for a wk but that stopped and boobs not as sore they are still bigger but not sore!! I went to asda 2nite and bought 2more tests the indicator ones but am to scared to do it now. Did any1 symptoms just suddenly stop?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a good Christmas.  
Not much to report here.  Still eating lots of chocolates and watching lots of TV.  Have been obsessively trying to tidy and de-clutter house today because it's been driving me mad.  That's what happens when I'm on holiday and spending more time in the house - I see things to tidy and organise!

Very proud of myself.  Don't think I've cried for at least 3 days!  Looking forward to my appointment in Glasgow on the 11th January so been sorting out trains, directions etc.  Also got my Maureen Smith appointment on the 20th January so see if she comes up with any good news for me.  2010 will be mine and everyone on here still waiting for their bundle of joys year!!!  

Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow Starry.  Not that you'll need it!  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

good luck starry xx thinking of you tomorrow....  

I am actually on here to look for a new toy box (or 10 lol) as our house is a mess!! need to tidy up.

Still struggling with Aiden not sleeping.... he has been a right moan this past few days....  cracking up with him.  

not much goss from me... 


Went down to see Caitlyns photo up in the EE shop in peterhead... she looks soooo gorgeous. no idea why they picked her out of all the photos but so proud. She must be the cutest.. Im going to ask them if they will sell it to me at a cut price... but then ill have to order aidens one too


----------



## twinkle123

Stop getting distracted and look for that new toy box!   Saying that, I'm actually on here to book train tickets to Glasgow!  You've got every right to be proud - Caitlyn is so cute.  So is Aiden though.  
x


----------



## Mummy30

susan - ive looked at the toy boxes and i cant decide... non of them look that big.

Im cracking up as Aiden isnt the best of sleepers as you all know and tonight DS1 is shouting and in one of his moods and has woken both aiden and caitlyn up... i wonder often why i bother....


----------



## fionamc

Hope everyone has had a great Christmas and/or is bearing up.

Starry - really hoping all is still going well with you and you have a wonderful scan tomorrow.

Fiona X


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls thank you for all the kind wishes lately. And i am happy to say i have 1 little bean (dp thinks its looks like a chicken) in my stomach with a heart beat am sooooo happy this is the furthest i have ever got the last 2wks have been so stressfull for me i have done nothing but cry coz i have been so scared of something going wrong. I am 7wks 6days. Thank you to everyone for all the support i have had lately.xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thats excellent Starry!!!


----------



## Mummy30

YAY starry - great news!!


----------



## Lainsy

Starry   that is just fantastic news, so so chuffed for you.  Try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy now, it is so precious.

Bev, was in Peterhead today and went past the EE shop to see Caitlin's photo - it is gorgeous seeing it up there.  I did say to dh if they would give you the photo when they were done with it, can't understand why they wouldn't.  You must be so proud to see her photo up there.

Susan, great you are looking forward to 2010 and keeping your hopes up.  A fresh attempt so fingers crossed this works for you and for all the other lovely ladies on here.

Diane great news from you, it's so true that we should never give up and it is truly fantastic to hear.

MrsCoops hope your taking things easy for your last few weeks - can't believe it is nearly your time, how quickly this year has gone.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and got lots of lovely pressies, especially all the babies' first christmases.  We had a great time, my parents and uncle came through so we had a lovely time together.  They have now gone home so enjoying a couple of days before dh goes back to work tomorrow.  I don't go back to work until next tuesday - yippee and I have my first antenatal class on Wednesday so looking forward to that.  Only got 6 weeks left to work, can't wait to finish.

Had a busy day today, ordered a new bathroom suite as getting my bathroom done in January. My dad is coming down to do it so just got to order tiles now, couldn't see anything I liked today    Will hopefully get our nursery finished shortly and can then get started with the bathroom.  Oh the joys of decorating


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone and Merry Christmas!  Starry well done, so delighted for you, you must be on top of the world today,  .  I know what that nervous feeling is like and I dreaded every scan with Eva so if you ever need to moan or speak about your fears then I will always listen and understand.  
Dons that is fab about Caitlin, you must feel chuffed to bits.  Hope Aiden settles down again, I think it's the excitement of christmas and their routines being changed that upsets them a little, Eva has been a bit funny too and crying much more than normal.  
Susan 2010 will be your year and all the other lovely ladies on here wanting their little ones.  I sooooo hope your appt with Glasgow goes brilliantly and will be   that Maureen Smith says something that gives you some hope.  When I look at my 2009 Vision Board that is here in the study I can't believe that everything on it came true, most of it was just to continue to have loving relationships, friendships etc but we have Eva and we moved into our dream home.  I must think of doing something for 2010.  
Mrs Coops and Lainsy the time is passing so quick for your little ones to be here, so exciting!
Hello to all you other lovely ladies  
We had a lovely Christmas with the kids, though Eva cried nearly all day and would only settle when snuggled into me and I had to be wearing my dressing gown....so I had on a dress underneath and was toasting in my dressing gown.  Then she was a bit of a pain on Boxing Day at my mum's too, oh well.  Kids are away again and Mike is taking the rest of this week off.  It's murder as I'm scared to drive in the ice so Mike has to chauffeur me everywhere.  We;re planning a quiet new year, just seeing in the bells the two of us, mum's on new years day and the farmer nearby is having a party on the 2nd which we'll try to go to.  What is everyone else's plans for new year?
Carol
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Thank you everyone. Today has been a bit of a daze i want to start believing it now so hopefully i will relax now. Il be back 2moro to do personals am just going to chill 2nite and have a early nite.xx


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy - enjoy the antenatal classes, mine were good and i got chatting to a few mums there. shame they didnt have a reunion. or if they did i wasnt invited!!   good luck with the new bathroom, i love mine. i could sleep in it!!!!  still not 100% completed, just waiting on better taps now.  but its sooooo lush!!!  well worth all the hassle.

Well, thats aiden currently screaming again in his cot... im just going to leave him for a while. he ended up in our bed last night as he was crying for 2 hours on and off between 12 and 2am.  he just will not sleep at night and im wondering if he needs sleep thearpy. 

DS1 has his first dose of melatonin tonight... hope he can swallow the tablet ok... see if that settles him. Worried about him as he isnt eating just now, refusing his suppers. so that could be another trip to the doctors. 

it never rains but it pours eh!

carol - we were supposed to be going down to my dads near livingston for newyear but we have cancelled as dont want to risk driving down there, his house is up a windy road thats a hill and they cant get their car up it!  Gutted but will go down next free weekend..... gutted im missing the livingston sales too! so it will be a quiet one for us, again.  DPs granny is throwing a buffet but not sure if we fancy all the family thing..... too much fussing over babies... ill just get annoyed!! its to OTT for me sometimes with his family.... not decided yet tho.


----------



## tissyblue

Hi everyone - just a quickie from me to say huge congrats to Di - fab news and to Starry, take it easy - hope you get a fab scan tomorrow.

Dons - hope you manage to get sleeping sorted with Aiden. I don't think I could cope with sleep deprivation. Rory bless him manages 6-7 hours straight through, so long as I have stuffed him to the gunnels with milk before he goes down. Normally takes two hours but worth it if it he sleeps through.

Hopefully I have managed to post a wee pic of Rory in his kilt on Christmas Day.

Stay warm everyone! Wonder what the temperature is for Sonia in NZ??
T


----------



## abdncarol

aw tissy look at your gorgeous little boy, he's just adorable xx
Dons hope Aiden settles, Eva goes down at around 730 ish and then we just hope that's her for the night.  Think these days off makes Mike realise how hard work it is for me having Eva on my own all day and trying to get jobs done.  My antenatal was fab, probably about 9 of us that met up at our reunion and about 3 other girls I'd really like to keep in touch with in the new year, makes such a difference as you can all talk about what you're going through.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Ladies

Again just a quickie as NO peace nowadays with my wee pest he is in to (and climbs on) EVERYTHING!!!!  I STILL can't see my carpet have no idea where I am going to put all this stuff    

Starry - Congrats SO chuffed for you I am sure I can speak for us all when I say seeing that little peanut is the greatest thing EVER xx

BIG HUGS to all other ladies glad you all had a good festive break and have a fab NEW YEAR.  What with the weather think we are just going to stay at home - will visit my mum as she still finds it hard without dad (guess we all do) then just open a bottle of bubbly and toast all you lovely ladies to a happy (and lucky 2010)

D xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just typical!!! Booked my train tickets for Glasgow and collected them yesterday just to get a phone call from the clinic rearranging our appointment to a week later.  Only cost £41 but that's not the point.  Hopefully, I'll manage to get a refund and change them for the 18th January.

Just looked out the window and the snow's on again.  Getting bored of it now.  Just wish it would have waited a few more weeks and then I would be getting lots of snow days off school!  

Hope you all have a good new year.  Can't wait until 2009 is finished and a new, more lucky year begins.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi all! Just wanted to come on and wish everyone a wonderful and blessed new year 2010!!! Havent been posting much but have been reading.....

Starry - BIG CONGRATES!!!!! Take care and may the next 9 months zoom by safely for you!!!

Susan - All the best of luck for you in 2010!! Really hope that THIS IS the YEAR FOR YOU!!!!!   

To everyone else, a blessed and wonderful new year!!!

As for me, we are doing well and definitely escaping the winter in aberdeen for now! am in Spain.....    But looking forward to going home!!!   Little M is doing well and also getting very nosy!!! wants to be in everything!

-May-


----------



## button butterfly

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2010!!  To you all.

2010 WILL be a successful year! (so I keep saying to myself)       to everyone who is still trying and starting new or more treatment etc.    

 to the mummies who have probably been totally busy and absolutely tired!!!

and not long to go for the mummies to be! 

Will be back to write personals at somepoint soon.

Button


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS!!!

Have missed you all loads... managed to get onto my sisters computer as mothers internet isn't working too well...

Am having a wonderful time...just what the doctor ordered!!  Had a hideous time trying to get here as we left the morning the snow started and what should've been 16 hours travel ended up being almost 48!!  NIGHTMARE!!  

Its ace seeing all the family and we're all having a hoot.  In Dubai at the moment staying with sister as we're going Formula One Driving as a gift from my sister.... am a bitty scared....LOL..

Got my dads 50th Birthday doo on Friday - Hawaiian theme...YAY!!

Hope you all had a wonderful time over the festive period girls..

Also got an email from Lorraine at the clinic...  I'm starting my treatment again for ET hopefully by the middle of FEBRUARY so am tickled pink...  THIS WILL BE MY YEAR!!!

Love to you all girls xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Glad you're having fun in Dubai. Enjoy the formula one driving - you're braver than me!  Good news about the ET too.  2010 will be our year!!!    
x


----------



## Bloofuss

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

All the best ladies for 2010 xxx


----------



## abdncarol

[fly]Big Happy New Year from me too. Hope everyone's dreams come true in 2010 [/fly] xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone, let's hope it is a successful year for everyone.  

Thanks to you all for being such great friends over the past year and being there through the tough times and the good times.  When I joined this website I never for a moment imagined I would make such special friends.

Well back to work tomorrow   but only for 6 weeks and at least it will be broken up with antenatal appointments each week!


----------



## gmac2304

hi ladies! 

just a quickie from me to say *HAPPY NEW YEAR*!!!

as the others have said, thanks for being there in 2009 and I look forward to keeping in touch with you all in 2010!

Gillian xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Well, 1st snow day of 2010 today! Yeah!!!   No chance was I going to travel 40 miles up and 40 miles back past all the schools which are closed for a reason.  Still had to get up at my normal time of 6am though to decide if we were going to try going or not.  Spent 2 hours trying to get through to the school to say I wasn't going to make it in only to be met with then answering machine telling me the messages are full. Our headteacher has told us what work to be doing at home though so can't waste the day on here and watching TV!  Knowing him, he'll ask for evidence of the work tomorrow. 

Had a traumatic few days.  My sister's MIL was rushed into hospital on Sunday with a suspected stroke. Turns out it was a bleed in the part of her brain that controls all major organs.  The doctors have now taken her off all tubes, breathing aids etc and they're just waiting for her to naturally pass away. They didn't think she'd make it through the night but she's still here but should be any time now.  Chances are she'll have a heart attack in the next few hours and they won't resusitate.  Had so much I was going to do for work yesterday but ended up looking after my 2 nieces while my sister and BIL spent the day at the hospital.  Very sad - she was only 60.  

Just had my grandma on the phone moaning that her milk hasn't been delivered and she's only got 2 pints left!  She doesn't quite understand what the roads are like.   She's so funny though - nothing like you'd expect a 92 year old to be like.  Still likes to flirt with the postie, the warden, the milkman....any man really!!!

Better go and look at the curriculum for excellence outcome development strands I've been told to work on today.  Borrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!

Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Getting a bit sick of this weather can't go anywhere or do anything other thn stay in and with a hectic 9 month old it is HARD WORK!!!  Good News form you Susan having a snow day but really just want to get back to normal now  

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Susan so sorry to hear about your sister's MIL, what a horrible start to the year for them.
Like everyone I am so fed up of this weather, I won't drive in it so pretty much stranded and only go out when mike is driving.  It's fine for a few days but think if it stays for another 2 weeks I will be    by then.  Eva is glad to be back to her normal routine I think, just Mummy on her own all day.  Was supposed to have a night out tonight in Oldmeldrum but had to cancel, so disappointed as would have loved to have met up with all the girls but can't be helped.  
Mrs Coops can'tw ait to hear your news, not long to go now!  Make the most of your sleep whilst you can as you feel like you'll never catch up with it ever again.  I'm back to night duty as Mike back to work and Eva is a nightmare when she sees it's me when I go into her room, smiles at me and then screams til I pick her up.  For daddy she gets her dummy and goes back to sleep.  Wee madam. 
Big hugs to everhyone and thank you for all being there for me last year and this year I will make a meet and looking forward to seeing you all for the first time.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

ello

carol - we cant look at madam if she wakes up crying... 9/10 she settles herself, if we go in and she sees us she screams until she gets picked up!! similar to you and eva!  she is a mummys girl just now, she is happy enough to go into others bosies but always has her eyes on me!!

susan - hope your sis' MIL has a peaceful goodbye.... 

mrscoops- not long now, i had a bash on your wee chart guess thingy on **..... 

starry - how are you getting on honey?? sore boobies yet?? any sickness    

sorry, really rubbish personals, not got long as DP wants on here to sort out his golf dream team.... 

My three are doing ok.... DS1 isnt missing school at all and is loving this extra time off, the twins are just their usual! Still not sitting up yet and caitlyn still has no teeth.
one good thing is that they are both eating lots of BLW (baby led weaning) things. They happily will pick up toast, grated cheese, banana, pear, rice cakes, rusks, pasta and anything i put on their trays, they love to explore and try and chew the lumps. Its a bit scary as they did cough a bit to start with but they are used to it now. Aiden will eat anything tho, i gave them both spag bol tonight, i made a massive batch to freeze (with red wine too!!  , might make aiden sleep) and he scoffed a massive bowl of it, caitlyn pulled a face and hated it!!  still at least aiden has about 5 meals frozen now!

Im annoyed with the snow too, it ruined my hogmanay as i couldnt get down to my dads in livinston, my best friend had her baby and i cant get through to see them, and today i was due to hit the sales with her but had to cancel.. the sales will be gone by the time i can get in.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Got another snow day off school again tomorrow.  Sounds good in theory but there's so much I need to be doing that I've left at work.  Also got a pile of reports to write for Friday which have to be done at school.  Hopefully they'll give us some extra time to do them. 

Sister's MIL passed away today so will have her funeral to go to on Monday.  Not the most pleasant of ways to spend a day.   She actually died 5 minutes after my BIL arrived at the hospital.  It was as if she was waiting for him before letting go.  Such a shock for the whole family though. His dad also died a few years ago so my BIL's got to organise everything. Not something a 37 year old really expects to be doing. One of my sister's BIL's still lived with her.  He's a grown adult but is unemployed and has no way of paying any of the bills.  There's also an uncle who lives on his own but has learning difficulties and can't cope with cooking.  He went round to her house every day for his meals.  Lots and lots of problems to be faced!  None of them are really my problems but my sister will take it all on board and try and do everything for everyone. 

Really, really fed up with this weather now.  The news earlier was saying it could last for up to another 3 weeks.  Hope they're wrong! I've got my appointment with Maureen Smith on the 20th which I'm desperate to get to.  Also got our appointment in Glasgow on the 18th and we're intending getting the train down.  Want it gone by then.

Quite exciting looking at my watch and knowing that I don't have to go to bed in an hour. No school tomorrow!!!  

Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

ive come on here for a moan. Aiden has been crying all night since we put him down at 8. i dont know what to do anymore, he ended up in our bed last night as he woke at 3am and by 4am was still crying.......

someone mentioned silent reflux to me but i keep dismissing a visit to the doctors with him yet again, plus i wont use the car in this weather and dont fancy a 20 min walk with my buggy on these pavements.  Im fed up.  He will be 8 months soon and STILL refuses to sleep all night.  its so tough and its nights like these where i get so depressed and come on here to moan.

Ive given him gaviscon in his night bottletonight, we give him goodnight milk now, we were conned into buying it but will try anything. We give him a bath everynight. IVe even put one of my pillows in his cot for him so he can be comfy. something that would have filled me with horror before but its that bad now i HAVE to try anything. 

sorry for the moan..... seems so petty after hearing susans news.... glad your BIL was there to say his goodbyes.....


----------



## twinkle123

Your moans aren't petty Dons.  You have ongoing problems which must get you so exhausted.  Moan away - that's what we're here for.   Sorry I don't have any suggestions for you.  Hope you have some success with him soon and things will get easier. 
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls happy new year and     for more   this year!!

Dons sorry your having such a hard time just now i cant imagine how you are feeling and you must be sooo tired. 

Susan sorry about your bil  . I hope the snow stops soon to it is really doing my head in now am scared to go out in the car coz there is such a carry on getting back up my street am not good driving in snow lol. Not long till your appointment do you think you will start tx not long after that?

Lainsy and mrscoops i did the guessing thing on **. Bet ur baby's are glad they are still in there mummys tummys in since its so cold lol

Hi to button.bloo,carol,sns,gems,tissy,trying am sure i have missed a few of you sorry xx

Well nothing to report from me still totally paranoid!! Did have sore boobs thats gone   still feeling sick sometimes but i think i would rather be sick 24/7 just so i know something is going right. The only thing that has changed that am eating more. Am goin to book a scan for next wk am so scared something has gone wrong and i just don't know yet. I really didn't want to moan about it all on here when ladies are still waiting for there bfp but i am happy to be pregnant i just cant relax and enjoy it. Is it normal for symptoms to stop and start again?xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies just popping on to send a few hugs  

Susan - So so sorry about you BIL's mum I have been there with my own dad and as sad as it is going peacfully is for the best     hope all goes well at the funeral will be thinking bout you xx

I can't beleive it will be 2 years since my dad passed later this month still pine for and miss him so much everyday    

Dons -     you must be exhausted I am SO lucky Lyle does sleep through (okay maybe a few pit stops through some nights for his dummy or just needs resettling but at least he does eventually)  I think you do need to speak to your HV or the Doc as not good for you nor him   wish I could give you a magic trick??  I know they say don't let them sleep in your bed but I have done that sometimes with Lyle as you are THAT tired you need to.  lways hear to listen to your moans.

HELLO to all others xxx

Off to bed hope I get out tomorrow need to see about Lyle's nursery place and getting cabin fever.............

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Another snow day today and another one tomorrow.  So fed up with all this snow now!!! Been trying to get bits and pieces of work done at home but most things I need are at school.  Got the 1st year parents evening next Thursday but it it's like this, I don't particuarly want to be staying in the back-of-beyond until 9pm.  I don't see my 1st years until Thursdays and Fridays anyway, so won't see most of them to make appointments.

Not much else been happening.  Went for a stroll along the beach today! We gave up pretty quickly though and headed home.  Supposed to reach -18 degrees in some areas tonight!  
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

anyone entering in that "its a knockout" quiz night on sunday on here?? im in a team from the girls in my birthclub!!  should be a laugh


----------



## Mummy30

hey

just a quicky for sam.....  

ive noticed (well i think anyway... )  someone on your friends list is someone who i hate.... and when i mean hate i mean hate, she slept with my husband... anyway... thats another story (***** lol)

i spotted her name in one of those emails to everyone on ******** ... i cant see anything about her on your page as ive blocked her.

wont mention her name but please if anyone asks about me just say you met me via the internet or something.. nothing about FF! if thats ok.

i know it will be fine but just to feel better saying it! 

merci

hope you are well xx


----------



## starrynight

Dons i was just away to pm you!!! I have just figured it out i got a txt from the person asking how i new you i said i met you thro a friend!! I would never mention this website as i wouldnt want people knowing i am on it either if you know wot i mean not everyone knows about my ivf tx its not that am hiding the fact but close friends n family know not everyone on my **.

Dont worry i wont mentiond anything about you or the twins or ryan that has nothing to do with anyone. The girl i went to college with years ago thats how i know her. But i know who your ex is then coz i had a look at his bebo ages ago i have heard he is a waste of space but thats just thro her.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Dons i pm you.xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just thought I'd let you all know about my next installment of "wierd things to try in order to conceive"!
Went for reiki today.  What a strange feeling! It definitely does something because I felt lots of pins and needles, hot feeling, cold feeling, colours...  The wierdest bit was when she put her fingertips on my head for about 30 seconds and then walked away (I know she walked to the other side of the room because I could hear her clicking her fingers) but where she had touched me felt so cold for about 5 minutes after!  I would never have believed all of this before but after what I felt today, I know it works.  She was mainly trying to work on my emotional state but she said afterwards that she kept being drawn towards the right side of my tummy!  She also said she felt a force pushing her hands away from my heart.  Apparently, something to do with having so many emotions and feelings being stored there!!!

Will see if I feel any calmer in the next few days but at the moment, I would definitely recommend it.  

Hope you all have a good weekend
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

susan - wow that sounds brilliant...... 

starry - got your PM  honey.... yeah my ex is a complete [email protected]@rd, ryan hasnt seen him in well over 2 years now, he doesnt pay for him and im done chasing the CSA for money as he has 3 other kids to pay for too so any money is split between the others. I hope Ryan doesnt see him again. His family are all the same....  My Pm will tel you how i feel about the peice of sh!t that S is.  I hate her. Hate isnt a strong enough word for her. 

off to the football today, glad to get out.  

hope everyone is fine.


----------



## starrynight

Susan i always wanted to have that done but never got round to it. I lady i new went to see someone every 2wks and she said it was the most relaxing thing ever. The lady had cancer but didn't tell the reiki lady but the lady told her where the problem with her body was and she was right!! Where about did you go?

Dons i cant believe the amount of crap you have had to put up with am totally shocked that the girl n my ** did that. I sent you a pm.

Its bloody snowing AGAIN!!! Arghhhhhh i have had enough of it now its really starting to   me of now!!!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry - I went to the Rosemount Centre.  Cost me £32 for the hour.  I've been there with someone else before for acupuncture.  A lovely wee place - very friendly and informal.  
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

I am SO fed up of this weather okay beuatiful to look at but utter crap to get out and about in.

And the worse thing is our pipes froze so have been without water since Thurs night - thankfull it came back on again this afternoon - I was cracking up.  ended up going swimming with Lyle yesterday and today to get a shower    

Have got the washing machine and dishwasher on overtime!!!

Hope everyone else coping ok

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya ladies!!!

Hows you all - just got back from the best holiday ever!!!!! did and saw so much i could of easily stayed there and not come back NZ was great!!!!!! reminds me so much of South Africa and the weather was just superb!  I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Glad I missed all this snow that just started whilst we were in LHR waiting for our flight out I heard all about it!  News even made the newspapers in NZ hahah - hows you all sorry havent gone back and read all the posts as still feeling major jet lag!  Lying in bed had to go to shopping too so didnt feel like it but had to go as the cupboards are bare.  

Hows you all?  As for me I had to have a scan done at the clinic today so I can get the go ahead to start decapeptyl then get a period then start the lining thickening drugs - I hate going to that clinic not how I wanted to start my first day back from holidays - anyways I was stressing that I may have had a cyst or something as feeling this ache around my ovary and shooting down my leg on the side of my ovary but the scan was all clear no cyst PHEW!!!!!!  So it all seems all go for me! finally! been waiting for far too long to start a cycle almost a year!  

Anyone else starting soon?? Susan you been to your appointment at GCRM?

Big hello to you all and hope you had a lovely christmas and New Year!!!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome home Sonia.  Glad you had a good holiday.  Best to be away from this horrible weather!   I've got my appointment at GCRM next Monday so looking forward to seeing what they have to say for themselves. 

Was my sister's MIL's funeral today so still haven't been back to work since Christmas.  Was speaking to my BIL's auntie who was telling me all about the IVF she had 20 years ago.  She knew about me having it too!  I'm not embarrased or ashamed about going through this but not too happy about someone else's family discussing it!

I know I've been off work for over 3 weeks now but I really don't want to go back.  Just want to be on maternity leave and not have to think about that place any more. Haven't thought about what I'm teaching this week.  Supposed to have written all my 4th year reports for last Friday which I couldn't do because the school was closed.  Also supposed to have a parents night on Thursday and an orchestra rehearsal on Wendesday night.  Got pupils coming to the house on Tuesday and Friday and just want to collapse and do nothing!  Recorded dancing on ice and wild at heart last night - no idea when I'll get a chance to watch them.  

Better got think about something for tea
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Welcome home Sonia glad you had a fab time and missed all this "white stuff"

Susan hope work picks up soon I can't believe I am back in just over two weeks and to a completely new place  


D x


----------



## tissyblue

Evening all - haven't been posting much but have been reading!

Sonia - welcome back. Glad you enjoyed your holiday and are feeling refreshed.

Susan - good to hear that you felt the reiki helped. Its worth trying the alternatives to see if there is one which adds that extra dimension to your treatment - sounds like reiki might be the one for you. I had it once and was desperate to "feel something" but didn't do it for me.

Bloo - what/which department is the new job in?

Rory is still a star and sleeping 11 through 7. Have been abandoned by the Health Visitor since 15 Dec so will go to the drop in clinic tomorrow to have him weighed. 

Me and DH are working our way through a box of After Eights. We were only going to have 5 each but he's ahead of me now as I have been on here! Off to catch up. Hi to all the other ladies.


----------



## Tootsicle

HI all,

I'm the newbie, I was just wondering if any Aberdeenshire peeps can recommend an acupuncturist? There are a few in Aberdeen, but I was just wondering if anyone had seen anyone who was good? I think I'll give acupuncture a try to see if it can lengthen my luteal phase.

Cheers ma deers,
Tootsicle


----------



## twinkle123

It was me who saw an acupuncturist!  Tootsicle - I'm been to the Rosemount Centre for acupuncture, chinese herbs and my latest discovery - reiki.  I'm gradually working through anything and everything hoping it will make a difference!  Let me know if you want the phone number.  Her name is Sue May and she's done extra training in infertility.  She's certainly told me things that the doctors haven't.  Likes to chat a lot so don't expect to be in a hurry!  Don't have it handy and need to get myself to bed.  Up early tomorrow - back to work!!!     I'll get you the number tomorrow if you want it.

Nighty night
x


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls hope you dont mind me jumping in here but I notice your chit chat is about accupunture and I have been considering going for this but I'm just not sure what to expect to get from it?

I attended a lady who specialises in the herbs, kenisiology and accupunture but I felt it was a complete waste of time for me as although she asked me all about why I was there etc she seemed to concentrate a lot more on the herb side of things, she was about to make me up a potion when I told her I wasn't really interested in taking the herbs and she was really shocked and said then why did you come?(charming, what a way to encourage me to come back - NOT) Was it just for the accupuncture and I just said yes, felt like a bit of a clampit at this point  But it felt to me like she only stuck a few needles in me at the end of the session as a bit of an after thought and I'm not sure I got anything out of the experience at all  

Anyhow, as I said I would like to go again to someone else closer to my tx in a few weeks but I'm not sure what exactly I should be expecting 

Any replies will be greatly appreciated!
J x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all

On the topic of acupuncture, I went to Zong Fan Zhou, 10 Deeside Drive Aberdeen 01224 323276 and would definitely recommend him. He treats a lot of women with fertility issues. I saw him from 6 weeks before my first tx, through until a week before I had Rory.

Acupuncture wont suit everyone but it made a big difference to  me/my state of mind. Hope this helps.
T


----------



## peglet

Morning everyone, happy new year, may it bring joy to all....

Haven't been on the boards for what seems like ages, infact Christmas I think, so much going on.....

Tootsicle - welcome, the peeps on here are very supportive as you'll see.

Nicky - Hope you are ok, remember you have been chucked into the deep end, and your DD is at THAT age!!! It is very tiriing - and as long as you all are clothed, fed and watered, the rest of life can wait! Don't try to be supermum, that doesn't exist.  When I was off on mat leave I found it so frustrating hearing about all these celebs that lost their weight, back at work, looking good..... I used to be pounding the streets trying to get DD to nap wandering if id' brushed my hair.  IT DOES GET BETTER!!

Dons - DS2 - is he sleeping well through the day? could it be teeth? DD was a mare from 7-12 months, we actually used to offer her some milk (which HV is dead against) but it seemed to settle her again, we didn't do that all the time, just on ocassions  I used to go to bed at 9, knowing that I'd be up at some point.  I have nothing but sympathy as I know it can be tough with one, let alone 2.  Have you started any mother and toddler groups, just to get you out? Even if you're really tired, other company (and other experiences) may help.

Susan - with such a sh!t start of the year for you, I hope 2010 make your dreams come true - good luck in Glasgow.

Sorry for lack of personals, and sorry if I've missed anything I should have mentioned.

Me, well starting injecting on Xmas day, had baseline scan yesterday at dundee and started progynova tablets.  Still not feeling reel....

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Susan wow that appointment is just round the corner - good luck!!!  Interesting about that Reiki - I had a friend who told me that i should try it out but never thought about it - what is her number and will try book an appointment too and see what feelings I feel too..... LOL - you have you maureen appointment pretty soon dont you mine is on the 25th of Jan cant remember the time - dont know if im going to go or not as am needing time off to go to Portugal and if I go to Maureen then will be needing to take a day off as am sure it was like in the middle of the day - and sounds like its quite a mission to get to hers - let me know how you get on then will decide then.

Bloo- wonderful news that you have got a new job - whereabouts you working now?

Peglet - all the best for your cycle  

Nicky - hope you feeling a bit better i can totally imagine how overwhelming this has all been for you!! you take it easy and you are doing a wonderful job.  

Hi to everyone else!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies just a quicky as get NO peace nowadays with wee man!!

Just to say Nicky any mum and toddlers group you get into is the best thing you can do I would go spare if I didnt have that to take Lyle to you will find it is a godsend for both you and S!!

I know I am back to work soon (Wed 27th Jan) and will be working Wed (pm) Thurs/Fri but Mon/Tues afternoons we are free and also some weekends so if you are ever at a lose end or just need to get out meet up for a chat cuppie (play date for the wee ones) just get in touch as I know how hard it can be and also very isolated.  Same goes for any other ladies please dont feel you are alone, dont know what I would do without my other mummy friends (prob a Cornhill job!!!).  Prob be better once this weather improves as at least we can get out more.

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## Mummy30

hello everyone, not posted properly in here for a while....

peglet - hi, nope, aiden doesnt sleep much during the day at all... im pushing for a later morning nap, today they managed til 1015 which was good. However, funnily enough today he didnt wake til 1215pm so he has had a very long morning nap. doesnt suprise me tho as once again he didnt sleep much last night. Usually he just has about 30mins in the morning and 30 mins in afternoon.... its the afternoon nap that knackers everything up.  We did get a few good nights, where he woke up once or twice but settled well again... however its all gone pear shape last two nights.....  no idea why. dont think its his teeth has he has 4 fully through....... but you never know.  

Caitlyn has been waking up too, she woke aiden last night which started the hour of us getting up and down all the time. She has no teeth yet so i am suspecting thats her problem, she screams when she wakes tho...  im99% sure that in the quiet of the night you would hear her from outside she screams that loudly. no wonder aiden wakes up. But when he wakes and she goes back to sleep she doesnt settle well as he disturbs her. Thats been our problem recently.... we've had to take him into our bed which i dont like doing but we have no choice as caitlyn wont sleep well with him moaning..... arrrrggggghhhhhh, we cant win.  

Ive just put the hot water on for a bath and am going to start running it (it takes half an hour as taps are awful, but waiting on new ones....) so planning on putting them in bed at 2, but with aiden sleeping 2 hours this morning i can see me taking a seat in the bathroom with me for him!!  I Love my bathroom since its been done up, its the only room in the  house that looks posh!!  All the others are trashed!!  And no one must touch my lovely red towels.. display only!!!  

Been trying to lose weight but doesnt help when i leave DP to organise supper (he knows im trying a diet.... ) and he makes sausage rolls, chicken wings and pizza    he is usually good but doesnt agree with my dieting....   it was fine tho    i just have to take it little by little as i love my food far too much to diet.  but i hate my body jsut now, hate my tummy and thighs... gone and bought fitness instructor for the wii so will give that a bash when it comes.

ive bought a slow cooker too ....... going to attempt some veggie shephards pie tomorrow for my mum and think ill make a big batch and freeze a load for the twins.  

bloo - it must be tough going back to work, hope it goes well for you xx
nicky - thats good u r getting out..... im too scared to go to toddler groups as a lot of them are cliquy (spl?) and i would struggle on my own with 2 if im honest..... but im quite happy doing things in my house with them and going out walking...
toots - welcome!!!
sonia - hi, glad the hol was good, wish i could have a hol!!
tissy - hope rory is behaving for you.. he must be growing so quick....

DOI looks great this year... lots of lovely men, shame that andrae (i liked him) (actually i like them all) is out with sinitta. i wanted sharon to go, she just didnt look right.  
who do we all want to win?
theres another programme on, popstar to operastar i was like.. no way im not watching another programme like that... until i seen that my danny is going to be in it so i CANT WAIT now!! cant see him going far in it but ill be supporting him   

ok ive written too much now, away to run that bath...... have a nice day...


----------



## gmac2304

just a quickie as running out the door...Maccy D's for tea!!! num num num...

just wanted to say - booked in for a sweep on 28th! *OMG*...can't believe I'm having a baby soon!!! why hasn't anyone told me!?!  am 3/5th's engaged - anyone think I'll go sooner   

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Can't stop.  Still at school waiting for parents evening tonight but got 101 things to do before then.  

Ooh, the 28th isn't long off for your sweep! Obviously can't offer you any advice or opinions (no idea what 3/5th's engaged means!!!) but sure someone else can.

Sonia - I had reiki at the Rosemount Centre.  Don't have the number here.  The lady I saw was called Fiona but there seems to be loads of them do it.  My appointment with Maureen is next wednesday.

Not only did I have reiki last week but I'm also having some kind of distance reiki!  I told my auntie who's really into all this and she says she's trained in the first steps of it so will do distance reiki for me at 10.30pm for a week.  Very strange!!!

Anyhoo, lots to do so bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Mrs Coops how exciting, I reckon you'll go before then.  I was never 3/5 engaged, even after a sweep.  Oooohhh can't wait to hear how you get on, will be thinking about you.
Susan that's great you enjoyed your reiki, never tried it but sounds really interesting.  Hope you get on great with Maureen Smith next week, will be looking forward to hearing about it.  Her place is a nightmare to find that Mike and I went out beforehand to find out where it was and I still got lost, hope you get on okay.
Dons I don't know how you cope with teh lack of sleep, it must be so difficult having 2 babies to try and cope with and I really admire you.  Eva slept the last 2 nights all night which was fab, see how she gets on tonight.  She is terrible during the day though, just wants me to hold her, fights goingt o sleep and won't go down in her cot, wee madam.  My chum is coming to visit tomorrow so hope she's good as right now she cries if anyone looks at her apart from her mummy or daddy.  Got a lassie coming to help with my cleaning for a short while tomorrow too, typical me I've done some cleaning for her coming, what am I like eh  .  
Nicky glad you're feeling much brighter petal.  It can be so hard some days and my new years resolution is to make the effort to go out a lot more with Eva, joining play groups and interracting more with other mums and babies.  The weather has restricted us up to now but it all starts on Monday.  Will look into it then.
Bloo hope your new job work out really well for you and it isn't too stressful going back to work. 
Saffa welcome back, sounds like your holida was brillaint.
Going to have to sign off computer going a bit daft.  But hello to everyone I've missed, had planned to do personals for everyone but can't see what I'm typing.
Big hugs
Carol
xxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls!

Hope you are all well.  So glad that some of the snow/ice is melting away SLOWLY (please please please can we not have any more snow)  I have a follow up appointment next week so I am taking it that I will be restarting treatment soon - this time I feel more nervous as I know what is going to happen etc!  

Susan - reiki sounds good and if it helps then why not!  Cant wait to see how you get on with Maureen (aka spooky lady) and sending you loads of positive vibes!!  I sooo want you to have good news soon.  Hope the parents weren't too harsh on you tonight xxx

Mrs Coops - I cannot believe that you are nearly there!!  It just seemed that just a few months ago you said you were preggers!!  

Lainsy - wont be long til you are next.  Bet you are excited to finish work and get everything organised for baby to arrive. x

Peglet - How did your baseline scan go?  How are you feeling with the injections etc.

Starry - how you doing/feeling?  

Saffa - treatment starting at last!  You too have a maureen (spooky lady) appointment - let us know how you got on.  I am also sending you positive vibes for your treatment cause you too deserve a BFP!! x

Dons - did you manage to get a peaceful bath?  

Tootsicle - Hi   Hopefully hear more about you and if you need to ask anything I am sure us girls will try and give you an answer.


Hi to anyone I havent mentioned.  

Button


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls   Well the snow has gone now we have the bloody rain great!!

Welcome tootsicle xx

Button good luck with your appointment next wk does that mean you will get to start tx again soon? This will be ur turn  .

Dons how you getting on with a is he any better now? Hows the diet going?

Mrs coops not long now till mini coops comes bet you are feed up now tho.

Susan you will have to let us know how you get on with maureen i have always wanted to go but 2 scared of what she would tell me lol As i heard she is the best around. Is you appointment with glasgow this monday? 

Nicky how you getting on? Hope little s is being good for her mummy  

Peg good luck with you tx. 

Saffa are you starting tx soon?

Carol i was looking at photos of eva on ** she is so much like her mummy so cute.

Well not much from me symptoms still gone lol Well apart from if i have a coffee thats the only time am sick!! Did any1 not have much symptoms? Am so paranoid!! Think dp getting really   of with me. I had a scan on tuesday i payed private for it but it was worth the money to chill me out for a while my 12 one is a wk on wed!! Cant wait.

Hi to everyone i have missed tissy,lainsy,bloo,trying,fiona,gems and am sure i have missed more of you sorry xx


----------



## Tootsicle

HI all,

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes from everyone.   Thanks also for the recommendation for the accupunturist susan p.

I've made an appointment with Sue May for accupuncture at the rosemount centre, fingers crossed it helps. My luteal phase seems to be getting shorter each month- not good, it's gone from 7 days to 3 to just 2 this month! It seems to me, from reading about how chinese medicine looks at and treat infertility, that they really look at the root cause of things and try to address that. They take time to look at all the fine details of things and at the persons health as a whole. Seems like a really sensible approach. You certainly hear of some good results from it. I did tai chi for a few years, and although I'm quite a cynic, and don't really believe in all this hippy stuff readily, i did experience what they called the chi. it was definately there, so much so that i could walk to the pub after my tai chi session, holding a ball of chi in my hands -really tangiable (BTW, I am fully aware that makes me sound like a crackpot, which I'm not-honest!). 

I've also got an appointment on mon to have my progesterone levels checked. This is 
supposed to be a day 21 test, but as my periods are so long and variable, I'm trying to measure days post ovulation instead, as that's easier to be sure about with the pee sticks. 

I have a question- my GP said to have the test 3 ish days post ovulation (monday), but I've heard elsewhere it's supposed to be 7 days post ovulation (which would be friday but since the surgery don't take blood on a fri so would have to be thursday). What do people think? I've made an appointment for mon and thurs, and hoping I can get levels checked both days to be sure.Perhaps it will show how quickly my progesterone drops off, which could be informative.

Anyway, enough blethering about me. I hope everyone is having a good weekend, mad floods on deeside yesterday, I hope no-one was caught up in them.

Tootsicle.


----------



## twinkle123

Morning all
Tootsicle - glad things are moving forward for you. I can't remember about the progesterone test.  If I'm honest I've beeing getting test after test for 5 years now and they've all blended into one!  You'll  get on fine with Sue May.  Don't be in too much of a rush though to get away!  I think my first appointment with her was at least 1 1/2 hours.  She'll ask about your whole health including things you wouln't even think had any bearing on what she's doing but it all means something.  She's explained some things better than doctors have.  Hope you get something from it.  

Still getting my daily distance reiki from my auntie.  Would never had thought it would work but I definitely feel slight twinges.  Not as much as I experienced what I had my reiki appointment last week but it's still very, very strange!!!   She says even if I don't feel anything it should get a more relaxed and deeper sleep.  Well, the first night she did it, I slept in the next morning.  Only by 10 minutes but I never ever do that when I'm working!

Off to Glasgow on the 5.30am train tomorrow morning so will let you know what they say tomorrow.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend
x


----------



## tissyblue

Good luck for tomorrow Susan - hope you are encouraged by the clinic's attitude.
T


----------



## button butterfly

Just popping on to say Goodluck for tomorrow susan in Glasgow     

Button


----------



## Saffa77

Good luck Susan!!!! Hopee they make you feel good and positive!  Let us know how you get on.

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

good luck for tomorrow Susan!  will be logging on tomorrow night to see how you got on...      

 to everyone else!  hope ur all well...

Gillian xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, just a quickie as Mike away for a chinese but just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow Susan, be thinking about you xx
Starry I didn't have hardly any symptoms, just tiredness and was a nervous wreck throughout my pregnancy so know exactly how you're feeling petal, I definitely did Mike's head in....think it was the longest 9  months of his life!  Just so you know I totally understand 
Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.  Had a fab birthday although had a hangover, first one in 2 years!  But been lovely and now away to have some fattening chinese and a glass of champers, yum yum 
 to everyone
Carol
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Susan good luck for tomorrow.  I am sure they will be great   

Starry I never had any symptoms at all, used to sometimes wish I was sick just so I knew it was real  

Carol nice to hear you had a lovely birthday, must have been extra special being your first as a mummy.

Tootsicle welcome.

Sorry I have been so slack at posting, counting down the days at work, another 2 weeks on my own, then my replacement starts and I will have 3 weeks to train her.  Just so shattered now when I get home from work.

Hi to everyone else, internet playing up so will get back on tomorrow tonight hopefully with a proper post and to see how Susan got on.  The page keeps jumping so can't see what I'm typing


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Just a quicky from me as have to jump on when Lyle snoozing altho I think thats him wakening now his belly tells him its lunchtime!!

Susan good luck will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah, just to echo, Good Luck Susan, think of you today    

carol - glad you had a lovely birthday and extra special as its your 1st as a mummy!!

lainsy - i had the bouncing page issue, but i clicked a button at the very top along the search bar, next to refresh and it sorted the page for me.... looks like a white rectangle....

gillian - still waiting for news.......

nickyb - hope everythings still going ok for you....

sonia/button/tissy/peglet - hello ladies how are you all?

tissy - rory ok

toots - sorry, i cant help you with your question... where were the floods on deeside?? 

starry - hope the extra scan was good..... it is worth the money for peace of mind tho isnt it.  every pregnant lady is different when it comes to side effects, as you know.  i think i had everthing going    try not to worry  

sure ive forgotton someone... sorry if thats you, hope you are fine!! xx

My on/off diet is still going ok.. ive got into a wee routine in the mornings where i put the twins down for a nap around 930am and i do 15 mins of my wii fitness instructor game and 15 mins is plenty for me just now.... im still battling with the food... slimfast milkshakes are becoming nicer the more i get used to them!!  

Still working on the sleeping issues... its hard as caitlyn is now waking up screaming, then she falls back asleep again but with her screaming she wakes aiden and he wont go back to sleep again! once he wakes he is a nightmare to settle again. I'm sure madam screams just to wake him up!!


----------



## abdncarol

Keep checking to see if Susan has been online to let us know how she got on, been thinking about you all day.
The sleep thing is a nightmare isn't it Bev, Eva was up at 1am and 5am this morning so I've been up since 5 and think she'll be restless tonight after getting her 3 injections.  Heard terrible news though this weekend that a girl from my antenatal's baby died last week from cot death, just devastated for her.  She is just a young lassie and I seen her and her gorgeous baby boy when they got their first injections.  i can't stop thinking about her and told her health visitor today to send my love and thoughts.  Really brings it home to me how blessed I am to have Eva and so what if she cries all night and we get no sleep, won't be forever.  
Sorry to share that bad news but just can't stop thinking about her.
Hopeyou're all okay  
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  I'm back and ready to tell you how I got on at Glasgow this morning.  First of all, I just want to say sorry if I worry any of you who are still getting treatment at Aberdeen.  They were great with me and I had no complaints it's just that after so many failed cycles, they're weren't prepared to try anything different.  If any of you just need standard IVF, you'll have no problems with them! 

Anyway, we arrived and were greeted by cheery reception staff (as opposed to walking past an un-manned reception desk and popping your head in to say you're there!)  The waiting/reception area is all beautifully decorated with matching chairs/furniture/TV etc.  They were running late which we didn't mind because we had plenty time to spare and if it meant the doctor was spending time thoroughly going over things, we were quite happy.

What a lovely doctor. Quite young, made lots of sense and generally very helpful and interested (not a female doctor shrugging her shoulders and telling me there's nothing they could do for me!)  I've to go back on the 4th February for an ovarian assessment test to exclude a premature decline in ovarian reserve and generally see what state my ovaries are in.  Also going to find out what my AMH (anit-mullerian hormone) level is which predicts how my ovaries will respond to fertility drugs. Why was this never done at Aberdeen?    He also mentioned getting karyotype tests done which again, Aberdeen doesn' agree with.  Luckily, our GP has already done them for us.

They'll then work out my protocol based on these results, add in luteal support with clexane and prednisolone and consider going to blasts depending on how it goes.  I didn't even need to mention that I wanted to be put on clexane and prednisolone as it's just a standard thing they do there.  Quite a difference to basically pleading with Aberdeen to let me take it but being refused!  They'll also give me something else which I can't remember (must do a bit of googling tonight!) instead of that crimone gel.

So very pleased with how it went.  Aberdeen really is in the dark-ages when you compare them to other clinics. 

On the down-side, arrived home to find a message from my mum saying my grandma was admitted into hospital during the night.  She had a fall and hurt her back.  She's not massively ill but there's questions of her going home.  She's 92 and lives on her own in sheltered housing.  She does okay but just needs a little more help now.  If I'm like her when I'm that age, I'll be happy. 

Anyway, enough about me.  So sorry to hear about the girl from your antenatal group Carol. Must make you feel so blessed with little Eva.  

And Dons, well done with the diet.  You've got more willpower than me.  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

just a quickie from me, as too uncomfortable to sit at this desk for too long!  as you can see, i'm still here - was convinced I was gonna go at 38wks, obviously not!    never mind, 39wks tomorrow, booked in for a sweep on 28th then will be induced on 5th if nothing happens beforehand, so at least I can see an end in sight!

i feel bad for whinging, but honestly, I am *NOT* good at sitting about waiting - I need to have bubba in my arms soon, or I will go insane! everyone says '_enjoy the P&Q while you can_' - but I'm not one for doing 'nothing'! i've always got to be doing something...even if it is just going to work!!! 

anyhoo, 'nuff about me...

*Susan* - I'm so glad you got on well today! I can feel your positivity jumping thru the screen tonight - fingers crossed this is '*your turn*'!!! when do you have Maureen Smith?

*Carol* - so sorry to hear about your friend's baby! can't begin to imagine what she and her family must be going thru... 

*HELLO* to everyone else - am away to park my  back on the sofa for tonight's BB!!! anyone else been watching it? cannot believe Alex Reid is one of the favourites to win - can't stand him! I'm Team Andre all the way...   

Gillian xx

p.s. 39wks tomorrow - *HOW* did that happen?? ?? ??


----------



## Mummy30

carol - OMG how devastating..... it unfortunately does happen though and it is a worry. I cant go to bed at night unless i do a last check on my 3 (yes, i still check on ryan). Im sure i disturb the twins as we must have the noisiest floor boards in my street.... but i HAVE to check on them, even if DP already has.  Hope Evas jabs went ok... i remember the last set.... Caitlyn screamed and screamed... my two had their swine flu jabs at the weekend but they were fine....

nickyb - what a wee monkey you have lol, she is testing your boundries just now and she is still settling in with you... presevere like you are doing.....   

gillian - CBB - i never watch it but this time i have done and have to admit its really really funny.... that task tonight was brill i was laughing so much. Isnt stephanie a *****!!!  I want sov to go tonight.... i felt sorry for her initially but its too far now.. and yeah, alex is a total creep, i just dont like him... i like jonas.. he is growing on me... but vinnie to win!!! 

susan - wow, im suprised you remember all that information.. so many things for you to deal with eh... its all sounding good to me though and so much better than aberdeen. As you say, Aberdeen are great if its straight forward but by the sounds of it they arent as good as they make out to be... i just got lucky i think....

Tonight im very excited... cant rememeber if i said that DP has managed to get his hands on 2 tickets for man u v fulham in march, seating in the exectuive seats !!  Weve just booked our flights (from edinburgh tho.... abz was over £300 not that im suprised) and are in the process of booking hotel. 3 nights away from the kids though... ill miss them but it will be lovely for us to get away... we really need it to add some sparkle back....  i cant wait!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Still here Gillian?   Hurry up!!!! Never mind, not long to go and then you'll have your little one in your arms.  I've got Maureen Smith on Wednesday at 5pm.  Think I'd better phone to confirm tomorrow because it was ages ago I made the appointment.  See the road at Fyvie is flooded.  Off to check it's not the road I need to be on!

Dons - good news about getting those tickets.  Bet you'll miss the 3 of them when you're away.  Will do you good though 

I'm watching Big Brother too.  Not as obsessive as in the past.  Don't want to enjoy it too much knowing it's the last one!
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Susan I am so chuffed that you visit to Glasgow was a positive one - as I was reading over your post I was a bit weepy as it made me rethink had I done all that I couldve done to have a child that was biologically mine       - I got offered NO explanation from Aberdeen (Dr Hamilton) just told that my "only hope" would be the DE route and thinking they are the experts we went down this route but after listening to all the ovarian test etc Susan that you are getting offered I am feeling a bit emotional that I jumped down the DE route TOO soon - as much as I love Lyle more than anything in the world and don't know what I would do without him I ALWAYS have this feeling of "what if..... am I being silly and selfish   

Dons - Excellent about the trip you need time apart from the kids you will miss them but good to have somehting to look forward too.

Mrs Coops - Hope things MOVE along soon (Burns Night maybe)

Nicky - You are doing fab I will be coming to you for tips re the terrible 2's Lyle running me ragged now  

Carol - Thats awful about that girl - Tears your hear out. I am the same as Dons ALWAYS pop in on Lyle before I head off to bed

BIG hello to all other ladies hope you are all keeping well and hopfully see you soon.

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Ladies

Susan - Fantastic news so happy for you and you really are sounding positive hope its our turn soon - think we deserve it!! LOL

Carol - oh that poor girls baby how devastating!  - Little Eva is soooo cute in ** pics - she is growing up so quickly 

Gillian - cant believe you still around they do say though that first baby especially if it is a boy are normally late lets hope things get a moving soon.

Bloo - sorry didnt PM you back but so happy you have a new job enjoy the last days of not working before you start!

Dons - good news about your trip you so well deserve it!

Nicky - LOL sorry your story was funny with S - at least you know how to play the game back!

As for me I have had my decapeptyl inj and stopped the pill so waiting for AF to arrive which should be here tomorrow or the next day and then have a scan at the clinic then I start the progynova - to thicken lining (plus my million and one other immune drugs LOL) a few days later eeeeekkkkkkk getting nervous now cant believe thats me finally starting my next cycle!  boy have I waited long for this.  Lets hope and   that I get better news this time ladies!!!!       I will also need to speak to my boss and tell him that i am needing time off so will tell him about this IVF so if I need more time off in the future then he will know - best to be honest I guess.  He knows all about my past with endo and all my ops so he understands.

Take care all chat soonxxxxx

Hi to all else I missed.


----------



## twinkle123

At work so have to be quick!

Bloo - sorry to make you weepy.  Didn't mean to.   I suppose it's something you'll always think about but Lyle will always be yours and you'll always be his mummy.  

Sonia - things moving quickly for you.  Great stuff!  Remind me what immune drugs you're going to be on again?  I'll be taking prednisolone (don't know what dose) and 40mg clexane.  Wish I could remember what the doctor said yesterday about gestone.  I think it's something similar but can't remember! Will need to ask him next time I'm there.  No mention about aspirin.  Think I'll make an appointment with my GP just to check it's okay for me to take.

Better go.  Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Susan


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - do you really want to know........ LOL - other ladies take note going to talk in codes now.................  

Prednisolne 25mg
Folic acid 5mg
Vit B6 and B12
75mg aspirin
Clexane 40mg - was originally 60mg but told doc was worried as high dose so he agreed 40mg and if BFP then up to 60mg
1 x intralipids about a week before ET
Gestone(progesterone) have decided myself that as my levels were not extremely high that I am going to give it a miss and take the 'fanny bullets' ( sorry tmi ) instead......LOL - think you may have the same ones?  was it called cyclogest by any chance? Yeah dont really feel like cycle is just round the corner as am always so used to get bad news with gynae related issues that it all feels surreal!  hope we cycle together that would be good!  you not far off behind me - how long would it take to get your amh back etc?

Great you cycling with the drugs and also its the drugs you most comfortable with so happy for you!  Hope this works out!!!!

Bloo - can imagine how you felt when they told you DE is only option but like you say you have your gorgeous wee man but can understand how you feel with the what if - but you could always give it another bash with your own eggs at another clinic too you know....... LOL

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - the only ones I'm not doing that Dr Gorgy recommended is the IVIg. Just too much of a scary idea!  It's cyclogest I've had in the past.  Can you remember what blood test it was that decides if you need gestone?  Think I'll check my results for that one when I get home.
x


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah IVIg that is another story altogether.

Think I remember when I saw your results that you didnt need gestone you lucky as that one is painful in the butt - The test  was on you NK essay and it is the CD19+5 which is the antihormone - the normal should be 5-10% but mine was 11.6 which is just 1.6% over the limit which I dont think is severe will just take extra 'bullets' if I have too. Just not keen for the gestone have heard it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo painful and that is taking one injection everyday some ladies complain of not even being able to sit or walk properly as bum muscles so sore!  no thanks!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Susan

Sorry just went through you posts and found your results:

% of CD19+cells, CD5+      35.7  

yours are also over 10 so im confused unless the steroids sort this out too??  who knows..................  

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Oh Nicky sorry to hear S is not feeling well and dont you dare think you are not doing a good job - kids always get all sorts of bugs from other kids etc try not worry yourself too much - I think like you mentioned you feeling overwhelmed and maybe just more sensitive but to me you are doing a Wonderful job dont know if I could of managed everything you have already WELL DONE you.  Hang in there. xx

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Nicky dont worry bout it it happens all the time that why they always have a mop and bucket handy!!    Lyle when younger puked there as well and noone batted an eyelid  

Sonia - Thanks for you kind words but something I dont think I could emotionally cope with trying to use my own eggs - wouldnt feel strong enough      I take it from all your gobbldy **** with Susan that you are no lon ger going down the DE route??

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Bloo am defn going down DE! I have never got any eggs and only have one ovary but also wouldn't want to go through more stress with my own eggs I just didi the same immune test as susan and have to take a couple similar drugs to susan one of which is to ensure blood flow is easier to uterus etc and the other just steroids to get rid of nk killer cells even if you use donor and you test positive for some immune tests you unfortunately still gave to take drugs oh the joy


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as Eva screaming but just wanted to say nicky don't you dare feel low babes, I totally agree with Sonia with everything she has said.  Sure every mum has went through exactly the same thing with their little ones and putthing them to school or playgroup when they're ill.  
Sonia and susan I'm baffled with all your terms but just so excited for you both that things are going ahead and looking more promising.
riught better go pick up madam
Big hugs
xxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Aw sorry Sonia such a dope when it comes to all this jargon      I guess you are just giving your body the best for falling pregnant.  I guess I still think about not being able to use my own eggs due to the fact that they gave me no reason as to WHY I wasn't producing and I was just left hanging - but I know HOW lucky I am to have Lyle just gets to me sometimes that he is a miracle or science rather than nature and just dreading him abondoning me in the future saying "your not my REAL mum"


----------



## Lainsy

Susan great news about your visit to Glasgow yesterday.  I did get on to read how you got on but internet wasn't working so had to do it via mobile and can't post from it!  It really does sound as though they are doing so much more for you and really looking into all the ways they can to help you.  Got to have a great feeling about this.

Sonia, also glad you are doing all the extra tests etc and hopefully you will also have the news you want this year.  Good luck with your boss, hopefully he will totally understand.  I was very lucky with my boss, told her everything from day 1 and she was very supportive and understanding through all the time off I needed etc.

Nicky hard to believe you have had S for 7 weeks now, time flies.  Like the others have said, don't you dare worry about anything, these things happen and you are a great mum.  I sometimes think you have the hardest job of all, jumping into the terrible 2s straightaway  !  Great to hear about your mind games though, made me laugh!  

MrsCoops get a move on    Keep checking my phone in case I have missed your text for some reason    At least you have your dates all sorted at least.

Dons how are twins and Ryan getting on?  I see Caitlyn’s photo is still up in shop in Peterhead, always have a wee look as I go past and think how gorgeous she is.

Carol dreadful news about the girl from your antenatal class.  Doesn’t bear thinking about and makes you appreciate everything you have.  How’s Eva doing, I love all her photos on **, she has got a gorgeous smile.

Starry, how are things with you – not long now until your 12 week scan.  Bet you can’t wait.

Tissy, how’s Ryan coming along?  I bet he’s getting big as well.

How’s everyone else?  Button, Gemz, Peglet, Tootsicle – anyone else?

Well I had a very successful shopping day on Sunday, bought everything (I hope?) I need for hospital and Bomber’s arrival.  We were absolutely knackered by the end of the day, went for a lovely meal and then came home and had a nice foot spa.  DH even gave me a foot massage when I was done!  Counting down the days now until I finish work, finding I am getting quite uncomfortable at work sometimes and my chair is getting further and further out from my desk.  Also don’t know how much longer I will manage to drive for, not much room between bump and steering wheel!!  Antenatal class again tomorrow morning, really enjoying them.  It my midwife that takes them and she is really nice.  Get a tour of the hospital tomorrow night also.

Right off before I send you all to sleep with my long post  .  Away to have another foot spa – I am getting used to this at nights now!  Then footie on and off to bed.


----------



## abdncarol

Nicky please let us know how you get on with S, hope she is okay


----------



## Bloofuss

Nicky hope S is okay lot of bugs going about so hope its just that    

And thanks for understanding along with me about the not being the biolocially mummy


----------



## Mummy30

good luck to S on her new adventure!!

hi to all xx

very lack of personals today but im in a mood! Nightmare of a morning.  DS1 didnt do his homework last night so i had predicted fireworks this morning.... i was slightly wrong tho but he didnt do it and he is going to get into trouble for not doing it.  He is 8 on sunday so you would think he would manage but he just doesnt... and the teacher has told him he is moving down a group for next year which im not happy about.  so its yet another blasted meeting at the school.. but this time im requesting that DS1 comes into the meeting too so he can put his point across.

Its like having triplets here as he literlly needs 100% encouragement to do simple things like getting dressed and eating his breakfast... he can do it but he takes soooooo long so its a constant battle with him. hence the lack of time to finish his homework. he wont do it in the evenings as he just comes home to relax, not work.  

so as well as battling with him this morning, i have the twins to sort out, 3 dirty nappies already. Its hard work getting them ready with them refusing bottles, pulling their bibs off then crying when i tell them off. They are not dressed yet but ive put them to bed early as i need time out.  It takes me ages to cream them as they need 2 different creams on and one of them is all over so it takes me ages to do both of them. Then my hands are all slimy and horrible ...... aarrrggghhhh.

Is there such a thing as a perfect baby i look out of my window and see all the snooty mums (and im not exaggerating here) parking in MY RESIDENTS ONLY car park to drop their darlings off at school and nursery and their babys hair is perfectly curled, their baby is dressed head to toe in white clothes, clothes that actually stay white and not turn grey/dull, perfectly turned out with frilly hats on. Im sure they all laugh at me.  Actually im sure they dont but it feels like they do.  I struggle to get dressed nicely and its a mad screaming house every morning.

And i wont even attempt to write about the times between 5pm and 8pm as thats a million times worse....

Its so hard you know... i often put on a brave face and laugh it off as i really dont know how i cope day in day out.... 

my mum is coming up today to give me a hand to sort out the house, as right now i hate my house its such a mess and nothing is in order. but i dont see the point in tidying when i have to do it all again tomorrow, and the next day and the next...... 

right. rant. over. thanks. for.reading. if. you. still. are!!

quick question about the pill.... i dont need contraception at all..... probably like all of us eh...

but i have 2 pill packets (from when i thought i did need them) and im thinking of taking them both together to avoid AF for DP and I's romantic break in march... my AF is due on the day we leave and it will come then as im bang on 28 days.......  
AF just ended this week... so next AF, can i start the packet on the 1st day and just carry it on past my march break?? i think i used to do that for when i went on holidays.  What do you think??


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

I'm back, sorry i haven't been on until till now, only have access to a computer at work as am waiting on new router for my broadband and am so busy at work.

I had a wonderful time on holiday, can honestly say it was the best holiday i've had with the family!!

All things are good at the moment, my endo is still sleeping and have had no pain from it whatsoever.  I got my period on the 9th Dec when i relaised i had a BFN..then got my period exactly 4 weeks later so its back into a routine again.

Seeing Lorraine next Wed afternoonw ith DH.. we are going to discuss what could've went wrong etc with the DE and what we could maybe do different.  We have 2 snow babies left now...  We are thinking on having both put in... IF it doesn't work we have to go to the bottom of list and wait for a full 2 years this time for another donor.  We've decided this would be too long and that we will 'try' naturally fro year or for as long as my body can take the pain with the Endo (it will come back fro sure)...  IF itrying naturally doesn't work in that time i will be having a full hysterectamy.  It sounds brutal i know, but when your body has been in bits for 6 years between crohns/arthristis/endo/ major surgeries and stoma... there comes a time when you have to stop...  I need to have the Endo removed completely so i can start having a life again.  I can only take so much.  An to think DH and i have been together since i got ill... we've never had a few months of me being in no pain...
God i sound a right moaning minny...lol!!

I'm really sorry i don't have time for personals, away to the dyce office this morning...FFS...i HATE going to the office there!!

Sending out loads of hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning Girls

Dons -    I cannot give you any advice and it sounds like you are having a really hard time just now.  As for the snooty mums with the cleanest babies in aberdeen (I am sure they are not laughing at you) I bet that is the only time those babies stay clean either that or they are not allowed to act like proper babies ie smear food all over their hair, investigate with their surroundings, puke all over mummies designer sofas etc and what is the fun in that for those poor babies!!     

Gems - glad you had a really good holiday!!  Hope you get all the answers with lorraine next wed     that this IS your year!

just read the posts from yesterday and it seems that alot of people need    hope you are all feeling better today. x

Susan - goodluck with maureen smith today!!!  

Lainsy - I cant wait to get to your stage regards shopping.  Bet it made you all excited!!!

Have appointment Fert clinic today - kind of hoping that I get to start treatment soon as I think I feel ready for it!! what is the long protocol is it when you start injections on day 2 of cycle or is it day 21? 

Will be back later
Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Dons just wanted to say you are doing a fantastic job and are a great mum sending you mega  . I have been awake since 4am this morning with Lyle and altho he went back down again I couldnt get back to sleep so I am shattered HOW will I manage to get thro a working day  . They are hard work Dons and don't doubt yourself I think you are a star coping how you do xx. Regrads the pill (I dont need to take either for contraceptive reasons) but when I was bleeding ever 2 weeks after having Lyle I went back on and my cycle resumed to every 28 days and yes if you carry on you wont bleed but you *may* still have crampy pains or moods etc depending on how you are at the time of the month. I have came off the pill again now and hoping cycle will return to normal  

Gems - Great to see you back glad you had a fab time - good luck with the frosties  

Nicky - Glad S okay xx

Off to see to a screaming young man!!

D x


----------



## peglet

Afternoon ladies
just a wee one from me as i'm still at work.
Got a scan tomorrow morning to check the thickness of my womb, and all being well and my embryos thaw, FET will be sometime next week.
I'm so anxious, and bricking it big time.
trying to take small steps as my frosties might not survive the thaw.
I think all my PMA is in my big toe  not feeling down, just in limbo.....

So anyway sorry for no personals, just wanted to check in.

Will let you all know how it goes......

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Good luck Peglet!!! Hope they thaw ok - how many have you got on ice?

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie, Susan how did you get on last night?? 
Hugs to all xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Have banned myself from being on here tonight because I've still got 93 2nd year reports to write for Monday.  Just wanted to say that I had my appointment with Maureen Smith yesterday.  I didn't mention anything about children because I didn't want her to know why I was there.  She did say in the passing that I'm surrounded by children but she does see a daughter who is mine.  Nothing more was said about children but I'm happy with that.

Everything else was pretty positive - we're going to move to a 4 bedroom house.  Would only see myself doing that if I had 2 children, so hope yet!  I'm generally going to be happy, in a strong marriage and be fulfilled.

She mentioned someone who's ill at the moment and is living on bought time.  Assume that's my 92 year old grandma who's in hospital at the moment, so a bit sad that she might not have much time left.  She did say though, her husband's waiting for her and she'll be happy enough to go to him when the time comes. 

Anyway, hope everyone's well.  Must go and start my reports.  
Susan
x


----------



## Tootsicle

Hi All,

Hope all are well. Good to hear the glasgow clinic visit was positive susan P. My sympathies to those struggling with the trials of being parents, I'm sure it can feel a bit overwhelming at times.

I'm all over the place with up and down emotions. Got some great news this week, my progesterone levels are fine, the 'normal' reference range is 13 to 72, I was 33 on day 18 and 58 on day 20 (was struggling to get appointment on correct day), so am fine for progesterone levels, was so pleased.  This is the first month I've been charting my BBT, and it has stayed high since ovulation 8 days ago, so I was quite encouraged.  Yesterday i got some slight spotting, so being an optimist, i thought 'ooh, could be implantation bleeding, great'.  Then this morning my temperature went up even further so I thought, perhaps a sign of early pregnancy,  then all came crashing down as AF seems to have arrived just now.    

phew.... it really is a rollercoaster isn't it? I'm holding out hope that the accupuncturist can help me.

So as a distraction, I'm going to throw myself into a frenzy of house cleaning just now. My lovely bloke has just bought me a big bunch of flowers, bless him...... doesn't get him out of doing the washing up though  

have a good weekend all,
tootsicle


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

susan just remembered this am my appointment with maureen was soon so I phoned and it's on Monday
at 15.40 so am pulling a sickie then taking my time to find the place lol how did you find it? See you said she said your daughter! Awesome you must of been happy with that! Otherwise would you recommend her? Howuch was it? Was her placehard to find? And long did it take for you to get ther?


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so many questions Sonia!   It cost £25 for 1/2 hour.  I printed the directions off from google maps which told me exactly how many miles to go and how long it would take.  I came from Ellon though because I went straight from work.  Took about 30 minutes from there.  It's easy enough to find if you get the directions first.  If you're coming from Fyvie, it's about 3 miles past there on the right hand side.  You don't really see her house from the road - it's up quite a long path but there's a sign saying Mosside of Geicht (don't have the address handy, but think that's what it's called!) at the end of the drive.

Yes, she was good.  Said quite a few vague things that don't make a lot of sense just now but might do in the future.  She does her readings in a cosy log cabin type shed in the back garden. I just went straight round the back because she was already there with someone else and didn't answer her house door.

Let us know how you get on
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Girls

This is going to be a bit of me post I am afraid so just ignore it if you want to.  Had my appointment last week at Clinic and it was decided that I would start injections on day 21 of my next period which (will be this week some time), cried as soon as the nurse asked me how I was doing and couldnt stop!!!!!  It was the words you are not a failure that made me even worse!!!  They now know that I am not as strong as I had been making out so have recommended speaking to counsellor.  Went into work the next day to put my requests in for holidays for 2 weeks on the proposed dates of egg collection etc which we worked out to be middle of march only for the sister on the ward I work on to tell me that it wasnt possible for me to have that time off!!!!!!  So wanted to cry at this point as she and I already had this discussion of using my holidays rather than sick leave for treatment just the other week (she is not keen at giving you entitled sick leave)..........I just dont know how to take her!!!!  She said that there wasnt enough staff to cover for me!!  So there is more added stress to my problems.  And it couldnt get any worse until today when I received an absolute bombshell from my dad to say that he was leaving my mum (after 36years) for a bloody tart just 5 years older than me!!!!!!!  He is so out of character, it is not like him to do anything like this, infact he would be the one to give anyone he knows advice on not to go down that line etc!!  At the moment mum has said she is not giving up her marriage that easily but goodness knows what is going to happen in the next few weeks/months (more bloody stress to add to the pile).  I am absolutely gobsmacked - I love both my parents to bits.  I am begining to think that starting my treatment again just now may be a bad time, how on earth am I not going to be stressed or worried.  Dont think Zita West can help me!

Sorry for that but I have needed to do that off loading all day as have had to be peace keeper, calm my big bro down (he has depression and anxiety and relies on mum and dad heavily) and of course make sure my little bro doesnt take a pop at dad.  

Anyway how is everyone?  Sonia - it is your turn with maureen tomorrow, I do hope she gives you great news x

Susan - I hope your weekend was all writing of reports, hope you managed a bit of relaxation time for yourself! 

Must go and try and sleep....have tried counting sheep of the few days but may move onto cows at this rate.

Bye for now

Button


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie to say I havent forgotten about you all, not getting on the computer as much as sharing a poer cable with dh and he hogs it most of the time ha ha. 
Anyway big   for all.


----------



## Bloofuss

Button sending you     at such a crap tim - take care xx


----------



## Saffa77

Button - so sorry about all that is going on!  maybe you should wait until the next month to start and maybe you may feel a bit stronger?  

I am not going to Maureen today - susan what is her mobile number as have it at home and not on me - as dont have the car today and have no idea if I would find the place and cant take a day off work if I am having to take time off for treatement and just having had 3 weeks off over December is pushing it a bit.  Pity but will make another appointment with her for another time.


----------



## Mummy30

just a quicky for button

5 years ago (or 4 i cant remember) my dad droppped the bombshell that he too had been having an affair and was moving out   ..... actually i'll PM you hon as probably not a good idea to write about it on a public internet site seeing as i have a mad woman wanting to know everything about my life... wouldnt suprise me if she found me on here too!!   ill go PM you right now!! 

i thought i had a free moment to type on here as i just put caitlyn down for a nap with aiden but she is just having a great time banging her toy on her cot and screaming that she has just woke up her brother who was sound asleep. so id better go and get him! arrggghhh ill bbl.


----------



## starrynight

Button am so sorry sweetheart i really don't know what to say about your parents i just want to give you a  . And as for you tx if you still want to go a head with it i would take it off sick if you cant get holidays!! I don't think any1 realises how hard it is going thro ivf(only the people that has been thro it) everyone thinks it is a walk in the park but its the most stressfull thing i have ever done in my life am sure there must be some kind of policy at your work about at least getting some time off during the tx. Just remember us lot are here for you when ever you want to chat.xxx

LOL dons are you on about the person i know? She has never mentioned you again actually i haven't spoke to her since then and i hope she doesn't find me on here either wot i say on here is private and between you girls.

Hi to everyone else sorry i ain't bn on much lately think it was best to stay away with my paranoia!! And to make it worse i bought a doppler bad idea!!! Coz i cant find the heartbeat it could be to early. 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Can't stop. 101 things to do this afternoon but just wanted to give Button a huge hug.    

Sonia - I'm at work and don't have Maureen's number here. I can get it when I get home but it will be too late by then. Sorry!
x


----------



## abdncarol

Button so sorry to hear you're going through such a stressful time, big big big  .
starry you honestly sound just like me when I was pregnant with Eva, I had a doppler too but it's only after at least 12 weeks before you'll hear anything petal.  I drove Mike nuts with mine, listening to the heartbeat all the time.  I kept a lot of my paranoia to myself but looking back I was really    with it.  
Nothing exciting to report from me, Eva is still a nightmare at going to anyone else or being somewhere different.  She cried nearly the whole time whilst we tried to have lunch with friends yesterday.  We are meeting the girls from the antenatal for lunch on Thursday so fingers crossed she'll be better.  that poor girl's baby's death was in the paper tonight, so we're meeting for lunch with our babies and they have their lovely little boy's funeral that afternoon, just heartbreaking.  
Looking forward to making it along to my first meet, must remember to mention it to Mike.  Might leave madam with her daddy for the first time meeting just so I can relax a bit, see if she is better before then.  
xxxxx


----------



## peglet

Morning all
just a wee update from little old me....
FET tomorrow, 2 out of 3 frosties survived the thaw
heading off to dundee in the morning....
i'm so overhwelmed and extremely emotional
so tomorrow will be the start of the TWW, and i'm on holiday next week, so when I return i should have news (one way or the other).

Pegs


----------



## starrynight

Thank you carol i try and not say anything to dp now coz he get so annoyed with me and the doppler is now up at my friends so i cant use it lol. I have my 12wk scan 2moro    everything is ok.Little eva must b a total mummys girl but it must be hard for you sometimes.  

Mrscoops good luck for today.

Peg good luck for 2moro.

Has anyone got there belly button pierced? Was wondering if i would have to take it out for 2moro? I didnt for my 10wk scan.

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi all

How are we all?  I'm not too bad...  don't know whether i'm coming or going at the moment to be honest, haven't had a moment to myself with work etc...

I have tomorrow afternoon off work, me and Kyle are going to see Lorraine to discuss FET and i'm a wreck... keep thinking about it and what it entails and whether it will work or not..

Pegs - Good Luck for your FET tomorrow sweetheart xx

Button - sending you loads of huggs xx

Starry - you are going great sweetheart, you look after yourself and that wee bump of yours xxx

Hows everyone, sorry i've missed yooz out but i don't get on here alot due to broadband still not working at home...

Please know i'm thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi y'all

Peglet - all the best for tomorrow - that is good news that 2 survived the thaw.  Enjoy being off and not too much knicker checking - LOL

Gems - wow you already ready for your FET that is such good news - try not worry to much just let it happen - PMA!  I know it is hard.

Starry - try not worry too much either but knowing me i would be a wreck too!

As for me had a call from IVI in Portugal to go for a scan phoned clinic here and got an appointment for 8am this morning so still spotting so lining not as thin as should be so waiting a few days then start estrofem.  

Hi to everyone else.

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi everyone - just popping on to say thanks for all your supportive messages.  I really cant speak to anyone, not even my friends as they will be just as shocked as I am.  Feeling slightly better today tho!  

Peglet - goodluck for tomorrow.

Starry - is it really 12 weeks already?!!!  Wow goodluck with the scan and limit your time with that doppler, although I know that I would be the same xx

Dons - I am PM'd you.  its such a horrible feeling isnt it - Words cant really describe it.  xx

button


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Wow loads going on just now.

Pegs excellent about frosties good luck for tomorrow x

Starry - Wow 12 weeks enjoy your scan - I was a nervus wreck till Lyle was in my arms then its a WHOLE new nervousness  

Button - Always here for you  

Sonia - Hope things start moving for you soon.

Gems - Will be thinking of you re your next treatment will come round in no time xx

Nicky - You are doing a fab job  - enjoy toddlers Lyle zonked after his its great!!! 

Hello to all other ladies hope you are all keeping well - thinking of you Mrs Coops    

Im okay today is the anniversary of my dad passing cant believe it has been 2 years so emotions a bit all over the place what with thinking about/missing him - my period is due and starting back into a new job tomorow talk about a bad week      good job ive got Lyle to keep my m ind off it all 

D x


----------



## starrynight

Button glad you are feeling a bit better  

Gems am sure you will fine 2moro understand you being nervous tho does that mean you will start txt soon?

Saffa good luck for you tx not ling for you either a few of use might be cycling at the same time.

Nicky i hope you took ***** of little s in the ugg boats lol 

Bloo i added you on ** i hope its you lol I did send a msg with it. I hope little lyle helps you thro the day today  

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Starry!!

Yup its me on ** x


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so much chatting today.  Hate being at work and not getting on to keep up!

Lots of luck for tomorrow Peglet.  

I'm just so fed up.  Been feeling really down for the past few days.  Don't think spending a whole weekend writing 2nd year reports helped.  Glad they're out of the way but now have a 4th year parents night tonight.  Out at rehearsals on Wednesday evening, Friday evening and Saturday afternoon for a concert on Saturday.  Pupils coming round on Thursday too.  Just want one evening in the house when I don't have anything to do for work.  

Thinking lots about our next IVF (cycle number 6) and thinking it must be about my turn! Really don't know how I've kept going so long.  My life has now been on hold for 6 1/2 years while we've been TTC and the whole thing is just wearing me down now.  Finding it very difficult to be positive anymore.  

Had a horrendous class this morning which involved splitting up 2 fights (1 involving a flying chair), having to put up the most cheek I've heard in a while and lots more.... Now doing time-out duty waiting for the real psychos of the school to be sent here.  Got piles of jotters sitting beside me needing marked but just can't be bothered!!!!

Sorry for the rant.  Lots of hugs to those needing them
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

starrynight said:


> Gems am sure you will fine 2moro understand you being nervous tho does that mean you will start txt soon?


I'm hoping to start ASAP...they do say wait 6 months so the embryo can be tested again etc (not sure how they do that).. But we want to start straight away.. My body can't take anymore battering from the pain of the endo (even tho i'm in no pain at present) and i need to have my cysts removed too... but to do that they have to remove everything as i have serious adhesions etc.

Just not sure what entails FET...i've read lots of posts with people being scanned etc to check lining and peeps having medicated or natural FET...all very confusing...

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan it's your time quine you deserve it - this will be your year - chin up - I think you are one of the bravest people I know for all that you have gone through I would have crumbled a long time ago - I just realise how lucky I am to have Lyle and should stop feeling sorry for myself about his "biology" both of us sending you hugs    

Gems - Hope you can start treatment soon wishing you all the luck in the world we were lucky as Lyle was our first go so not too sure how FET works??

D x


----------



## Saffa77

hi Ladies

Susan - poor thing with all your reports etc you right that didnt help if you not feeling positive well at least that is out the way hope you start to feel a little better once you get your tests done and you get your protocol bet you will feel a lot more raring to go!

Bloo - wow you start work tomorrow already wow time flies!  best of luck am guessing it will be hard to start off with but you will start enjoying it as the days go by and guaranteed Lyle will love the creche too!

Gems - basically a FET would work the same way as you did it previously with getting your lining thicker then checking to see if embie survived the thaw then transferring it to you.  No different I would think?  Good luck

As for me just got a call from IVI and starting my Estrofem tonight or tomorrow.  Think will start it tomorrow! then donors EC estimated for sometime in the week commencing 8 FEB - WOWSERS I thought it would be end of Feb so will need to chat to boss before end of this week!  Jump back onto that rollercoster ride!!  Its been a year since my big OP so hope I have had time to heal inside.  My reversal was in May last year so 8 months ago.  I too am covered in scars and adhesions etc so also dont have time to waste if I were to get a BFP i would have a hysterectomy straight afterwards - Gems I too have been on decapeptyl for the last month and its bliss you dont feel any endo pain whatsover!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I've had a FET before Gems.  Can't remember what I had to do but will have a copy of my protocol at home.  Know I had to take tablets (HRT I think?).  It was easy enough though.  

Sonia - things are coming round quickly for you.  Great stuff!  
x


----------



## abdncarol

morning everyone, just a quickie as Eva will be wakening any second now but just wanted to say good luck to everyone starting or away to start treatment!  Sending you all lots of      and     .
Susan this has to be your year, like Bloo said this is your turn and we all want it for you sooo much.  You're a strong lady to be able to go through all your treatment.  Lets   Glasgow is your answer.
Bloo good luck for today petal, hope it goes okay for you.
Big   to everyone.
Carol
xxx


----------



## gmac2304

morning girls! just wanted to check in & let you know that I'm still here....now officially overdue!   baby making his Mummy wait for him!

anyhoo, just wanted to wish everyone who is about to start TX lots & lots of luck!!!     here's hoping 2010 is *THE* year for you all...

Gillian xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls am glad to say to say everything was ok today she was playing with her face it was so cute!! I hope i can relax now thank you for all the support i have had from you all over my paranoia lol Il try and stop it now.xx


----------



## Saffa77

starry - SHE?? so do you know its a girl then?  Wonderful news!!! Hope you can relax a little bit more now - can imagine the worry you must go through.

Coops - whats up with your little boy   making you wait isnt he - well I remember the 2 girls at my work were both late one was 2 weeks late the other 1 week they really do say if your first is a boy they are normally late!  

Started my estrofem today lets hope my lining gets thicker and I dont bleed!!!

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry   I am so so delighted for you that everything went well today.  Hope you can relax and enjoy it all now.  The 12 week scan is just magic isn't it?

Sonia & Gems lots of luck for you starting your treatment and anyone else that is starting.

Peglet lots of luck for your 2ww,  you get your positive test .

Susan any word from Glasgow as to when you will start your next cycle?  Lets hope the change does you the world of good and works for you this time.

Button   for you.  Hope you are getting on ok.  Have you decided what to do with your next cycle?

Bloo how was your first day back at work?  Hope it wasn't too bad.

Dons, SNS, Carol - how are the babies all doing?

Mrs Coops - are you still cooking that baby  

Had antenatal class today, the midwife gave the dads the approximate weight that we are carrying and dh cannot believe how heavy it was  .  Maybe I can play on that a bit and get a bit more pampering now


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies!

Work went okay - missed Lyle SO much and that was only a half day     what like will I be tomorrow!!!     Place seems okay and people are nice just gonna take time to get used to I guess.  I am shattered tho zzzzzzzzzz

Starry - Glad all went okay with you scan xx

Mrs Coops - I feel for you I was So glad Lyle came just about on cue  

HUGS to all

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Bloo - so glad work went ok can imagine how you missed Lyle and how tired you feel but before you know it you will be back into a new routine!!

I am feeling tired tonight too so glad weekend is just round the corner... 

Night all

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Cooooeee Girls 

How are we all this rather freezing morning??  I'm good, appointment went well yesterday, started back on the burselin (sp) injections last night cos i was approx. day 21 since my last period started (can't remember the correct term)...
How exciting, i didn't expect it to be so soon...  We had to sign a form to say it was ok to use the embryo so soon as you are supposed to wait 6 months so the egg donor can be tested again for HIV...  But we've already taken that risk with the first treatment...

Fingers crossed our wee snow baby will thaw ok and that i still have one left...they are both Grade 1 8 cell (Lorraine said they are excellent quality)...

They looking to ET end of Feb/beginning of March...eeeeek!!

Its DH 42nd birthday today...god he's getting old!!  Mind you he looks 10 years younger...lol!!  We are going to the Atholl for a meal tonight... we go there every year for his birthday!!

I think i'm getting a cold...grrr!!

How is everyone

Love Gemz xxx


----------



## gmac2304

just a quick one this morning girls as I have the MW shortly, and am still sitting here in my jim-jams...      

just wanted to say - I had my show this morning!  things finally look like they might be happening...        ...keep that phone by your side Lainsy, hopefully I will have news for you before the weekend is out!      

Gillian xx


----------



## Mummy30

Good Morning Everyone, bumps and babies

Gems - wishing you lots and lots of luck   with your tx, the embies are top quality which is great and you are sounding very positive and relaxed..... hope all goes well xx Have a great meal out tonight and happy birthday to DH.  

bloo - well done on your first day back at work.. as you get back into the swing of things it wont be so bad.... and i bet lyle had a great time at nursery didnt he?!

Lainsy - hi babies are fine thanks....  glad things are going well for you, cant believe you havent got long to go now...  i enjoyed my ante natal classes they were fun!!

sonia - hello...  lots of luck to you too with your tx...  its been a long wait for you but i think it was the best wait you could have done to let your body repair after your op.  EC will soon come round....  

susan - just praying for you that everything at glasgow is going to be a smooth ride for you and DH and you get the BFP that you so so desire and deserve...     

nicky - S still keeping you on your toes i take it?!  

peglet -      hope everything went well with the FET yesterday and you are cooking those precious embies nicely. 

starry - great news on your scan... you can relax a bit now and enjoy this special time x

carol - i did see the babys death notice in the paper.... so so heartbreaking and i did wonder if it ws the lady you knew.. my thoughts are with them... it doesnt bear thinking about does it.  Hope Eva is behaving for her mummy.. dont worry about her being clingy... babies are still learning the world around them and its just a stage that she is going to go through... Caitlyn is the same but she doesnt scream... ... she just stares at me if anyone else has her.....  

gillian - are you here today ***EDIT - just seen your post..... looking good.. hope MW goes well xxxx ***  

button - how is everything?

hello to anyone ive missed.......

not much new with me....  the sleeping issue is still improving and last night i turned off the monitor as they kept waking up to play and chat to each other which i didnt need to be awake for!!  so i turned it off so i could hear cries and not chit chat!!  caitlyn is up more so now as she still has no teeth so i reckon thats her problem... they must be coming in now surely.  Aiden has found a cosy corner of his cot... he moves himself up to the end where the cot bumper is and settles all snuggled squashed in the corner... but he sleeps well there so i just leave him!!  

Great result for the dons last night and great for man u too!! just watched CBB from last night... whats the odds on davina winning the very last show!! how great would that be?? bit of a cheat though  

im sitting here in joggers as was going to do wii fintess coach but cant be bothered now!! oops.


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops, fantastic.  Will make sure phone doesn't leave my side  

Starry loved your baby photos on ********.  It makes it seem so much more real once you get your 12 week scan, doesn't it?  Hope you are relaxing and enjoying yourself now.

Bloo hope work going ok and your not missing Lyle too much.

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Dons, great results all round in the football last night - a very happy lainsy and bomber last night  

One more day till the weekend, can't wait.  Big countdown till I finish now - 3 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## gmac2304

well girls - still here!!! 

had my sweep today - am 1cm dilated, but cervix still quite posterior & long!!! had a few tightenings since I got home, but nothing to be getting too excited about (_i don't think_). she has booked me in for induction on Sun 7th Feb @ 2pm - Ryan seems to think I'll be there!  its my FIL's 60th on Monday tho, so I'm hoping to go then - if not before!!!

am away back to bounce on my ball... 

 to everyone!

xx


----------



## gmac2304

p.s. Dons - meant to say...Davina was only in the house for 30 mins last night!  what a letdown eh?  it would have been so much better if she had to stay til Friday...

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie to say I am sending you labour inducing thoughts mrs coops ha ha ha.

Hope everyone is well!!!

xx


----------



## Mummy30

30 mins, you are joking me?? what a let down.  how boring is that.  hope baby cooper comes soon....

im not in the best of moods tonight.... DP is such an idiot at times....  its supper before kids for him.  He shouted at DS1 then got angry as caitlyn was screaming in the midst of DS1 having one of his "moments", she banged her head and cried more, Aiden was also crying and peed on the rug.... so what does DP do Moan that his supper is getting cold and sits down to eat it.   

So i had to calm DS1 down and get him seated eating his supper, calm Caitlyn down to find a lump where she banged her head and sort aiden out and clean up his wee.... all whilst DP sat in the other room eating his lovely hot supper. Mine was cold on the side. 

honestly.... men..... also he had the back door open as he was hot.. its blumming freezing in here now. im not a happy bunny and im not talking to him now.


----------



## Tootsicle

HI All,

Hope everyone is well and not snowed in. I'm feeling freaked out. I took susan p's recommendation and went to see the accupuncurist at the rosemount centre. Lovely lady. Before I went, I thought I'd better do a test just to check I'm definately not pregnant in case the treatment might be bad. I did and got a  !

I'm so scared it'll not stay, I can't bring myself to get excited just yet. I've been spotting a fair bit, had funny little pelvic shooting pains and am off work today as feeling sick and dizzy and spotting. 

It's such early days, a/f due today, so haven't told anyone except my partner. Don't know if I want to ring the doctor, or tell family, or what. Accupuncturist has given me 'foetal safety' herbs, which should arrive tommorrow to help stave off m/c. I'm sure the Gp will frown on those.

I can't quite believe I conceived two months in a row. It's all a bit unreal.

sorry for self-centred post, I feel too sick to read previous posts, hope all is well with folk.

Tootsicle
xx


----------



## Mummy30

toots - dare i say it but congrats......  if i was you i would go get some more HPTs and maybe a clear blue one that tells you exactly how far along you are... could it still be the BFP from last week. If i remember right, your AF showed up... maybe you were still pregnant even with AF??  I would also call the doc and ask for blood test... but thats only what i would do. Feeling sick and dizzy could be a good thing but have you thought about ectopic too?? dont mean to scare you but you say you have shooting pains... maybe worth a call to dr?? hopefully its just implantation spotting and pains?


----------



## Tootsicle

HI Donsbabe,

Thanks for advice, I really have no experience of this sort of thing. Do clear blue HPT's say how much HCG there is therefore how pregnant you are?
I don't think it was A/F after all last week, just heavy spotting, as it was very on-off. That's totally normal for me, A/f usually on-off and 7-20 days long.
I don't know what tests to ask for at the docs? blood HCG? they can't do anything if it is going to m/c can they? I'm trying not to create stress for myself. In my world, doctors=stress usually. The pains are central, so I'm thinking not ectopic. 
I think the HCG has risen as first response test very faint to start with (day before yesterday), then much darker today (both first morning urine).
uterus/bladder feels swollen/heavy, I guess a good sign. no sore boobs, frequent peeing, nausea comes and goes. spotting very light today, more like orange mucous.

so nervous. have unrelated appointment I can't get out of this evening, could do with out it.

tootsicle


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls thank you for the comments on here and **!! It felt good going public lol

Dons did you ask a while ago about stopping ur period when you go away? I read in a magazine today if you just continue with the tablets with no break it will stop you period till the following month. Hope things are a bit better at home 2nite. 

Toots congrats hunnie i had pains to when i 1st found out but that could have been coz i had ivf not sure tho. If you buy a clearblue test with the words that should tell you how far you are on.

Mrscoops you still here? I aint bn on ** yet so il go and see if you have been playing the cube game today lol Then il know for sure.

Gems ya on starting tx how exciting   .

Ho to everyone i have missed i aint read back properly i just nipped on to see if it was dons that asked that question lol Away to have my tea xx


----------



## Mummy30

evening...   im just about in tears with the weather.  DS has his party on sunday in aberdeen, and im so scared of driving in this but i have no choice in the matter.  We are taking 2 of his friends in DPs car and im taking myself and the twins in my car. My neighbour has just said she will come with me in my car (its a joint party with her boy too) but i hate it.  what if no one turns up too? boys will be gutted and so will i as its cost us a small fortune.

I feel like someone up there has it in for me (silly i know) but everytime i make plans the weather ruins it.. my hogmanay was ruined and now this....   

took DPs dad 6 hours   to get to aberdeen this morning.......  

starry - yeah i have done the AF stopping with 2 packets before but thats always just been when ive been on the pill for ages... this time i have only 2 packets left..... when should i start taking it? do you know? if i remember its the first day of bleed of AF that you take the 1st pill.....? hows bubba??

toots - the clear blue will say something like "pregnant.... 3-4 weeks" or however far on you are.... ive no idea how it works.. but thats peace of mind for you.


----------



## Mummy30

Gillian hasnt been on here all day......  

PUSH gillian..... PUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSHHHHHH!!!


----------



## twinkle123

So fed up with this snow.  Didn't make it to work today.  Got as far as Balmedie and then sat in the tailback all the way to Ellon because of a lorry blocking the road.  After an hour, decided to turn round and go home.  Would have been stupid seeing as the roads were scary up north.

Didn't make a rehearsal tonight either.  Spent ages waiting for a bus only to find the buses were making up their own routes because of closed roads, accidents, etc.  Eventually got one and got as far as St Machar roundabout.  The tailback was then from there all the way into town on black ice.  Got off the bus, crossed the road and waited for another one to go home.  All this while absolutely freezing, violin over one shoulder, bag over the other and carrier bag full of music, stand ...

What a waste of a day. 2 journeys to nowhere and back!!!

Where are you Gillian.  Like Dons says, hope you're pushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally, congratulations to Tootsicle.   Hope everything you're feeling are good signs.  
Susan
x


----------



## gmac2304

sorry folks - still here!!!!    mini Coops not making too much effort to arrive!  had some more of a show this morning, and some painful BH's/contractions last night, but they stopped about 10pm-ish!  nothing so far today...

anyhoo, MIL just appeared at the door, so have to go!  hopefully be back on here later with some more news...

Gillian xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all!

Sorry haven't posted for a long time but I do read regularly - you lot have been doing lots of chatting recently 

C'mon Mrs Coops - get Baby Coops out now!

All going well with us - Rory still truly scrumptious. Can't believe its 12 months since I started posting on this thread - thanks for all being there with me!

Dons - got offered a ticket to the football this afternoon but thought it would be a bit too chilly for me (fair weather supporter!)

Catch you all soon - nice to see some new people joining the chat too!

Congrats to Toosicle - everything crossed for you!

T


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone 

Gillian hope something happens over the wknd!! I keep popping on here to see if there is any news.

Dons i think you would start it on the 1st day of your period and just carry it on without missing the week when af is due. Am not 100% sure but i think thats how i did it when i was on the pill years ago. I think there is something you can get from the docs 2 to stop it aswell.

I hope everyone is ok i cant believe its snowing again!! I hate it xx


----------



## Mummy30

Tissy - i bet you are glad you didnt go to pittodrie today... ive never been so cold and miserable in all my life and i LOVE my football... the result was awful, the players looked uninterested and it was freeeeeezing. My thighs were numb. And ive got to do it all again on tuesday night.... im taking a blanket with me... i used to laugh at auld wifeys with their blanket.... ach weel, guess thats me now, an aul wifey!!

awwww gillian - surely wont be long now....... must be frustrating for you but baby knows best!!


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies, haven't got this all figured out yet! 

I'm just a newbie to all this me and my DH have been trying for 3 years now.  Starting my Buseriline on the 17th Feb, it's all very overwhelming.  I believe it will be ICSI due to DH having male factor problems.  Would be nice to hear if anyone is or has been in the same position?

How do you get the pink writing at the bottom of your posts?? 

Xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Jackabean 

 Welcome!!!  

I too could be starting by buserilin injections this month (still deciding as having a wee bit of a stressful time just now) so if I do then we can be treatment buddies....infact there are a few of us starting treatment this month so you will get great support.  If there is anything you want to ask just post and everyone will help.  This is a great site and the girls on here are so supportive to each other.  

How to get the pink writing down below is by clicking onto the Profile (just below the fertility friends logo) then going into Forum profile information and then clicking onto signature to fill in about your history (if you want to that is).

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Wow just been away a few days and SO many posts to catch up on!!  Wok went okay - early days I guess and bit of a nightmare being the newbie and not knowing anyone or anything and I really did enjoy my previous job so quite hard to take/settle in as miss working there and really hate leaving Lyle missed him SO much - hope things get easier  

Mrs Coops - Hope things start moving for you soon - stubborn wee boy you have there!! Thinking bout you xx

Jackabean - Welcome

Dons - I know what you mean hating this weather   took me over an hour to get into work Fri morning!!

Lyle with his grandma last night for a sleep over as DP and I went out with a few friends for a meal was really nice and had a great night but picking up my boy soon!! lol

BIG hugs to all ive missed xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello

jackabean - we have male factor.. my DP is a carrier of Cystic Fibrosis and has no tubes to carry his swimmers out... plenty of them, just all stuck with no exit!!! hmmm wonder where they go?? or will DP blow up!  

mrs c - i keep thinking of you too..... 

Well Ds1s party was a huge success today down at the foam factory. The children were extremely well behaved and there was no fighting (like there was in other parties there...) and i was very proud.  It was a joint one with his best friend and they were chuffed. He is now settled in bed sleeping soundly. A great day all round, the twins went in to play too!!


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies,

What a day out there!  I hate this snow, it really makes you not want to get up and go to work  

I have a few questions some of them might sounds silly; when your take your injections of Buseriline etc during the course of your IVF/ICSI can you still have sex with your DH?  We are having our treatment NHS funded, If you get a BFP on your 1st attempt then have a mc at over 12 weeks do you get to use your other two chances?  I know I'm worrying about things that might not happen but I've just got so many things going round in my head!  Plus my mum is always asking me loads of questions that I haven't even thought about  

Donsbabe - I think it's totally amazing that you have twins - so very exciting.  They are so cute in their little Aberdeen strips  

Button - You will need to keep me posted as to whether you start your injections at the same time as me.

Is anyone else starting their's in February?

Jackabean xxx


----------



## twinkle123

What a day.  Left some nightmare snow at 7.30am this morning, spent 1 1/2 travelling to work along scary roads just to arrive and be greeted with no snow whatsoever here.  Makes me so mad.  Some teachers looking at you suspiciously because you're late.  40 miles makes a huge amount to the weather!  There's lovely green fields up here!!!

Jackabean - yes you can still have sex while down-regging with buserelin but it's wise to avoid when stimming.  You don't want to conceive naturally and end up with 10 babies!!!

I know you're entitled to 3 NHS funded attempts but don't know how it works with having a BFP.  I assume you would still get another 2 tries.

I'll be starting again pretty soon too. Got our ovarian reserve test in Glasgow on Thursday and then we'll be ready to start once they've worked out my protocol.  Oh happy days!!!

Lunch time now so speak later
x


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Oh no sounds like a complete nightmare Susan!  The joys of work!!! LOL

Yay you already getting your AMH done on Thursday - cant you just get it done here?  I had it done at the Albyn?  Its just a blood test or do they want to do it there?  Good luck sounds like you may be a little behind me.  I am on the Estrofem and started Prednisolne yesterday and last night didnt sleep a wink!!!! now I am thinking ok I have heard that these drugs can cause sleepless night but not on the first day?? but then DP also didnt sleep at all so both of us were up wee hours of the morning drinking hot milk to try get us back to sleep but that didnt work either.  We gathered that maybe it was the huge coffee we had a tiffin box at Union square that it obvioulsy wasnt decaff but normal coffee and we had that about 5pm so am thinking its obviously the caffiene!! So am about to sleep at my desk today    Will be having the Intralipids on Friday nurse coming to my house then am waiting to find out when Donors EC is cos when I find out is when I am booking my flights!

Jackabean - welcome yes you can have sex whilst downregging.

Hi to everyone else let me get back to just staring at my screen *YAWN*

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi everyone

I am smoaring with the cold  

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Get well soon Bloo.  

Sonia - the GCRM clinic in Glasgow prefer to do their own AMH test to have it on record.  DH will have to do his little contribution too!  Can't wait to get started again.  It's been too long!  Hope you sleep better tonight. 
x


----------



## Saffa77

Bloo - hope you get better soon - having to get up early for work must be so hard at the moment bet you just want to sleep in!

Susan - Yes makes sense I bet you cant wait ! Chick this has to be your time!!!!

Yes hope i am going to sleep better today - but the steroids deffn make you feel wide awake and jumpy feeling its weird they say it should calm down.  Tomorrow I start my clexane eeeeek well ouch should I say I heard its sore!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

morning... awww nicky, i crab at my poor DP all the time and he too is great... works hard all day and cooks dinner most nights and does the dishes EVERY night   its part and parcel of being a family i suppose! he knows u still love him!  

Gillian - hmmmmmmmmmmmmm  

susan -         

ALL quiet here... GREAT night.. dont remember either of them waking up!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! I was sound asleep anyway..... i didnt even hear DP go to bed and i usually do.  

My mum is coming up today to help me sort out ryans room as ive had enough... cant do it on my own, its that much of a mess... goodness knows what hes going to be like as a teenager arrrrrrrrrr.

Better dash... tidy up before she comes whilst the twins are napping.....

ill be bak later.. keep popping on for any news of the new arrival...


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all!

Well did my clexane injection (blood thinner) and no pain at all so happy though the Gonal F was way worse when I was doing my last cycle!  Hate taking all these drugs though not been feeling myself and my head is pounding hurry up cycle just want to get to Transfer now.  

Hope you all well.  Nicky understand you dont have as much time to post.  Dons happy cleaning!!

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Me again....

Just got call from IVI doctor and looks like donor is ready for EC on Monday EEEEEK will confirm with me 48 hours before so will need to be there for Thursday next week my head is swimming so nervous this time round!!!! eeeeeeek!

These steroids making me hyper!!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh so exciting Sonia.   Not long to go!!!    I'm getting clexane this time round but I thought it was tablets! Maybe it's an injection? I'll be taking prednisolone too - maybe I'm getting the two confused. Oh I've not idea!   Maybe I should ask my sexy prof when I'm down for my appointment on Thursday.    I remember back in the old days when all I thought it would take is a bottle of wine and off to bed! How wrong could I be?

Dons - glad to hear that things are more settled during the night now.  

Putting off wading my way through the pile of jotters sitting next to me waiting to be marked.  Can't be bothered!
x


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - I am a nervous wreck!! seriously think its all these meds!  Prednisolne is tablets im on 25mg so it 5 tablets in the morning cos they 5mg each so you can ween yourself off them later on.  Then the clexane is the prefilled injection you inject in tummy which I had heard burns like mad but was ok actually!  They do make you bruise tho can see the bruise coming up already.  

You will be next good luck for Thursday how long will it take to get your results?  

I wish I could just take a bottle of wine and sort all the problems out!!!

Enjoy the marking!  PS did you find out which progesterone support you will be on?

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

[fly]*I'M STILL HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]

had a sweep last Thurs followed by irregular contractions Fri/Sat/Sun between 6pm & 10pm - came to nothing tho! last night, they were coming every 5/10 mins from 9pm onwards but managed to fall asleep about midnight - woke up at 4am, with them coming every 5 mins or so. got up & had a shower and DH started timing them - phoned labour ward at 6am, was told it sounded like early labour but if I was coping, to stay at home. had already arranged to call Community MW at 8.30am to arrange another sweep - was told to still do this, as this might be all I needed to start me in 'proper labour'!

phoned her as arranged - she said she would see me tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! WTF - I could have cried! said I would hopefully go myself today....guess what, contractions stopped soon after! managed to sleep until lunchtime, and am now getting one every 20/30 mins or so...totally fed up now! was so convinced last night was the start of it all, and I would be in the hospital by now...

and can I just ask - are they actually contractions they're lasting about 45secs-1min long - start off with a bit of pressure, heading to an extremely painful period type cramp across the bottom of my bump/back, but when they pain subsides, it's total relief - disappears straight away!  am managing so far without paracetamol, but by god, when the pain is bad, its BAD!!! does this sound correct

G xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Gillian. I can imagine how fed up you must be getting.   Obviously I can't answer any of your questions! Know nothing about contractions, sweeps etc... Hopefully you won't have much longer to wait.

Sonia - no, haven't found out about progresterone support.  Will have to remember to ask on Thursday.  Should really make a list of things to ask.  Must also remember to take our passports to prove who we are!
x


----------



## Mummy30

gillian - they definately sound like contractions to me... they are like a AF pain right across the bump and back and its like a wave...... mine came quite quick... the pain was mild.. then got stronger and stronger... lasted a min or seconds.... then gradually faded away.  You should ask if its ok to pop into the matty and get hooked up onto the fetal heart monitor which also monitors contractions and womb tightenings.  

but it certainly sounds like contractions to me..... have you tried sitting on the edge of you bed (or big ball if you have one) and bouncing?? and pelvis turns?


----------



## Saffa77

Oh no gillian - yeah they do sound like they would be contractions not like I have been through it but I would also maybe go to hospital and get it checked out?

Let us know as soon as Mr pops out!!!

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Ooooooh Gillian hope things are starting to move for you now - best to go get checked I lasted with contractions for 3 days!!! and was so so glad when they kept me in - will be keeping everything crossed xxx

Sonia - HOW exciting not long to go for you    

Not getting any peace what with Lyle helping me type chat later x


----------



## Tootsicle

HI All,

Gillian- good luck, I hope everything goes well, sounds like it's all happening. Hi everyone else, hope all are well.

Just posting to say my   did not last, and has now turned into a  . I knew it wasn't right. I had four days of being technically pregnant this time, which is better than 2 last time, and at least I know I can conceive, so trying to look on the bright side. Still writing this in tears though, it all feels quite cruel. I've spent the best part of the last 2 years battling with a serious disease, dealing with nightmare doctors and having to be my own expert on my condition. I just want something to go right for once. Now they're threatening to demote me at work, budget cuts. It's all a bit much to be honest.

Back to my bottle of Shiraz, apologies to those who are off the booze. I was, but no need now.

Things are always better in the morning I guess. 

Take care all and fingers crossed for Gillian,

tootsicle.
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Tootsicle sorry to hear about your BFN - hopefully it will stick  next time    - it is all so unfair isnt it!!  

I had to go for a scan this morning (hate going to that clinic)  Just dont like walking up the stairs and the dreaded scanner!! - Anyways my lining was 8.9mm which is brilliant and have only been on estrofem for 7 days!!  So still have a week to go for ET so should well be over 12mm then.  YAY!  Lets hope the donor responds and gives me a huge crop of eggs....  

Gillian - you still around? did you go to the maternity unit or you still waiting for mw this morning.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

Good Morning Everyone

Awww toots... not much i can say except life can be cruel sometimes.... sending you lots of hugs.  Shiraz sounds nice!!  

I need to drink lots to drown my sorrows after yet again, last nigh sitting in blizzard conditions totally freezing watching my beloved dons get humped by the team that was bottom of the league.  So depressing. Why oh why. 20 years ive had a season ticket... and ive no idea why    

anyway... gillian... any news??

Elaine - hows bomber??  keane.... lol, great for scottish football, i actually cant wait to see him, we have celtic coming up.. i feel a 10-0 defeat is coming up!   

sonia - everything going well....  womb lining sounds good....   

susan - you ok?

carol - is Eva behaving for you??  my two are sleeping sooooo much better still.... caitlyn was up but she is getting 2 teethies... at long last! she is nearly crawling!!

bloo - hows your little monkey... enjoying nursery??

nicky -s coming on well? i keep up to date with you on **!!!

jack/button/starry - hello 

fionamc - hows things with you? and you peglet??

sorry, not great personals... im trying to remember everyone.....


----------



## Lainsy

Evening everyone

Toots sorry to hear your news, we are all here for you.  Sending you lots of  

Nicky, great to hear S is enjoying nursery.  I bet you miss her like crazy when she is there!

Dons, like Nicky says I too love your comments on the footie (well except when you are nasty against us  ).  Total shock last night - can't say I wasn't pleased though - especially the septic score  .  Just got to hope we have a decent game tonight - you'll be cheering us on ?     It will be interesting to see how Keane plays, great for scottish football as you say.  How are the twins getting on?  Good to hear Caitlyn is getting 2 teeth through now and starting to crawl - good girl!

Sonia good to hear it's all happening for you.  And of course you too Susan.  Lots and lots of luck for you both     

Looking forward to catching up on Sunday with everyone and meeting SNS & vincent and also Carol & Eva for the first time.  And of course getting smiles from the ladies man Lyle  

Hope everyone else is good, Gemz, Button, Starry, Peglet, Jackabean, Fiona.

I see Mrs Coops hasn't been on ******** today - must be a good sign  .  Keep looking at my mobile for the news and will post as soon as I can once I get her text.

Managed to slip in the car park at work yesterday just as I was about to get into the car, luckily I didn’t hurt myself and just landed on my backside  !  Bomber and I are doing fine, getting bigger and bigger everyday – it is such a struggle to put my boots on in the morning !!  Finish work 2 weeks Friday and it can’t come quick enough for me now!  So looking forward to having time off –3 weeks before Bomber arrives (well I certainly hope I get at least 1 week off work before Bomber arrives!!)

Anyway must go, teas ready and DH getting annoyed at me for still being on here


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy - glad to hear bomber is fine after the wee fall.... this weather is a nightmare though... what i do find amusing though is watching all the eedjits getting stuck in my residents car park... its down a steep hill and today ive seen 5 cars get stuck!! its great     My two are coming on fine thanks.... gradually my routine is falling into place  its only taken me 8 1/2 months      

Oh one more thing before i go...... COME ON YOU SAINTS.....


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all a real quicky from me, Vincent a bit poorly tonight, has a bit of a fever and been grumpy all day, his daddy has also had man flu last few days so I have been playing nurse maid all week.

Lainsy glad you are ok after fall.

Mrs Coops hope that bump is on its way.

Dons glad you are getting into a routine now!!!

Toots I am so sorry sending you big hugs!

Nicky , glad to hear your wee girl getting on fine at Nursery.

Susan and Sonia sending heaps of positive thoughts you way.

Carol hope you and Eva are well

Bloo and Lyle hope you 2 are doing fine also.

My boys are calling so had best get off, sorry for those I have missed but as you will all know I am the worlds worst at personals xx


----------



## jackabean72

Good Evening Ladies  

Sorry to hear about your BFN toots I can't imagine how you feel but my thoughts are with you.

Donsbabe - I went to the Aberdeen game last night my toes are still frozen!  It was like watching a replay of Saturdays game.  I told my DH that unless they improve I ain't going back this season lol.

Nicky - Hello, that's so good that S has settled in the Nursery. 

Hello to shortnsweet, Lainsy, Saffa, Bloofuss and Susan.  Sorry I know i've missed people just haven't spoke to everyone yet. 

I'm beginning to really panic about the whole ICSI now, so much worry that it's not going to work for us.  It's hard to keep hope sometimes, then if I do think to myself "yes this is going to happen" I think maybe I shouldn't get my hopes up too much because it will be harder to recover from!!!! arghhhh   Got three close friends that are pregnant just now, I'm finding it hard not to be totally and utterly jealous! Why is life never simple.....like when your a little girl and you dream of growing up getting married and having babies.....you just don't think that it's gonna be this difficult. Anyway that's enough of my moaning now.

OH I have a question I saw the abbreviation earlier that said ** what does that mean?? 

Chow for now xxx


----------



## Mummy30

jack - ** is ********.... a few of us are on each others friends list... PM me if you are on.  ill add you.    Are you a big dons fan then? where do you sit? im RDS towards the back of the lower stand. 

Dont worry about ICSI, what you are experiencing is all normal emotions concerned with infertility.... try and keep positive but realistic.. thats what got me through it.... i never thought "this hasnt worked.. " i just kept positive as much as i could but knew there was a strong posibiity it wouldnt work.  However, in my heart i just kinda had this feeling it had worked...


----------



## jackabean72

Donsbabe - just sent you a private message as I do have ********.  My DH and I try to get to as many games as we can don't have a season ticket coz I'm originally from Kilmarnock so we go down alot of weekend to visit my mum and other family.  Try to get to alot of away games, I think my DH would love to get a season ticket but just don't think it would be practical.

Def trying to keep the positive mental attitude just wavers now and then lol.

Off for a bath catch up with you all 2moro xx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Tootsicle.   It's probably no consolation just now but at least you know you can conceive. Thinking of you x

Jackabean - will send you a PM.

I'm off to Glasgow tomorrow for my AMH and ovarian assessment. My sister came round tonight with a lucky 'wish' charm from Next for me tonight for us starting our next chapter.  Will try anything!

Hi to everyone.  Got lots to get organised tonight so better go.  We're back quite late tomorrow but will come on and report back to you all if I've got time.  
x


----------



## Saffa77

Good luck Susan!!! No doubt we will be awaiting your report back LOL!!

chat tomorrow all feeling knackered tonight!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

awww nicky - dont get me started in MILs...... mine really is great and i think of her as a second mum but its the small things that rile me...


----------



## Mummy30

hmmm jack - think ive added the wrong person!!!  the person ive added said they left school in 1989 but going by your age on here im not sure its you!!  the person ive added is a librarian!


----------



## Mummy30

nicky LOL - you beat me to it... i was going to write that!! i had a dream that gillians baby came....  

Awful night here... ended up with A in our bed....  just a coincidence i hope but funny how it was after the night we left the INlaws to bed them and they kept getting A up everytime he cried...    hoping for a better night tonight... might try for a snooze today...


----------



## Lainsy

[fly]MINI COOPS HAS ARRIVED[/fly]

  - there's a surprise 

Kyle George Cooper was born on Thursday 4th February at 12.34am weighing 7lbs 15 and 3/4 ozs!

Mummy and baby both doing fantastic - daddy over the moon!

Congratulations and lots of love to Gillian and DH - can't wait to see the photos and meet Kyle!

And girls - sorry it took me so long to get up and post this, I am not a morning person


----------



## mommyof2

Congrats Mrs Coops!!! 

-May-


----------



## Saffa77

Yay CONGRATS Mrs Coops - Cant wait to see pics of Kyle!!!! YAY     

Hi to everyone else.

Trying4no2 your baba in your profile pic is soooooo cute!

Sx


----------



## mommyof2

thanks saffa! 

Still am trying to get my ticker to work though! i know i read somewhere back that we had to do something different

-May-


----------



## Saffa77

There you go just blew you some bubbles!  HOpe you feel better soon!!!!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon

I added you ladies that PM me to **  .  Your right Donsbabe I'm not a librarian and didn't leave school in 1989 lol.

Nicky - I won't be able to make it on Sunday going to see my friend in Kilmarnock who's just had a baby girl.  I'll keep my eye out for the next one.   Hope your more relaxed now you in-laws are away.

Congrads to Mrs Coops 

Better go quickly my boss in on the prowl.

Jxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone, just a quickie as been ill all day, poor Mike had to take the day off work to take care of Eva as I had such a bad tummy and sickness.  Think it's connected to my periods as they've always been a nightmare, certainly didn't miss them when I was pregnant.  So looking forward to Sunday but don't think I'm going to bring Eva, she is going through a phase of screaming whenever I take her anywhere different and it's a nightmare so thought daddy could have a day with her and I'd meet you all for the first time by myself, hopefully by next month she will have grown out of it and by then might be okay to sit in ahigh chair cause think she'd like that.
So chuffed for Gillian, Lainsy your turn next, so exciting.
Big big hugs to all.  Need to get a shower as not had one all day so I'm a smelly nelly.
Carol
xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls

Firstly Congrats on having baby Kyle!!!!  

Just nipping on to say hello.  Have spoken to the girls at the Fertility Clinic and told them I will start treatment after my next period so treatment will start hopefully middle of next month.  Was speaking to my sister in law last night and said she read somewhere about Maca root which is supposed to be good for fertility in both men and women.  So I went into Holland and Barrett and asked for it (before reading into it) and they said they didnt have it in the shop but could order it for me.  I declined and then came home and surfed the net on it....    Holland and Barrett does have Maca its called Horny Maca     and good for the old      .  So I have ordered some - has anyone heard of it or had it?  Oh and it is supposed to be good for irreggular periods etc.

Button


----------



## shortnsweet3781

[fly]Congrats to Mrs Coops, delighted baby Kyle finally arrived!!![/fly]


----------



## Mummy30

good evening

MrsCoops - already congratulated you on **... but CONGRATULATIONS on the safe birth of baby Kyle... i love that name... it was in my boys names list top 5!!  

button - horny maca lol funnily enough i have never heard of it!! 

carol - hope you feel better soon......  

nicky - little S being a madam...  i dont seem to have any words of wisdom for you regarding getting her ready. did u get to your friends? was she tired? i dunno lol

jack - ive no idea who i added on **, someone with the same name as you ooooopsss!! 

not long back from the pool/gym and im so hacked off as it was freezing and the jacuzzi wasnt working yet again, its been broken for 3 weeks. they have a temperature problem and dont seem to care.  im not paying them for another yearly membership as its awful service

talking of awful service.... i have to pay my sparkies bill within 30 days of the invoice date... it was dated 11/1/10 but i only got it through the post yesterday... so its basically took them 23 days to get it to me so im refusing to pay it by their 30 days. So ive been calling and calling them... theres never any answer. today i got through to the young lad, told me he would get his boss to call me but he never did.  Im so MAD.  It makes me so angry. arrrgggghhhhh


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Can't stop.  Just back from my appointment in Glasgow and lots to do before I go to bed.  Will be on tomorrow to tell you how I got on.

Just wanted to say congratultions on the safe arrival of baby Kyle.      Enjoy your time as a new mummy x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi All

Susan hope it went well!  As for me I am one walking nervous wreck!! Not enjoying these drugs at all just feel like I am on too much and doctor in Portugal dosent really knkow anything about these drugs and feeling like I am on my own with them and that it just feels all so unatural!!  The steroids make me hyperactive and the clexane injections have now started giving me bruises and also started bleeding at the injection site 8 hours after I had the injection so started freaking out as they done on the tummy (they make sure your blood dosent clot too quickly) and looked down last night and there was blood spots on my top so I FREAKED out who knows why then read the pamphlet and it says can be normal and to expect nose bleeds etc too - oh my gosh so last night I was having nightmares that I was bleeding everywhere HORRIFIC!!  Suzanne hope you dont feel any on this!  LOL  - I know that it is now common protocol to be on these drugs but they not for me!  anyways hope I get something out of this.  I also had my intralipids drip yesterday and I think that is what made me freak out was because it took 2.5 hours to have the drip in me and I was sitting there thinking oh my the extremes I put myself too to get a baby - and what if it dosent work etc will I have to go through all this again.  Anyways I am going on now sorry ladies but had to get it off my chest, feeling better today!

Hi to all else.  Am expecting a call either today or tomorrow giving me 48 hours warning as to when EC will be!!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - keep your head up, you are doing great and are nearly there......  try not to worry and relax.....all these emotions you are going through sound normal to me... you body is being pumped with these drugs. you are bound to be up and down emotionally... but keep the faith      and tell yourself you are doing great


----------



## tissyblue

Just a quickie from me to say well done to Mrs Coops on Mini Cooper arriving - love the name too! Hope you are recovering ok and will be back on here soon.

Susan - cant wait to hear how you got on. Hope it was all good news.

Saffa - hang in there chum. It will all be worth it in the end.

Hi to everyone else - looking forward to the meet up on Sunday. Sorry I have been so useless at posting but I do read what you are all up to (and its quite a lot lately!)

Rory sleeping at the mo so I can type with both hands for a change!

See ya


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies so sorry haven't been on in a while but just so pooped when I get home from work but its FRIDAY!!!

Dont get much peace on here when Lyle around so just wanted to say HUGE congrats to Mrs Coops well done girl and BIG welcome to Kyle oh me Kyle and Lyle what will we be like lol lol    

Sorry no personal off to peel Lyle away from something he shouldnt be in but thinking of you all and hopefully see you Sunday (if its not snowing!!!)

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - that all sounds a nightmare.  I haven't thought that far ahead yet but will definitely be on clexane and steroids.  Starting to panic about it now.  I'm so confused about it all because I thought clexane was tablets.  Don't know how I'm going to cope with it all and work full-time.  

Well, had my appointment in Glasgow yesterday but don't have much to report.  All I got was an internal scan of my ovaries (exactly the same as I've had hundreds of times) to check everything looks okay and to have a look at the huge amount of follicles I have there every month.  As normal, I had about 12 on each side and that's without taking any stimming drugs!  I also got a blood test for my AMH which should predict how I will respond to drugs.  DH also did a sample but other than the AMH test, it's all things that have been done before.  It was only really so they have their own tests on their records.  Paid £220 for the priviledge!!! We should get our results through in the post by the end of next week and then we've to back for a consent signing appointment on the 8th April.  Seems so long away but it was the first appointment they could give us.  Inbetween now and then, the consultant will look at our results and come up with a protocol.  So yet more waiting.  

Bit of a let-down really but if it means things are going to be done differently, I shouldn't really complain.  Now have ages to worry about the clexane and all the side-effects!!!  

Off for a cup of tea
Hope everyone's well  
x


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Susan - great news that you are moving along I know April sounds like ages away but its not really and that means they can work out the best protocol for you.  I really didnt mean to scare you think It just all really got to my yesterday.  I felt better today but definately feel the steroids in the afternoon.  They say it takes a while for your body to get used to it and then off course one has to wean ourselves off it etc (but you did know that)  Clexane is definately injections and my bruises are looking nasty but hey ho the bleeding has stopped.  Just dont feel right doing all these drugs!! Just cant seem to relax whilst I am on all this!  But this is just me you may feel totally different and not have any problems on them - dont worry about it think its because all this waiting around etc has got to me 

Phoned the portugal doctor and he still says most probably monday and he will confirm with me tomorrow so that means ET Thursday.  DP is off tomorrow flights already booked so will just chill out on Sunday then hopefully do his bit on Monday.

Anyways off to go CHILL I need it!!! hopefully  no more bad dreams tonight  

See you on Sunday!!!! 

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

PS sorry head all over the place! That is such cute news about S and her little pal!!! awesome bet you were well chuffed.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I know everyone's different with all these side-effects Sonia.  Knowing my luck though, I'll have them all!  I've always been like that, if there's any side-effect going, I'll get it!  Oh the things we have to do! Things are moving quickly for you though!  Fingers crossed! 
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls sorry i haven't been on i haven't read back yet i haven't been well since last week felt really awful being sick lots and severe sore heads and haven't been able to keep things down!! Am not moaning about it just thought i would let use know incase you wonderd where i had been lol  .

Congrats gillian   kyle is sooooo cute xx

Saffa good luck for next week this will be ur turn.

Nicky how u getting on with little s? how cute meeting a new friend. You have any up to date pics?

Susan glad things are moving for you hopefully the wks till april fly past.

Dons hows the twinnies? Glad ryan had a good birthday and the snow didn't spoil the day.

Button how u doing? Thats good ur getting started on you tx.

Bloo hope little lyle is better soon.

Lainsy hows bomber oh your next not long to go now.

Hi jackabean good luck for you tx 2 bet you cant wait.

Right i cant see back any further lol but hi to gems.trying,carol,sns,fiona,peg,tissy sorry to anyone i have missed.

Well am away to have a fab ice lolly yum yum. Does any1 know how i put a pic on my profile i tried bit it just comes up with a cross.

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as altho Lyle not 100% he is still his usual (touch everything) self!!!  Just to say thinking of you Sonia good luck xx  Susan this will be your year here hoping Glasgow does it for you     Carol sorry not to see you again yday xx  Nicky you are doing a fab job - its tiring but verry rewarding   SNS hope you feel better soon   Starry you too hope you feel better   Tissy so sorry not to have cuddles from Rory hope to see him again soon xx - Elaine hope you are keeping well and Bump getting big??  HUGS to all ive m issed sorry about the typos but Lyle helping out on the keyboard    

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Ladies really enjoyed the lunch yesterday fab to meet up again and meet Carol and gorgeous Eva!  Rory too cute for words too and S hilarious with the raisins and icecream bless her!  Feeling a bit better today as had a good rest this weekend and think body is getting used to all these drugs now.  Byron is off to do his bit as we speak!  LOL now the next dreaded call will be the one to hopefully tell us that we will at least have 2 good quality embies for ET     Please hold thumbs for me ladies.  

Bloo- glad Lyle is feeling a bit better hope his nose clears up.

SNS - hope you feeling better too

Gems - hope you bum is not too sore - when you due for your ET?

Nicky - hope you feel better soon - have another wine LOL

Starry - hope you starting to relax a bit more now

Ladies thank you for all your good lucks etc it really means a lot.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm sure I'll be on here again before you go Sonia but just incase I'm not - lots and lots of luck to you x


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Girls

Just popping on to say the next time you have a meet up I will try and come as it would be good to see the people who have offerred me support!!  Just a wee bit shy that is why I havent come before but definately will try.  

Was soooooo p*ssed off!!  Bumped into someone I worked with at the weekend (a man!!!!) who asked me why I wasnt pregnant yet and then proceeded to inform me that I wasnt getting any younger and that I would soon be too old to run after any child!!  Told him to get stuffed in a polite (but meaning way).  This man was the pillock who informed me (when I was working with him) that if I didnt hurray up and have children they would probably be born with cerebal palsy and/or any other disorders.....this to him was a joke and I then told him he had gone way too far and told him to stay clear from me for the day!!  Insensative Sh*t!!!! Even my husband couldnt believe that a man would say such a thing!  Arrrrgggghhhh!!!    

Anyway......

Sonia - wishing you all the luck        

Starry - hope you are feeling better soon even tho it is a good sign 

Susan - Not long now     

Nicky - just want to give you a   as have read so many of your posts and YOU ARE doing well  keep up the hard but good work!  

hiya to everyone else!!!!!!!!

Button


----------



## Mummy30

button - FFS some people really are first class idiots arent they... and a lot of people really just do not think...  hope everything is going ok with you xx

NickyB - thanks.... it can be tough but there are good days aswell as the bad days. What i find the most difficult is getting out... i want to go visit my best friend who had her baby in december. But, heres the tricky bit.  She lives in a 2nd floor flat with no lift so cant get buggy up stairs... cant expect her to leave her baby to come get one of mine and i wont leave one of mine in the car while i take the other one upstairs... there is no pysical way of me taking my babies to see her at home, i cant lift them both together, not even in their car seats.  Its a nightmare. I could meet her in town somewhere but then its parking problems... i never get a baby space and i need to open both my doors either side WIDE to get their seats out to go onto the buggy. So thats out of the question.  It really is impossible for me to go anywhere on my own and thats the part i hate the most. 

I dont even go to asda on my own as once again it would mean leaving one of both babies in the car whilst i struggle to find a trolley that has a double seat and is also dry. Then, cant even think about juggling both of them and shopping... they still cant sit up properly so need held whilst in the seats as they are too big for the baby seats.  

Everything else with what comes with being a twin mummy i can do.. feeding, sleeping (just...), playing, changing etc etc i can cope with.... leaving the house is a big no no for me.


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - really don't know how you do it.  I can't even imagine how I would cope.  Must be so frustrating for you though not being able to go everywhere you want.  I suppose the only consolation is that things should get easier as they get older and are able to sit up or even walk.  You're doing a great job.  

Button - can't believe what he said to you.  What a cheek!  What right has he got to say anything like that to anyone!!!  

DH's result from Glasgow came through today and all is good again.  Just waiting for mine next week.

Hi to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Ok so just got the 'call' from the Portugal clinic and donor had 10 eggs and only 5 fertilised dont get me wrong I am happy about the 5 but the doctor said to me one should expect a better fertilisation rate with 10 eggs??  Now being the FF IVI thread too on here most the ladies get between 10-12 eggs with like 8-9 embies so now I am fretting.  Hopefully they all make it to day 3 and I get at least 2 good ones to transfer that is all I am asking Oh ladies the worrying is now killing me.  He shouldnt of said anything.  Should I worry?  all you ladies how many eggs and then embies did you have?

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I've already said Sonia, but I'm sure you'll be fine with 5.  As long as you get 2 good ones, that's all you need.

I got 3 eggs last time and 2 of them fertilised.  As you know on my other cycles, I used to have hundreds (well, not quite but close to it!!!) of follicles.  From the eggs I get, between 1/2 and 3/4 fertilise but only 1 or 2 are ever any good.

I'm sure you'll absolutely fine.  
x


----------



## peglet

Hi everyone

just back from hols, no news.  Had FET 27th Jan and I've to test 13th Feb - like 4 days short of 3 week wait!  Abz clinic say I can test on Thursday if I wish but hubbie is away and I need him by my side.  So at the mo I'm trying to avoid sympton watching, knicker checking and all the other stuff that drives you barmy.

Sonia - 5 embyros is a good number.  On both my IVF's we fertilised on 1/2 the eggs, so I think that's good.  Good luck!

Sorry for lack of personals, heaps been going on since I last checked in.....

Take care everyone.

Pegs


----------



## starrynight

Sonia am sure everything will be fine. On my last tx i had 10 mature eggs but only 4 fertilized!! Honestly if you read back my posts i was really gutted i cried every day till et on day 3 i had 3embies left and the clinic took them to blast but by day 5 i only had 2 left and one is in side me just now and has turned in to a baby i dunno wot happend to the other 1 tho it maby didnt make it they never said. So i really dont think the amount means that much even tho i know it helps alot coz i was gutted. Also a couple of my eggs fertilized abnormally not sure why tho i only know that case i asked on tranfer day. 

Peg good luck for otd   .

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Thank you ladies for all your advice etc.  I emailed the doctor as because they have high success rates and amount of eggs etc it got me worried. I asked him if I should worry and he said 'right now lets see how the embryos are tomorrow if they display a good development he will be optimistic!  But you ladies are right it does only take one.  I am not going to blastocyst though as they need 6 embies to go to blastocyst and dont want to risk losing them all.  

I am feeling stressed all over again.

Starry I will go read your old posts LOL

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia keep your chin up honey, I had a look at my old posts and I had 7 eggs, 4 fertilised, I had 2 put back in and my other 2 weren't of a good enough quality to freeze.  I honestly forgot reading my posts what an emotional rollercoaster ride it is but 5 is a good number and we will all be   that you get the 2 that you want.  Keep your chin up and I honestly hope you get great news tomorrow about their development.  Your chances are better than mine were I fell pregnant so try to stay positive.  Big   
Carol
xx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia u will see a post on my posts that i started in the peer support bit coz i was so gutted and you will notice it will say 11eggs but 1 was immature. I know what ever we say it wont help you coz i was the same i thought well the eggs ain't good enough why would they implant but the 1 i got put back did. I agree with you with the chancing it going to blast i really didn't want to chance it as i only had 3eggs on day 3 but the clinic wanted me to wait and as it was a nhs cycle i thought i just had to do it but to be honest it made me worry even more!! But are situation is similar regarding the fertilization plus you have 1embie extra so it can be a success and it will be   .

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Evening ladies, thanks to those of you who added me to **.

Sonia - I hope that everything goes well for you, I know it a cliche but stay positive .

Hi Pegs I don't think I've said hello b4 I'm new  

Button - that's totally shocking!!  I can't imagine someone who would have the brass neck to say stuff like that! 

Donsbabe - I never thought about how tough it would be getting out and about with twins. Fingers crossed your bf could come visit you  , I know it still doesn't get you out the house but at least you will get to see her and her little one.

Elaine - I took a look at you and your bump on **, you look fab, how long do you have left b4 bubba arrives??

Hi to Starrynight, Nicky and Bloofuss and anyone else I've missed.  Still getting to grips with the whole message board.

Went down to visit my mum and a few friends at the weekend.  One of my BF had a baby girl on Friday night, so went to see her in the hospital.....she's so gorgeous but I couldn't help feel this overwhelming jealousy as I held her.  Then I met two of my other friends who are both pg, both with there third and I thought "when is it going to be me!!!!"  Don't get me wrong I'm totally happy for all of them it's just that it's such an emotional rollercoaster  .  One minute I'm like "yeah this is going to work it's all going to be fine" then I'm "ohh my god this is never gonna happen"  DH is getting very stressed now, he came home from work today in such a mood.  Says it's work but I think it's also to do with the fact that we start the injections next week.  I know that he's feeling alot of pressure but it's so difficult coz ever time I try to talk to him we have an argument  .  I just hope that our dreams come true.

Sorry rant over thanks for letting me get that off my chest!!! 

Speak soon xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Jackabean - everything you're feeling is completely normal! The jealousy, the emotions, the arguments with DH.  We've been TTC for 7 years this summer and I can't actually remember the last time a day went by without thinking about something to do with babies, injections etc... It seems to just become part of life.  Wish it wasn't though. We're all here when you want a rant!  
x


----------



## Red6

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me crashing - just been lurking for months but wanted to wish Sonia the best of luck for her embies. I got some great advice from Sonia a few months ago regarding my endo and have been on the NHS waiting list forever just waiting to see if I can have it removed. I have given up on the immune route for now. I am too much of a wimp  

Also Susan just wanted to say I went to GCRM last summer for my FET and if you have any questions just give me a shout. 

Hello to everyone and best of luck for all of you ladies trying this year.  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Red

thank you so much for your good luck - it does mean a lot!! Hope you get your endo sorted out quickly!! I do remember talking to you about the endo!  any other questions you needing just ask.

Am going to try get some shut eye mind all over the place.  

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Morning Nicky!

Just on and reading all the posts.  Just thought I would say hello and hope you are feeling better soon.  Have blown you bubbles to 677 and will put you up to 777 before I go ok?  
Will be back on later as I have a date with the duster and dyson  

Button


----------



## button butterfly

Its no probs Nicky just thought I would make you feel a wee bit better xx

Button


----------



## Mummy30

nicky -   how far is it to drive from incsh to peterhead?? too far??  ive always got a cuppa waiting if you ever need company....   ill be back on later... away to get sorted to go for a walk.. was gonna tidy first but its too nice to tidy. that can be done later..

maybe a walk will cure my AF pains... first time ive had them in years.....  

still, today WILL be a good day... 

hope you feeling better soon honey...  give S a big hug from me


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Red6 - thanks for the offer of help about GCRM.  Might just send you a PM later on.  
As usual, don't have time to talk.  So much to do tonight it's almost impossible. Can't wait for mid-term.  Was told today that I've reached a trigger point with my absences this year so will have to have an informal discussion with my boss.  He knows why I'm off all the time so it won't be a problem, it's just the fact that it's yet another hassle when all I want is a baby!!!
Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Mummy30

nicky - morning, how did your night go? nope, not met the cutie S yet... i will though.. maybe ill get to the next meet...

A was up a couple of times last night... so the sleeping through was short lived!!  When i headed back to bed around 3am i heard a noise from my loft... think we have a wee mouse. Im not scared of mice (at least i dont think i am!!) but i hate noises at night.... then went on and had a dream that it was a racoon who became my friend!! Switched on babytv this morning and bloomin racoons were on it!!  

Im not doing much today... did plan on another walk... i walked 2.7 miles yesterday, so my phone says anyway... 

keep thinking its friday as its last day of school for a week today. R has a friend coming for lunch then again after school and ive got a big ball pit that needs blowing up for the twins to play in... thats my job today!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Sorry no personals but had transfer today PHEW out of the 5 that we had fertilised 2 good 8 cell day 3 transferred and one left for blasto as was a 6 cell and will be observed until day 6 if still developing then will freeze a blasto.  Happy with teh two.  Transfer took 5 mins and lay there for the other 15 mins and now at the hotel!  Fertilisation rate was below normal but its all statistics and I have 2 on board. 

Hi to all else will be back once I get back - Ladies I need all the PMA you can give me.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - what a journey for you and now you have these 2 beautiful embies on board        you deserve to have your bfp after it all.  really really hope its your time.  relax, you are PUPO now, imagine your embies embedding into you and getting all snug with their mummy...... got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## angelina1976

Helloooooo there everyone,

Sorry I have been missing in action for a long long time... Always lurking though and keeping up with your news from time to time I read a few pages at a time and there is always Face Book..

Susan - Hope you are fine - not so good about your work situ and time off but at least your boss knows and hopefully is supportive.

Sonia - Sending you PMA PMA PMA. Sent you an email today. Hope you are doing okay.  It only takes one.    

Carol - Lovin all the pics on face book, what a cutie pie Eva is.

Jack - Thanks for adding me on **.

Button - Hi ya - not sure if we have ever chatted -  People are so insensitive.  I have got very good at putting on a face.  Been told myself by a male work colleague you are not getting any younger shouldn't you be having kids by now.... People think I live for my holidays.....  But really I feel like screaming at them!   Tempted to tell people well actually I cant have kids and watch their faces drop!   Shut them up good and proper and watch them squirm.. But would never say that because that is a cruel and a lie.  We are all going to be mums and the best things comes to those who wait.... (I know a long bloomin wait for some of us)....

Dons - Did you have a night where the twins slept right through?  Been following on **.

Lainsey - four weeks to go - must be an amazing feeling!!!   Wooo hooo!!

Red6 - I don't think we've chatted yet - but Hi - I am really not on here often.

MrsCoops - Congrats again - I think I said that on **.   Your wee boy looks perfect. You must be so proud.  I think I would just stare at him all day if he were mine.

Hi to Tissy, Bloo, SNS, Lainsy, Gemma, Starry and anyone else - SORRY if I have missed anyone

Well nothing new my end.  Same old, same old and hoping for a miracle...  Have been reading really good positive books.  How to heal your life by Louise L. Hay and  The power of the subconscious mind by Dr Murphy.  All about thinking positive and positive things will happen.  You should read the ratings on Amazon for the Dr Murphy book.....

Other than that have booked our flights for our Summer holiday.

Can you blow me some bubbles - I would like my bubbles to reach 777.

Angela xx


----------



## angelina1976

Oh Nicky - sorry never gave you a personal. Sent you an email today.  Keeping up with your news too on **. xx


----------



## angelina1976

Nicky thanks for blowing my bubbles - oh no they are at 778 ahhhhh

We seem to be posting in between each other - look forward to your email when you get a chance - no stress.

Anyone fancy getting them up to 7777 hahaha..... busy busy...blow blow blow..  Any number of complete 7's please.

Angela xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah well done Sonia. Wow, 2 8 cells. That's pretty good!     Make sure you take it easy.  Really really hope this is your turn. x

Welcome back Angela.  Had been wondering how you're doing.  I've got the Louise Hay book in my huge obsessive collection of IVF, fertility etc books.  Haven't read the Dr Murphy one though - might just have to add that one to the collection!  

Nothing happening here.  Was hoping my blood results from GCRM would be through today but they must be arriving tomorrow.  That's me off work tomorrow and Monday.  Tuesday and Wednesday are then in-service days so don't have to face any of those psycho teenagers until Thursday.  Great stuff!

Just been watching the programme about sending 8 year olds away to boarding school.  Anyone else watch it?
Susan
x


----------



## mommyof2

Great news Sonia!!!         Praying for you that this is your miracle happening!!! Take care and take it easy!

Mrs Coops - How are you keeping? Bet you are enjoying baby! Hope that he is being great for you!

Dons - Did your ball pit get blown up?

Susan - Hope your bloods results come in tomorrow!

A quick   hello to everyone else!!! Am rubbish at posting but am reading..... alsways keeping up with news as much as i can retain information!!!  Mama brain + Lack of sleep is not a agood combination......

Right that's me off to bed now! read again tomorrow!

-May-


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as Eva needing attention but want to wish Sonia so much                      .    
Angela lovely to hear from you again, I haven't read those books but did read The Secret and made up a vision board last year for the year and really helped me focus on my dreams, mainly to have a healthy baby.  I've made up on for this year too.  I don't have it up in the study but it's beside the filing cabinet so that I can look at it now and again to remind me.  
Carol xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Ah what a lovely feeling.  Sitting here in my dressing gown drinking a cup of tea and not having to go to school today or Monday. 

Nicky - sorry to hear about your friends BFN.  We can all sympathise as we've all been there many times!

Nothing planned for valentines day.  We don't want to spend any money seeing as we're paying out money all the time for Glasgow and we've just taken out another loan! Might manage a free walk along the beach or something!

Waiting for the postie to arrive hopefully with results from my blood test and then am going to catch up with going to post office, bank etc.  Not a particularly exciting day but it's not school so I'm happy!  

Susan
x


----------



## twinkle123

Grrr!!! Postie arrived with an envelope from Glasgow.  Got all exciting thinking it was my blood test results but it was only an updated price list!  
x


----------



## Mummy30

hello everyone

susan - what a let down.. hope the postie brings you the news tomorrow....

nicky - sounds like a great idea going out for a family meal....  i got flowers and a nice candle set for my new bathroom from DP last night.... 

on sunday we are taking R into town to spend his birthday and xmas money at toysrus.. im hoping to accidently fall through the door of next!! and get to mothercare too... very romantic!!  We dont do valentines day really...... Tomorrow will be spent at pittodrie....

Just had a nice lady round from the family centre here and R will be getting picked up once a week to spend a couple of hours down there so give me a wee bit of a break... so that will be good. First time he has done any kind of after school stuff.... i have signed him up also to do multi activitys at school on a friday afternoon so that will be good for him too.

just a quicky from me today... away to go get the twins lunch ready... lentil soup today then maybe persuade DP to get me a macdonalds....


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - That's good news about R and the family centre.  Will do both you and him the world of good. 

Off to the bank
x


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so stressed and harassed!!!!! Just been on the phone to the loan people for 1/2 hour trying to get money together for our next IVF.  Going to put some of the money towards paying off the car and trying to get ourselves out of this scary debt we're in.  Having a baby shouldn't be costing this much before I'm even pregnant. Just want to cry   Got to go and see them on Monday to prove who I am.

DH is moping around trying to find his last payslip. If he filed them away where I've said to before, we wouldn't have this problem. If we don't get approved for this loan then we basically can't afford to have children.  How unfair is this all? The prices in Glasgow are rocketing sky high at the end of March and when do we have to pay? - the beginning of April. 
Everything's so complicated.  

Anyway, off to think about tea
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry I haven't been posting much but Lyle been really not well this week.  His eyes got worse at the beginning of week so took him to doc who prescribed drops they seemed to work a treat and cleared his eyes up so went to work on Wed pm but kept him off nursery Thursday (just left him with grandma and went into work later) but came home lasst night where mum said he had done nothing but sleep all day - he had a temperature 38.3 and a right hacking cough and was really lethargic - anyhoo took him to gdocs (where he came to life eeeek always the same) doc checked his chest ets so all clear just to keep giving Calpol along with Nurofen as well!!

Took today off work and feeling so guilty as only my 3rd week in     but needed to be with Lyle who has been his normal pset of a self today ha ha ha but shame still not eating much and has a barking cough hope he gets better soon not used to my loon being ill (and of course im like a half shut knife as been up most the night with him)

Sonia - I only had 2 8 cell embies that fertalised had one put back in and Lyle was one of them - good luck        

Nicky Hope you and S feeling better

Dons hard with one you area star looking after 2  plus DS  

BIG hello to all ive missed need to go see Lyle he just sneezed all over me ahhh the joys nof mummyhood!!!


----------



## button butterfly

First of all I am sending              to you Sonia xx

Hi Angela - I think I did speak to you a while back.  Its good to hear from you. Havent read any of those books but I might take a gander at them online on Amazon.  I had another lady this morning asking me why I havent had children yet and did I actually want any.......in my head it was screaming I cant darn well seem to make them but I just said of course I want but not right now!!!  Nevermind    maybe one day I will just crack and say to everyone who asks I cant have then that would stop them asking     however I would feel terrible for them as they probably wouldnt know what to say to me thereafter.  Have you ever seen the film me, myself and irene with jim carrey in it?  Where he is a really nice guy that just gets walked over by many people then one day just snaps and changes personality (that would be me   ).  Oh started to try and aim 7777 for your bubbles but got sore finger at 2777 and a sore ear from DH moaning about the amount of clicking I was making with the mouse!!     will try again when he has gone x

Susan - hope you can get your loan sorted out  

Nicky - sorry to hear about your friends BFN, hopefully she picks herself up again and stays positive but we all know how she feels when you get a BFN (hurts so much).  Hope your cold improves over the weekend and that you have a really nice long lie tomorrow.  

Dons - what great news for your son and yourself, a break for you both is good.  

Not doing anything on Valentine's day - DH is working 4.30am until 5pm so all I can say is a romantic and a bit of  is totally out of the question    

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Morning.  

How's Lyle feeling?  Hopefully he's on the mend.  He won't be the same if he's not grinning and smiling!  

Well, finally got my ovarian assessment report through from Glasgow this morning.  My AMH is 44.3 (normal range for my age should be 7-17.5) so a risk of excess response to fertility drugs should be expected.  The next part says "the ovaries suggest a low frequency of ovulation and linked with PCOS.  Metabolic issues should be considered and a high response to fertility drugs".  Having done 5 IVF cycles, had OHSS a few times and up to 38 follicles, none of this is a surprise but it's nice for someone to actually confirm it for a change!

According to their guide sheet, I might be looking at a shorter treatment cycle with Cetrotide and metformin which can reduce the risk of OHSS.  Add in the clexane and prednisolone and everything looks to be completely different from what Aberdeen did.  Oh, they're so in the dark ages!!!!!!  

Speak later
Susan
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, finally got on computer after about a week - computer room has all the bathroom fixtures, sink, toilet etc in it and I haven't been able to get near the computer so have just had mobile phone access and for some reason I cannot log in on my phone  

Anyway so much happened in a week!

Sonia      great news from you, really really hope this works for you.

Bloo hope Lyle gets better soon and Nicky the same for S  to you both.

Susan sounds like things are going to be so different this time, that can only be a good thing.

Button can't believe what people say sometimes, I know what you mean about just wanting to tell them to shut them up  

Why is this stupid web page jumping again?


----------



## Lainsy

Anyway couldn't hack the page jumping so doing a second post  

Dons, good news about Ryan hope that gives you a rest and helps Ryan too.  How are the twins doing?

Angela great to hear from you again, is there any word of you having more treatment?

Things going good with me.  Had midwife on Thursday and measured 37 weeks as opposed to 36.  Slight protein in urine so keeping any eye on that as slight swelling too but nothing to worry about at this stage I was told.

Only one more week of work left, really glad to be finishing now.  Will be nice to have a few weeks off before Bomber arrives  

Just waiting for carpet to be laid in nursery which is getting done Tuesday or Wednesday next week and then the furniture is all ready to be built and I can get everything put in.  Can't wait.

Dons - glad your team got a draw as didn't want celtic winning    Back to 10 points clear tomorrow I hope


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy - regarding the page jumping, i used to have this problem.  there is a way to stop it.... right at the top at the internet explorer bar there is a wee sqaure with a small white square inside it?! well click on it and it should then appear broken....  

that should sort it out...

or do a search on here. there was a thread on it months ago, thats how i found out how to sort it. 

susan - its a shame that aberdeen couldnt do all this for you and im so glad you have decided to switch to glasgow. i hope it works for you, i cant imagine how much time and money you have spent and i take my hat off to you for being so patient with it all.   as always wishing you all the best..

lainsy - i had protein in my urine on and off for most of my pregnancy... dont worry too much about it

cant chat on here for too long.... 

DPs granny is in hospital at ARI and we are taking the kids to visit her tomorrow... its apparently very dirty and urine samples are being left in the loo for hours causing them to leak all over the floor... how disgusting is that. but there is talk of her getting home tomorrow because they need the bed   she called to say she wants home tonight but she isnt in the right frame of mind and if i go in there tomorrow to find out all this [email protected] is going on im going to demand a wee word with the ward sister.  They cant make her stay in but i hope they dont try and encourage her when all the want is a free bed.  Makes me so mad.


----------



## twinkle123

Dons - sorry to hear DP's granny is in hospital.  My grandma was in a few weeks ago for a urine infection.  It somehow affected her mind and she kep seeing things that weren't there.  Not sure how that happens!   Anyway, she got home but was only home 1 night before being admitted to a care home for recuperation.  She was obviously sent home far too early.  Was up visiting her today and she's doing okay.  Just fed up with all the boring, old people there!!! Can't be anyone older than her there - she is almost 93 after all!

One of these days I should sit down and work out how much money we've spent on trying to have a baby.  Think it might scare me though!  Don't always feel patient at all.  Will be 7 years this summer since we started trying and it's been ongoing ever since with virtually no breaks.

Lainsy - bet you'll be glad when you finish work.  You'll need a few weeks to take it easy before the mayhem begins!  

Hope you're okay Sonia.  Thinking about you.      
Susan
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls sorry i aint read back yet but just a quick 1 for sonia.

   Sonia pupo pupo     Hope the 2ww fly's by for you xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Ladies thank you all for the PMA!!!! It really means a lot to me.  I am now at my folks house we stayed in the hotel for the Friday night too and left yesterday afternoon by train - its a 3 hour journey so not too bad and will have to head back that way on Tuesday as my flight leaves from Lisbon but at least have 3 days here to take it easy.

Thank goodness we did stay the extra day cos the clinic in Portugal called me friday night to tell me that the blood results for my progesterone had come back and were really low!! and if I could come in the next day (SAT) for an injection.  So went in and now have to have a progesterone shot on my bum which hurt like mad every second day!  Not like i am not taking enough drugs- injections as it is!! LOL  I wanted to be miss smarty pants though because dr gorgy in london had prescribed me gestone (which is a progesterone shot) but because my levels were not too high only like 1.6% over the actual max limit thought i could get away with not taking it as heard that they were really sore well guess what I cant get away with it and have to take them now!  LOL

Angela thanks for your email havent replied yet will reply today.

To all else hope you all well!  

Susan - glad you got your results and so glad that they have come up with everything totally new for you bet that just makes you more positive straight away and bet that is exactly what you need to make it work!  so stoked! PS hope you enjoying your days off what a pleasure.

Bloo - poor Lyle hope he feels better

Starrry - was reading thro your old posts re only a few fertilising - made me feel a bit better thank you.

Hi to all elsex


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sonia.  Great to hear everything's going well for you.  Shame about having to go in for that extra progesterone injection though!  Just as well you stayed the extra day. Make sure you take it easy and relax for the next few days.  
x


----------



## Saffa77

i know!  the thing is every second day I am going to have to go see the nurse so she can give me this shot!  so guess where ill be every second lunch break.  Oh well at least I know my progesterone will be covered then.  The bruise of my butt is HUGE OUCH! LOL  have to laugh about it matches my bruises on my stomach!  

Happy Valentines all - B is all alone at home today and im here    back on Tuesday so not long left.

S


----------



## tissyblue

Everything crossed for you Sonia  . 

Its exactly one year today that we had our ET with Rory. Had Valentines day fry up breakfast at the beach to celebrate - classy!
T


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks Tissy - fry up mmmmmmmmmm sounds good enough for me!!

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

In a mega panic at the moment.  Had my blood test this morning to check my estrogen levels...  Nurse just called to say they are through the roof!!!  I had a period last week, for 4 days and heavy...i called Lorraine, she said it was normal as i wasn't on the pill before i started down regging on D21.. so didn't worry.
The nurse thinks there was a 'possibility' that i was pregnant and i could of been miscarrying.  Am feeling really upset.  The poor nurse feel terrible but they have to suss out what is going wrong.  I've got to do a urine test first thing in the morning...can't get  a test till the morning anyhoo as i can't get out today to get one as DH has the car.  
The thing is i had a period starting 7th Jan ...  is it really possible to get pregnant that quick

My head is all over the place now.... i was feeling quite positive...

Sorry for the mememe post girls xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi gems

try not panic why did you have to have an estrogen blood test?  Im confused?? and when they say pregnant does that mean you got pregnant after your last transfer?  

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi

I'm confused too... yeah had an oestrogen blood test this morning... am sure thats what it was...it was to check the levels before i start taking oestrogen tablets in prep for ET...

The last time i had ET was 27th November which was a BFN... got period on the 9th December (3 days before OTD)... then i got another period a month later on the 7th January.  started Burserlin injections on the 27th Jan (day 21)...  thats what i don't understand.. how the heck can she think theres a possibility i may be pregnant...she just found it strange that my estrogen levels were so high with taking the injections...
IF i did get pregnant it must've been after my period on the 7th Jan...which was only a month ago... can this be possible??  
DH and i have been DTD quite alot, probably because my endo has been sleeping so to speak...

I am trying not to worry...but can't help it... She wasn't trying to upset me i think she was just trying to figure out the reasons...

Gemz xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey Gems sorry to hear you have been left upset and confused, hope you get some answers soon. I have only a few mins to spare, V quite clingy today and DH has viral gastroenteritis so non stop for me at moment.

Hope everyone else is doing well!
xx


----------



## fionamc

Hi everyone,

Surprise surprise, I have been as rubbish as ever at posting but as usual, I have been reading to see how everyone is getting on.  This is my 2nd attempt at a post as I lost the 1st (quite long one).  I bought a new, well 2nd hand netbook from netmums and forgot to deal with the button up at the top to stop it jumping and by the time I remembered to click on it, it just made the whole post disappear   .

Will try to remember what I was saying but it has been quite a long day with shopping and Freya has been a bit unsettled, so bear with me.

Sonia - hope you manage o keep busy and the 2WW passes really quckly for you, although I'm sure you will be madly knicker checking every day.
Susan - pleased to hear that you are moving things ahead.  Hope you managed to get your loan sorted out.  I was having a wee look at the figures for the different clinics in Scotland and GCRM have a really good success rate.   that you and DH are one of those successes.
Carol/Tissy/Gillian/Tryingforno2 - hope you are all happy and healthy and thoroughly enjoying your new additions.
Lainsy - not long to go for you, though hopefully you will manage to get a bit of time between finishing work and baby arriving.  I can't remember if you know whether you are having a pin or blue one?
Starry - whatabout you?  Hope you are keeping well and that your bump is growing nicely.  Are you going to find out the flavour?
Dons - pleased to hear that you are going to get a wee bit of help with DS1 - every little bit helps.  How did you get on visiting DP's granny at the hospital?
Nicky - how are things going with S?  It must be difficult when she will be used to things a bit different from the rules and routines you want to follow.  It's hard enough when you are the one setting those things from the start.
Bloo - hope Lyle is better and his conjunctivitis has cleared up.
Peglet - I notice you have not posted.  Was thinking about you at the weekend and wondering on your result.
Gems - this whole trying to conceive thing is all very emotionally draining at times, isn't it?  Did you get the result of your blood test back today and if so, did it shed any light on what seems to be going on?
Button - can't believe the insensitivity of some people!  I was lucky to not really get comments like that but it wasn't unknown for people to comment on my pregnancy before I was ever pregnant.  It wasn't the fact that I have a fat tum that got to me, just the fact that I was so desperate to BE pregnant.
SNS/Angela - hi.  Also hi to the girl from Huntly (if you still read), sorry I have forgotten your name!  
Also hi to Red and Jackabean - we haven't 'met' yet.  That's because I am so pants at posting!
Now the chances are that I have missed someone, I usually do and if so, an extra big hi to you!

We are all doing well.  Freya seems to be a bit of a home bird and often seems the most settled when we are at home which is not ideal when you need to go out and about.  We did manage to buy a new mattress and carpet for the stairs today (we had a flood about 18 months ago and it has taken us this long to get round to replacing the stair carpet!)  Freya is also putting on weight again - she went down to the 2nd centile there for a bit and I was a wee bit worried after the concerns they had about her throat not being connected to her stomach.  Only a wee bit worried, as they obviously are connected as she feeds, gains weight and poos but a wee bit worried there was some sort of leak or something.  The geneticist feels her missing hand is not a genetic abnormality but she may have been one of twins    in the very early days of pregnancy.  Not sure quite why they think that but apparently it can be the case when someone has a missing hand.  It is good news though, as she is unlikely to have kids with the same problem.
Ewan is growing more of a darling everyday but still struggles to make himself understood a lot of the time due to his speech and language difficulties   . Anyway, I have wittered on enough, so I will go for now.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Gems - hope you have got more answers and hope you feeling positive for your next go!!

Fionamc- you little girl is so cute!  Glad she is just fine.

to all else hi just a quick one as on the way to the airport to catch my flight back home from Lisbon.

Still not feeling anything.... LOL sound like the ladies in the 2ww thread.... did you  ladies feel anything drastic in your 2ww?

Chat latersx

Sx


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies, Babies and Bumps (& Bumps2B).

Sorry that this is such short post, with no personals (apart from a huge good luck to Sonia!!!)

Unfortunately this time was not our time and we got a   on Saturday morning.  Have been holding it together as best as I can, silently devastated.

Had to phone Abz and Dundee with the result which was just as upsetting as the ladies are so nice to you.

Anyway, strength to be regained once more as we've already started the wheels in motion to do it again.  April time is when were at it again.  So until.... onwards and upwards.

Take care & I'll be back soon.....

Pegs


----------



## tissyblue

Aww Pegs - sorry to hear your news. Sending you some  . 

Fiona - great to hear from you again and see the picture of your gorgeous little girl. Good to hear she is putting on weight!

Sonia - have a safe and uneventful trip home - still got stuff crossed for you.

Gems - any update on your results? I get so confused with what it all means.

Nicky - build an igloo??

T


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls xx

Nicky SNOW!!!! Aaaargh i hope it doesn't last long. We have nothing here yet. Enjoy ur friends visiting.

Fiona good to hear from you freya is sooo cute sitting in the bumbo on your pic. Am glad she is ok and hows your ds enjoying being a big brother? For now i don't want to find out the flavour but that could change lol.

Peg am so sorry hunnie   next time will be your turn you just take things easy.

Sonia i don't think i felt much until i went in to the 2nd wk and that was just af pains but everyone is different.

Gems how you doing? Hope you got some answers.

Hi to everyone i have missed am finding it a bit hard to sit on the laptop these days as am constantly feeling sick. Am wondering if any1 has had this during pregnancy before but twice yesterday i took funny turns i suddenly got really hot and was sweating then had to lie down as i nearly fainted shaking and feeling sick. I have the midwife a wk on wed so wondering if i should wait till then or if i should go to the doctors any advice girls? Am sorry am so crap at personals just now xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi tissy i never noticed ur post there xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Good moring Girlies

Peglet - So sorry sweetheart at your BFN, sending loads of gentle huggs xxx

Starry - you are doing great sweetie xxx

Fiona & Tissy  - Great to hear from you both xxx

Sonia -   , i hope you get your    xxx

Nicky - Are you snowed in??  Sorry to say this but i can't wait for proper snow as i was on holiday at xmas so didn't get to enjoy it..hehe!! xxx

Short - Hope your Dh is feeling better soon xxx

Susan & Dons - How are you both doing??  xxx

Sorry if i missed anyone out xx


Well...me and the drama of Sunday!!  What a parlarva...  After the stress of 'might i have been pregnant', i'm not...now turns out they think the high blood levels of E2??  whatever that means, is my cysts!!!  I have to go back again on Sat morning for another blood test to see if its lowered any... fingers crossed it will be...  Then i can start my tablets and eventually my foof medicine!!  
Looking more like middle of March now for my ET!!

My parents are still here...they are due to fly home on Friday morning but i've a feelin my mum might change her flight so she can see the live episode of Eastenders...LOL...they are only a week behind in Abu Dhabi but she says it won;t be the same...lol

Me and DH are going out this weekend for Valentines as he had to work on Sunday and didn't go to Prime Cuts as planned   So we're going to Light of Bengal instead...yummy!!


xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

good morning

starry - i was very very sick during the first 4 months of my pregnancy and was sick constantly, i ended up in hospital on a drip on 2 occasions. Maybe its worth getting your iron levels checked.... aenemia is common in pregnancy and it often causes dizzy spells and fainting.  I was constantly at my doctors so if you have any worries i would call them, but take someone with you when you go. I remember sitting at my surgery waiting room on the verge of collapse all on my own, it was awful.  the joys of pregnancy eh... it will soon pass, you must be what... 14 weeks or so now... have you tried ginger biscuits... supposed to help with the sickness... i was also told to try sour sweets, ones you can suck, help but nothing helped me.

tissy - hello, hows rory doing? and you ofcourse...  
gems - hope your blood results have lowered.... if ET is mid march then it could be a xmas baby  
peg -   sorry it was a BFN for you....  keep the faith for your next tx..  
fiona - love the pic of freya.. soo cute.  Glad she is putting on weight now, how scary about her throat...
nicky - i glad we dont have snow.. supposed to be heading to my mums tomorrow, she is near banchory so i hope she hasnt got it bad out there...
sonia - you will agonise over any certain feelings, niggles etc but everyone is totally different... the only symptom i had, if i can remember is tingling boobs!
bloo - is lyle ok now?
susan - hows things with you? still enjoying no school, althought its inservice now eh..
short - hope hubby is ok ..
lainsy - not long to go now til you can put your feet up and enjoy not working for a good year or so!
carol - love all of evas photos on **, sooo cute!! 
button - hi, hows it going
gillian - hey... hows mummy... hope everything is going well for you and your dh.. and that kyle is thriving...
angela - hows things?

i can hear noises coming from upstairs.. aiden is awake.. great.    he has been a nightmare at bed times... screaing and sobbing uncontrollably. i just dont know whats wrong with him.... maybe its something i am doing wrong but i seem to be following a similar routine to the girls in my birth club.  

just heading out to my aunties, she has a computer problem that i have to sort out... not looking forward to getting soaked getting the kids into the car but hey  ho.

we have been looking at bigger car seats for my two... why dont shops do a deal on car seats where i get buy one get one free... just for twin mummies... so expensive.... i was in mothercare at the weekend and looked around at this couple moaning at the price... i felt like shaking them and saying... try having the price doubled!!    

right, better go and get mister up from his bed and get ready to go out.


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Thanks for all your get well wishes for Lyle he seems to be on the mend.  So much better thru the day but still bad thru the night he seems to be wakening up and will not go back down at all and I hate hearing him screaming (esp when he has sore throat) he even wont go with me sitting next to cot only way I can get him to calm down (and get some sleep) is to take him into bed with me this has been constant for 5 nights ,will it change once he is fully recovered from cold/cough??  Anyone got any advice??  Dont want to make a habit of this??    

Sonia - Everything still crossed babes
Nicky - Im gobsmacked at MORE snow  
Dons - babies are expensive feel for you with the times 2 anywhere you can maybe get second had good quality stuff?  Culter Village Hall doing a nearly new sale Sat 6th March if that might help??
Tissy - Hope Rory is thriving.
Pegs - So So sorry bout the BFN chin up   next time will be your time
Susan - Glad Glasgow moving things forward for you x
SnS - Hope Dp better soon
Starry - As Dons says hopefully sicky feeling will pass but DO get checked out no harm in it.
Lainsy - oooooh not long to go now!!  Whats your due date? is it gonna land on Lyles BDay?
Mrs Coops - Hows Mummyhood?

Sorry to anyone ive missed "mum brain"  but BIG hugs to you all.


D x


----------



## Mummy30

bloo - i wouldnt buy car seats 2nd hand....  even if owner says they are fine...  you just never know. and you cant put a price on your childs safety, so expensive car seats it is!


----------



## Bloofuss

Yeah Dons know what you mean not worth taking the risk xx  

D x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Girls

I have had it with the snow!!!  I was going to do a wee bit of tidying up in the garden (maybe I should thank the snow as I hate gardening   ).  Instead have done the usual dancing with the dyson, the dreaded food shop and made a spinach & lentil soup, fishpie and got pancake mix all made up and ready and waiting to be cooked on griddle pan after tea!!!   

Dons - what an expense!!  Tell you what hows about going down to union square....You sing and I will dance and we will rake in enough money for car seats and possibly a fancy meal thereafter     I have always wanted twins but didnt even think about the cost of having them.  One of the girls at work told me that both her sisters-in-law are expecting twins!!!! They are sisters, no history of twins in the family!  

Peglet - just wanted to say I am so sorry about your bad news.  You sound a wee bit like me in the fact that you just want to get going again!   

Starry - I have only heard that gingerbread biscuits help and nibbling little and often.  You must watch that you dont become dehydrated!!  If it continues I would go and see the doctor xx

Gems - you must be so confused right now.  Hopefully further blood tests will give you the answer you need x

Sonia - keep yourself busy but relaxed over your 2ww.  Meet up with people for coffee n cake may help 

Lainsy - I cannot believe that you are nearly there!!!  Enjoy your last week of work x

Susan - Hows you?  So when will your treatment commence then?  I really do want this to work for you this time.  You really do deserve it  

Nicky - how are you doing?  Any better now?  Need anymore bubbles? x

Bloo - how are you managing during the day without much sleep?  Poor wee boy hope he gets better soon.

Angela - read some of the comments on amazon with regards to the book you are reading.  Sounds very good.  Think I might get it as I am always thinking negatively and feel that everything negative gets thrown at me!!  Will try and think more positively.  

Mrs Coops - how are you doing?  Bet you are cuddling your wee bundle of joy loads

If there is anyone else I have missed I am sorry.  

Going to be watching the baby documentary on channel 4 at 9pm.  Watched it last week and felt so annoyed about the pratt of a dad who was just showing off to the cameras!!!  DH thinks I shouldnt really watch it but I want to, so that I can see (hopefully) what I will be doing when I give birth (bring on the pain .....er not  )

Bye for now

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

There is snow in Culter     - dreading going into work as it is let alone having to get in in this weather but good news if town clear I suppose??

Button - Not coping very well at all minus sleep okay when not at work as can catch a few 40 winks when Lyle snoozing but work will be a nightmare will be snoozing at my desk wow what a nice impression ehe     Bring on the RedBull  Yuck!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Can't stop as got far too much to do tonight.  Story of my life!

It's in-service today and tomorrow.  Today wasn't too bad but tomorrow looks to be the most dull, depressing day of meetings.  Not looking forward to it! 

Fiona - your daughter looks so cute. You must be so proud.  

Rushed into town after work today to finalise getting a loan.  So depressed about it all.  It's so unfair that we should be getting into more and more debt just to have our family.    Had to tell the woman that we're having IVF because they needed to know what some of the money is going towards.  None of her business!!! It's so unfair.  Other people don't apply for a loan and have to tell them that they're trying for a baby. Apparently, saying it was for medical treatment wasn't enough.

Just having yet another 'down' day. Looking at my list to things to get through tonight, got loads of washing to go on, ironing............................. Crying at the smallest things again and am so tired.  DH wants me to go speak to a counsellor but don't know if Aberdeen clinic will see me seeing as we basically sacked them for Glasgow!

Got some wine in the fridge so it's a toss up between that and a cup of tea! Any ideas? 

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Susan go for the wine have a glass sit with your feet up and chill you deserve it quine - sending you a HUGE    

Sometimes taking things thro does help so if not a councellor always here to lend an ear x (altho I mite fall asleep on you due to my sleepless nites lol lol)

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Bloo.   Forgot to say I'm full of the cold too which isn't helping my mood either.  Trying to watch the Brits but working between various computers, printers in 3 different rooms so got 3 different TVs on at the moment!

Still on the tea but might venture to the wine soon.  Not very good at getting up at 6am when I've had wine the night before though!
x


----------



## fionamc

Thanks for all your nice comments about Freya.
Sonia - hope you had a good flight home.  Mind you, a seasoned traveller such as yourself would find a short flight from Portugal a dawdle!  Like Dons, my only symptom was boobs, sort of nippy nipples.  Actually, did have AF pains like Starry, so was convinced it hadn't worked.
Peglet - sorry to hear your news.  April isn't too far away and it gives you some ime to get over the emotions from this time.
Starry - at the moment, Ewan loves being the proud big brother.  In fact, I would say the sun shines out of each others bottoms!  We definitely wanted to know flavour this time.  Was not so sure the first time but had noo regrets after finding out.  Remember sometimes feeling quite light headed when standing up but it didn't happen often.  Maybe get iron levels checked out, as I think someone suggested?
Gems - glad to hear you have not had a miscarriage.  Bum to having to wait longer for your FET though.
Dons - Car seats are expensive, even for one at a time.  I'm glad Ewan will need the next stage one soon, so Freya can get his current one.  So what if the colours are a bit 'boyish'.
Bloo - my 3 and a bit year old still often sneaks into our bed in the middle of the night!
Button - did you watch the 'One Born Every Minute' programme?  Felt for the woman Joy until the end, until she started making all the comments about not being maternal etc.  Why the hell did she have all the treatment then.  Makes me so angry when there are so many people who want to be in her situation and are not there yet.
Nicky - hope you are having a good time with your visitors and getting some help too.
Susan - hope you have managed to convince yourself to have adestressing glass of wine by now.  Hope you can have a sleep with your eyes open at hte inservice meetings tomorrow.
Nothing new here.  Had a nice day visiting a friend today, though it all ended intears when her one year old poked Freya in the eye when I was getting Ewan's shoes on.  No harm done but I got quite a fright.

PS Wow, what exciting news Nicky.  Did you know she had a half sister?


----------



## abdncarol

Aaaaahhhh just posted a long note with personals, started jumping so pressed the broken box thing and lost it all.  Ggggrrrrr
Basically was sending lots of   and hellos to everyone individually and it's all gone.    
Eva just wakening so will hopefully try again later.
Big hugs though to Susan who sounds fed up, Sonia to wish you luck, mrs Coops for Kyle, Pegs for results, Gems for going through stressful time, Nicky for good news re S sister, Bloo for lack of sleep as Lyle being unwell, Dons for expense of the twins, Fiona for having such a beautiful daughter. 
Eva 20 weeks old today, how did that happen, time going too quick!!
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Susan - sorry to hear about the issues with the loan!! Hopefully you get that loan sorted out and that they dont give you any more hassle over it!  I can imagine how stressed out you must be feeling but just try and take it one day at a time.....  

Nicky - awesome news re:  S sister! fantastic

hi to all else sorry me just feeling irritated today!  have to get this progesterone shot today well this mornign and the nurse can only see me at 3.30! aaargh useless wish i could just give myself the shot!

Anyways i am 6dp 3 day transfer and feeling ZILCH!  Surely you should feel something ( dont laugh LOL)  I know I may be sounding ridiculous as its only 1 week tomorrow am I?!?!

no sore boobs no af pains no bloatedness no NOTHING.  aaaargh starting to lose my mind here  

am at work today flight was relatively smooth but took my 10 hours to get home so am feeling shattered then spent half the night awake thinking oh this has so not worked LOL.

chat laters all.

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Did my clexane injection this morning and just had a look at my tummy and the bruise is HUGE and swollen am actually worried now!!!!! aaaaaaargh doing my head in!  Just feel like I am doing all these injections etc for nothing.  Byron even got a shock when he saw the state on my stomach it is black!! all over.  Feeling so negative today.  Dont feel nothing feel completely normal.  Surely i would feel something. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh 

Sorry ladies just losing the plot here.

S


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaaaw sonia....keep your chin up and think lots of positive thought sweetie...i know its easier said than done xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Nicky - good news about S's sister. Can't wait to hear more details.  

Sonia - big hugs to you.    Sounds a nightmare. Hope it's all going to be worthwhile in the end. You're doing well though.  I know it's difficult but try and keep positive.   Not looking forward to being on clexane myself!

Back to normal work tomorrow. Had in-service days yesterday and today so had no pupils.  My throat's in agony and I've got a cold but will somehow find a way of speaking through a full day of teaching tomorrow! 

Bye for now
Susan
x


----------



## Saffa77

hi ladies

Had a good huge sob today and feel much better after I left work i was on my way to go pick B up when I looked down at my bruise in the car and just freaked out it is sooooooooooo black and swollen never seen anything like it!  then also had the progesterone shot which had me in tears at the gps so started driving and I just flipped out!  I was literally sobbing!!!! made it to Bs work and just started sobbing as he got in the car i could not stop and he was so nice!!  this is just too much for me.  Totally convinced it has not worked either which dosent make me feel better.  Also found out that B has slow morphology on his boys...... doc didnt tell us I saw in the letter today...... no wonder the fertilisation rate was below normal and that is why they did ICSI.  Man anything else that can go wrong??!  Dont feel i cope well under this pressure.  I think its these bloody drugs.  My head is all over the place.

Chat later all.

Just had a good shower, felt like a bath was almost going to go for one but then I had to think hold on im on my 2ww so cant its just I feel so normal that I almost forget i am on my 2ww its a weird feeling.

Sx  I know I am being so negative but cant help it just ignore me.....


----------



## twinkle123

What a time you're having of it Sonia.   I've had days like that too.  It all just gets on top of you and you feel like you're not in control. It really annoys me how doctors can forget to tell you things.  We only found things out by reading our notes too!  Can't really say anything to make you feel better but as long as you know I'm thinking about you and wishing you all the luck in the world.    
x


----------



## Saffa77

Thank you Susan!  Yes very annoyed we were not told!  Am just having a very down day today!    

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia.....


----------



## starrynight

Thank to the girls for answering my question about my funny turns. I phoned midwife today and i would say it was a waste of time she just said when you are pregnant ur blood pressure changes so thats whats causing me to have the funny turns!! My mum thinks she needs to get a grip and how can she tell me whats wrong over the phone so thinks i should make appointment with docs.

Quick 1 for sonia am sorry your feeling so down but i think thats normal or it was with me i cried almost everyday thinking it hadn't worked and with you doing other injections thro the 2ww i imagine that makes it even worse for you. But honestly i think it would be to early for you to start feeling things and everyone s different please try and keep positive when is your otd?                        .xx

Nicky cant wait to hear your news xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - i found that i didnt get much sympathy from any midwives really... i got the och just grin and bear it look!!


----------



## Saffa77

thanks starry - my OTD is Wed 24th Feb so not far away im 6dp3dt.


----------



## starrynight

Yeah dons she did seam a bit like owell!! Even my dp was like how the hell does she know whats wrong with you when she ain't seen you. Il just go to the docs and get bloods am not asking midwife anything else my dp more worried about me driving but i have been fine today and aint been sick!!

I was thinking about you last nite lol wasn't sure if you went to the game or not but i had dp going off his head about it hear so it made me think of you lol.

Sonia a wk today then that not that far away actually am    you get a bfp. But dont do what i did and test early lol It drove me mad thinking it wouldnt stick around.

Hope everyone else is doing good sorry you aint feeling to great susan.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh, too exciting for words Nicky.   I know you're still getting used to S, but can you imagine getting your long awaited baby too!  Lots and lots of hard work but just a dream come true.   So excited for you!!!!
x


----------



## starrynight

Nicky how exciting!! A baby and a little toddler that would be amazing i understand you being a bit worried tho but i a sure you would do fine look how well you have done so far.xx

Sonia how you doing?xx


----------



## fionamc

Going to try to be quick tonight as I am shattered.
Nicky - how exciting and how scary! I do understand what you mean.  You are still getting used to S and 2 year olds can be quite hard work.  I am finding having a 3 year old and a baby extremely hard work, generally the baby but sometimes the toddler too!  Ewan was always good at daytime naps but pants at night.  She is great at night but barely sleeps during the day and then gets tired and girny.  Would not have it any other way though and for you to possibly have the chance to adopt such a young baby is amazing.  A lot to get your heads round though.

Carol - that's exactly what happened to me when I lost a long post.  Thought I would never make that mistake again but I have now done it on 2 different computers (it seems that once you have changed it that one time, it stays changed).  Thanks for your comment on Freya.  I have not seen Eva yet but I am sure she is gorgeous.  If anyone wants to add me on ********, I'm Fiona (haave removed surname on Dons advice) (profile pic is me with Ewan wearing a green top).  Have you started weaning yet? 

Hope you are feeling better Sonia (on your 2WW), Susan (with your cold and sore throat) and Starry (with you feeling faint).

Hope everyone else is well.  Nothing to report here today.


----------



## Mummy30

hey fiona, ill add you on **... you may want to edit your name out of your post... dont forget this is a public forum that anyone can read...  ill put a wee message onto my fabebook add so you know its me!! 

im having an awful night.... a is now wide awake in his walker quite the thing... he has been screaming since 630pm   and im absolutely shattered that i too are now in tears.


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Dons.  Tiredness can really get to you, can't it?  And constant crying, screaming.  Screaming since 6.30?!    I struggle with more than an hour.  As I said, Freya is grand at night but I get nothing done in the house during the day with the two of them and then by night time, I can't be bothered.  Hope A settles soon and you can get to bed (maybe with a glass of wine first?).  Is DP helping?


----------



## Mummy30

fiona - yeah DP is helping .... he is quiet now after a dose of calpol and a run in his walker    i love him dearly but tonight has been tough!!


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quickie - Fiona I've just added you on **
x


----------



## Mummy30

have a great break nicky xx


----------



## twinkle123

Fiona - have sent you a message on **.  Small world!!!
x


----------



## fionamc

Indeed Susan.
Have a great time Nicky, DH and S.
Glad A is settled at last Dons.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Fionamc - have added you as a friend too on **

Nicky - awesome enjoy those well deserved hols as a family.

As for me still feeling normal hahahahaha boobs are smaller and not even bloated was getting more symptoms when I first started my drugs then now so think its definately over.  One knows their own bodies.  Hate to be this negative but if i have not even felt any twinge nothing then dont think anything has happened.  I am just scared to think of what do to next this cycle has cost us 8000 euros and no frosties ( clinic called yesterday to say the 3rd one didnt make it to freezing) and this amount was excluding the donors medication!!! And also what do I do about these immune drugs etc do I need to have the tests redone or do I not take these drugs!!! aaargh seriously this is one big mind *&$( i tell you!  been reading of of these other boards here like the 2ww and they all have symptoms aaaaaaaaaargh 'my boobs were like road maps' i feel af type pains, i am spotting blah blah blah and me i have NOTHING!  I have to go at 11 for my progesterone shot at the GP's man those are the WORST SORE PAIN feeling EVER tears run down my face.  Oh my bruise is just ridiculous still it is sooooooooooooooooo big and black, blue red you name it looks like i have been in a car crash.  

Anyways sorry for the negativity.  

Sx


----------



## chucklemuch

Hello all
Brand new to the site and just been reading some of the latest posts and thought I'd say hi. Judging by you’re conversations, I'm guessing that I'm a bit of a minority being a bloke! Hope you don't mind if I pick your collective brains over the next wee while?
My wife and I are just beginning this journey - just been told that I aint got any little swimmers - non - zilch! Pretty gutted but we're trying to stay positive about it. 
Read a quote today that helped - Churchill once said "When you are going through hell, Keep going!" I suspect I'm going to have to keep reminding myself of that over the next few months (really hoping we won't have to go through this for years, though I know many of you have). 

Anyway, I hope to get to know you a wee bit and hopefully you'll be patient with me while I get to know the jargon! 2ww? BH? BFP it's all a bit of a new language to me!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Chucklemuch

Welcome to the board!!! good to have a male on board   sorry to hear about your swimmers though but am sure there will be a plan set out!  Are you having donor sperm or what are your next steps?  have you been to see the clinic here in Aberdeen? We are all happy to answer any questions you may have.  Jargon BFP - big fat positive meaning Pregnant something we all want to see!!!
2ww - is the two week wait from time of embryo transfer until the official test day - OTD.

You will get used to it all.

S


----------



## starrynight

Nicky have a nice wknd.xx

Welcome chucklemuch  

Sonia the 2ww board oh god it drove me mad lol I tried to stay of o it coz i wanted to feel everything they did i think don't get me wrong the board is good but i think next time il stay clear of it. I looked at my posts and i didn't feel anything till a few days b4 test date but i was really horny during the last few days of the 2ww wait lol thats the only symptom i find strange  . But everyones body's are different hun and some people don't feel anything stay    .xx

Dons i hope you got a good sleep last nite  

xx


----------



## chucklemuch

Thanks for the welcome Saffa and Starrynight and thanks for the decryption! I've found the 'words and meanings' section so hopefully I'll get better at the abrvs!
We've just had our second appointment with Prof Templeton at Aberdeen, seems like a nice guy. We're waiting to hear whether or not he can persuade his colleagues to do a sperm recovery test on me even though my hormone levels are high (don't know which hormones or why high is bad??) and my genetics test was normal. Apparently that's worst case scenario stuff with less than 10% chance that I have any little guys at all and the chances of sperm recovery being very slight. Should find out on 23rd March if I'm going to get an op. 
DW (see, I'm getting the hang of the lingo already!!) is handling it pretty well though I know she's devastated, being a mum is all she's ever wanted to be. I'm not handling it very well just now cus I feel like I've stolen that chance from her, I'm really struggling with the idea that she may never get to feel what it's like to be pregnant or have her own baby. She's getting upset at me just now because I can't stop telling her how sorry I am and she keeps trying to reassure me that it's not my fault... : (
If we can't get anything from me, I'm keen that we do go for DI so at least we have a baby thats genetically part of our family. DW is coming around to the idea now, but to begin with she really didn't like the idea of having another man's baby... I'm oddly ok with that, as I see it, DW having the experience of having a baby is more important than my ego! 
I'd really appreciate any tips you ladies could give me for how I can be more supportive - I can't do the usual bloke thing and pretend that nothing is happening.


----------



## tissyblue

Wow Chucklemuch - good on you, firstly for posting and second for where your priorities lie right now - with your DW. Its just so refreshing to hear from a bloke who is able to write down what a lot of blokes probably think but never say. Fertility treatment for me was like ploughing a lone furrow most of the time (until the point where DH did his bit  ) so I would have thought that being able to lend emotional support to each other is like gold dust.

My only advice to you is not to waste any more time or precious energy on thinking you are at "fault" or to blame. There are so many reasons why its hard to have a baby but you should only look forward, not back.

Oh Sonia, I do feel for you right now. It is just as normal to feel nothing and be pregnant as it is to feel lots (and have road map boobs?? ). Stay away from that 2WW board - it can often make things much more stressful for you and you just need to focus on you right now. There are positive vibes being sent by all of us in Aberdeenshire which is bound to make all the difference  

T


----------



## Mummy30

afternoon all...

welcome to chucklemuch....  My DP had no swimmers.... until they did TESE and found lots!!!  have you had that done??  

Sonia - as always sending you lots of PMA    its tough but hang on in there....  are you going to test early or wait til the D day??

tissy - hi, hows wee rory doing?

starry - i did eventually get sleep last night... he was a wee monkey but did eventually sleep all night.

I have an announcement to make... C did a wee in the potty today!!! she looked at me as she was doing it like she knew!!   potty training at 9 months!!  im not really, just read some where that sitting them on the potty at this age will make them less "scared" of it later on...


----------



## Saffa77

thanks tissy!!! means a lot but I also remember you saying that you didnt feel anything on your first time and the second time you would feel that funny sensation.... Anyways you right I need to try remain positive.  Got my progesterone shot this am and wasnt as bad as the last one - only because I warmed the ampoules up before injecting.  I need to have another one on sunday and was going to do it myself but the nurse has kindly got a nurse at the G-doctors to give me one on the sunday morning as apparently they are a pain to give to yourself.  How sweet of her.  She knows all my history with my operations and issues there and feels sorry for me   I just wanted to hug and cry on her shoulder as she was really wanting to help me!  bless her.  

Chucklemuch - yes respect to you for caring about your DW etc.  I too felt guilty not being able to have a baby for my DP and felt guilty too ( I dont produce eggs so we have to use donor eggs) but with time it gets better and DP in no way blames me, I believe in everything happens for a reason and dont give up technology now aways is unreal!  You will get through this.  

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Awwwwwwww dons how cute bless little c xx

Sonia i agree with tissy stay away from the boards lol I remember dons told me the same thing lol When i was on here saying everyone feels something but me but dons put me straight tellling me just to listen to uz lot but in a nice way.

xx


----------



## chucklemuch

Thanks guys, I'm already feeling better, I'm so glad I found this site this morning. We've decided not to tell anyone about our problems getting a bump, so it's been kinda lonely. DW has been speaking with her mum, but I've not spoken to anyone other than DW (who has been like a rock for me btw). 

Anyway - what's TESE?? Is that the op where the remove tissue to see if it has sperm? If so, then I haven't had that. Prof thinks I probably wont get the op because its unlikely to find anything. I'm kinda insisting that they do it though, even having only a 5% chance is still a chance. 

We're also thinking about self funded or private treatment - any advice ladies?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Chucklemuch.   Glad that you found this site.  It's been a life-saver for me!

We didn't tell anyone about us trying for a baby for ages but gradually started telling people when we got fed up with making up stories, taking time off work for appointments etc.

We used our 3 NHS attempts before going private and I have to say it made absolutely no difference to the treatment or drugs I got given.  It's really down to money and how long you're prepared to wait on the list for.

Well, we had the usual carry-on with the ridiculous roads to work this morning.  At one point, there were blizzards with the road, pavements, fields and sky all merging into one! 1 1/2 after setting off, we arrived at work just to be greeted with suprised looks from people as to why we were so late!  Really don't understand how the weather can vary so much in 40 short miles!  

Just off to have my tea but couldn't go without saying well done to little C. Well done on using the potty.  

Susan
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Evening all

whats with this reeeediculous weather  supposed to get worse tonight...eeeek!!  I'm finally in the door after leaving work in BOD just before 4pm...grrr!!  Normally a 10 min drive at most.

Welcome to the board Chuck...you'll get fab support here....we won't bite... i, like Sonia am using an egg donor, currently going through FET (frozen embryo transfer)... hormones are all to pot...

Dons - thats sounds really cute, wee C sitting on the potty...bless!! xx

Sonia - sending you loads of huggs sweetheart...hang in there.. xx

Nicky - enjoy your weekend away with DH and S xx

Starry - hows you an bump?? xx

Bloo - how you doing sweetie?

huggs to everyone else...i'm a nightmare with reading through the posts xxx


Hormones are all to pot at the moment and DH is bugging my happiness!!  I want to punch him...LOL...poor thing as he's not doing anything wrong...  I have another blood test tomorrow to check E2 levels... they better be down.  Its alot harder this time with the treatment, think its cos i'm thinking the worst before i've even begun ...

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ya everyone,

thanks for blowing  - keep going til I get more 7's if you can

Sonia - keeping everything crossed for you.  With all your sore jabs keep thinking pma pma pma.

Susan - Saw you in the Evening Express 1987 pic - So cute!!  

Nicky - enjoy your hols.  Excited about S's sister.  Awesome! 

Dons - howe clever is C!!  Girls are quick at everything.

Carol - loving the pics of the kids and Eva on **.

Gems - Me too with my dh  - most of the time and he sometimes just has to look at me!!

welcome Chucklemuch.  We didn't tell anyone about us trying for a baby either and still some people think we live for our holidays - oh so wrong..... Have become really good at putting on a face but its not easy.

We have used 2 x NHS attempts and have one left but have not been able to face going back to the clinic yet.  I do not think you wait as long as they say - I waited 11 months on the NHS waiting list.

Fiona -thanks for adding me, Your kids are so cute!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Sorry just on quick.  Hi to anyone i have missed.  Away to watch Eastenders.

So who dunnit  Stacey's pal is looking hot favourite.....

Angela xx


----------



## starrynight

Angela i hear now sean slater is in the frame!! My dp was in the bookies and he said ben was 3rd favourite lol. I cant wait to watch tonights prog but il be glad when its over lol.

Gems hormones eh had to laugh at you wanting to punch dh i have been like that for wks now he cant do anything right!! If your levels are down what happens then?

xx


----------



## Mummy30

STACEY SLATER          

chuck - have you been tested for cystic fibrosis? My DP hasnt got it exactly but he is a carrier of the CF gene which means he has no tubes for his swimmers to escape out, hence the need for TESE to get them out... it has a proper name... something like vas deferans... och i dunno!! some big name! He has his swimmers frozen now... We had ICSI to get our two bundles of joy..

starry - ive stopped chatting on one thread that i used to... there was a few ladies who i agreed to disagree with (silently) and in the end i just didnt bookmark it when a new thread started as i kept comparing my two to the other babies and i felt like a bad mum.... i dont miss it!


----------



## fionamc

A very quick post as I am really trying to do better!  However, as you said last night Susan, someone with two young kids should be in bed by now!  
Thanks to all of you who have added me on ** and for your nice comments about my kids.  Have not had much of a chance to look at all your photos yet.  Have been up and down the stairs half the night feeding and trying to settle Freya.  It is so unlike her to be unsettled at night, so am taking bably to it.  Did notice your photos of Eva and I think, your step children Carol.  They are lovely pics and Eva looks beautiful.
Well done C for doing a pee in the potty.  We have only just mastered the potty taining with Ewan at just over 3 years!  Actually did had a wee look at a few of your photos last night and your three are all so cute.
Sonia - I think probably good advice to stay away from the 2WW thread, I can imagine you could go demented trying to feel something.  I only went looking for a support group at the very end of my successful 2ww.  Wish I had looked for something a bit earlier in our treatments.  Still   for a BFP for you.
A huge welcome to Chucklemuch - I found my DH very supportive of me through treatment etc but I can't see him coming on a forum like this.  He tends to bottle things up a bit (she says of him but to some extent would be true of her too!)
Angela - people who didn't know about our treatment thought the same about us with our holidays.  Saying that, we always liked to have somewhere in mind we would go if the next treatment failed - Madagascar lost a couple of tourist no.s in 2006 and we gained a gorgeous son!  It can and does happen.


----------



## starrynight

Fiona you are up late lol. I added you on ** too i aint had a proper look tho yet am sure ** hates me.

I know i was shocked with stacey slater!!! She didnt even cross my mind  

Well having a milkshake some biscuits then bed lol.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Starry - you are SG - is that right?
I was always a hot choc before bed when pg.  Tonight I have had a Morgans, it has been a long evening and Freya fed recently, so thought I would have a treat!


----------



## starrynight

Fiona yea thats me think am the baby of the bunch that looks about 16 lol. Hope u enjoyed your morgans my milkshake was yummy lol.

Well am away for a drive today out peterhead way lol i wanted to go to pennan just to see what was there but i googled it and there is nothing there lol. Owell a drive and some lunch somewhere. Hope everyone has a nice wknd.xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - nothing in peterhead either   

should have come in past for a cuppa!


----------



## Saffa77

Evening ladies

How are we all?

just been to watch Avatar not something I would watch but as we were so bored at home and everyone just rants and raves about it thought we would go watch it - was ok actually and was pretty full up too seeing as it has already been on the movies for almost 3 months!  Also am feeling ill as have eaten so much junk today, muffins, pancakes with nutella and banana popcorn etc etc.  Comfort food makes me feel better!!  Still feeling completely normal so nothing to report from me.  My bruise is still black they take ages to dissappear.  

Anyways off to watch some tv.  Hi to all

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry again for being AWOL.  Lyle now has Chicken Pox!!!!  Got a call from the Nursery on Friday as spots started appearing and he is now covered poor wee soul!!  He is a bit more grumpier than usual but other than that he has been fine considering and hasn't touchedd or gone near any of his spots (as yet) so hope it stays that way as they are now staring to blister!!  Joys of him starting Nurserry I guess     - so thats us stuck inside again but what with the weather the way it is maybe not as bad.

Sonia - Sending you   been thinking about you and just to say I had no feelings or symptoms at all on my 2ww so chin up quine and stay positive.

Susan - Hope you are bearing up okay x

Dons - Ohhh look at C go well done her girls are cleverer lol lol - how are they sleeping - Lyle has been bad up every night with him - going to try the controlled crying    


Chucklemuch - WELCOME so good to ha
ve a male on board =- Mt DP had no swimmers either but was successful having TESA or MESA whatever??  B ut once we started down the route of ICSI  I didn't produce no eggs so I then had a problem to which no explanation was given but I have a hawppy ending we vdecided to go for Donor Egg and  I now have ,y wee boy - Lyle 11 months and spotty!!!  Feel free to ask anything everyone great on here and a big suppoirt

Right have to go as  Lyle climbing all over me sorry for typos - HUGS to all ive missed xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, quick one from me busy getting organised for going to Berwick next week for DH granpa's funeral 

Welcome to Chucklemuch tho!!

Hope everyone is well this weekend!
xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

evening girls..

how are we all  its far too cold...grrrr

I had my blood test yesterday morning to check my E2 levels...not good news, they've gotten higher...  I've got to go and see Dr Hamilton on Tuesday moring to get him to scan me... they think its the cysts for deffo and that they are bigger...  they were 9cm and 11cm last summer.  I've got a really bad feeling in the pit of my stomach, thats this is going to be the end of our journey!!
Because i've had 3 periods since my last treatment...my endo is really bad again and am in agony.. Spent the last day in tears about it all thinking the worst.  They can't do anything about my cysts unless they remove it all...plus theres finding a surgeon that will fix me...  as none will touch me with a barge poll due to the feck up that was my bowel surgery...uuuuurrrrgh.  Sorry for the moan, am normally in such a good mood...but i don't know how much more i can take... and if one more person tells me i should be happy that i'm in a happy marriage etc...i think i will throttle them!!!

Sending out loads of huggs to you all xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

gems - it aint over til the fat lady sings.... try your best to relax and wait and see what Dr H says.  You never know...     

Aiden has been screaming now for 2 hours... i dont know what to do.


----------



## Saffa77

Sorry to hear you stressed out gems I totally understand your cysts endo concern it's the worry of my life too why do the e2 levels have to be down? I didn't get mine checked when I started my cycle? I know my levels are higher then normal but that is because  e2 is what causes endo to grow so that is why our levels are higheralso when you did your last cycle what were you e2 levels then?? Were they ok

gems I totally understand your frustrations endo is horrible and ruins our insides!!! You always feel like you need to fight for time!! Hang in there and hope dr Hamilton gives u answers let me know


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi Ladies

Thanks to all of you for your warm welcome to the site. Had a bit of a rough weekend, no matter where we go we seem to be surrounded by little ones. Bumped into a couple of friends yesterday with their 8 month old who was promptly handed to DW for a cuddle. DW kept the brave face on for the conversation and we laughed off the 'isn't it about time you two had kids?' questions, then DW spent the rest of the day in tears.

I felt so useless, all I could do is hug DW and say it's all going to be alright, seems such an empty thing to say. Wish the hospital could give us a clearer idea of how long it will take before we start getting some sort of treatment but it's all about waiting and seeing - Aaargh!

Anyway, trying to encourage DW to talk to her friends about what we're going through, I know she needs to talk to someone other than me so she can be honest about how's she's feeling about it all. Though she would never say it, I know there's a part of her that's angry and resentful at me, which is totally natural and I'm worried that if she doesn't talk to someone about those feelings, they might begin to fester a little...


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all, what a blimin cold day today!

Gems - sorry to hear you are having a rough time sending you   thoughts!!!!

Dons - hope you have managed to calm Aiden!

Hey Saffa 

Chucklemuch - sorry you had a bad weekend, can totally sympathise with the 'are you 2 not having kids yet' question, we found it so hard, hang in there your time will come 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Mummy30

Chuckle - we only told our mums/dads about our tx but i did tell my best friend and it was good for me to rant/discuss everything with her. For me it gave me a sense of relief knowing she was on the end of the phone for me. Talking to her is sometimes easier than talking things through with my mum and she kept me sane throughout.  But a lot of people dont wish for anyone to know... i can understand that. Its such a personal thing. 

Im currently trying to leave my two longer in the mornings before their morning nap, C is moaning and looking at me with "i need sleep" eyes but its nearly 10am which is pretty good. they usually go down around 930am.

Id love to catch up with the ladies from my childminding group but they meet 930 - 1130 and thats smack bang when my two sleep... the thought of them not sleeping then scares me cause if they dont get their am sleep the whole day is messed up routine wise. So until they stop the am sleep i cant go...    im quite strict with my routines jsut now with As sleeping issues.

He cried from 7pm til 10pm last night, refused to go down. He was so tired but everytime he closed his eyes he pinged them open again, and fought me cuddling him, pushed me away and arched his back.. Monkey. But when i did get him to sleep he slept all night...  

sorry that was a bit of a me post.. and a bit jumbly lol


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Did a sneaky test this am and its a BIG FAT NEGATIVE from me.  Knew it!  One cannot feel this normal and be pregnant.  Dont know what to do now.  Have nothing in the freezer this cost us a fortune this cycle!!  Now have to pay another 8000 euros and what if again we only get 2 to put in but the donor provides heaps of eggs cant keep paying that amount and only get 2 embies... also what about the immune drugs aaaaaaargh this is all just too much i tell ya.  I am also on the aberdeen waiting list which should come through end of this year so will at least have that freebie.

Hope you all well.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

just a quicky as Lyle really clingy with being unwell!!

just wanted to pass on loadsa hugs to those that are going thru a crap time at the mo    

D x


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as Eva screaming but wanted to give a huge virtual cuddle to Sonia, oh petal my heart goes out to you, we were all   this was your time.
Big cuddle to Gems too.
Hopefully get back on later for better not but couldn't read and run.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

PS Susan - how did you get on at the GP with your DPs DNA fragmentation test, did they say ok and did it right there or was it a problem??

I was hoping DP could get one done, even though his sperm analysis was normal


----------



## Mummy30

awww sonia   so sorry it was a BFN for you..... sending you lots of hugs


----------



## fionamc

Sonia - I know what you said about feeling nothing and knowing your own body but I hope you are wrong and have just tested too early.  And if it is definitely a BFN, I hope your NHS shots in Aberdeen can happen soon.
Starry - did you get somewhere nice for a drive and somewhere good to eat on Saturday?
Bloo - I know everyone says it, but think it's probably better to get chickenpox over and done with as young as possible.  Ewan had them when he was about 18 months and wasn't too poorly at all.  Mind you, he does have a few wee scars left even though he didn't really scratch.
Gems - hope you get on well tomorrow seeing DR Hamilton and that your cysts haven't grown too much.
Chucklemuch - it sounds as though you and DW have a great relationship and are able to discuss things between you.  But your'e right, it would probably be good for her if she were able to talk to someone else.  Does she have any friends who might have been in a similar situation and therefore understand what the two of you are going through?
Dons - know what you mean about messing up routines.  With Ewan, he always had an afternoon sleep (sometimes still does) and once everyone is at playgroup etc in the morning, it becomes afternoons for meet up with friends.  It was hard for us to go as Ewan was always too tired.
Hugs to everyone else.
Had a 'fun day' at playgroup this morning with Ewan and I had to stay.  I haven't seen him at playgroup much recently as you are exempt from duty for 3 months before and 3 months after having a baby.  He was told off by a staff member and when I went to find out what was going on, she asked me if his agressive behaviour was always just with boys!  He has been going for almost a year, he started after the easter hols last year and they have never mentioned agressive behaviour to me before.  He can be quite difficult at times and I have asked at times how he is getting on but to be honest, it is always pandemonium at the end of the session and difficult to get to talk with the teachers.  Also, I am quite shy and not good at pushing myself forward.  Will be really glad when he goes to nursery as hopefully the communication will be better.
Fiona X


----------



## jackabean72

Hello everyone sorry I ain't been on for a week or so.  Heed is totally up my bum.  Just on quickly before heading for an early bed will do personals 2moro night when DH is off out.

Just a few quickes hello to Chuck sorry to hear about your swimmers it's a good board full of lots of support.

Sonia - don't really know you that well but my heart goes out to you, lots of these  

Started the DR last week my hormones are all over the fricken place!!!! arghhh DH thinks i'm going crackers poor thing.

SPeak soon xxx


----------



## Mummy30

awww nicky - it must be a night for tears as ive just dried mine up.

Going to call the HV tomorrow to have a chat about As sleeping situation as i cant cope mentally or physically listening to him crying his heart out for 3 hours every night. Ive had enough.

We have our manchester trip in 3 weeks and my mum is having A whilst my inlaws are having R and C. But how can i go knowing he is in this state at bed times?  My mum is brilliant but im not sure how she will cope with it all either.  I really really cant wait for manchester, its a holiday for me... but im not going to enjoy it thinking about him at bedtime every night.  

oh look, here i go again.. better get the tissues...


----------



## tissyblue

Sending   to those who sound like they are desperately in need of some, esp Sonia. 

T


----------



## Mummy30

yeah i have my tears but i have to remember i am a very lucky girl to have him.

 to sonia who will get her BFP next tx...


----------



## fionamc

Dons   .  F crys a lot during the day and doesn't sleep much but at least I usually get a bit of an evening.  The thing I find if they don't settle til late, is I go to bed really late too, just to get some me time, then end up tired the next day.
Glad you had a great weekend Nicky.
Jack - sorry I was a bit slow on **!


----------



## twinkle123

Only just managed to get on here to catch up on today's news.  Can't stop as it's bedtime but just want to send Sonia big hugs.        Been there many times myself and know there's nothing really anyone can say to make it any better. Just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you 
x


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks Susan!  How are you?  your start is just round the corner - my next go will probably be around the same time April/May so maybe we can be cycle buddies...

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Sonia - So so soory hon it didn't work for you this time     - Extra big hug from Lyle next time we see you xx

Bev - can totally sympathsie  and I have on the one to tend to - but we have been doinf the "controlled crying" routine with Lyle and he slept through last  night that was what out HV advised so might be an idea to have a chat to your HV as it is really tiring and DP and I have been at each other throats as well as we have just been shattered - good luck x

Lyle on the mend much better mood today (perhaps cause he slept last nite)  Spots are crusting over so hoping I can get him back to nursery this week 

D x


----------



## Mummy30

bloo - im going to phone my HV this afternoon when they are asleep. CC is hard as he wakes up C.  I totally didnt realise poor wee lyle had CP... bless him, I must have not read your post properly. Hope he is recovering well but its best to get it over with... i remember when R got it, loads of mums i knew wanted to take their LOs round so they could catch it while they were young


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, not getting on much due to the chaos of getting bathroom done at home but am reading via mobile although can't post via mobile for some reason!

lots of   to everyone needing them.  Sonia so so sorry to hear about your BFN  .

Hi to chuckle, so nice to have a guy posting.

Bloo, good to hear Lyle on the mend.

Bev hope you get some advice from hv re A.

Now on maternity leave, was so glad to finish work on Friday.  Great not having to get up for work, although not comfy lying in bed in the mornings!


----------



## Bloofuss

Good luck with HV Bev - Keep me posted always up for any ideas to keep them sleeping  

Yeah Lyle covered but they are crusting over now and think it has been much easier with him being little as he hasn't touched let alone scratched them at all which has been good and prob why they are healing quickly!!  So can undertand some mmums wanting them to get them early on!! Hopefully that will be him better now he has caught all his bugs from Nursery - I hope!!

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Stuck at school for parents evening.  Grrr!!!!  

Roads and school car park were awful this morning.  Dread to think what they'll be like by 8pm tonight. 

Had a bad day.  Some awful classes mixed round with a couldn't-care-less about my job day today. Now I've got to speak non-stop for 2 hours with a sore head. Cant be bothered!

Fed up waiting for appointment after appointment.  We're not back to Glasgow until the 9th April which is just ages away and there's nothing I can do in the meantime.

Ah well.  Glad to hear Lyle's on the mend now.  
x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi ladies and Gentleman - welcome chucklemuch, its so good to see that it is not just women that seek advice and help from others.  

Sonia - sorry about your BFN   

Susan - parents evening OMG i dont know how you do it!! Just take a bottle of wine when you get in xx

   to all the mummies out there that are needing a nice 8 hour sleep and their little ones to sleep, would offer to babysit but think I would make things worse with my singing. 

Nothing much happening with me..just waiting patiently for AF to arrive and then to phone the clinic to be given date for down regging.  I hope no other personal matters get in the way as I really dont think I can cope with much more.  

Going to watch one born every minute again tonight (personal torture my husband thinks) begining to become hooked on it!!  Anyone else the same as me?

Button


----------



## tissyblue

button butterfly said:


> Going to watch one born every minute again tonight (personal torture my husband thinks) begining to become hooked on it!! Anyone else the same as me?


Have to say that I am watching it through gritted teeth at times...could happily have slapped that young girl last week who was screaming and acting like a complete child before she was even in proper labour.......and as for the woman who said she didn't even think she wanted to be a mother...

Bloo - glad to hear Lyle is getting better.

Button - mmmm 8 hours sleep....what's that again!

Dons - you are coping really well (even if you feel like you aren't at times). Things WILL get better.

Sonia - another 

Susan - hope you got home safe...long day for you, especially when the roads are bad. April will be here before you know it. 

Young Rory still a contented wee soul. Got his swim trunks ready for his first swim on Thurs. Hope we dont have any accidents in the pool! 
T


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Well it was test day today

ladies my head is swimming.........

Did a pee test today a boots one and I got a  

OH MY GOSH!!! dont know what to think now!!!  having a blood test this afternoon but should only get results tomorrow.  Should I believe this test I am in such shock!!!!!!

It was a boots one though and maybe its wrong??  I had thought AF was going to arrive 2 days ago and got that pink when I wiped but then nothing.  Its still early days. 

Cant even concentrate at work!

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Wooohooooooooo        if tody is test day it will be real xx

Be bk in a bit away to midwife.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i did boots tests 2 as i was spending to much on the cb ones so i would defo say its right hun right better go xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia.....................wow..................your head must be buzzin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        I think you should get a clear blue one as they seems to be the best, the ones that come up 1-2 weeks pregnant, just to be sure.  Oh chummie just delighted for you      this is definitely your BFP.
xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks ladies!  My head is a BUZZIN alright!! but cant get too ahead of myself though!!!  Been getting some mean headaches the last 3 days and my cheeks are red hot!  

Just need to calm down bloods could show otherwise!!!!

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Huge congratulations Sonia - now the next stage of worry begins.....


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh my goodness Sonia!!!  excellent news sweetheart xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow. Excellent news Sonia       So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## peglet

[fly] [/fly]

Fantastic News Sonia!!!

Congratulations !!!

Pegs


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Just a quickie update about my appointment yesterday...  DR Hamilton is on holiday....uuuurrrrgh!!  So Hazel did the scan for me...i have another 2 cysts... they dont think they are chocolate ones though which is a good thing so to speak.

My treatment has had to be abandoned at present though as they think my endo is flaring up big time...  I think with the 3 periods i've had since last treatment has been too much for the endo to cope with.

I've got to pic up a medicine from my GP on Friday to take for 7 days...i believe this is to bring on my period or something, its starts with an 'N'..THEN the day my period starts i have to go back on the pill...this will hopefully sort out my hormones in time for me to start again, hopefully middle of April....  

I'm trying to think positive at present...but its soooo hard .

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Gems - good sign that its not more endometrioma cysts!  I also have those cysts they called functional cysts that come and go within your ovary every month.  Going on the pill will definately sort you out as I found being on the pill I didnt have many endo troubles - the only thing i did have is a bit of brown spotting in the first month.

I know how hard it is to remain positive!! Look how negative I was this last week!  All the best and let us know how you get on.  April is not far away we already in March so to speak.....

Susan thanks! I still cant believe it. Will just believe it when I see the blood result.  I was totally convinced it hadnt worked!  If it does work I will be sooooooo grateful after all my operations and everything I have been through with the endo and colostomy bag and almost feel like I was dying last year december to feeling this is just to much to believe!!! It has to be your turn too in April and I am just praying and hoping for you chick you deserve it just as much!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls how you all doing?

Sonia how u feeling?

Nicky enjoy your nap oh i hope s is ok with her swine flu jab and doesn't feel it 2 much.

Gems sorry your tx has been cancelled just now but hopefully things will settle down b4 you start again in april. I think i have had the tablets your getting should bring af on in a few days well it did with me. 

Carol your new photos on ** are sooooo cute.

Dons hows a doing? I hope you got some advice from hv. Next time am up peterhead way il defo come in for a cuppa lol We ended up fraserburgh anyway couldn't believe how much snow was there lol.

Susan i hope next month flys by for you so you can get started with your txt again.


----------



## starrynight

Hmmm for some reason i had no room left lol

Button hope af shows up soon so you can get started again will you start on day 2 or 21?

Bloo glad lyle is better.

Lainsy you getting all excited now long to go now.

Tissy rory is so cute in that pic.

peg how u doing?

Fiona i hope you are getting some sleep i cant read back anymore but am sure you mentioned something about it lol.


----------



## starrynight

Omg am on dp laptop and for some reason it will only let me type so much!!

Sorry to everyone i have missed but cant read back anymore but   to everyone i have missed.xx

Well i had midwife today thats me 16wks today!! I never thought i would get this far everything fine my bump measures exactly 16wks and i now weigh 8stone!! Before i started tx i was 7.3 lol But am happy tho i got to hear the heartbeat 2 so that reassured me aswell and i bought my 1st ever baby thing today 2 little cream outfits sooooo cute its starting to feel real now. I also have strep b has any of you ladies had it? It means when i do go in2 labour i will need antibiotics and there is a risk of premature labour i wish i never googled it   but am not wanting to think of all that just now.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Starry -  head is swimming still dosent feel real.  Just got back from having my beta done lets hope its good news tomorrow and not a false pregnancy result.

Starry - wow 16 weeks already so quickly time has gone!

Phoned Dr Gorgy and he is like you need to come see me obviously for more drips and im like well im in Scotland?! wish he had my notes in front of him so he is like oh ok well make a phone consult with me tomorrow (another £90) and we can discuss.  So will need another drip thing in teh next week or so i presume depending on results.


----------



## Mummy30

sonia -  you bad girl testing too early... haha... sounding good now though... yeah i agree with carol, go out and get a clear blue test. they really are good. i have a couple of cheapy boots pee sticks and both showed a BFP for me......     congrats...

starry - well done on getting to 16 weeks.... you will be feeling baby move soon!! 

nicky - how did the jabbing go?

gemz - keep being patient and your time will come...  

lanisy - whos going to be your announcer for when the big day comes... we dont care who as long as someone does it!! We are of course VIPs in the FF world haha   hope you are relaxing and getting as much sleep as you can

not on for long, just boiled the kettle for another cuppa!!  HV is at a loss as to what to do regarding A as i am!!  I am keeping a sleep log for him so will see.... just hoping its a phase that he needs to grow out of!


----------



## Mummy30

woo hoo nicky - you are always up early so thats good


----------



## Lady G

Hi there, don't want to intrude but have been lurking for a while   lol, and you all sound lovely so just thought I'd say hello.  DH & I have been TTC for almost 5 years and throughout all the ups and downs of it all, reading this forum gives me hope, and I know I'm not alone.  Will be going on to Gonal F injections in the next couple of months and not quite sure what to expect, any advice would be appreciated.  Also wanted to say congrats to those who got their long awaited BFP's and send lots of good luck & babydust to those still trying. Look forward to chatting with you xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi and welcome lady G. It took me a while to join here too i was just a lurker for ages but without the girls here i would be lost lol. I also have pcos and was on clomid for 11months and then the gonal-f like you are going to be starting if you have any questions just ask il try and answer lol.xx

Sonia    for your blood results 2moro. Did you buy a clear blue test?

More snow here again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as Eva needing her bum changed....sorry to much info....just wanted to welcome Lady G and say everyone here is so lovely and supportive, I would be have been lost without everyone over the past 18 months or so.  We even meet up once a month, I finally made the last meeting and everyone is just as lovely face to face.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia that is fantastic news   - bad girl for testing too early !!!!  I am sure your bloods will come back fine tomorrow   .

Gems sorry to hear your treatment has been abandoned this time, but got to look after yourself first.  Hopefully April will be your time and of course Susan you too   .

Nicky hope S got on okay with swine flu jab.  Thanks for agreeing to be announcer for Bomber's arrival - as Dons said at least you are up nice and early to make announcement of Bomber's arrival - unlike me with Gillian   

Starry can't believe you are 16 weeks already - time flies doesn't it.  I still can't believe Bomber is due 2 weeks tomorrow, it hasn't dragged one little bit for me.

Welcome Lady G - you will find the girls great on here - lots of friendly help and advice.

Dons - enjoying not working, I slept in until 10am this morning, then had a lovely long shower and breakie.  It was bliss    Sorry if that's not what all you ladies with babies want to hear - I am just making the most of it before reality sets in


----------



## mommyof2

hiya ladies and gent! Chucklemuch, welcome! and Lady G same to you!

know that i am horrible at posting, but having seen saffa's news, could not read and not post! me dear, a BFP is generally a BFP!! Be glad now sweetheart! that's what Leslie told me when i had mine last year! i did about 7 tests in total!!!      
susan - really hope for you that it is your year this year!! Hope April comes for you soon!!! (think that's when your appointment is)
dons - hope A's sleep will be getting better!
starry - well done on getting to 16 weeks! as for group B strep, i had it too. there really isnt much to be worried about! I went to term with M and also he had no problems at all. The only thing is that at Aberdeen, they will give you your antibiotics at the onset of labor and also you get to go in sooner rather than later, if that is of any consolation! and the other thing is that they will keep you and baby in for 24hrs after the birth. Hope all this info will help you out! i know the feeling because i googled for about it for almost 1 week after i found out!   
Lainsy - well done! enjoy your lie ins...while they last!!  

to everyone else, a big  !!!

-may-


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there everyone,

Just on mega mega quick. Can only lurk on my phone but can't post.GRRRR.

Just wanted to say Sonia - fantastic news!!! Wooo hooo!! Congrats.  You don't get a false positive so let the good news sink in!!!  I am sure your bloods will come back fine tomorrow.  I wonder if there is more than one on board.......Eeeeeek. 

Sonia did you ever go to see Maureen at Fyvie?

Nicky - glad S got on fine today.  Girls are very clever.

Hi ya to everyone else.

Angela xxx


----------



## tissyblue

SONIA - WAHEY!!!!! 

Your news has made my day. Just enjoy and go with the flow. Just think, your first ever  

Lady G - hi there, welcome aboard. Hope we can all make your ttc journey a bit easier.

Nicky - well done to S. Hope she got a big cuddle after!
T


----------



## button butterfly

Sonia!!!!!!!!!!  Woooohooooo!!             . 

Hiya lady G and welcome join in and ask anything at all!  

Starry - I start on day 21, have some signs of AF starting .....come on AF get going!  

Button


----------



## Saffa77

Thank you all you all make me feel so excited!!! Hope its real!! Hope its not a MC or a ectopic or biochem!!    already thinking the worst as just feels too surreal.

Angela - No didnt go see Maureen had my appointment in January but then couldnt take the day off work and also didnt know where I would of started to find her place as dont know the areas here at all.  Really like the reading I got with one lady I saw at show at the ballroom physic show so thought one reading would be enough as too many would confuse me LOL

Off to have a shower chat later

Nicky - well done of S she seems like a very brave confident girl!!!

S


----------



## jackabean72

Evening Ladies,

Firstly a huge congrats to Sonia on her  , really sounds like you had been through alot and deserve all the happiness in the world .  Good luck with the blood tests 2moro  .

 to Lady G.

Nicky - hope everything went well with S flu jab 

Gems- just keep thinking   April will just fly in 

Starry - It must be an amazing feeling to know you are 16 weeks now  

Dons - I really hope that A starts to settle down with his sleeping soon, i'm thinkin of u.  I also see ur going to Man U, how exciting!!

Lanisy - It's so exciting that you've only got 2 weeks left...can't wait to see photos  

Hello to Tissy, Angela, Peg, Button, May, Carol, Bloo, Fiona and anyone else i've missed!

On day 7 on DR, nothing can prepare you that's for sure.  Are you boobs meant to be this sore for the whole 7 days? And the headaches??

So tired off to bed now b4 I fall asleep at the laptop 

Night x


----------



## Mummy30

Morning already... grrrrr

up since 6 today   but A went to sleep at 7pm last night !! yee haa

Jack - yeah off to see man u v fulham on mothers day... cant wait, flights and hotel all booked and im raring to go. its a dream come true (well the 2nd dream come true, as i went to england v israel at wembley a few years ago now... nothing will top that... ever... wembley literally took my breath away... anyway...)  just worried about the twins. DS1 is looking forward to his stay with nanny and granda but not sure how babies will get on... 

just wanted to say to tissy - How Lush is wee Rory... he is soooo cute, i keep looking at his piccy. you must be so proud of him!  

ill have to add more photos of my two on **, not done that for a while.....


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Well did another test this morning and got another 2 lines - another boots one didnt get time to get a CB one yesterday.  So lets hope bloods ok will be back later to let you know.  Didnt sleep a wink last night thinking of bad thoughts!  aaaargh.

Sx


----------



## fionamc

Hi Sonia,
I have to say I found the cheapie (Tesco) tests reliable enough and with the number of tests I did, I would have been bankrupt using CB all the time.  Saying that, it's lovely to splash out on a CB just to see that word 'pregnant'!
Will try to get back later for more personals but going to take advantage of having a shower while F is sleeping and E watching cbeebies - no plagroup because of the snow today.
Fiona X


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Just back from nurse and she is like bloods are not back yet but they sitting in the LAB and she said that I was positive and results were in the 1000 whatever that means and to come back tomorrow to do another test!! She was grumpy today and didnt even seem happy.  I have no idea what normal numbers are!  Still in Shock!!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh sons... that sounds  high... twinnies maybe   just kidding, ive no idea whats normal.. i dont remember getting my levels tested, i just POAS and called in... then had my early scan.  Still sounds good though


----------



## Saffa77

well you laugh but doctor is thinking the same.... he wants me to have a gestational scan next week. GULP!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - twins are ACE!!!


----------



## Mummy30

sonia, just found this piece of info from another thread on here..... ive cut and pasted it

A BETA test measures the level of HCG in the blood to see if level looks good.  50 or less is not too good, 100 + is good, 300 + could be multiples etc.....the test has to be done on day 14 or 15 to make sense I think....


your nurse said your levels were in the 1000    quads    haha......


----------



## Saffa77

I know its worrying isnt it!!!!

EEEEK next worry

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

haha STOP worrying!!!! What ever it is, its sounding good... go with it!!


----------



## tissyblue

Ooooo quads!    How will they all fit round the table at Pizza Express They will have to build an extension! 

Brill news Sonia. Like Dons says, go with the flow. It is all good, if a bit scary
T


----------



## starrynight

Woohoo sonia your levels sound really good!!! Ya see your defo preggers lol And you will get a scan next wk thats even better it will help you relax a bit Have you told your folks yet?xx


----------



## angelina1976

Sonia if it is quads you can give me one. lol.  

Thanks for all the bubbles Nicky 

xxxx


----------



## Red6

Congratulations Sonia, thats fantastic news - you deserve this so much after all you have been through,
Maybe I will go back to Dr G after all


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Sonia just sooooooooo delighted for you, honestly it's fab news and I bet you can't wait for your first scan.  Just fantastic news                  

Carol
xxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Sonia.  Fantastic news.

I've recorded One Born Every Minute just watching it just now, in tears lol.  That poor baby who's stomach is outside it's body.  Then I started crying when the baby was born in the pool.  Hormones are def out my control ha ha.

Dons - Glad to hear A sleep better last night, fingers crossed you get more of the same tonight. .  I'm sure the twins will be fine when your away, you deserve a wee break away.

What's with this rain, I went out at lunchtime and got totally soaked!! arghhh.  Going out for a hen night on Saturday into town so hope it stays dry.  It's weird going out into town and not drinking, looking forward to coming home after the meal and waking up on Sunday hangover free  .

Speak soon, thanks god it's Friday 2moro xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia that is fantastic news, I bet you are still in shock


----------



## Mummy30

evening

 my car has been bashed big time.  dont know if anyone ever sees me moan about a certain neighbour always parking in my space... well this neighbour has reversed into my car and made is undrivable. The drivers door and passengers door have a massive dent in them and dont open/shut properly.  Grrrrrrrr. It was my neighbours dad driving his car so hope he is insured to drive it.  He said he usually drives the jag which has parking sensors... so obviously forgot he was in a different car, heard no bleep and thought it was clear to reverse. FFS.  The poor mannie was shaking and in shock, im glad he told me. he didnt have much of a choice as my other, lovely and close friends, neighbour spotted him trying to push   his car off of mine. So its been an evening of checking car, taking photos and getting on the phone to my insurance who will recover all costs including that of a hire car. And its a ppl carrier that im getting and hopefully tomorrow. 

nightmare.    I have a certain family member on my ** account that has said in the past to stop moaning about my neighbours in my status... well now i hope she can see why i moan at them!!! 

And last year, my next door neighbour bashed into my car. And he didnt even have the decency to tell me, i had to tell him he had done it.  Good job i dont have a neighbour the other side of me so surely it cant be 3rd time unlucky. Grrrrrr


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh nicky, im going through some 500 odd emails from my other account.... and ive found lots of photos you sent me of S, im enjoying looking at them!!!   sent before xmas!!


----------



## Mummy30

it is my email address but i normally use hotmail now... i must really check my other adress more often!! great photos!!


----------



## starrynight

Dons hope you got the insurance sorted on your car!! How annoying did you manage to get another car?
Jackabean i added you on ** it wouldnt let me leave a msg so u know who i am lol Hope the headaches aint to bad i got them all the time. Oh i had a sober nite out when i was dr last time i enjoyed not having a hangover the nxt day but i did have 2drinks naughty i know but it couldnt have made much of a difference coz look at me now.
Trying thank you i totally scared myself looking up stuff on the net about it i wont be looking at anymore lol.
Nicky hows things goin? You still getting the ball rolling to have another little one?

Hi to everyone else am on dp laptop and for some reason it wont let me write much xx

Am away to the burger van lol I know very healthy


----------



## Saffa77

Dons - oh no!!!! i would not have been impressed either!  Hope the car gets sorted out soon.

Hi to all else.  I am having such headaches!! Had to up my water big time and headache getting better.  Didnt go to work today as spoke to Dr Gorgy yesterday and he wants me to have another drip thingy today!!! aaaargh didnt have a good experience last time but guess i know what to expect now.  will do anything now!!!  Going to see the nurse soon for another beta test to hopefully see numbers doubling if not then   Not feeling anything really yet boobs still the same maybe a tiny bit tender and feeling a tiny bit tired but hey guess it is early early days.

Nicky - Ouch those photos on **! 

Starry - enjoy the burger!  

Lainsy - yes have told my folks only and they are very excited but reminded them lots can still happen.

Susan - how you getting on with the loan etc?  drive to work any better??  Hope it dosent snow anymore.  April almost here chick   we literally in March now so only one month and 1 week and you there to get it all signed and hopefully new protocol!  

Angela - hi!  

off to get ready chat later.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Oh sonia your sounding so much like i did i kept thinking something would go wrong am sure i was saying that up untill 12wks coz i was so scared something would go wrong. But your levels are really good hun i didnt get my bloods checked so i had the worry of that 2 not knowing if they were high enough or not and urs are defo high and thats a really good sign. Am sure your levels have doubled hun try and think    i know its hard tho. And i was getting killer headaches at the start to.xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hey ladies

Dons - That sounds like some awful bad luck you've been having.

I have also had the worst day ever for bad luck, we it went something like this...me and a couple of girl from work went to Broadstraik Inn for lunch even before we'd gone into the place I slipped and went over on my ankle!!!  Fell straight onto my bum and twisted my my ankle, wasn't too bad I was limping a bit but I was absolutely soaked.  Anyways went back to work put my foot on a chair and the first aider got me a bag of ice to help with the swelling.  All was going well until at 4 o'clock I got up to put my shoes back on and I must have turned in the wrong direction coz I went over on it again!!!   This time I screamed in pain looked down and the bone had popped out of place  , it seemed to click back into place however by this time I was crying in agony.  I had to be wheeled down in the lift to a workmates car in my desk chair and taken to A&E.  Turns out I've dislocated my ankle no broken bones luckily however now I've got a splint on my ankle and crutches coz I can't walk!  A great start to my weekend.  To top all that off I've got the cold and can't breath through my nose, so DH is off to tesco now to get some olbus oil see if I can clear it so I can get to sleep tonight. 

I'm sorry to rant but I just feel so down now, it's like nothing is going right at all recently.

I hope everyone else's weekend has started better??!!

Jx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia, how did u get on today??


----------



## Mummy30

hi

nicky - i now have my courtesy car but its only a ford focus and i cant fint my buggy in properly.. it squeezes in but i think its jammed in the boot now    so, i cant go anywhere with the twins in the car so its a total waste. i did ask for a ppl carrier and i got a focus. Why me.  

My neighbours are being a bit funny after the incident, kinda wishing i got the police out as i have found out the man likes a good drink. Last night, he was shaky but i put it down to him just being shook up from the bump but he made a quick retreat back to his home, his son took him home. At the "scene" he didnt give me details so i have done it all through my insurance. Then when i went to knock on my neighbours door to get his fathers details he didnt have them.. he did go to his house to get them though. When he came back to mine to give me them he didnt know his dads address   and gave me one, then changed it to another. Now, this morning the dads wife knocked to say their son had given me the wrong address so all in all i have been given 3 addresses for the man.. you would think his son would know his address   
Im wondering now if the man had been drinking so wish i had got him breathalysed, but at the time i didnt think of that. And ive not seen him at all since it happened, only his son and his wife have spoken to me.  

Im leaving it up to my insurance company but they are a bit useless as they said there isnt a garage on my postcode for my car to go to... so im going to be calling them if its not towed away at the weekend as every day is another day without it. 

So now, cause we are off to edinburgh in 2 weeks for our flight to manchester we cant take the big car as we planned to.  All cause some idiot didnt look when he was reversing. Im still very angry at everything. Not a scratch on his car. Ive never got on with them. And now i want to move. but DP doesnt.  

Anway, sorry for that mini rant, didnt mean to type it... im off to bed.. football is 12pm kick off tomorrow so gotta be up and ready to go for 10


----------



## Saffa77

Bev - aaargh yip sounds llike he may of been on the bottle and now trying to get away with it!! Hope it gets sorted.

Yes got on ok yesterday actually think cos i know what to expect with regards to the drip etc and this time she managed to find a good vein to stick it in.  Took 2 hours.  Scared for my blood results on Monday eeeeek ( had my second HCG bloods yesterday to see if numbers doubling)    Am off today for my progesterone shot at the G-docs and tomorrow too have to have them everyday now as levels were not high enough.  DP is coming with today to learn how to do it so he can give it to me OUCH! they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sore!  Its like thick oil.

Jackabean - oh no!!!  

Hope you all well, looks like weather has warmed up a bit today.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Nicky great news about meeting S's birth mum.

Jackabean sorry to hear about your fall - hope you are feeling better soon  

Dons what a time you are having - hope you get your car all sorted soon - sounds like your neighbours are a right hassle  .  Can't you ask your insurance company for a bigger car?  If you fancy some company next week I would be happy to come and visit!

Had midwife yesterday, nothing happening - have another appointment for 11 March, my due date and she reckons she will see me then  .  At the moment I am not too bothered, still quite enjoying having time off work so making the most of it.

Sonia how are you keeping?

Big hello to everyone else !!  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Had a great time watching the footie today - gutted I didn't get down to the game but too long a journey on the bus.  Panicked Iain with jumping all round the sitting room when we scored - I think he thought I would go into labour    Mrs Coops - what a great first game for Kyle


----------



## Mummy30

elaine - feel free to come anytime.... either PM me or text me, twins usually  nap around 10is. perfect time for tea/coffee!! Not busy this week that i can think off, not as if i can take a drive anywhere!


----------



## clasha1

Hey you lot ave 3 days to wait now speak about stressed lol!! been feeling really dizzy has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## Saffa77

clasha - Know exactly how that feels and still feeling it now..... try to relax feeling dizzy is a good sign ....... I am still symptomless..... awaiting 2nd beta results but phoned and they not in yet..... Useless i tell ya.... Really hope you get your BFP are you at home or at work?

Nicky - how did you get on with S?

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

Hey Saffa - hope that was decaff you were having this morning  

Hope everyone is having a good day
T


----------



## Saffa77

LOL Decaff alright!!! Always drink decaff anyways.  PS Rory is sooooooooooooooooo cute!!!

Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Very cute pic of Rory 

Clasha fingers crossed for you!!!!  

What a lovely day fo a change!!!! Nice to see some sunshine


----------



## clasha1

Hi Saffa what date are you testing? i tool 5 days off after transfer- was back at work wed/thurs last week then phoned in sick friday and today so far -so scared incase I overdo it before test day but i suppose they would have implanted by now if they are stil there?? x


----------



## starrynight

Hi everyone hope you all had a nice wknd.

Sonia just saw ur beta results on another thread    are you going to start believing it all now?xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi clasha

Yes I tested on Wednesday OTD and got a BFP!  still very nervous though!!! Got my second beta results and they are 2186!! pretty happy the first ones was above 1000 but didnt give me exact figures as they buggered up and didnt respool the blood or something and now blood was thrown away FFS!!!!!! you dont play around with pregnancy tests.  The lab says when its high numbers they have to respool them but didnt.  They did with the second bloods though.  The thing is the bloods need to double every 48 hours but think mine have so pretty happy.  Need to relax a bit more and feeling stressed something is going to go wrong.

Clasha - all the best for you!!

Nicky - Poor wee S bet she will be happy when she sees the balloon though.  You seriously have a tough cookie there!!

Sx


----------



## clasha1

Thats great news sonia send some luck the Banff way!!  

Are you dealin through aberdeen? whats this beta tests?? am confused.... its easy done! were u not tempted to test early? am dying to but cant bring myself to do it xxx


----------



## mommyof2

Sonia - Great news!! Good to hear that your beta levels have done well! Hope you are keeping well now and sending you lots of    
Clasha - Good luck on your 2ww! Trust me, dont test early! You'll just drive yourself up the wall with the results....I did it and when mine showed me BFP....i drove myself nuts checking all other possible false BFPs.... Just be really good! hard to do, i know! but you've got only 3 days to go girl!!!! Take care!

hello to everyone else!!! Enjoyed our lovely weather today!!!

-May-


----------



## clasha1

Thanks May al take your advice and not test even though its driving me crazy! Doesna help that my hubby is offshore just now so al be testing on my todd again... just not ready for bad news - am hoping thursday is a lucky day! x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sending Clasha   thoughts, hope Thursday is your day!!!!!!


----------



## button butterfly

Just popping on the say goodluck Clasha     so far so good.  xxx

Button


----------



## Saffa77

Clasha hang in there remember i tested 3 days early and BFN so DO NOT TEST!!!  Beta test is a BHCG test to test the pregnancy hormone in your blood    

Starry - sorry our posts crossed... LOL  Still dont believe it its too good to be true - but still LOADS of hurdles to cross just happy as this is the furtherst I have ever gotten.

Sx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

I haven't disappeared off the fac of the earth STILL here!!  Juust been megga busy what with Lyle having Chicken Pox and me being back at work now NO time to chat to my ladieeee friends SO SO sorry - hope you are all doing okay.

Sonia AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  I am so so so so chuffed for you - that it ace!!!!  Defo BIG hug coming you way xxxxx

I have been trying to read back post but nae easy so sorry for no personal buy you know I loves ya all    

D x


----------



## clasha1

Ah sonia am with you now thats the test i have through the house that the hospital gave me?? I know 2 whole days to wait feels like an eternity!


----------



## jackabean72

Evening ladies,

Can't sleep been off work today, ankle is still sore and can't walk.  Feeling very down, I wish I could stop crying.  Why does everything have to be so difficult!!!!  

Hello to Clasha I don't think we've spoken b4-  for your 2ww not long now I hope its a  

Hope everyone else is well

Jx


----------



## clasha1

Hi J nice to meet you xx This 2ww seems like the longest wait of my life! Forgot how bad it was last time- just hopin 2010 will be a good year for us all!!! xxx


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

Sorry for going a bit AWOL the last 2 weeks, been licking my wounds somewhat, the BFN has hit me harder than I thought it would.

So, it's March, spring has sprung (ok not really), and I have a fresh start, waiting for my next period so I can get cracking again....

Hello to everyone, lots of things happening...

Clasha - good luck with the TWW, almost there...
Saffa - I'm thinking there are two little heartbeats in there!!!
Dons - Nae fine about your car - surely you can fight for a like for like car and get a bigger one, considering you are a family of 5.
Nicky - Glad S's Eyes are ok.

Sorry for lack of personals, away to go into a 2 day meeting (yawn) but just wanted to say Hi.....

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies,

Clasha -I can only imagine how it must feel, two days and counting.    

Bloofuss - I hope that Lyle is feeling better?

Nicky - Did S like her balloon??  

Sonia - How are you feeling today?

Pegs - Sorry to hear about you BFN   

Dons - Hope you are managing to get things sorted out with your insurance company??

Lainsy - How is bomber? 

Howdy to everyone else I've forgotten - Tissy, Starry, Button, May, Shorntnsweet and those I have missed.

AFM - Off work again today but I've said I'll go back the mora so better get practising with my crutches lol.  Feeling a bit more   about everything today, sometimes I think my mood is determinded by the weather!  My mum called this morning to see how I was and got very upset over the phone - says she's feeling really helpless coz she's away down in Glasgow and I'm up here   .  Going down to see her in a couple of weeks so hoping that will cheer her up.  

Chow for now J x

Jxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Sorry I've not been around recently.  Feeling really down and depressed about everything and didn't want to come on and bring the mood down when Sonia has such happy news.  I'm so, so happy for you Sonia.  

That's all for now.  Just wanted to let you know I'm still here!
x


----------



## clasha1

Hey Susan what stage are you at now? xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

Lyle snoozing so thought I would jump on see how we are all doing.

Sonia - Don't fret I never felt any preggie symptoms with Lyle at all in the early stages so could all still be normal but I totally understand your fretting I was exactly the same xx  

Susan - I really don't know what to say other than I am thinking of you and Lyle sending you the biggest cuddle to cheer you up  

Clasha - Good luck  will do a positive dance for you   

Jackabean - Life just gets you down sometimes - I am so so lucky to have Lyle but sometimes I even just burst into tears hugs coming you way     - the sun shining does make a bit fo a difference tho x

Dons -       about your car - hope you get things sorted out ok - like that all you need!!!

Nicky -  Lyle can be desructive too and I thoght ti was just a boy thing     have to get those 2 together again  

BIG Hello to all I have missed think the we man is stirring D x


----------



## clasha1

Thanks Chez am trying to remain positive but ken fit like its a chore!! Ave no way of knowing if it has worked or no xx


----------



## twinkle123

Clasha - I'm about to start my 6th IVF after my 'consents' appointment at GCRM in Glasgow on the 9th April.  Never been anywhere near a BFN so not particularly looking forward to going through it all again.   Money has well and truly run out too! 
x


----------



## clasha1

Oh god Susan you have fairly been through the mill! I feel bad and its only my 2nd time -how on earth do you cope 6 times what a strain! Do you think you will have more luck in Glasgow? Do they know why its not happening? xx


----------



## twinkle123

No idea how I cope Clasha.  Just keep going I suppose.  We're moving to the Glasgow clinic because Aberdeen were just going to do everything exactly the same again.  Glasgow are going to give me clexane and prednisolone and work out my protocol much more individually than Aberdeen ever did.  They weren't prepared to try anything different.  I did immune testing last summer and it's come back with high NK cells but Aberdeen don't really believe in it all
x


----------



## Saffa77

Susan -    I seriously think that the clexane and the steroids will do the trick for you this time - it has too! When would you start the drugs with Glasgow?  Will you get your protocol through when you sign your consent forms or how will it work?

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sonia. I think I get my protocol when we sign the consent forms.  Assume we start as soon as we can after that.  Hope so as I've been waiting ages now.  Glasgow are giving me the extra drugs with no question but don't think they start me on them until EC/ET.  Dr G suggested I start them something like day 5 of stimms.  Not sure whether I should wait until our appointment in April or phone them before. So confused!!!  
x


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - I think go with what GCRM are saying dont you think?  otherwise how would you do it get a prescription from Dr Gorgy and start drugs on Day 5 then carry them on with GCRM.  Are you going to mention to GCRM about the tests you had?  I think maybe just go with what GCRM tell you do to otherwise you just going to have added stress etc.  They are a good clinic.  The thing with Dr G is he will give you a prescription but then that is it you have to keep chasing him - especially as we dont cycle with him  if you know what i mean.  Thats why I panicked in the beginning cos i felt guilty taking all these immune drugs with the Portuguese doctor not knowing of half the stuff i am on and it added huge stress.  Dont think starting steroids for a week or so before EC is going to make too much of a difference anyways?  THe problem is every doctor always has a different protocol and idea etc and makes it so much harder and confusing for us at the moment we need as little stress as possible.  

Have you managed to find out what you taking for progesterone?  


PS Tissy saw you again today..... stop following me.....   you were driving up St Swithin in your silver audi? i was waving at you but you didnt see me


Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Stop making me cry Nicky!   Not in a bad way though!  I seriously never thought when I first found this site I would meet such amazing, caring people - even before we started to meet in person.  Right, under Nicky's orders, I will start thinking positively.  

Sonia - that's exactly what I was thinking.  Was just hoping someone could confirm it for me and help me make up my mind.  Things get too complicated if Dr G is involved. Anyway, I don't understand what he says!!! Will go with what GCRM tell me to do but mention gestone as they never did say what progesterone I would be getting.  Did you take aspirin and high dose folic acid too?
x


----------



## Saffa77

Good thinking Susan      attitude all the way!


I am on gestone only because my body wasnt absorbing the pessaries.... Test should reveal this at ET.  I am on aspirin but dont take it if GCRM dont ask you too with your heart murmur.  I am not on high dose folic acid just the normal one.  Try not think too much about it all I think go to your appointment on the 9th and just go with whatever they say.  Stay calm and forget Dr gorgy as you never felt comfortable with him anyways. 

S


----------



## twinkle123

Don't worry Nicky, it was a happy cry. Not a sad one!  
x


----------



## tissyblue

Saffa77 said:


> PS Tissy saw you again today..... stop following me..... ;
> 
> Sx


He he hee! Just making sure you are taking it easy. My spies are everywhere!
T


----------



## clasha1

All I can say Susan as you are one brave lady going through so much!!   xxx


----------



## Mummy30

evening

just on quick as off to bed, shattered... just back from seeing emergency doc at local a and e.  A has a bad skin infection... been sick all day and kept nothing down. Covered in a rash so i panicked... called NHS24 who said to take him down as a precaution (he was checked for measles although he has had mmr.) ... he is fine.. has amoxicillin now.  
Just hope DS1 and C dont get ill now...  really hasnt been my week this week.


----------



## peglet

Just a quicky - ooer missus!

Nicky - Grobags are fine, as long as her core body temp is ok, she'll be fine, honest. My S has been in a grobag from 6 weeks old, in fact we've just stopped using it, favouring a wee quilt in her "big girls bed"

Hello to everyone esle, want to wave some PMA, Good wishes and happy sunshine for those who need it, Spring is coming, it's sunny and it's time to feel HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!

Right got to dash, supposed to be in a meeting at 9!

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, so sorry I haven't been on for a while, I read every day but it's just getting time to post.  That's Eva just awake again, wee madam.  Nicky Eva sleeps in a grow bag too, really helps that she doesn't kick off the covers or get her legs through the bars of her coat but we put winter gloves on after her last bottle as her hands are always cold.  She could always wear a wee cardigan on top of her pjs.  
One more quickie as Eva screaming in her cot.....Susan you keep your chin up petal and as Nicky said please keep thinking positively.  This cycle is going to be completely different from all the past ones so this one WILL work, you have to keep believing that your time will come.  We are so so proud of you and you definitely get the award from me for being so strong.  You're allowed your down days chum but you have to pick yourself up and keep going.  We are all here for you Susan  
Sonia hope you're doing fine honey
Hope A gets better soon Dons, poor wee boy.
Bloo not spoke to you for ages, hope you're doing fine and little Lyle.
Come on Lainsy we're getting impatient  
Big big hugs to all you other lovely ladies, sorry little personals.
Carol
xx


----------



## clasha1

Dont know what happened to me overnight but have been crying since I woke up and feel really really negative about my test tomorrow.

Has anyone tested the day before got a negative - then tested the OTD and got a positive?? I would do one today but am scared incase its bad news - i know ave not long to wait but its driving me insane! Just got a feelin there is nothing there


----------



## Saffa77

Clasha - i know its hard know exactly the anxiety you are feeling right now!!! Can you not go out and do something today watch a movie or something to try make you forget about testing??  I would wait until tomorrow I KNOW its hard -hang in there - you can do it!!!

I am feeling so negative myself today I know you all think I may be so negative and stupid but seriously i feel so normal so normal that I could go for a bungy jump somewhere right now NOT ONE twinge no sore boobs nothing just have a bad feeling!! really hate this its so hard and though after getting a BFP its easier well its not.  I want head down the toilet symptoms!  you BFP ladies seriously 
when did you start feeling any symptoms?


----------



## clasha1

Hey Saf we are never happy are we - we struggle to get the positive pregnancy then the worry doesnt stop there - whens ure scan? xxx

Am trying t o keep busy but its always on my mind - would hate to have to tell my hubby bad news over the phone tomorrow!


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Got my 3rd Beta results and on 18days past transfer it has gone from 2186 to 6590!!!!!!!!!! am happy and am going to try relax now. Scan is on Monday - will be 6 weeks exactly!! Nerve wracking!

Hang in there Clasha.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

great to see some good news on here..... levels are great sonia, you really are pregnant! stop worrying as you will pass on the worry vibes to your bubba.... relax and enjoy the moment.

clasha -     well done for staying away from the tests... 1 more day to go... no sign of AF is a good sign. 

Aiden seems ok this morning..  just very grumpy and sleepy. he isnt allowed solid food.  

Cancelled a VIP coffee date tomorrow but have rescheduled..... lol

Im still not happy... my car will be out of action til mid april, its not even getting picked up til tuesday. im gutted. thats an understatment. cant stop crying. dont know whats wrong with me. its been a truely awful week including the death of one of my (nice) neighbours. 

I dont really think anything else can go wrong surely.


----------



## Saffa77

thanks dons you right!

Sorry to hear about your week!  It hasnt been good has it!  Really hope you can at least sort out a bigger car as for the neighbours AAAAAAAARGH is all i can say I would be fuming too.

Hope Aiden gets better poor wee boy!  Chin up Dons. You are a strong girl!

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

Sonia - no bungee jumping!!!

I had no sickness, no sore (.)(.), no headaches, no cravings.......everyone is different, just remember you ARE pregnant!

Clasha - less than 24 hours to go. Everything crossed for you.
T


----------



## clasha1

Hey donsbabe - the nurse told me AF wouldnt appear this time because of the pessaries and progynova tablets doesnt make things any easier...

Cheers for all your wishes am hanging in there - JUST!! Wish I could just sleep till tomorrow morning xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya 

Just home from a poop day at work!!!  Got a big bar of chocolate from one of the girls at work and really just wanting to eat it for my tea and nothing else!!      Nicky I got your message - will have a look at when you guys are meeting up and will try and come, it would be good to put names to faces too. x

Just wanted to say clasha - hang in there!   

Sonia - 6 weeks   wow that is great

Dons -   

Susan -  

Lainsy - hope you have your feet up!!

Infact everyone  

Button


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls - just back from being out for hot chocolate and cake at the garden centre in Mintlaw - yum!  Enjoying this not working lark  

Sonia - that is just great news about your levels - can't wait until Monday to hear all about your scan, it will be amazing for you.  Remember I had no symptoms at all either and used to kind of wish I would be sick just to make it feel more real  

Tissy - glad to hear you are keeping tabs on Sonia  

Clasha only 1 more day - hang in there.   for good news tomorrow.

Nicky you're on the list for when Bomber put's in an appearance.

Carol unfortunately I think Bomber is too comfy at the moment - so your patience will have to last a bit longer  

Bev - OMG.  You don't half get a raw deal sometimes.  Let's hope you get your courtesy car sorted - surely they have to give you a car that you can fit your car seats and pram etc in.  That is just ridiculous.  Sorry to hear about Aiden, hope the wee soul is feeling better soon and we get to have our coffee date  

I am doing fine - no twinges, nothing.  Bomber still quite comfy inside I think    Must admit though, I am not fed up yet - just enjoying the time off work.


----------



## jackabean72

Evening to you all,

I always think everything moves so fast!!  

Nicky - Thanks for the email, I've sent a message on the "aberdeenshire meet" thread.  I'm so sorry I didn't realise what that invitation to your skew-whiff cards was, if you send it to me again I can click become a fan.  Glad that you manage to catch up on some well earned rest  . I really admire you for meeting up with S birth mum, it must be so difficult at least you have DH to lean on.  I don't mean to be nosy but is it usual practise for the birth parents to want to meet up like that?  I don't know anything about adoption really. Sending you a   and hope everything goes well.

Sonia - I have no idea about being pregnant but from what I've been reading on different threads it seems totally normal not to have any signs.  6 weeks on Monday   so excited for you. I   that your little one(s) keeps safe and snug.

Dons - It seems like your having a terrible case of bad luck, seen your posting on ** too about the hire car what a nightmare.  Have they managed to get a differenet hire car for you?  I can't believe your neighbour got away scot free!!!  Have a  

Lainsy – I hope that you are enjoying your time before bomber makes his appearance? 

Button - Sorry to hear you had a poop day at work hoping the bar of chocolate went down a treat? 

Clasha – Really good that you managed to hold out and not take a test today.  I have everything crossed for you 2moro.    

Gillian – The pictures of Kyle are so gorgeous, he’s so small.  Keep them coming  

Hello to everyone else I've missed. Sending you all    

AFM-Back at work today, oh what a nightmare it's been getting about in these crutches!!  Waiting at work now for DH to come and collect me.  I can't believe I've got my first baseline scan next week, it seems to have flown in which is a good thing as I'm so impatient.  Having a   day so that's something I suppose.  Does anyone else get bruising when they do their injections?

Enough for now, chat soon

Jackie x


----------



## starrynight

Clasha good luck for 2moro    .

Sonia    told you it would be fine.

Lainsy cant wait for any news come on bomber lol

Dons hope little a is better you are really having a sh*t time just now. 

Nicky glad s eyesight is ok and good luck for friday. Will this be a new thing with s birthmum?

Sorry no personals for everyone but dp laptop crap and will only let me type so much but   to everyone.

xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi abdy thanks for joinin me on ******** xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all a quicky from me as am shattered, Nicky have messaged you back re meet am definately keen to make it this time albeit nervous to meet everyone as can be quite shy.

Dons know you have had a poop day - hope things better tomorrow!!!!

Clasha - good luck for tomorrow sending heaps   your way!!!!

Lainsy - no sign of bomber making an appearance yet  

Hi to everyone else - sorry no more personals dead on my feet today !!!

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Clasha good luck for tomorrow,     it is a good day for you, will be checking to see how you got on.  xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just nipping on to say good luck to Clasha for tomorrow.       Keeping everything crossed for you x

Jackie - I always bruise badly with my injections but then again, I bruise easily with anything.  The tiniest of bumps on a door handle etc brings me out in a bruise!  I tend to alternate legs and press firmly with cotton wool after pulling the needle out.  It soon becomes 2nd nature!

Come on Elaine - get that baby out!  Waiting patiently for the photos.   Love that garden centre although have been served by my senior pupils quite a few times!  So many bits and pieces to buy that you don't actually need!  

A mountain of work to get through tonight as usual so speak later
Susan
x


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Nicky I got your message on ** re wiff cards so clicked to become member.  

Susan - Glad to hear that the bruising is normal, I don't actually do the injections as I'm mega scared of needles lol  DH does them for me.  I thought it's nice to have him do them too as it makes him feel more a part of the process.

Again   for a BFP for clasha 2moro xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Wow this thread has been rather busy today!!!

Wow also good to see we are going to have a good few peeps for the meet up awesome news!!! always good to know who we chatting to on here hey!

Clasha - added you as a mate too.  Good luck for tomorrow only a few more hours!!! I know you wont be able to sleep tonight but testing at 4am or 5am is fine!!!   

Quick one hi to else thanks for all good luck wishes feel more chilled out tonight even though that chilled out feeling dosent last long.  The thing that is really freaky is that I feel nothing but guess that is normal now!!  

Chat later hi to all else

Mrs coops thanks for the message

Starry yes you were right LOL



Sx


----------



## jackabean72

How disappointing! I thought you could blow your own bubbles lol xx


----------



## clasha1

Thanks to you all for the wishes hope it works! Al be on first thing to let you know xxx


----------



## clasha1

cheers nicky think al be prayin in ma sleep!!


----------



## starrynight

Lol uz lot can yap when uz want to     .xx

I have been getting odd pains in my sides today plz tell me its normally oh god my paranoia might be starting to kick in again  

Kacks i got the bruises 2 everytime i injected i got a lump oh i could never let dp inject me ouch.

xx


----------



## starrynight

LOL ment jacks  

Clasha     for 2moro 

Nicky am loving your cards.


----------



## jackabean72

Starry - DH is so gentle, think he missed his calling lol

Nicky - Your cards look really good, you'll def need to get more pics up online so we can see them all and perhaps make a purchase. 

Jackie x


----------



## starrynight

Nicky yea get more up lol I will defo be wanting you to do something for me i have my goddaughters 3rd bday in april. Not sure about the meet am a really shy person when i dont know any1 properly lol Unless i have a vodka in my hand lol.

Looks like there is alot of people goin this time aswell uz will defo have a laugh.xx


----------



## twinkle123

What a chatty bunch you've all been today. Been sitting at the piano for hours staring at my 3rd year compositions trying to make head-or-tail of them but have decided to give up for tonight!

Sam - you should come along for lunch. As Nicky says, we all know so much about eachother that it doesn't seem so strange when we meet face to face.  At least have a think about it x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Waiting for news of clasha       for that  

Nicky - I too am a tired lady today but not because of being a mummy DH is a keyholder and got a call at 2am from the alarm company, he never hears the phone so I had to answer - that was me wide awake.


----------



## clasha1

Can someone help me quick!! have done the test the hospital gave me have a vivid blue line and a very feint pink line - can see it just...! what does that mean - typical hospital still closed!

Have tested with a first response and its negative


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I dont know sorry hopefully someone can answer you or hospital will open soon xxxxx


----------



## clasha1

spoke to a lady - not that helpful! she says i should go and buy another test - would clearblue or first response be better/ any ideas


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Was the hospital one any particular brand or does it not say? Clearblue seem to be good from what I have read seen!!!


----------



## Saffa77

oh Clasha how annoying!  Yes I would go buy another test and do that one.  Yes a CB one hear they are best!  Was it a faint second line? 

  

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Clasha i would say cb is the best hunnie. I think the hospital ones comes up with a blue line and a pink line am not 100% sure is that the test where you had to drip your pee on 2 it? I think the blue line means the test is working did you not get a little piece of paper with the test it should show you a picture. Loads of luck    .

xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi you guys, done a clearblue and a first response! First response says negative - clearblue says 1-2 weeks pregnant!!! phoned clinic back (got same useless wifee!) who says al just have to keep testing next few days!

Am so upset just ewant to know one way or another !


----------



## clasha1

Forgot to say saff and starry - on the hospital one the pink line was there just! really really feint


----------



## Saffa77

ooooooooooh Clasha its sounding good!!! sometimes it was a late implanter and may your HCG is just not high enough?!  as some tests are more sensitive to others meaning that maybe you numbers have only just start rising and that is why one test picked up and other didnt!!!    

When you going to do another test?  do one tonight and one tomorrow morning maybe?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

i still have my hospital test..... ill go have a look..... mine was 2 clear pink lines, so thats a bit useless.  

Oh My God, how frustrating... i would go and buy every different brand of test there is and do them all!!!  maybe your pee was very dilute??  i dunno!!!

arrrggghhhhhh.  

They arent being very symapthetic are they.  


We have started controlled crying and it went better then expected last night. A was crying, we were picking him up and he would then smile and have a great time playing. Well, thats stopped. Little monkey.  He now has a gloworm that when he cries i go up after 5 mins, press this gloworm, hand it to him and walk away... then i leave it 10 mins and repeat... then 15 mins and repeat etc.....  But its only day 1!!


----------



## clasha1

Hey girls going to go out later on and buy loads of diffetnet tests - will cost me a fortune but will hopefully be all worth it!  Am praying the digital one is right

If it was positive - do ure levels rise quickly as n daily?


----------



## starrynight

Clasha that sounds good and as sonia says it could have just been a late implanter. It was cb that i used everytime and it started off with 1-2wks. Who did you speak to at hospital? You should have asked them to do bloods for you? Saying that i tried that a few times and they wouldnt for me thats a it unfair making you test everyday!!  I think when i did hospital test it was 1 blue line and 1 pink line and one of the lines was faint but i cant rememebr what one hun. Look at sonia tho she tested 1 day early and got a bfn then the next day a bfp so and her results were sky high when she got bloods done.

Your levels have to double every 48hrs i think? Sonia? But the cb prob wont change to 2-3wks for a while i think mine never canged till a few days after but i had a 5day blast put in i dont know if that makes a difference to the age of the embie or not. I also used boots cheapie tests and they worked.

Dons i hope things get a little bit better for you.


----------



## clasha1

Hiya it was an Anne I got this mornin.  I usually deal with Hazel and shes really nice.  Just wish I knew my poor hubby phoned this nmorning and I told him i thought it was negative!

Will be scared to test more incase i get bad results... so my level isnt likely to rise by tonight then is it?

Still had this lower cramp like pains - had it since day 7 really on and off - not agony pains but something there...

I hate being this confused!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I think you should stay positive by the looks of it you have had to bfp, and I would say Clear Blue is very good, if you are unsure try another brand, have used Tesco cheapie and very good results with that


----------



## Saffa77

Clasha

Hi yes I tested 3 days early and got a BFN then tested on the right day and got a BFP straight away.  Yes try ask for bloods but like Starry says it may be hard to get them the reason why I got bloods is cos my overseas clinic requested them so I went to my GP and nurse did it.  Yes the HCG levels in your bloods should double every 48-72 hours.  If i were you test tomorrow morning as levels may not have risen tonight and its just going to get you more confused!!  That is what I would do even though I know how hard it must be to sit around and wait.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Orite am not sure who ann is  i know hazel tho. I think your levels rise all the time but they have to double every 48hrs am not 100% sure tho i know your levels have to keep goin up tho. If you do a search on here there it prob a few topics on it hun. Hopefully your dh will phone you back later on it must be hard goin thro this without him here  . When i was bad and tested early i did cb and the line test from boots and i was always able to tell as the line cme up quicker and darker thats the only way i could tell.

xx


----------



## clasha1

Thanks all of you for your support its well needed! No way am going back to work the rest of this week now with this on my mind... will buy a range of tests today and see how i get on - am praying that the clearblue one is right xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I am sure it will be they are meant to be the best, but i would get a few others to put your mind at rest xxx

Let us know how you get on fingers crossed lots more BFP!!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Clasha sounding good to me.     Did you use the same pee for each test?  It may just be that it was a bit weaker on the first response test.  A positive is a positive they say - so try and relax, easier said than done though, I know.  Best testing with first pee of the day as that is the strongest level.  Why can things just not be straight forward for us girls


----------



## clasha1

Hiya yeah used the same pee for both as there was only 20 mins between tests really... am praying the positive one sticks away to buy more tests (prob clearblue ones) cos hopefully they will keep saying am pregnant!


Still got these tummy cramps wish they would go away lol xxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Clasha - I got stomach cramps when I was pregnant - so I wouldnt stress too much about them, you get lots of little and odd aches and paind in pregnancy!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Just nipped on to see how Clasha got on. Poor you - can be you're so confused today.  I'm no expert on BFP's but what the girls are saying all makes sense.  Fingers crossed for you   x
That's all for now. Back to work
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Any more news Clasha?? xx


----------



## clasha1

Hey chicks update - after 6 tests!! safe to say think am BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 positives, 1 neg (stupid first response!) boo

So so so chuffed got a blood test tomorrow to confirm but wont get results back till next week...

Please frosties stay in there the duration!   
xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Clasha           

So so chuffed for you - got to believe it now, you must be   and on


----------



## starrynight

and your getting bloods thats even better i tried so hard to get bloods but they were having none of it lol xx

LOL nicky your having a ball with the smileys ect.

xx


----------



## clasha1

Thanks Nicky al stil be stressing on here until i get to that scan!!! Will have to phone aberdeen again in the morning to tell them that ave retested 6 times lol xxxxxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Clasha - fab news (sorry, Starry, Lainsy and Nicky have used up all the emoticons - there was only this little one left  )


----------



## clasha1

Forgot to say my bloods are getting done in Banff not Aberdeen - didnt get anywhere with them this morning - was not impressed!


----------



## starrynight

Lol i know nicky you nearly made me cry with a comment you put on my ** when i told everyone at 12 wks i got my bfp it was so sweet! If am not on later good luck for 2moro xx

Clasha same problem i had then lol but after 6 tests its defo a bfp woohoo you and sonia must only be a couple of wks apart aswell. Have u spoke to dh again?xx


----------



## clasha1

Oh yes hes on nightshift offshore so is just away to start - he is just over the moon! Pity I couldnt give him a big hug - will have to wait till hes home next thurs...

I know think sonia has rubbed some good luck onto me xxxxxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Clasha        so pleased for you - finally its your turn!!! Bet you just on cloud nine!!

Enjoy, just you relax and take care that precious cargo on board!!

Gettin wee man ready for bed - so hi everyone else!!


----------



## twinkle123

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Clasha                    So please for you x

Hope it all goes well tomorrow Nicky.  Clever S sitting so still at the hairdresser x


----------



## Saffa77

Clasha clasha clasha - what can i say           so stoked for you!!!! Man hows that one test telling you its negative AAARGH how annoying!!  and YES the worry gets worse after you get your BFP then its the wait for the 1st scan!!! Worst wait ever as I still feel like bungy jumping as still not feeling anything!  LOL!  Enjoy your BFP for now though!  Well done chick!

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Yes sorry Nicky hope it goes well for you guys tomorrow.

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Clasha - welldone girl!!!!  So pleased for you xxx     

Hiya to everyone there has been alot of chat today!!!  Well needed of course!  

Not much with me - have my protocol for starting injections on 17th with baseline scan on 5th April etc.  I am off for 2 weeks as of next week and so will be spending some time with a friend down in england just to get away from things and relax.  Cant wait to get started - there has been alot of luck on here so far, girls pass it on   Not just to me tho, give it to susan more than me as I really want to see susan come on here and give us good news (I hope you dont mind me saying this susan).

Husband bought me a wee diamond eternity ring for my birthday - ordered it today so chuffed as I usually get wellies, boiler suits or cookbooks from him!!     

Will be back tomorrow

Button


----------



## clasha1

Good luck to all you testing tomorrow al hopefully pass on some luck!                

I know saf thought the mind would settle down after the positive result lol!


----------



## clasha1

Good luck tomorrow Nicky xxx


----------



## fionamc

[fly]*Brilliant news Clasha*[/fly]

Hope all goes well and not too emotional tomorrow Nicky.

Sorry for lack of personals - stressful day and away to have a wee drink and play a game I think to unwind!

FionaX


----------



## mommyof2

Fantabulous news Clasha!!!!!!            Well done sweetheart!!! Now sit and relax as you certainly have precious cargo on board!!!

Lots of love to everyone else!!! Sorry no personals!!!

-May-


----------



## abdncarol

Clasha, great big congratulations, fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Nicky good luck for today honey, will be so difficult for you but you're a strong lady and doing what is considered best for your gorgeous little girl.  
Just a quickie from me before madam wakes up.  Off to my mum's for the day, the amount of things I have to take is unbelievable, especially  now that Eva is taking porridge in the morning....well think she wears most of it.
Hope everyone has lovely weekends if I don't have time to post.  We have friends round tomorrow and then heading into town on Sunday for mothers day presents.  
Big hugs to everyone.  Sonia you take care of that precious cargo.  Lainsy get as much sleep packed in as possible.  Dons hope you get the car situation sorted.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

[fly]CONGRATS on you BFP clasha xx[/fly]

Thinking of you today nicky..... it will all be fine im sure, you are great

Just on quickly before bottle time.... Aiden went to bed last night at 630pm and woke once at 130am, gave him his dummy and gloworm, didnt pick him up, and he went back to sleep til 7 this morning  woo hoo!!

Will be back later on xx


----------



## mommyof2

Dons - Yay for A!!!!!
Carol - Have a great day at your mum's
Nicky - Glad you are okay and not hurt from the fall!!

big hello to everyone!!!   

-may-


----------



## Saffa77

Good luck NICKY!!! Hope it all goes well!

Sorry about the fall tho!

Bev- bet you happy long may it last!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Just a real quickie as I should be working! lol

Clasha -        So happy for you on your  

Nicky - Good luck today will be thinking of you

Dons - That's great about A  

Back later to do personals xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls - just want to wish Nicky lots of luck for today  

Bev - well done Aiden.  Hope he is feeling better too


----------



## clasha1

Nicky am drying to know how you got on - thinkin bout ya xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

hahahahah Clasha you DRYING to know LOl funny

Yeah hurry up Nicky and let us know why dont you  

Clasha how you feeling?  

Hi to all else.  This meet up is going to be awesome with soooo many ladies!

Me still up and raring for the bungy jump LOL. 

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Just wondering how Nicky got on today.  Hope it went well.

Another horrendous day at work over with.  I always thought I worked in a school but must have been mistaken.  It's really a zoo full of animals disguised as teenagers. I've never met a class as bad as my Friday afternoon lot.  2 fights split up, 5 punishment exercises, 1 bleeding nose, 2 sets of shoe laces needing tied, 3 boys who are convinced they are aliens with beaters on top of their heads, 2 sent to time-out and the usual endless bickering and arguing over "he's looking at me!" comments.........

Just some tidying up to do and I'm off home
x


----------



## clasha1

Me and my spellin Saff haha!  

Still cant believe an positive took another test this mornin!! 

Booked in for internal scan on the 23rd March roll on that date 

My tummy still hurts but its all good!

Nicky where are you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fionamc

Susan, where do these kids hide therest of the time? DH has the most awful bunch on a Fri pm as well 
He is on a skive course in Dunblane today and tomorrow though.


----------



## button butterfly

No way - where is the bubbles gone!!!!   Booooooooooooooooo!!!

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## twinkle123

Awww, I want my bubbles back!  

Just been charged £7.99 for some leisuretime membership which I cancelled in January.  Only took it out for one month so I could get free things before cancelling.  Got the cancellation letter here so they've no right taking my money.  Off to phone them now....   Also got to phone take a break who promised me £100 for putting a photo in their magazine.  Right in the mood for moaning at people down the phone.   Been one of those days.............


----------



## button butterfly

Susan - I am not surprised you feel the way you do after dealing with the gremlins at school.  

Clasha - how you feeling today??  Has it sunken in yet? 

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Button - that's one word to describe them!  Could think of a lot more but I might never be allowed back on FF if I say them here!!!


----------



## button butterfly

I think I know what words you could be meaning!!     xx


----------



## button butterfly

Had a meeting with the counsellor yesterday to speak about how I feel.  Think I might use her again - has given me the idea that I have to accept the fact that not being able to have a child naturally so far is NOT embarressing then once I have got over it I should tell parents then others.  Think she is right!  Have been reading Paul Mckennas book on reducing stress (it comes with a hypnosis CD that I have been listening to at night and I must say it has helped me a little! Apparently the more you listen, the deeper a trance you will have and the less stressed you may become) Will give anything a bash!  

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Was that Jayne you spoke to? We went to her at the start of last year.  I personally didn't get much from it but DH said lots I hadn't heard him say before


----------



## button butterfly

Yeah it was jayne - at first I didnt think I got much but as I got talking and heard what DH thought, it helped me think abit more of how I can go about reducing my stress etc.  Think I will phone her when I find I cannot cope again - so that my DH gets a rest because I dont think a he really understands exactly how or what i go through with treatment and sitting with friends who have kids.  Even tho I explain it to him - bless him


----------



## clasha1

Hey button to be honest am feelin more stressed out tonight than ever - bright red face, racing heart beat - you name it ave got it - worried that my stress is going to harm my baby! xx Am not a good person to relax at all xxx


----------



## Mummy30

nicky - wow, how amazing are you to even agree to meet them. did you have to? i would have the obviously totally wrong attitude of "shes my daughter now. not yours, go away." Thats me to a t    

Why do they think they are getting her back? surely they have been told that she is adopted in a great family now and thats the end of it and that you are her new mummy. 

Shame that she has to go through all this at the tender age of just 18. and her mum is younger than you!!    oh dear. 

I know nothing about adoption i have to admit, but i do know that you are amazing.


----------



## Mummy30

NickyB71 said:


> But if it all helps them give up the fight and stop contesting the plan for S to be adopted by us then we'll do whatever. The legal side of things is just rumbling on in the background but the social workers hope it will be all sorted out by the end of the year....


Not sure if the quote will work...

See, i wouldnt think of it like that. i would be " no way am i meeting any of them EVER" lol. you always do whats best, whereas i would cock it up! haha.

A has been in bed for the 3rd, YES 3RD, night in a row from 630pm.... 
madam just let out a piercing scream but has settled again. im off to bed pretty soon.

Ive been leaving the window open in their room, to me its quite cold, but my HV said i had their room too hot at 21 degrees so since the window has been open he has slept so much better. And ive also put on a fluffy all in one over the top of his jammies too as he kicks off his blanket. so he wont get too cold with the extra layer on.


----------



## button butterfly

Wow thanks nicky for your wise words  .  You inspire me and a great mum to S - dont you ever doubt it or forget it!  You did a very brave thing today, welldone! 

Dons - woohoooo!!!!  A is in bed yeeeehaaaaa I am so pleased for you - long may this continue girl as you are needing this  

Clasha - relax relax relax easier said than done I know!!   

Well thats me off to bed, feeling tired and away to listen to paul mckenna!  Was watching the embarrassing bodies on channel 4 (only watch it to see DH face when they inspect anal areas etc     his face is such a picture!!    ) Have a great sleep girls and may write something over the weekend  

Button


----------



## button butterfly

Yeah it is great to post!!!  You too have a great weekend xx

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Nicky.  You were so brave today.  Don't know how you managed to keep cool through it all, especially when she cried. Can't have been an easy day for you.    By the way, did you ever use the word 'chummies' before we started talking to Carol?  
x


----------



## jackabean72

Well it's very late but that's me finally settled down on the sofa, was at in laws tonight for a little while.  DH is on a works night out tonight so hope he's not back too late  .

Firstly another   to clasha on her  .  Like all the other ladies have said just try to relax now for the sake of your bubba if anything. 

Nicky - I was crying when I read your post, I think your a totally amazing lady.  I can't even imagine how difficult it's been for you adoption S but then to also have to meet up with her BM and P wow.  I think I'd be the same as Bev I wouldn't want to have met up with them, I'd be like "she's my daughter, you had your chance!"  I really hope that after today BM is able to try to come to terms with the fact your S mummy now.  Although by the sounds of things she's young and doesn't fully understand that S isn't coming back to her. You deserve a medal.

Dons - That's fab A is sleeping well 3 nights running, long may it continue.  He must know his mummy is going to Man U next weekend lol 

Sonia - How u feeling?  Hope your looking after yourself?  

Button - So have you not told your parents that your having IVF?  I've spoke to a counsellor before not relating to our baby troubles but when my dad passed away, I found it really helpful.  I mean it's great having your DH or DP to speak to but sometimes speaking to a stranger/professional is better.  Does that make sense?  I really hope you continue with the counselling if it's helping.

AFM - My day seems pretty uneventful compared to all you guys lol.  So glad it's the weekend, what's everyone up to??  DH is taking me out on a "date" day tommorrow, going to see Alice In Wonderland 3D then for dinner  .  

Jackie xx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone  .
Nicky I agree with everyone, you and John are just fantastic parents to S and I totally admire you both.  The fact that you didn't have to meet S's birth mum but chose to do so for S's benefit shows how wonderful you both are and she is a very lucky girl to have you in her life now.  She is just so gorgeous and I get tears in my eyes when I think about her little life and how now she has you and John to love her, take care of her and give her everything that a little girl deserves.    Well done Nicky.
Made me laugh about chummies................used that expression for as far as I can remember and now all my friends use "chum" and "chummies" too  .
Clasha hope the news is sinking in now.............you're pregnant...................yippee!!
Dons fab fab news re A, what a different to you that will make if you get a full nights sleep.  Bet you can't wait til next weekend.
Susan your school sounds a nightmare, sure they're all the same but don't know how you handle those teenagers, you deserve a medal!!  
Sonia can't wait for your scan next week and for you to tell us all about it.  Soooo chuffed for you.
Hello to everyone else, was hoping to do more personals but can hear madam chatting away in her cot so better get her before she wakens up daddy.  We're heading into Ellon this morning for Mike to pick his sporran (spelling?) for the kilt he's having made.  I know...an English man owning his own kilt, I'll just humour him!!  
Have nice weekends everyone if I don't get a chance to post again.
Love to all my fertility friend chummies
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

morning - great A is sleeping better but he is up by 630am most mornings now    he woke at 4 but DP got up to settle him.  then C was singing and dancing i think  

DS1 has swimming lessons today, first since the pool shut last august, hope he gets on ok.  

hire car supposed to be getting swapped this morning but im not expecting it to go smnoothly.

Yeah "chummies"   i cant wait for next weekend i really am so excited. Had a nightmare last night that i was there with my friend and we missed the kick off time.  We certainly wont miss it next sunday as we plan on getting there at a ridicolously early time... mind you, not picking up tickets from the guy until thursday... bit close to call for my liking but they are his season tickets so we gotta trust we are getting them... i wont rest til i see them    you all gotta watch the game next sunday, KO 130pm  

be back later on.. but SUSAN - OMG, what kind of school is that?? oh god, im dreading in 4 years time when DS1 goes to academy. I went to banchory academy and its the complete opposite to scummy phd adademy.... very posh!! maybe you should apply for a job there  

anyway, better go DS1 is now up too, so breakfast for 3 kids is needed. A is looking at me with hungry eyes.


----------



## Lainsy

Sorry just a quick one as heading to Aberdeen to meet my sister off the train - she and my niece are off to x-factor this afternoon so going to meet them for lunch before they go.

Nicky glad things went ok with S bm and p yesterday.  As the other girls have said you are amazing what you have dealt with.

Dons - great news about A sleeping better, long may it continue.  Hope he is feeling better and we can have our coffee date on Monday?

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Wow this thread is so charry nowadays I cant keep up lol!!

Right an attempt at some personals -

Nicky - just to echo what everyone else is saying really, think you are doing sucha wonderful job and you have handled the whole process so well, much better than I could I think.

Dons - pleased you are finally getting a decent sleep at nights, dunno how you manage 3 I struggle with just Vincent lol!!

Clasha - hpe you are enjoying being pregnant - has it sunk in yet!!!!! 

Lainsy - enjoy your lunch!!

Carol - have fun Sporran pickling  

Hi to Button, Susan and all you other ladies oh and Chucklemuch - hope you and DP are doing ok!!

AFM I am full of the cold, Vincent isnt crawling but sort of bum shuffling so cant take my eyes off him for a second he is in everything!!! Keeping me on my toes, having a quiet weekend I think as I feel a pj weekend is in order lol!

Have a good one all! xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Wow so muh to catch up on with you chatty guys!!  Miss out at the end of the week now with being a working mummy!!

Clasha - Congrats on the BFP - SO chuffed for you    

Nicky well dont you on meeting the BP & her P I know through working in this process how akward and emotional this can be and I take my hat off to you for handling it all so well and you and John are fab with S and very special people 

Dons - Glad the twins are sleeping better Lyle has been really good and sleeping right through for us just now long may it continue  

BIG hello to all my ladie friends hope you are all keeping well.

Well are doing okay so far so good - Lyle still got a bit of the cold but no more bugs thankfully picked up from Nursery - we did take him to have his hair cut today tho for the first time - he was So good!!

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Just cant keep up with all your ladies now!

Firstly Nicky RESPECT to you and John for going out there and meeting the BM - you are so brave!  So glad you held it together and was so good!  You two make great parents to S and glad you stood your ground!  Cant believe BM thinks they will have S back - Wishful thinking if you ask me!!!  Bet you glad its all over and done with.  I really do take my hat of to you! 

Bloo - boo we dont get to see you two again!!  Hope you make it for the next one

Susan - poor you and those hooligans at your school you deffo take the patience trophy you!

Hi to all else sorry - havent read back enough.  

As for me still the same feeling NOTHING really is frustrating and just wish i would have some sort of symptom!  The only thing that has told me I am pregnant is blood tests and nothing else.  Can it be real?!

Chat later
x


----------



## clasha1

Hi all hope you have all had a fab weekend!

I still cant believe I have a positive result! Still got those blasted tummy cramps and got a sore head - fits the situation with paracetamol can i take or not??

Saff is it your scan tomorrow


----------



## Lainsy

Hi Clasha - I'm not sure about paracetamol, I use 4head which is safe to use in pregnancy


----------



## Mummy30

i think you can use paracetamol... im sure i had it when i was pregnant.  There has been some research into the useage of it and babys wheezing but thats if its used a lot.  

Ive been tidying and cleaning all day in preperation for going to manchester. My mum is coming on thursday to stay here while we are away so i want a tidy house all week.  

oh, and C has decided today is the day she is going to crawl   all be it little by little but she is crawling.... up go my stair gates!


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Clasha -You are ok to use paracetamol in pregnancy, both my midwife and doc told me this 

Dons - wow isnt Caitlin clever - yay her - not so good for you! Vincent is getting around now too a combo of half crawl half bum shuffle looks quite odd ha ha.

Hope everyone else is well!!

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, well done Caitlin!   Clever girl she is!

Take it you've not had a baby yet then Elaine seeing as you've been on here today! Not long not though!  

Hope you enjoyed your lunch Nicky.  You should be getting a discount for being a regular customer soon!  

Well, as for me - we did our first car boot sale of the year today.  Wasn't hugely busy but still made some decent money seeing as we were mainly selling 50p books and junk!

Had a bit of a breakdown yesterday with my mum and sister.  I don't normally cry in front of them over this whole TTC business.  Don't know what started it but it was maybe the fortune I had just spent on various vitamins etc which I've heard are helpful.  Everything came out - the money problems, mental and physical exhaustion, anger, jealousy, work ...... Apparently I looked stressed and awful yesterday and this is all before I start going up and down to Glasgow for my next cycle.  Mum says I should get to the doctor and get signed off with stress.  Don't think I could do that though. 

On that note, need to go and do a heap of work for tomorrow!

Lots of luck for tomorrow Sonia (not that you need it!)  
Susan
x


----------



## clasha1

Oh Susan no wonder you are stressed out chick who could blame you! You have been through so much already - your well brave in my eyes! xx 

Cheers to all for your paracetamol advice! xxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

susan - i do think you should listen to your mum and maybe a week or 2 off your work will be good for you. you need to keep your spirits up for any up and coming tx.  before my tx i went on hol for 2 weeks to toally destress and im sure that helped me. your work sounds like sh!t just now too with those stupid brats. Who do they think they are treating you with so much lack of respect.....    Have a think about it?? and dont care what your work thinks of it.... thats what i would do anyway.


----------



## Saffa77

Susan (((( hugs))))))) don't know how you keep going yeah maybe you do need time from it all? Could yup get time off work? Will you be taking time off for your next treatment? I can just imagine how you must be feeling and really hope this is your turn coming up!!! You really do desrve it and believe good things come to those who wait! Hang in therex


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

That is me back guess what.......

Saw 2 sacs and 2 heartbeats!!!!! Oh my gosh I am living a dream.  Still early days though!! This feels so unreal!! Am so blessed!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Ohh my god Sonia that's gr8 news! So chuffed for you  

I'll have everything crossed that all goes well xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

OMG Sonia!!!  How wonderful!!  TWINS!!  eeeek xxx

Susan - sending you loads of huggs sweetheart, i know how you are feeling...  I'm on edge at the moment, crying constantly..worried etc...  Hang in there chick xxxx

Dons - how cute that C is crawling??  She'll be up and walking soon enough xxx

Clasha - congratulations on your BFP xxx

Nicky - i take my hat off to your hunni for meeting S BM..  you are fabulous mummy to S. xxx

Huggs to all have the cold!!  it seems to be going about at the moment.
Sorry if i've missed peeps..brain fart moment.


Well... so much for me being optimistic and happy happy like i usually am.  Have booked to see my councillor manny for a meeting to talk through everything as i'm really struggling with all thats happened, and i prefer to talk to someone than go down medication route.  DH is peeing me off big time aswell...  was close to chucking him out yesterday, he hasn't really done anything but he can be so selfish at times when it comes to money!!  Its my birthday tomorrow and i'm not looking forward to it at all...

Sorry for the mega moan but i'm truley fed up!!

Love gemz xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon all

Sonia - Congrats that is GREAT news I am so so chuffed for you - you take it easy and look after yourself and thoses twinnies that is just SO ace - how exciting YIPEEEEEE!!! (oh dont worry bout the no symptoms I was the same with Lyle didn't feel nowt till quite late into the pregnancy)    

Gems and Susan - all I can say is been there sone that and crying and talkin g it thro with someone really does help (well it did me) take care    

Lyle having an off day today just been really grumpy and clingy since getting up - shame had to take him home from toddlers - gave him some Calpol and rubbed some Anbesol on his gums and he is STILL sleeping and has been since 11am - not like him so just hope he is back to his old self once he wakes up  

Dons - Once the crawling starts the fun begins - Lyle has been crusing for ages now just not confident or steady enough on his feet as yet to walk but dont think he will be long ahhhh I hate to think!!!


HUGS to all ive missed 
D x


----------



## twinkle123

Huge congratulations to you Sonia.        So so pleased for you.  Had a funny feeling there were would be 2 when you said how high your blood levels were.  Desperate to cry happy tears for you but at work and my face would get all blotchy.  Will save it for when I get home x

Oh Gemz.  Can totally sympathise with you. Big hugs coming to you    

Better go before my afternoon class comes in
x


----------



## Mummy30

OMG!!!! i knew it, sonia.... thats just fantastic news... me and lainsy were chatting about you today and wondered if it was twins!!! how fantastic!!  My heart skipped a  beat when i seen that! im just so stoked for you, having twins is very special, i wont say its easy but i can 100% guarentee you that its so very special xx   any questions etc just ask away!!

bloo - hope lyle is ok....  yeah she is already wandring off to places she hasnt discovered before, ie the utility room haha

gems - hope he spoils you for your birthday, DP and i have had lots of barmys over tx and the twins too, its tough at times isnt it but we all get through it xx

lainsy - great to see you today xx as always, you know im here if you get bored and lonely haha 

not much news for me, HV coming at 330 so gonna get tidied.  C didnt forget how to crawl overnight and is now thinking she is top dog in our house!!
aiden is funny, he looks at madam head off down the hallway, looks at me, then proceeds to get on to all 4s and is baffled as to how to move!!


----------



## fionamc

[fly]Double congratulations Sonia and DH[/fly]

Not too surprised there are two with your high blood results but amazing to have it confirmed.

 to Gemz and Susan - it is sometimes really difficult to get on with your life when the whole IF thing is always on your mind. I found our whole lives were on 'hold' all the time.

Well done Nicky and DH for being brave enough to meet with S's BM and her new partner. So difficult, and don't think I could have been strong enough like you.

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well.

Fiona X


----------



## tissyblue

Sonia - bet you are on cloud nine! SO chuffed for you. Clever girl! 

Dons - looks like you might have found a home for all your twinny hand-me-downs!

Hi to everyone else -sorry, no personals, am typing while feeding and i'm rubbish left handed...
T


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia that is fantastic news - so knew it was going to be twins - double the blessing, so so happy for you.  You must be just over the moon.  Any word on when you will get next scan?  Remember not everyone have symptoms and once you see heartbeat chances of anything going wrong drop dramatically so please now relax and enjoy your pregnancy      .

Susan you should do what you think is best for you - don't be worrying about work, think of yourself.  

Gemz hope things improve for you too and you have a lovely birthday tomorrow  

Bloo - how's Lyle now after his sleep?  Hope he is back to his usual self.

Dons it was great meeting up today.  Caitlyn was so funny in her tiger bouncer and Aiden with his rowing.  They are both gorgeous and a credit to you.  Lovely to see Caitlyn   and it wont be long before Aiden follows  

Still waiting patiently for Bomber to put in an appearance - still nothing happening, midwife Thursday so will just see what she says then


----------



## abdncarol

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO Sonia just delighted for you, that is fantastic news honey   .  Met my old neighbour for coffee today and she's expecting twins, she's 31 weeks pregnant, aw just so chuffed to bits 
Sorry just a quickie as Eva the Diva needing attention.
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie on DH laptop  huge congrats Sonia twins wow!!!!

Having bad day dont want to moan so speak to you all later xx


----------



## Red6

Just dropping in to wish Sonia HUGE CONGRATULATIONS - twins WOW thats exciting news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Also Susan  . I had a mini breakdown this w.end (sometimes it needs to be done). Just been trawling through puppy ads for another furry baby but think the 9 year old existing f baby may find it hard adjusting  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Well done sonia - twinnies!!!      Fantastic news!!

Nicky - the bubbles are back!!!  Yeah!!!

Nothing with me.  Just got a wee shock from the interior designer who is making my roman blinds for my living room.  She has only gone and upped the amount I will be due to give her tomorrow £750   I have already given her £700!!!!!!  That'll teach me for not asking alot of questions and bargaining with her. not good at bargaining!!!  Told DH slowly and he is not that impressed...whoooops    Our savings have ran dry so I am trying to figure out how the hell I am going to pay - pay it all on credit card just now and pay off in 2 installments or pay it all out of our account and have to live on bugger all til 31st March, have said to DH it will have to be bread and butter from now on    .  Does anyone know if the bank will give you £750 cash if you go in and use your credit card or do I have to take it out a few times on the machine? (never done it before)


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quickie as Lyle in my bozie at mo.

Thanks for asking after him just to say took him to doc this avo as he didnt get any better and had a temp of 39.6!!!  Doc thinks maybe an ear infection so to err on the sie of caution has prescribed antibiotics - he did perk up a bit tonight but back to being bit sookie and sleepy - shame nae like him used to him causing havoc!!!

Hugs to all

D x


----------



## Mummy30

awww bloo   for you and lyle. A is just getting over his illness and im so glad to have my happy boy back, nothing worse than your kids being ill. hope he gets well soon x

not sure whats wrong with madam tonight, she has woke up screaming twice now and im not used to her crying lol, im used to A but not C!!  Just waiting for her to be in a deep sleep to check if her thumb is accesible..... it may be something as simple as her thumb being caught in her jammies and therefor she cant suck it   doubt its that but worth a try!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Dons yeah I hate it as he is usually SO full of life    Hopefully antibiotics will kick in x


----------



## mommyof2

First of, HUGE MASSIVE CONGRATS to Saffa and DH!!! TWINNIES!!!! Fantastic!!!

Nicky - Hope you are feeling better and brighter after a nights rest!

Susan - Just echoing what's been said, i think you should just take care of yourself for now and not worry too much over what others are saying....

Big Hello to everyone else!!!

-May-


----------



## Mummy30

oh no

i think C isnt well now... she has woken up 3 times screaming since going to bed at 7.  Her ear is bright red and she keeps scratching at it. I had to get her up for a cuddle, something i never have to do with her, and ive given her calpol.  She is shattered, fell asleep as soon as i put her back in her cot.  Oh please no, just got over A being ill, and its because im going away on friday. Would hate for her to be ill when im away and i cant cuddle her.


----------



## abdncarol

Poor Caitlyn and Lyle, big big cuddles for them both and hope they get better soon.   
Nicky can't imagine the emotions you feel right now with meeting S's birth mum, you're allowed your down days too petal and it will be worse because John is away.  Adoption is just a minefield and I remember being so surprised when we had our meeting with the social worker about how much they encourage you to keep in touch with birth mum,etc.  I know I would find that really hard.
Susan I agree with everyone that you should take some time out of work, you aren't super woman and all the treatment you've been through already, it's no wonder you had a breakdown at your mum's.  
Sonia has the news sunk in yet?  
Hello to everyone else.  Just a quick note, as per usual, away for a coffee before Eva wakens up. 
Carol
xxxx


----------



## peglet

Morning All....

God, I only go away for a few days and there's BFP's, Twins, meetings and allsorts!

Clasha - Congratulations on your BFP

Sonia - TWINS - Knew it!!! Fantastic news, well done doll!

Nicky - What a draining and heartwrenching experience you are going through, you are a super strong lady, hang in there.

Susan - Keep strong, PMA, this is your time, and Easter break is soon, get 2 nice relaxing weeks off, but hey, if you need time off before then, do it, you are a VIP and you need to look after youself.

Button - you'll need to use the hole in the wall, the bank won't give you the money from the credit card account.

Dons - great to hear that you are eventually getting a good sleep, hope C is better today - but well done A!!!

Fiona - what is Seton Sands like? saw it in a brochure and it looks good... a possible hol desitnation from me, DH and bubbles.

I'm really sorry if I've missed anyone, it's not intentional, just there has been heaps going on.....

AFM, waiting for my period and then we'll get going again.  This is possibly the last chance, as I'm not sure if I'll do the whole IVF again (bet I do if I need to!!!), so we have all our eggs (or Frozen embies) in one basket.

However, spring is coming and I do believe that out with the old, in with the new, and the fact that there has been such good news already, that this is this boards time!!!!

Away for a cuppa....

Pegs x


----------



## Saffa77

Morning ladies

Thank you all for the wishes etc means a lot!!!  I felt so tired last night as had been stressing about this scan!! I still cant believe it and am going to try relax a bit more now!! Just try go with the flow.

Dons - yes no doubt will be asking you heaps of questions!!! Cute about C crawling - not so good about her ear though!

Nicky - hope you feeling a bit better today can imagine how all this must be playing with your mind etc but know that you two will come out of this nice and strong!

Bloo - poor Lyle he has just been through it all lately hasnt he!  Guess that is what you get when they start out at nursery.  How is the job going you enjoying it?

Button - oops about the blinds!  Hope you find a way to pay it and not have to suffer until month end  

Lainsy - whats taking so long  -   not long to go now hopefully midwife on Thursday can let you know more as to what is happening.

Gemz - happy birthday chick hope you having a good day and hope your hubby has spoilt you rotten and that you feeling a bit happier!! Your turn is coming soon.  Do you know when you starting your next FET or are you on the pill now to calm oestregen down.

Anways back to work..... boring!

hi to everyone else...

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Gemz - hope you have a great day and get lots of lovely pressies  

Sonia - relax and enjoy your news  

Dons - hope Caitlyn is feeling better today  

Bloo - hope Lyle is better too  

Hi to everyone else.  Supposed to be cleaning our bedroom so better get back to it - my dad's hoping to get bathroom finished this weekend so it will be nice to get everything finished before Bomber puts in an appearance


----------



## twinkle123

Happy birthday Gemz       Hope you are having a good day x

Feeling so tired today.  Hoping nobody gets sent to time-out where I am just now as just can't be bothered with them! Just been checking emails and so fed up with getting reminders about mothers day.  Yes, I know it's mothers day coming up - how can I possibly forget!  Will be the 7th mothers day when I am not a mother.  

Hope you're all having a good day
x


----------



## Mummy30

good evening

unfortunately my feelings on C being ill were correct, thankfully though im sure its just a cold. But its her 1st snuffly nose and she is baffled by it. During the day she copes well until she sneezes and her nose contents zoom out   , she hates that.  But its now, at nights, when she cant breathe through her nose that she gets upset. Ive just settled her now, she wants to suck her thumb but cant as she cant breathe right. Ive dropped some karvol onto tissue and left it beside her cot    

Quite sad as its the neighbours babys funeral tomorrow... a week after they buried his grandad  didnt know them personally, just to say hi etc but there is just a sombre feel to our street just now, poor family. 

gemma - hope you have had a great day and that hubby of yours has spoilt you rotten. 

susan - did any brats get sent to you? hope not.  Are you taking some weeks off?? i hope so!

lainsy - we sorted out our room at the weekend, i had the urge to move all the wardrobes and bed, its a totally different room now. DP isnt sure as the bed is now at the window....  he can move it back if he doesnt like it!!

We are getting sorted for our weekend away... arguing over what type of bag to take with us...  its just a small plane full of business ppl on it, dont want to take a suitcase for 4 nights but need a big bag to put all my shopping in it for coming home.  I want to take 1 bag for both of us so i dont have to carry it!!  Also arguing about how we are getting to the hotel. there is a train link to the metro but i have an awful fear of platforms and trains so id prefer a taxi but its a lot of money...  i feel sick thinking about the platform...


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Gemz!   Hope you are being spoilt as i type this in!!! 

Susan - How are you petal? Hope you've not had any brats sent to you today! 

Dons - I was laughing when you described how C sneezes and the contents zooming out!! How cute! Have a tip for karvol, a friend of mine applies some karvol on a half a piece of pantyliner and sticks it to her daughter's pj's. I tried it on DD and it works. Haven yet to have to try it on Maxwell though! Glad to know that you are getting sorted for your weekend away! Have FUN!!!

Lainsy - Anytime now!!!

Bloo - Hope your wee man is feeling better now!

Saffa - I bet it is still sinking in!!! Take it easy!!! Go with the flow!!!

Nicky - Big HUGS! Hope you are feeling brighter today! 

Hello everyone else i've missed! Sorry!!! 

-May-


----------



## jackabean72

Evening

Just a quick hello I'm so tired tonight.

Gems - Happy Birthday sorry it's a bit late x

Lainsy - Hope your feeling well?  Are you still feeling comfortable?

Dons - Sorry to hear about C, I hope she feels better for the weekend and that you have an ace weekend.

Sonia - Still so excited for you!!! My friend is expecting twins in June, identical twins so it's all scary but exciting  

Susan and Nicky - big   for both of you

Sorry to those I've missed  

AFM- Going for baseline scan 2Moro morning so hope everything is going as planned and all my folices are gone so I can start stimming 2Moro night.  Fingers crossed.

Off to bed now 

Night xx


----------



## abdncarol

Bubbles done Nicky!  Hope you're feeling a little brighter.
Dons hope C is better soon.  You also get those plug in vapourisers and they might help her breath during the night, poor thing.
Lainsy not long now, hope you're sleeping lots.
Jackabean good luck for today    all is fine and you can start stimming.
Hello to everyone else  
Carol
xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hey Nicky - bumped you up to 1777     

Will be back on later 


Button


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i aint bn on in ages.

Nicky i think meetin s birth mum was an amazing tho 2do. Am not sure i could if i was in your shoes must have been hard for you. How long is john away for? Hope the time flys by.

Sonia woohoo    twinnies   .

Gemma   for yesterday hope you had a nice day.

Dons hope c is a little better.

Jackabean good luck for today.

Button how u doing?
arghhhhhhh laptop wont let me write anymore am on dp and its crap so hi to everyone i have missed il be back later xx


----------



## jackabean72

Well ladies all went well today, I have 6 follicles on each side which I have been told is good??  Also the lining of my womb is thin and there are no cysts    I've to start stimming tonight, I'm so relieved as I was beginning to worry.  Is it true if you start drinking pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts when stimming it helps the lining of your womb?  Any tips would be appreciated?

Dons - I hope that C is feeling better today?

Sonia/Clasha - How are you both feeling? Has it sunk in yet?

Nicky - Hope your keeping your spirits up?  

Bloo - Hope the wee man is feeling better today??

Lainsy - Are you still holding on?? 

Thanks to everyone for all the good luck messages  

Better go for now lunchtime is over lol   xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Jacka - well done yeah 6 antral follicles on each side are good these are the follicles that turn into eggs!  Yes have heard about eating 5 brazil nuts and pineapple juice but to be honest just a healthy diet should do the trick!.  I didnt do any of the nuts etc and my lining got to 14mm on ET.

Wow lots of ladies starting at the mo hey - lots more BFP's!!  Susan was thinking yesterday that its a month for you and you signing the consent! Yippee that is going to fly by!

AFM - i am still feeling relatively normal only thing i have noticed is my nails are growing with a vengence and I am so hungry!!  Still dont believe it all no and still VERY VERY scared for my next scan. 

Hi to all else


----------



## twinkle123

Can't stop.  Still at school for our Young Musician of the year competition so won't get home until about 10pm.

Just want to say good luck to Jackabean for starting stimming. I've never bothered with the pineapple of brazil nuts (allergic to nuts anyway!) and my lining has always been great. 6 follicles on each side is a good number.  Lots of luck!  
Better go and shove a pot noodle down my throat before I try and look respectable and like I care!
x


----------



## Lainsy

Jackabean lots of luck for starting stimming - long may all the good results continue on here  

Dons how is Caitlyn today?  Hope she is better!

Hope everyone else is good - midwife tomorrow so will let you know how I get on.

Must dash as got to finish making tea


----------



## button butterfly

Just popping on to say goodluck Jackabean with stimming - not long now      

Nicky - how you feeling today??  

Just saying that I wont be on here until next tuesday as I am going to stay with my friend outside blackpool for a long weekend, just wanted to get away and have a wee think.  Have decided that when I come back that we will tell the parents what is happening.  Saying that today but hopefully I dont change my mind by next week    

Lainsy - you will have had your baby by the time I come back on here?!?

Starry - how you doing?  I am fine xx

Susan - What flavour of pot noodle did you have?  I used to like beef and tomato but I think the flavour has changed xx

Bye for now

Button


----------



## Mummy30

jack - well done, 12 follies is fantastic..... lets hope you get some good eggies now, im sure you will.  Like susan and sonia, i didnt bother with the pineapple juice or anything... the only thing i did was have lots of orange objects beside me bed  

Lainsy - still hanging on i see... i bet i miss the big event when im in manchester so you gotta text me!! oh, and that choc cake that you brought round didnt last long   the twins enjoyed it and i finished it off!

button - im sure the wee break will do you good, we told both our sets of parents and found that it was a big weight off our chest and they were a lot of support for both of us. 

susan - you made me laugh with the "look as if i care" comment... i hope DS1s academy teachers care when he goes to school!!  A load of teenagers ran right across the road infront of my "hire" car today... how i didnt hit them ive no idea. Gave a toot which was followed by foul mouth abuse. I hate teenagers. Goodness, if i had hit one and killed one it would have been my fault, the nation would have blamed me and everyone would feel sorry for friends and family....  grrrrrrrrr. 

starry - 18 weeks WOW, already xx is baby kicking yet??

Ive been bagging up all the twins old clothes to send to the charity bins, i dont want to put them to charity shops and let all the polish ppl buy them cheaply... sounds bad eh, but id rather they went to africa...  Im a bit teary but it has to be done.  

Also getting more teary by the day at the thought of leaving my precious babies.. DS1 is fine and isnt bothered but ive not left the twins before.  

Thanks for asking about C, she has a very runny nose and she is a bit horse but apart from that she is fine. She is going to be a shy girl, my auntie came over today, shes not seen her for a while and when she said hello to C, C buried her face into me!!  She is a mummies girl though. A just carried on as normal.. he isnt shy!


----------



## tissyblue

...I hated brazil nuts but managed to eat some if they were covered in chocolate.... 

Q - do chocolate raisins count as one of your "5 a day"

T


----------



## Mummy30

morning

just popped on here, been up since 7 and thats me just getting my breakfast now, then im off upstairs again to pack.  C still has a very runny nose and a funny voice!!  its all croaky!   but apart from that all is well for once in our house!

Very much looking forward to going away. Very much not looking forward to leaving the kids.  

Thats about it. 

Not a lot. 

Packing. 

Yawn.  Back later x


----------



## peglet

just a quicky for Dons....

For C, (and I know it sounds bonkers, but it does work), rub some vick (a wee bit) onto her feet before she goes to bed tonight, if she's in a baby gro that's ok, but if she's in PJ's put socks on.

Bubbles has a cough just now, and this was recommened to me and I tried it last night and she never woke....

Might just help C and her cold....

Happy packing
Pegs


----------



## Mummy30

pegs lol on her feet?    haha, im off out later and im going to add viks to my shopping list!!   

Well, ive come to a halt with my packing.. DP gets off easy, i have to pack all sorts of things for the kids. Ie DS1 has swimming lessons on sat morning so ive packed his swimming bag, he has after school gym on a friday so ive packed that bag, ive had to remember about the paper boys money and of course all of Cs things to go over to her grannys. Need to get steriliser and seats over to theirs tonight. DP can do that. Ive had to iron all DS1s school things for next week... the list of "little" jobs is endless.

And for now my brain is frazzled as to what i need etc, i cant think. 

Looked into insurance, seeing as we are flying, for baggage etc. but the excess is a fair amount, its more than the contents of our case is worth so im not bothering.   surely nothing can go missing from edinburgh to manchester, its only an hours flight. If they do go missing its a fin excuse to buy even more clothes.

Ive just found out there is a selfridges in the trafford centre..... only 1 of 2 outside london... tres excited now!!


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie to say have a fantastic time away Dons, you deserve it petal.  Hope the football is fab and just enjoy switching off.  You will be   trying to remember to pack everything for the kids but it will be worth it once you're sitting on the plane.
Nicky I'd be the same if my mum came to stay for any length of time, so you have my sympathy.
Hello to everyone else.  Just back from meeting my antenatal girls for our weekly lunch.  There are 12 of us that meet up and I can honestly say they're all lovely and not bad one amongst them, very lucky.  Eva now sleeping.  She got weighed today too so she is now 17lbs 10oz and 66cm, whatever that all means, think it is okay.  Enjoying her porridge in a morning and trying to get her to like her veggies too.  Really enjoying the age she's at now, growing too quickly!!
Big cuddles to everyone, to all the babies and to the bumps.  Bloo not long til Lyle's first birthday, what date is it in March?
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol - its a wonderful age isnt it, to see them exploring all their surroundings with such interest is amazing. Their little smiles and moods too!! And now ive one crawling around to all these places where she hasnt been before!  I am certainly using the word NO a lot more now!!


----------



## Lainsy

Dons, hope you have a great weekend away - if they play as good as they did last night you are in for a right treat, Rooney was fantastic, although still wish Becks had got a goal, just to see that gorgeous smile of his    Glad you and the twins enjoyed the rest of the chocolate cake  

Carol can't believe how big Eva is getting, good to hear she is growing well, she is a gorgeous wee thing.

Nicky  

Well had midwife today - baby is not engaged, lying just above pelvis so I am going for a scan tomorrow as she wants to check the position.  Didn't get sweep today in case it started things off before they scan me.   Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck tomorrow Lainsy, sure all will be fine and at least they're doing the right thing by giving you a scan so they can see how the baby is lying.  Let us know how you get on please, we're all excited about this baby's arrival  
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry ladies very quick hello to everyone.  

Dons- Have a gr8 weekend.

I'm off down the road to visit mum this weekend so won't be online again til Sunday.  

Everyone have a gr8 weekend xx


----------



## Lainsy

Just a quick update from me as off out for tea!

Had scan, baby lying ok and 2 cm dilated!!  Had sweep and dr hopeful I will go into labour naturally - otherwise booked for induction on Monday 22nd March!!

Oh and new washing machine I just got in January has packed in - engineer not available until Thursday 25th March 2010 - not happy at the moment so waiting for Comet to phone me back to see if I can get earlier call out as I phoned head office to complain


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie from me as I dont have proper computer access at mo waitin for my new mini laptop to come waiting impatiently lol! Anyway I am still here and hope everyone is ok!! xx


----------



## fionamc

Good news on the results of your scan Lainsy.  Hopefully go into natural labour soon then!  Not so good news on your washing machine - something you are going to need more than ever with a baby!  Hope you enjoyed your tea out.
Great news on having 12 follicles Jackabean.  Hope the stimming going ok?  I was another one not to bother with pineapple juice and brazil nuts.
T4No.2 - your panty liner advice made me laugh!
Dons - bit late I know, but hope you are having/had a great weekend away and coping without the kids!
Nicky - hope things back to normal now DH is home.
Starry/Sonia/Clasha - hope your bumps are all growing nicely.
Hi and   to everyone else.
Not much here - I'm feeling quite miserable with a cold.  DH feeling quite miserable as he didn't get the job he had an interview for today.  DD feeling quite miserable - has just wakened screaming after about 40 mins.  Don't know why, have given Calpol and put Anbesol on gums (suspect teething may be the cause).  DS seems fine though doc prescribed antibiotics yesterday, saying he had an ear infection.  Don't have much confidence in that particular GP and DS says ear is not sore.  Do you think I should give him the antib's or not? 
Meant to have a girly night out at a friends tomorrow night for her 40th.  Hoping I feel better, as I don't get out much!
Fiona X
PS  Meant to say Peg, have not been to Seton Sands before, so don't know what to expect.  Will let you know in April after we are back!  Would you be in a touring caravan or a static?


----------



## twinkle123

Oh Fiona - seems everyone in your house in down in the dumps today!  
Elaine - things are looking good for you. Won't be long now.  Shame about the washing machine though. On hassle you can do without.  
Went to my GP today with a ridiculously huge list of vitamins etc I've been recommended to take for my next IVF cycle. He says all 18 (yes 18!!!!!!!!) are okay because they're water-based apparently. Add to that my clexane, prednisolone, aspirin and whatever drugs they give me...... Don't think I'll have time to go to work for taking medication!

Phoned GCRM in Glasgow to pay our £2790 for our cycle.  The prices are going up at the end of March but they said if we pay now, we'll save a few hundred pounds.  Very thoughful - can't imagine Aberdeen doing that!  Still got our drugs to pay for so there'll still be another £1000 or so to pay.

That's all for now
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

Thank you all for asking after Lyle - I think he is on the mend still not 100% his old self but getting there as back to being a pest and touching everything or into things he is not suppose to!!!  The wonders of Calpol!!!  He is still on his antibiotics so hopefully that will be clearning up whatever it is was hanging around him - just hope he is okay for his birthday ahhhhh can't beleive I have a 1 year old where has the time gone - quickest year of my life!!

Dons - Enjoy your trip xx

Lainsy - Lyle was born 22nd March  is his birthday gonna be stolen lol   

Sonia - Hope you are keeping well.

Jack - Well done on the 12 follies great news.

Susan - Crossing everything for you - this will be your year xx


BIG hello to all ive missed off to peel Lyle off the laptop and me (mummy is a great climbing frame)

D x


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Nicky - you crack me up!!! Happy 1st mothers day a nd hope you have a lovely day.

Happy mothers day to all the other mommies hope its a lovely day

and to all the others your day will definately come!!

As for me yes worry pot again - still having no symptoms!!!!! starting to worry again.  My (.) (.) not sore not even bigger no nausea no nothing!!!  No tiredness surely i should be feleing something now am supposed to be 7 weeks - and for twins??!  just dont have a good feeling today.  I did have af type pains in the middle of Friday and Saturday night where I thought af was coming but then nothing.  Next scan is on the 24th am so scared.  Ladies seriously when did you guys feel pregnant

Sorry for the me me me post but am worried.

Hope you all have a lovely day.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Hi ladies 

Happy mothers day to all the mummies hope you all have a fab day xx

And i hope everyone on here is enjoying mothers day nxt year    .xx

Sonia you must just be lucky and not getting much symptoms as not everyone does i did have the af pains till about 12wks i still sometimes get them now and i still worry like you do almost every day lol If i didnt have my heartbeat monitor i would be even worse. Am pretty sure you will wake up 1 morning and u will feel like crap lol I started feeling worse from 12wks and have my sickness almost every 2nd day so u could be the same am finding things harder now as am always ill so now i look back i sailed thro untill 12wks. Try not to worry i know its hard coz i still worry now. My scan is the 24th 2! What time is yours at?

xx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky hope you have a lovely day with little s and john. Are use goin out or anything or just having a day at home?xx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks both!  I know I am pregnant but just so frightenened that they have stopped growing or someting has happened since my scan a week ago.  Yeah i hope i do wake up one morning feel rough at least it will be of some reassurance!!   this is so difficult and starry you will agree!  its stress all the time.  COs you get this far and then if it gets taken away from you it is worse then getting a BFN.  

Havent got a time confirmed yet will find out time tomorrow but should be around lunch time - what time is yours?

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i found it so hard i cried everyday till i got my 1st scan and that was at 7wks 6days because after the 1st wk of my bfp i felt normal the only thing i did get was af pains and the reason i could have been sick before then was coz of the worry and me crying all the time and i will admit after my 1st scan i worried even more thats why i booked a private scan at 9 and a half wks and that did make me relax a bit as it looked like a proper baby then but the worry is never out my mind.I will be 19wks next wk and every pain i get i think the worse i know am going to regret feeling like this as i havent really relaxed and enjoyed the pregnancy yet. Think my scan is at 2.45 will be a long day lol.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia please don't worry honey, know it's easier said than done though as I was completely    when I was pregnant.  I think you think once you're pregnant all the worry will disappear but because of the long road we all go through to get there it makes it such a worry and you just want  your babies to be okay.  I just wanted a fast forward button to get me through it and know that everything was okay and I was a nervous wreck before each scan, wouldn't even look until Mike would see the heartbeat and know it was okay.  So just wanted to say I understand, really do.  I had no symptoms with Eva and I think that made it worse, I was tired but no sickness, no sore boobs or anything and she was fine so have faith petal and be strong.  
Happy mothers day to all the ladies that have little ones but please know I'm thinking about the lovely ladies who haven't been lucky enough.....yet.....to have a baby.  
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning.  

Sonia - can imagine how you're worrying but I'm sure everything's fine. As Nicky said, plenty woman don't even know they're pregnant until months into the pregnancy.  
Happy mothers day to those mums out there.  Won't be on here the rest of the day because it's just yet another reminder that I'm still not a mum.  

Hope you all have a lovely, special day and hopefully I'll be joining you next year!  
x


----------



## Lainsy

Morning girls - I am still here.  Thought I was having a few cramp type pains last night but then slept right through and nothing today    Oh well footie on this afternoon, maybe that will get Bomber going   

Hope all mummy's have a lovely Mother's Day and next year plenty more of you girls will be a mummy too  

Sonia and Starry, I hope you both start to relax and enjoy your pregnancies.  It is such a precious time and you are pregnant.  I must just have been lucky, I was determined to try and relax and enjoy it as it was such a long time coming


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the lovely mothers day wishes - I was in labour with Lyle last mother's day!!! eeeek!!!  Had a lovely day went to see both my mummy and DP's mummy in themorning then went out for lunch just the three of us Lyle was really good and we had a fab time - I got a handmade card from his Nursery from his awwwww it was SO cute and I was SO chuffed!!

Sonia - I was the same as Carol said couldn't believe I was pregnant and just wanted baby to be here as was so so scared of it all going wrong so know how you are feeling but I had no symptoms either so try not to panic     and look am me now my wee boy will be 1 on 22nd March   

D x


----------



## Mummy30

Good morning everyone  

Got back last night and had a great time.  Old Trafford was everything i expected it to be and more, it was magical the atmosphere was amazing. In a different league compared to the rotton SPL.  Back to business at pittodrie this weekend.... dreading it! What a come down its going to be.

Went to the trafford centre for shopping and into the arndale centre in the city but TBH everything was so expensive that i didnt buy much.  I did get the kids a few things from the man u megastore though, thats where i spent most of my money too  

Trying to upload photos to ** but its not responding.... 

Just on quickly for now as so much to do but ill catch up with you all later....  we are still waiting for bomber i see


----------



## Lainsy

Bev glad you had a great time - been looking at your photos on **, they are really great.

Big hello to all you other girls, hope you are all fine  

Still nothing happening with me, I just hope Bomber is as laid back when born as he/she is now


----------



## jackabean72

Hello everyone. Sorry I've not been on in a while, oh my god been so tired this stimming drug is making me so sleepy .  Did anyone else feel like this?

Had a blood test on Monday everything was good, got another test tommorrow then scan on Friday can't help but worrying hope everything will go well I really want this to work.

Sorry no personals will try to do some tomorrow.

Jxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quicky to say I am still here but laptopless at the minute so I can only get on now and again when DH actually gives me a minute on his!!!!!! Anyway hope everyone is well!!!!!

P.s Hurry up bomber


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Has been fairly quiet hasnt it??! whats happening ladies!  

Lainsy - bet you getting fed up waiting but hey get all the sleep you can now!

Jackabean - I didnt feel too bad on the stimming was fine but it does affect everyone differently all the best for your next scan and hope you have a heap of follies growing inside.  How exciting.

Nicky - whats news?  

short - hi

donsbabe - glad you guys had a blast away looked like you had fun and good to have a bit of a break just the 2 of you bet it did you good.  Any further stories on the car?  Pity you not coming to the meet!!  Hopefully you will be there for the next one

Tissy - hey were have you dissappeared too - R keeping you on your toes?

Susan - 23 days and you signing your forms - Yippee

Carol - hows the flu?  hope you feeling better.

Gems - when you starting?? MUST be soon?!

Starry - Hiya - bet your bump is growing by the day now!  Feeling more relaxed?

Hi to all else

As for me guess what.... yip still no symptoms - have my 7+4w scan this Friday - had emailed the midwife and told her my constant worries and she said no symtoms is not a worry etc but of course i dont listen.  My only thing i have is my stomach is looking very pot like and bloated - but otherwise nothing.   the scan is ok and HB/s are still beating away.  I talk to my belly everyday edging them along   ok ok ladies i am losing it a little bit.  Stop laughing at me. LOL

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

hey sonia, my car is a long way off being fixed, its taken 8 days just for the garage to get approval from LV to go ahead and fix it!!!  So, im guessing now they have to order the parts..... goodness knows how long that will take, a good week at least im thinking. Then they gotta fix it.  I love the courtesy car but its not big enough for my needs, but it really is a lovely car.  

Im sure you will get your sypmtoms soon, but really, you dont want them.  I had a horrid time with sickness ending up in hospital twice. You will be fine on friday... cant wait to hear all about it.

Yeah, shame about the meet but its just not meant to be, what with my buggy not fitting in the car, then TGIs understandably enough not able to accomodate buggys, my money situation.... its fate that i dont go.


----------



## Lainsy

Just a daily update from me - yep you guessed it still no sign of Bomber


----------



## Saffa77

Lainsy - aaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!! hurry up now - go for a hot curry and run up and down the stairs - LOL!


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya Girls 

I am back from my friends and feeling all refreshed and ready for next cycle!!  Bring it on!!!!  Start Buserelin injections today - will do this again at night time eeeeeck!!!  
Did anyone watch the born every minute programme last night on channel 4 - it was the last one of the series (I think) I just loved watching it!  

Button


----------



## twinkle123

So annoyed!!!! Too much work to do and not enough time.  Hate work at the moment.  Sorry, that's a lie - like my work but hate someone I work with.  Can't remember the last time I said I hated someone. Always try to see the positive in everyone but unfortunately there's nothing positive about him. He's making everything a complete nightmare. Grrrr!!!!!!  
Glad that's off my chest now!

Waiting patiently for AF to arrive.  Only 10 days late so far so could be ages yet!  Just don't want it to start disappearing again when I'm almost ready to start our next cycle again.

Nicky - you sound busy.  Hope the social worker meeting went well.  Hopefully things will settle more now that DH is back and your mum is gone! It must be difficult when routines change.

Button - glad you enjoyed your time away. All refreshed and ready to start.  Good luck with your injections.  I've been watching that programme.  Shouldn't really because I get too upset but it's quite addictive!

Finally, hurry up Elaine!!!!!!!!!
x


----------



## mommyof2

Good Morning ladies! Just dropping in to say hello and see if there is any news of bomber....hurry up now!!!

As for me, not doing too bad...just been busy. Sorry no personals today!

May


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Nicky - LOL i saw that about Lainsys DP putting today at 8.45pm that would be funny wouldnt it!  

I went to the GP this morning and managed to get my concoction of drugs on a NHS script!! SO stoked that is going to safe me a wack!  I told him that Dr Gorgy said I could get my GP to prescribe them and he was like oh ok....!  The clexane is so expensive! but not anymore......   

Otherwise hi to everyone else............


----------



## clasha1

Hi all sorry ave not been on been a busy stressful week! Been bleeding on and off all week with severe cramping pains was worried sick! Been in for 2 scans so 1 baby still safe and well.  The other could be the pocket of blood i have waiting to come out - speak about stressed!!! xx


----------



## Lainsy

Clasha  .  What a worrying time,   everything is ok for you.  When do you have your next scan?

Aww Susan - hope your work improves soon.  Hopefully not long until you start your next cycle, and it will be so different this time  

Sonia, great news about your drugs and not long now till your scan tomorrow, bet you can't wait to see your twins again and hopefully will relax  

Finally got washing machine fixed today, very happy as last thing I would need when I get back home is no washing machine.  Bathroom is almost finished - my goodness what a lot of work, the whole room was gutted and new plumbing, floor, ceiling you name it but finally getting there.  Think my dad will be more glad than me when it is finished so he can go home  

Well if DH is right, I only have 6 hours until Bomber is born, that would suit me fine considering I am having no pains, nothing yet    I will of course keep you updated.

Hope all the babies are well, mums happy, mums to be relaxed and everyone else feeling positive for their next cycle


----------



## clasha1

Hey Lainsy get my next scan on tuesday never felt so nervous in my life!  

Not long for you now bet you cant wait! xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Clasha - no need to say anything as we have been emailing each other frantically already!  Thank goodness for our not so busy jobs!

Lainsy - oh things could still happen tonight!!!! 

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies,

Clasha - Oh my god, sorry to hear about your bleeding. Glad to hear that baby is still ok.  You will be so relieved once you have your scan again on Tuesday. 

Saffa - That's so sweet that you talk to your belly everyday I'd be the same.  Cute that your getting a little pot belly  

Elaine - I hope things happen for you soon, be nice to have Bomber here for the weekend  

Susan - It's the weekend almost so you can forget about work for a couple of days   unless you work weekends?   for your next cycle

Nicky - I'm hoping that your meeting goes well with BD, when will it be?

Button - How did your first night of injections go?  I watch One Born Every Minute - it's great always brings a tear to me eye...or several tears in fact.  I think it's on again next week as last week they showed you a clip of next week.

Bev - Hope the kids were ok when you were away?  Pics on ** look ace   I'm sorry to hear we won't be able to meet and the end of the month  

Hello to anyone else I've missed, just typing this quickly on the fly at work lol

AFM- Had another blood test yesterday and the clinic called back in the afternoon to say everything was excellent (her exact words) so that's really positive.  Going for my scan 2moro morning so hoping that we can arrange EC for next week    It's all becoming so real now.  I'm excited and nervous all at the same time.

Better go, speak soon.

 and love to everyone xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie as still laptopless - Clasha wanted to say know it easier said than done but try not to stress and get too worried, I know its not easy, I too had bleeding at the start and had on and off till about 13 weeks, some of which were heavy - completely freaked me out, but all I am saying it doeant necessarily mean the worst, Vincent came out fine, I am sure your one will be a wee fighter too and wont go anywhere!!!!! Well not for 9 months anyway!! xx


----------



## Saffa77

Lainsy - i am actually having a curry evening at work tonight you more than welcome to join us....   they making a really hot one too!!  A korma too for the not so brave.

Nicky - Oh S can just imagine her she is so cute!!! she really has a personality on her.  Hope you guys win the battle   they dont call it the terrible twos for nothing huh?!  

anyways roll on curry - have to sit here till 6 now waiting for this curry.  Already had a packet of chips oh these steroids make me eat I tell ya.  My face is so round saw a mate yesterday who hadnt see for a while and she is like oh you have fattened up on your face!  LOL as long as the beard dosent start growing then Im happy!!     ( PS steroids are supposed to make you 'moon faced' and hairy!! ) LOL!!!  Byron better let me know if any hair starts growing on my face OH MY!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - scan tomorrow      

Lainsy - goodness gracious, this wee bomber sure is happy and settled... i thought you were 2cm dialated?? i take it the MWs are keeping a close eye on you... sex is meant to bring on labour!!  Little monkey you have in there!!  

NickyB - i think in the easter holidays my neighbour and I plan to take the children to hoodles... ill let you know what day we are going and if you are free you can meet us there!!  My little madam will love the freedom in the baby bit and hopefully A will be crawling by then too. And yes, the cup cakes are lush in there eh!!

Clasha - hope everything is ok for your next scan but im sure it will be.... lots of ladies have spotting so try not to fret, i know its hard...

Carol - how is little Eva doing

was away to do lots of personals but A is crying... neither baby is very well just now, their cold has gone to their chest and they are coughing and spluttering contstantly. A was up a lot of last night so i hope they sleep for us tonight. really really tired.  Gotta go, he is screaming....


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls

Spent ages writing something and the darn computer decided to jump to another darn page!!  Lost all the post I did! grrrrrrrr 

jackabean - loved this weeks born every minute, so loved the comment the midwife said to one of the partners who was concerned about harming the baby if they were to go home and have sex to bring on contractions.  She said that his penis wouldn't touch the baby's head    .  Yeah I know I really shouldnt be watching this programme, I do get a little emotional but I just think that it will be me one of those days so I need to know how much back stabbing those midwives will be doing when I am screaming out in pain    

Lainsy - Cant you coax bomber out with a bar of chocolate or something?    Tonight could be the night      

Clasha - soooo glad to hear that your baby is okay, I know it wont stop you worry tho so  

Dons -     you must be soooo exhausted, hope the twinnies get well soon x

Sonia - Going to see your babies on screen tomorrow  

Nicky - wish I could give you advice on terrible two's but I cant so have a   instead x

Starry - how you doing then? x

Susan - Boo to your workmate who is causing you grief!   and a big yay to the fact that you dont have to pay April's rates with your next treatment.  

Hiya to everyone else I have missed 

Well, I managed to do my first injection last night no bother.  It is like I never had any time off from the last load of injections I was giving myself!  I cant remember if I should be drinking loads now as well as when I am stimming (I can remember that drinking plenty for stimming reduces risk of OHSS and helps follicle size), have a wee bit of a headache but not sure if it is due to the fact that I have been up most of the night listening to my DH's snoring.  Think I will jump into bed before him and get listening to my paul mckenna CD.  

Button


----------



## tissyblue

Evening!

You lot are so much better at personals than I am......I just hate missing anyone out if I start "singling out" - sorry!

Have been away for a few days to deal with the pain of having turned 40 on Monday - should really change my ticker but I'm in denial! Had a lovely time especially an hour spent in the spa - luxury!

Clasha - sure its just your little bean snuggling in. Hope your scan goes well and you can relax a bit.

Sonia - mmmm curry! Your office sounds great - can I come and work there? Hope your scan goes well. You had better wear a flower in your lapel at the next meet in case we don't recognise you, what with the moustache and everything  (kidding  )

Lainsy - Bomber is just too comfy. He'll make an entrance when HE wants to!

Dons - v. jealous of your trip to Old Trafford. Did you manage to do the tour? 

Nicky - know what you mean about the sleep thief! R thinks 4 am is wakey time....

Susan - sorry to hear you are having a rough time at work - bet you are counting the sleeps until your easter hols. 

Bloo - howdy. How's Lyle doing?

MrsCoops - hope you are coping - sure you are. By the way, all that stuff about "sleeping during the day when baby is sleeping" is all  . I never managed it!

Jackabean - I have been watching "One Born" too. Its the dads I find hysterical. Most of them seem surprised that their partners are about to have a baby! oh, and I love the receptionist. She should have her own show.

Button - good effort with the needles. Yes - its the "drink loads" time, just to help stave off the headaches I think.

Trying4, AbdnCarol, SnS, Starry and "everyone who knows me" - hi!

R in bed asleep and DH working late so off to hug my puppy dog.
T


----------



## Saffa77

tissy       you crack me up!!!!!!!!! that was funny

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Evening ladies.
Usual story from me - can't stop and do personals as too much to do tonight.  Getting so fed up with the endless stuff I constantly seem to be doing for work.  

Also just sacked a violin pupil! The one who doesn't practise between lessons and spends most of the time wandering about the room picking things up.  The same one who walked out of a lesson a few years back when she say one of her friends outside!  Horrible child who has no manners whatsoever.  

Still hating work ...blah blah blah.... waiting for appointments ... skint...  blah blah blah.... depressed... Oh I'm such a negative person sometimes!

Happy belated birthday Tissy.     Hope you were spoilt rotten x

Button - well done on doing your injections.  I usually drink a lot of water anyway so don't particularly increase it for down-regging.  Drink plenty for stimming though.

Good luck tomorrow Sonia  
x


----------



## twinkle123

Quite a comedian you are today Tissy!   Need to get on with my work.  Stop distracting me.....


----------



## tissyblue

Thank you. I'm pretending it didn't happen....    The worst bit is birthday cards with your age plastered all over it. Cool if you're 6......

Thinking of having my party at Hoodles next year if they do cake.....

Susan - how cool that you get to sack pupils. Are you like Alan Sugar doing the whole "You're fired!" bit from the Apprentice? Go back to work and I promise I'll stop bothering you.


----------



## tkbearlowey

ts really cheering me up , all the goss

Trace xx


----------



## twinkle123

Girls, girls, girls!!!! I'm sure it wasn't that long ago when a birthday celebration involved going into town an drinking until you fall over!  Now it seems to revolve around cake!  

Nah, didn't do an Alan Sugar thing! Asked her if she wanted to carry on her lessons, she said no so I said 'that's fine!'  Don't think she was expecting to hear that!
x


----------



## Mummy30

ohhh trace - hello...... welcome.....

Tissy - hello... didnt have time to do the old trafford tour    " rory in bed " YAY!! how is the wee man??Are you on **??
and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for monday past... 40 eh! Life Begins... the big 3 0 for me this year...boooooo, actually its not long.. poop.

button - YAY for injections..... fingers crossed.


----------



## Saffa77

Tissy had wanted to say earlier but was still cracking up on the moustach story....

Happy belated birthday!!! Hope it was a blast! Hooldes bday party sounds like fun!!!


----------



## clasha1

Hey Son thanks for keepin me sane this week must feel like a 2nd job haha

Good luck for tomorrow let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

its the newie from sneckie again. glad to be part of your chit chat and hearing how you all are. dh very stressed about our app but so much to look forward tooo xx
Trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

all the waiting and him having to produce the sperm. as he has ED it is quite a hard task for him as he HAS GOT to produce the goods to order on the day. bless him, not his fault but last time we had to do he did it ( with my help ) ha ha  xx

trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

Thanks for that.
It was quite funny as when he had do produce sample at last app and we went to ' the room ', they said NO SALIVA!!!!
Cant imagine waht they must have meant Ha ha

It would bo so much easier to do at home but dont think they would last the 1/2 journey on the train !!

Have a good day. i'm at work sciving just now but patients await my time so had better get on 

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

No saliva      Thats soooo funny!!!        

At present poor A is being used as a bridge for C to climb over!!  Im leaving them to sort it out themselves!! 

Fingers crossed for jac and saffa today


----------



## jackabean72

Just on quickly before lunch time.  Hospital appointment went so well, nurse measured my uterus at 15.6 and I have 11 folices so looks like it's going to be Monday for EC.    She's going to call me back this afternoon has to speak to the medical team first however she gave me the Ovitrelle away with me so that's a good sign.  It's so exciting now.

Saffa - Hope you get on well today, let us know as soon as.

Better go be back later xx


----------



## Lainsy

My goodness so much hilarity going on here since yesterday afternoon  

Tissy   girl not telling us about your birthday until after the day -  , hope you had a great day and got spoilt rotten.

Sonia good luck for today, can't wait to hear your good news  

Tkbear - welcome.  I am from Inverness too originally although I do now live in Aberdeenshire.  All my family are still there so I head back quite often.  Was laughing at your comment  

Seen as everyone seems to like Hoodles - perhaps we should be thinking about having our next meet there   

Well was out for a curry last night, lot of good that did    Bomber is determined to make me (and all you lot!) wait  

Big   to everyone else.


----------



## Saffa77

Me back from scan and still 2 babas in there they were so much bigger than the last time measuring 14mm one is slightly smaller!! Oh my gosh!!! I was soooooooooooo happy!!!! I couldnt believe that there they still were with the no symptoms and what not!!  I am measuring 7 weeks 6 days exactly and she even said what perfect yolk sacs etc we have!  I am soooo happy and releaved am going to enjoy this now...... LOL


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - wonderful news!  11 follicles!!! fantastic bet you are so excited all the best for EC on Monday.

Let us know how you get on
x


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Sonia     So happy for you x

Good luck for Monday Jackie.  
x


----------



## tissyblue

Great news Saffa and Jackabean!

Clasha - how you doing?

Anyone up to anything nice this weekend??
T


----------



## clasha1

Hey Tissy still got the cramps and the on/off bleed still worrying me a bit just wish they would stop - getting my 7 week scan on tuesday so fingers crossed - going to have a fine relaxing weekend

what are you getting up to xx


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, Sonia just sooooooo chuffed for you, well done, must have been such a relief at your scan today and it's great that you can relax now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  
Jackie, great news, good luck on Monday, well done you!!
Clasha, good luck for Tuesday, once you see your scan you will get some relief from your worry, let us know how you get on
Tissy Happy Belated Birthday      Hope you had a great one.  Being 40 doesn't hurt, I'm 41 but decided I'm sticking to 40 and not getting any older  
Come on Lainsy!!  Do you have a date for being induced?  We tried the sex, the curry and Eva was far too comfy in there.  Can't wait to hear your news
Susan how you doing petal, not long til you start your next round of treatment, we're all behind you.
Nicky I must try Hoodles, not too far from us and just must just go for a coffee to suss it out for when Eva is older.
Dons, loved your pics on ********.  How grown up are the twins now, they are sooooo cute.
Bloo, not long til Lyle's birthday, do you have anything planned?
Welcome TK Bear  
Hello to anyone I've missed, I'm sorry but it's far too early and I've not had a cup of coffee yet.
I have 5 of my friends coming to stay tonight so really looking forward to that.  Have to go shopping still but got the 3 boxes of wine in already and they're arriving anytime after 3.  Mike is taking care of Eva for me and we'll just catch up over a few glasses of wine, listen to music and have a laugh.  Just as well we have 2 living rooms so Mike can get peace in the other one, bless him.  Then tomorrow we'll give them a cooked breakfast and hopefully get the rest of the day to ourselves.  
Don't know why I'm up so early, blaming Mike's snoring which did my head in last night but away for my coffee before Eva wakens up for her first bottle of the day.  
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Morning, glad to see its not just me whos up at this stupid time.

2 babies wide awake, thank goodness for babytv!!! Trying not to give them bottles this early!!

I was in bed by 9pm last night, had an awful headache. I went on a 3 mile walk (a lot for me) with the twins in a howling gale just to go to superdrug and buy them a karvol plug decongestant thing.... had to walk as you know buggy wont fit in car and side by side doesnt fit through superdrugs door!!  So, anyway, cause it was windy and i have funny shaped ear canals my ears were in agony with the wind going into them.... it always happens... hence the headache later on. Nothing docs can do... i dont usually go out in the wind but it was sunny and i needed the plug thing.

anyway, the plug thing was great and A had a better sleep, still up 4-5 times though but not coughing so much..... so id recommend it. Worth the long walk.

I have to miss going to pittodrie today   no baby sitters.....   never mind.... 

Sonia - so great to hear how well the scan went and to see 2 perfect little beanies in there.... i always held my breath until i seen 2 happy babies in my scans.... you will have lots of scans, extra ones obviously and you will get the nuchal fold scan free of charge too, which is an added one. And every scan will be the same... waiting, holding breath.....  but everything will be fine.  Having twins was an amazing experience so, please enjoy every second of your pregnancy. And no symptoms is great!!!  believe me, you dont want the sickness, its awful!!  Any questions just ask away.... im not an expert but i can do my best!

Carol - thanks, they are growing up so fast arent they, Eva must be too eh.....  How is she getting on meeting new people now? Still a mummies girl?? Have a great night tonight... a pyjama party, love it!!! Poor mike stuck in with a house full of women!! haha

clasha - fingers crossed for tuesday for you, nice that you and sons can go through it together. xx

jack - well done, great number of follies... hope the next stage goes smoothly for you xx

right.... thats the bottles cooling as A keeps looking for them... Ive never known one boy to eat so much... 9oz of formula, a whole weetabix and still he cries when i eat my breakfast. Ive fallen into the trap of feeding him to keep him quiet.... fine for now but not when he's a toddler!!  Then its wake up DS1 for his swimming lessons... busy busy busy...


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hello ladies - I'm a lurker and haven't posted before, but decided to make my first post after reading about Clasha.  I fell pregnant last year on 3rd ICSI, and after ttc for 8 years.  I too bled from 6 weeks right up until 12 weeks.  Was really scary as I had a big blood clot in womb alongside my pregnancy sac (and had previously mc'd at 6 weeks).  I got extra scans to keep an eye on it, but it just bled out and everything was OK.  My beautiful little girl was born in December, so try not to panic.  Easier said than done I know.  (I pos almost daily until 12 weeks as I was so scared!).  And I guess I didn't settle until I could feel baby move from about 16 weeks, as I at least could feel everything was OK.

Hello everyone else, I read this thread when going through my last cycle and although I never posted, it was nice to be able to read your stories to know I was not the only one feeling like I did through treatment, and get some hope from the lucky ones who had managed to fall pregnant and have children.

Good luck to all you ladies who are still on the rollercoaster ride.  Don't give up hope - on another site, there is a woman of 40 who fell pregnant and had a baby on her 18th cycle.  I have no idea how she managed that emotionally or financially, but guess it goes to show that just because it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean it won't.


----------



## abdncarol

Jo lovely to hear from you petal and congratulations on your baby daughter.  Are you enjoying being a mummy?  I too had a blood clot Clasha when pregnant with Eva and it just disappeared on its own, one of my friends had the same so please please try to relax and I'm sure your scan on Tuesday will be fine.  
I haven't read about that lady on her 18th cycle, wow, you have to admire that determination, good on her.  
It is a rollercoaster ride and I'd be lost without  my friends on here.  Hope you keep posting Jo.
Carol
xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i have been lurking but really just cant be botherd with anything to be honest lol.

Nicky enjoy ur wknd where is this hoodies everyone is on about?

Dons glad you had a nice wknd bet it was a lovely break were the kids all excited to see you when you get home?

Clasha how u doing? Good luck for your scan next as most of the girls have said some people do get bleeding   .

Jacks woohoo on your scan that was quick for ec they always found a problem with me so always took longer. I was so scared of ec b4 i had it but god i loved the feeling of it and never felt anything i was just sleepy drunk lol.

Carol enjoy ur nite with the girls.

Sonia woohoo you goin to start enjoyinh it now? Is you nxt scan at 12wks?xx

Susan not long for you either on starting tx hopefully af will show up.

Welcome tkbear

Argh the screen is jumping and cant see what am writing now


----------



## starrynight

Bloo hows little lyle doing?

Gems when is it your starting tx? Hopefully not long to go now.

Button ya on starting the injections its amazing how we can be happy about injection ourself lol.

Lainsy is bomber still to comfy? I defo think your having a boy.

Hi jo and welcome xx 

Fiona how u doing hope your getting some sleep?

Hi to tissy,angela and to anyone i have missed am sorry.

Well not much from me am just tired alot. I have my scan next wk when i will be 20weeks i sooooo cant wait then i think i will buy stuff. I woke up this morning and there was milk on my arm!! My boobs must have started leaking is that normal? And girls before you wonder how it got thro my pj top i wasn't wearing 1   and to make things sound worse we   last nite 1st time in weeks!! And you know what men are like with boobs!!! Arggggghhhhh he ain't getting near me again well my boobs anyway lol Also i cant tell if am feeling baby move or not is that normal? I do listen to the heartbeat and can hear it moving then but thats it.

xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi Joe and friends thanks for caring- glad other people have had the same as ave been really anxious about it - did any of you have bad cramps alongside as well? Never felt so much pain - hard to remain positive xx


----------



## abdncarol

I had cramps a lot too, I remember being sure I would lose Eva, please keep your chin up petal xx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah i had a lot of cramps, its just your body adjusting to the pregnancy.....

Ended up going to pittodrie, DP stayed at home with the twins and i took DS1 for his first game! He enjoyed it, got a bit bored come the end but didnt moan once.  And he said he would go again so it was a success. As soon as he was born i was adament i would be taking him to pittodrie with me... he's spent so many years saying he doesnt like football so i was a bit teary watching him enjoy it today...


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

had a lovely lubch wi my mum and 2 sisters today. My wee sis is due her baby on 17 May and she looks fab. soooo happy for her but oh so envious. However she deserves everything as she had her 1st baby ladt year on 28  April , sdaly stillborn so i am so happy for her. I think she is the only pregnant woman in the world i am not too jealous of..
8 more days till my app, counting down and wishing thedays away. am so hoping Mark gives us the news we want that he will start us on IUI but like everyones journey its all a HUGE waiting game...

Love to everyone.

cant wait to get on that train next Sunday to Aberdeen to await my next answers 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Trace


----------



## clasha1

I know this is too much info (so hope your not eating!) but when am wipin now chunks o dark brown pessarie are coming out - is this normal?


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies,

Thanks for all the nice wishes of good luck. Feeling a little sick today not sure if it's nerves about 2moro or a side effect of the ovitrelle.  Does any know?  Did you feel sick after taking it?  

Saffa - That's great that there was two strong hearbeats  

Clasha - Hope your feeling better? Sorry can't help you with your question as I have no idea.

Bev - Glad to hearing your coming on Sunday  And that DS1 enjoyed his first fitba experience.

Nicky - I've got my fingers crossed that S BM or BD sign her passport.  Had a lovely warm feeling while reading about your lovely family day.

Hi to Trace and Jo don't think we've spoken before.

Has anyone hear from Elaine?

I'm off for just now xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Clasha - sorry can't help you with your question.

Hi and welcome Jo.  Hope you keep posting here.  

Jackabean - I've never felt sick with my ovitrelle.  Probably just nerves for tomorrow.  Lots of luck to you.   Let us know how you get on.  

Nicky - sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday.  Have to admit, I felt a twinge of jealousy reading it (hope you don't hate me!  ) but you so deserve it.  

As for me, got my first sunburn of the year!  A few hours doing a carboot sale at Thainstone in the sun is all it takes for me!  Good fun though. Love spending the time with DH, having time to chat about everything and everything while making money.  Great stuff!

Hope everyone's well.  Elaine - where are you? Hurry up woman!!!!
x


----------



## starrynight

Clasha is it the pessary that it coming out of you? I had major problems with them but tmi alert here lol When i was doing them if i didn't scoop it out before i put the next 1 up i would end of with a clump of it stuck up me because my body wasn't absorbing it properly! So the nurse told me to scoop it out not very pleasent.  But with it being stuck up you i would imagine it would go a weird colour. Did you stop them near the end of the 2ww?

Susan i was there aswell to it was a lovely day. I just went for something to do with my mum n dad.

Jacks good luck for 2moro.

Nicky how did your dh get on today? And i googled hoodles to find out what it was lol Thinking of taken my goddaughter 1 day am guessing its kinda like rambo land? Oh and i forgot to say yes it is my sister in the photos on ** she is 8wks in front of me.

Dons glad ds had a lovely day at football he will be wanting to go all the time now lol

xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi starry no am stil doing them twice a day until am 12 weeks not sure why - its just gross!


----------



## starrynight

Orite i was only on them till b4 the end of my 2ww wait for some reason. I know its tmi but have you tired scooping the old bits out i never new to do that till the nurse at the clinic told me 2 but thats all i can think of what it is otherwise am not sure. How u feeling now?

xx


----------



## clasha1

Will i not be scoopin out stuff that is needed? am right thick!

Feelin so so begin to think am feelin better then my tummy starts crampin again canna win! xx


----------



## Lainsy

Girls I am still here - couldn't get on the site for some reason for the last 2 days, kept saying something about the link being broken   

Just watched the footie and you would have thought after that performance it would put me into labour but oh no - looks like Bomber is far too comfy  .  Have had a few cramps and sore back but nothing to write home about.  We are booked into Aberdeen for 3pm tomorrow afternoon if nothing happens before then.

Sorry for lack of personals - having a mad cleaning round the house so back to it


----------



## starrynight

Clasha as far as i know when it starts clumping up inside you it aint as good then and you could do it before you put the next pessarie up so you are still getting what your body needs coz it will absorb it. If your worried phone the clinic and ask thats who told me to take the old stuff out. When is your scan?xx

Lainsy i was wondering if you were watching the football lol What a game it was!! Come on bomber hurry up lol If am not on 2moro good luck xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya this has to be a really quick one but just wanted to say...............

Jack - good luck for tomorrow petal  

Lainsy - wowsa!  Tomorrow is a big day chummie, good luck, will be thinking about you.  I was induced with Eva and think we ended up going in around the same time, 3:35pm the next day Eva was born.  So so so excited for you and can't wait to hear what you have.          good luck xxx

big hugs to everyone, hope you've all had lovely weekends
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya all

Hope you all had a good weekend, we have just come back from the movies went to go watch the Bounty Hunter was pretty funny!  

Clasha - hope the bleeding stops soon but hey Tuesday you already having your next scan how exciting!!!

Carol - Eva looks so cute in her rock dress!!  

Nicky - sounds like you had a fantastic day!! awesome!

Jackabean - think its the nerves too you will be fine you will love the concoction of drugs they give you for EC and if you feel you need more just ask!

Susan - oh no about the beetroot face   hey Summer is just around the corner I guess yay!!  Glad you had a good day and made some money always good isnt it.

As for me have been having a bit of brown spotting for the last 2 days since after my scan so dont know if its cos my cervix is more sensitive or what but went to wee just before the movie sorry tmi and there was quite a bit when I wiped!! It was really brown deffo not red and looked like old blood but then went to wee again  after movie and had nothing I find its when I  walk around a bit then i have more.  I know the nurse said to me once brown is ok and to call if its red!  Did any of you ladies have spotting early on...?  Should i not worry too much?  Oh the knicker checking is happening big time LOL.  Otherwise all is good.

Hope you all have had a good weekend.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia, thanks re Eva's dress.  I had brown spotting early days with Eva, old blood.  It is such a worry isn't it, you think once you're pregnant that will be it and then more worrying begins.  I definitely had brown spotting though xx


----------



## clasha1

Hi starry my 7 week scan is on tuesday so al ask when am in cod its disguisting - the things we have to do lol.... what a lot of toilet paper am using haha

Lainsy good luck for tomorrow hope al goes well x

Son - sure al hear from ya later on xx


----------



## Saffa77

Lainsy all the best for tommorrow also can't wait to hear what flavour bomber is!!!! Ooooooo how exciting! Nicky will be waiting tomorrow!


----------



## Mummy30

hello    VERY ME post coming up.

you may have seen on ** that ive spent 3 hours in casualty today with A.

He has been ill for about 3 weeks now and past 4 days has been wheezing and coughing. Well, i cant explain it, but i had a feeling that i should call NHS24 (again), and they put us through to the docs down at out of hours at the casualty here.  Well, good job i did cause they were worried about him. His breathing and heartrate were higher than normal so they had him on the nebuliser.  I had to hold this thing that was steaming (without the mask) and he had to breathe it in. The first time he yanked the top off and the liquid spurted everywhere, quite funny really....   

Anyway, we did this once, they retested his stats and there was no change so we tried it again.... this time only slight change so the doc decided he needed to be admitted to sick kids over night for observation.... hit me like a ton of bricks and had to hold it together not to cry.

After consulting with a paedeatrician in aberdeen it was decided, thankfully i think, that he didnt need to be admitted and has been sent home with an inhaler and steroids to take. I have to keep an eye on his breathing and if his breaths go over 1 per second, ie 60 per min, or his skin gets mottled, or he has a coughing fit i have to rush him straight to casualty...  

He is fine in himself, well, as fine as he can be, he does moan/cry a lot .

I on the other hand am panicking. Maybe if he did get admitted least its peace of mind for me.  

He is in bed now, already woke up once. We have been up a lot past couple of nights, over 10 times last night. DP is cracking up but Poor A cant help it.  I feel like the world is against us as we were just getting somewhere with the controlled crying, but obviously all that is out of the window now as he needs picked up and cuddled just now.  So back to square one (when he is better) with it all.

He has had everything... colic, reflux, excema, sleeping issues, viruses and now this......     

And to top it off, C is coughing and coughing now too .... 

Just quickly, busy day for Lainsy tomorrow........    
And     for jack x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Bev babes that is just awful what you're going through with A, poor little boy and such such a worry for you.  I think you'd much rather be ill yourself than have your little one unwell so my heart goes out to you.  I hope he gets better quickly with his medication, poor little lad has been through the mill but sure he will grow out of it and you will look back on it one day and forget how hard it is.  Big hugs to you as it's so hard being a mummy and going through that, so stressful.

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

thanks carol - as always you have words that heal........  

just watching boyzone..... i need a good cry and this is going to set me off.... shame that lady from girls aloud is ruining the first song.... sure she got the words wrong....


----------



## twinkle123

Aww Bev. Hope he's okay.  It's probably no consolation but I had everything when I was little - asthma, eczema, allergies, wheezing and was forever on inhalers and steroids.  I gradually grew out of most of it as I grew up.  Still have a few random allergies but I did grow out if it all. I was forever having to be pushed around in my little sister's buggy (who was only just walking!) because of my wheezing.  I'm sure he'll be absolutely fine.  
Going back to watch the Boyzone programme
x


----------



## Mummy30

thanks susan...   R had an inhaler too when he was a baby but is fine now... hopefully its not for long for A too.


----------



## Lainsy

Bev really sorry to hear about Aiden.  Hope he is getting better  

Well today is the day.  Amazingly I slept so well last night, didn't even wake up once !!!  Off into Aberdeen for 3pm today.  Nicky will be making the big announcement so watch this space  

Just want to say thank you to you all for all your support and best wishes - it means a lot to me.  You truly are special friends.


----------



## fionamc

Was about to do a wee post when it warned me a new message had been posted.  Just wanted to say hope it all goes as easily for you as possible Lainsy and I will be checking in regularly for news.  Will post this and then do another wee post, just in case you are going in to Aberdeen soon - oohh, it's so exciting!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Lainsy - how very very exciting!! Hope it all goes well and you have a smooth delivery!!! Cant wait to hear all about it - obviously you wont be making the lunch on Sunday?!  Take care and all the best xx

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Just quickly lainsy good luck for today xx

Dons sorry to hear about a you must have got a right scare. How is he doing today? Loving the twins pics on ** they are sooooooo cute.

Right away to dentist am bricking it hate them getting a filling today and a polish its a private 1 the charged me £400 for all the tx i need!! Need another 3 teeth out after today but i found a nhs dentist in cove so after today am goin there only reason am goin today is coz they made me pay the £130 last wk for todays tx. I think being pregnant is attacking my teeth lol.

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## fionamc

Hiya everyone else,

Sorry - not going to do many personals but I am reading and thinking of everyone.  We have been busy with lots of hospital appts, social activities and illness (DS).  Have another busy week with hospital appts for both DD and DH, visiting friends and getting ready to go on holiday.  Told DS this morning that he only had 5 more sleeps until hols and panicked myself.  I always take too long and take far too much on holiday and with having the caravan you are not too limited with what you can take.  Am going to try really hard to pack fairly lightly - saying that, it is our first time away with Freya. DD is sleeping and the TV is 'babysitting' DS (naughty but necessary - we are doing plenty things every other day this week), so will be quick so I can get some ironing done.

Wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow Clasha - I too had spotting with my IVF preg (up until about 10 weeks I think it was) but didn't with my natural preg.  Think it might be something to do with lining being especially thick with all the IVF drugs etc.

Congratulations Sonia on seeing two strong heartbeats and it sounds as if you are beginning to enjoy being preg now!

Not long to go for your appt Susan and well done for sacking your rude pupil - that's a stress you just don't need.  Glad you and DH had a good day at Thainstone - chatting and raising some funds to help pay for your next (and   last, treatment).

Dons - hope A is feeling brtter and the drugs help to settle his breathing.  So, so tiring being up so often in the night.

Welcome to the newbies - TK Bear and Jo.

Carol - love Eva in her rock outfit.  Do you remember where you got her tights or did they come as part of the set.  We have my brother's wedding soon and I think black would be best colour to with her frock.  Glad you had a great time with your chummies.


Starry - your 20 week scan must be this week.  Exciting to be half way there and to see how LO is growing.

Nicky - it's very lovely as a family, isn't it.  I still cry fairly often ant how lucky we are (and sometimes when they are both completely playing up too!).

Vey belated   Tissy - doesn't hurt too much does it?

Finally, all the very best today Jackie - as everyone has said, it doesn't hurt.  I don't really remember EC at all - completely out of it.  DH tells me that Elspeth had to keep reminding me to breathe!  Hope you get a good number of eggs.

Big   to everyone else - Angela, May, Bloo, SnS, Gillian, Gemma and anyone else I have either forgotten or is lurking!

Fiona X


----------



## jackabean72

Hello everyone

Back from EC, it went really well. I was so nervous, Elspeth is so nice .  They collected 8 eggs from 10 folices so that's really good.  Now begins the wait to see how many are mature and fertilise.  I felt a couple of bits of pain but you were all right wasn't too painful, felt so drunk and out of it.   for good news 2moro.

Lainsy - Hope everything goes well today 

Sorry no personals xxx


----------



## fionamc

Jackie,

8 is a great number.  Hope you get a good fertilisation rate and have some good embies for transferring (are you transferring 1 or 2?) and some left over for the freezer for the next child  Good luck!!


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Jackie.  That's a good number you have there.  Fingers crossed for the phone call.    
x


----------



## tissyblue

Good luck Lainsy!!!

Well done Jackabean - that's a  very good number. Hope they get down and jiggy  

More later....


----------



## Mummy30

hello

just come on to wish Lyle a very happy 1st birthday... saw his cute pic in the paper.... 

Twins in bed.... A is still wheezy, been giving him his inhaler, he has docs on friday.


----------



## Saffa77

Happy 1st birthday Lyle! Damn didn't see the newspaper today!! Normally always see it hope it's still at work tomorrow! Hope he had a good day


----------



## twinkle123

Happy 1st birthday Lyle.   Saw his cute picture in the paper.

As for me, left work at 3.40pm and didn't get home until 7.30pm.  Started with an enormous bang coming from the car we were travelling home from work in, followed by smoke and finally a puncture.  Ended up standing at the side of the most boring part of the road we travel on every day.  Turns out it was the spring so there was no where we were going to get home. Lots of phone calls later, a tow truck and some very cold feet and we were finally home.

Had all these plans for tonight because I'll be staying at school late tomorrow for the senior prizegiving but none of them have happened!

Looking forward to hearing Elaine's news!  
x


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been on much at all lately, things have been very busy at work. Anyway, DW and I have an appointment with Prof Templeton this morning and he's going to tell us whether or not they are going to let me have surgery to find out if I have any little swimmers hiding. I suspect that they are going to say no, not sure where that will leave us, if we'll just accept that and go for donor or if we'll look to get the op done privately for the one in a million chance that they are wrong....?

I'll let you all know the verdict, keep your fingers crossed for us.

C


----------



## Mummy30

chuckle - good luck for your up and coming op, My DP had it done and its a piece of cake!!  

Anyway. rushed on here this morning for news of elaine............ its going to be another day of leaving the laptop on and checking for the new replies again!!


----------



## mommyof2

hiya folks! Just checking in to see news about lainsy's bomber.....
Bloo, Happy 1st birthday Lyle! 
Dons, how is A doing? Hope he is better! 
Also, Jackabean, good luck for today phone call!
Nicky, totally feel for you! Hope S is better for you soon!
Chuckle, hope you get the answers you are wanting! Good luck!
AFM, havent had much sleep this past two nights as the little man has a cold and not sleeping well at at with the stuffy nose....so it feels like i am a waling zombie!
hello to everyone else! tissy, saffa, susan, fiona, clasha, carol, starry and to anyone else i have missed!
Mayxx


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Just on to check for news of Elaine.

Chuck - Good luck for today  

How is everyone??

I'm just sitting by the phone waiting on this phone call!!!! arghhhhh I've started flinching every time I hear a noise lol

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck chuck for today, jack hoping for fab news for you, hope you get your phonecall shortly  .  Thinking about Lainsy but know it can sometimes take a few attempts at being induced.  I was given the drugs around 7pm and my contractions started during the night, Eva arrived at 3:35pm.  Everyone is obviously different though but thinking about Elaine lots.
Poor you Nicky with your lack of sleep, it really does get you down doesn't it and I know that it makes me and Mike argue more when we're both tired.
Bev how is A doing, poor lad, he's really been through it all.  
Susan what a nightmare journey home for you.
bloo please give Lyle big birthday cuddles from me and Eva.
Trying hope your little one's cold disappears soon.
Well better go and get changed and Eva dressed, we're away for a wander around Ellon and then meeting old neighbours for coffee this afternoon.  Eva is waking up at 6am so I've bought new black out blinds in the hope that might work and hopefully Mike will put them up soon.  
Big hugs to everyone I've missed.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol - my two are waking at 6 too....   DP wont buy more blinds as ours were new when we did the nursery so im thinking of a DIY job. Lots of mums on here recommend tin foil but im not sure i want to put foil on the windows.... neighbours would think we are mad.

Had a text yesterday from insurance company saying they estimate my car to be ready on friday so im just delighted!!  hopefully get it back monday. 

Had to buy a new tv unit, with cupboards, as madam is obsessed with the DVD player!!  Yesterday she managed to switch it on and somehow open the disk thing. She was  happily playing with my DVD!!! arrggghhhh, the things you have to buy  eh!

A is better today, had a better sleep and right now is getting frustrated as he cant crawl, i sure give him 10/10 for trying, he has the confidence just not the co-ordination. 

Have a huge pile of ironing to do but i just cant be bothered. Ive been pigging out this week as ive been feeling sorry for myself and now feel guilty for doing so. Sitting here on my bum isnt helping matters. Im actually wearing my maternity jeans today


----------



## jackabean72

Just got the phone call!!  7 of my eggs were good enough, 5 have fertilised so going for ET on Thursday.  They said they will phone again on Thursday morning coz we might go for day 5 transfer.  Which is better? xxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i was just checking to see if any news.

Good luck today chuck.

Jacks thats great am not sure what is better to be honest i think it depends on the person i ended up goin for 5day blast. Did they tell you how you 1 you are allowed 1 or 2 put back?

xx


----------



## Mummy30

great news jack....


----------



## starrynight

Clasha if your scan is today good luck   .xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Just had a stupid fire alarm test LOL had to stand outside for like 10 mins and I am a fire Marshall hahahahahahhaha!!

Yes Clasha is having her scan as we speak

Still waiting desperately on Lainsy!!!

Jacka - have you had the call yet hope you get lots for the freezer too!

Chuck - welcome back and all the best for today am sure you will all come to a plan and if all else fails donor sperm is the way.  I used donor eggs for my cycle.

Dons - glad A is better may it continue.

Susan- sounds like a nightmare journey aaargh

Hey ladies the body and soul fair is on this weekend if any of you are interested.  Its at the beach ballroom.

Trying4no2 - hope you wee man gets better soon!

As for me still not feeling much in symptoms etc.  Getting some heartburn and slight weird taste in mouth lately


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - stock up on the gaviscon, you will need it!!


----------



## Saffa77

euuuuwwww I hate Gaviscon!!!!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

So pleased but trying to stay grounded!  Starry - they embryologist said that we will  need to wait till Thursday morning to make a final decision on 1 or 2.  If it's Saturday then it's only going to be 1.  I'm just not sure what's for the best 1 or 2.  I know that they say one at a time but I just want whatever is going to get me the best chance of getting a BFP in a couple of weeks. 

Clasha - Hope you get on well today  

Bev - Glad to hear to A is feeling better 

Saffa- What's the body and soul fair??

Hope everyone else is ok?? 

Jxxx


----------



## Mummy30

nicky - i detest coffee. Its got the most horrible smell too. 

saffa - tough!! haha.  never ever take gaviscon after drinking orange juice.... from experience, trust me, it will fizz and explode causing projectile vomitting.  

Elaine - FFS get a move on!!!  we are waiting for that all important   to Nicky!!  

jack - i had a 3 day transfer and just went with what ever the embryologist said to do and that was to put 2 back..... mine werent top grade embies which is why we chose two. and proves that you dont need 100% perfectly formed embies to produce gorgeous babies.... good luck xx


----------



## Saffa77

Donsbabe - extra euuuuuuuuuuw LOL

Nicky - yeah you better start liking coffee what about red bull?? those should give you wings!  

Jacka - I personally would go for two as it ups your success rate instantly.  I think there are big debates on this one at a time story - is it really cos its risky or because they just dont want ladies to have twins as it costs the NHS more.  I read loads of things on this....  very interesting though.

Have you had the call with how many embies you got?

The body and soul fair is like massaging, holistic, books and has physcic readers there which i thought some of you ladies may find interesting.  It costs about £3 to get in.  I went last year and got a reading and she told me I would have 2 boys!  and whether i was having IVF how did she know. 

Sx


----------



## starrynight

You girls can chat lol Well am away out for lunch so cant stalk ff anymore lol Hopefully some news when i get back.

Jacks they would only let me have 1 back coz of my age i asked if i had them back on day 3 could i have 2 but they said no. If i was private i would have demanded 2 back lol.

Enjoy ur afternoon girls xx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - Yeah they called about 10.30 this morning said out of th 8 eggs collected 7 were good enough and 5 were fertilised  

Starry- Everything I read said that it would be one but the embryologist said on the phone it was up to me one of two on day 3 transfer however if it went to day 5 it would only be 1 that's why i'm confused!!  

Jxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Jackie - it it's a 3 day transfer, I would get 2 put back.  If you wait until day 5, the embryologist will know which ones are looking best and you'll get one put back.  That's a good number you've got there. Loads of luck to you  

Sonia - I'm going to the fair at the weekend.  Not sure when yet.  Are you going again?  Angela sent me the same info as you did so will give it a go.

Stuck here until a stupid time tonight for our senior prizegiving.  I've got 2 choirs singing at it.  They'll do really well but could do with just going home.  Probably won't get home until about 9.30pm.  

Doing my time-out duty just now.  Just glad to get away from the lazy, ignorant rude people I work with in my department.  Well, there's only 1 I can't stand.  Another's okay on her own but when when the first one's around.  The 3rd one's okay.  I remember the days a few years ago when we all got on so well in the department and actually smiled and had a laugh.  Those days are long gone!!!!
x


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - that is good going!  Yeah have 2 if its a 3 day and one if its a blast as they say with blasts you stand a higher chance - look at starry!

Susan - no wont be going again if I do will just be accompanying a mate.
Susan your job sounds horrific can you not look for a teaching job elsewhere?  you serioulsy dont need that continuous stress!


----------



## twinkle123

There's no jobs to apply for Sonia. They're cutting so many jobs in Aberdeen City so there's no chance there.  Also being a small subject, there's only an average of 2 teachers per school.  We're lucky with 3.5 but we're a huge school.  Saying that, we've been cut to 2 full time teachers after summer.  Me and my boss are safe but the other 2 not so much!
x


----------



## Saffa77

yeah i guess you right! can you not change your career move ?!   I had been looking for a job myself as mine is sooooooo boring and there is nothing going at the mo! 

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

No, nothing else I can do with a music teaching degree other than teach music! Maternity leave would be nice!!!  
x


----------



## clasha1

Hi all, got on fine today baby still in there! measuring 8.8mm which sounds tiny but least its growing.

Still havent really got an answer to the pain looks like al have to lump it xxxx

Any word on lainsy


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey still waiting patiently 4 news of bombers arrival!!!! Clasha glad scan went well, honestly I had lots of cramps and pains too it totally freaked me out, think its just babies way of settling in and your body adjusting!!!


----------



## tissyblue

Jackabean - that's great news! If they reckon some of the embies will make it to blast stage then I would have thought that means you have a decent number which are great quality. I never got to blast stage but I think I would have waited to Day 5 if I had the chance. If you have a Day 3 transfer, I would go with what the embryologist recommends in terms of how many you put back. I went with one the first time (even though they recommended putting both back) but went with 2 the second time.

Clasha - you must have been so relieved to see your wee wriggler on screen - well done you and try and relax now for a bit.

Saffa - better get the light blue wool out for the knitting then?

Chuck - hope you got some good news today from Dr H. Can't see why they wouldn't at least try an op on the NHS?

Dons - bet you're looking forward to having your own car back again. Hope A is feeling better.

Nicky - hope you get some more sleep tonight. Smiling at S asking for telly in the middle of the night  

Hi to everyone else - looking forward to seeing some of you on Sunday - mind you, we were invited out for Sunday lunch today but have put them back to 3pm - reckon I can manage a roast dinner an hour after TGIs? You bet!

Well, young R has a new skill. He has started sucking his fingers. This afternoon he sucked them so far in he made himself sick. It did make me laugh - he just looked so surprised.

Jura is trying to bury a bone in the sofa. Its a madhouse.

T


----------



## clasha1

Al try and relax now but knowing me that will be a fair task lol! 

If the pain would go i would feel dandy! xxx


----------



## Tootsicle

Hi All,

Hope all are well and treatments etc. going well. Sorry I've not been on here recently, and haven't had time to catch up on peoples news.

So I'm just about to start on my 3rd early m/c. Got v faint line on 1st response test this morning but the sore boobs, full feeling uterus, basal temp and needing to wee have all got much less today, so I'm thinking this is not going to stay.   

So what I'm asking you ladies is, has anyone had progesterone from Aberdeen clinic? I'm thinking my progesterone probably drops off too quickly and I'd like to try progesterone support as a first step rather than clomid or anything else more involved. I've heard that some uk clinics give progesterone for this and some don't. Does anyone who goes to Aberdeen ever get progesterone support. My GP said 'no-one ever gets put on hormones for this' about my luteal phase defect and 'there's no treatment because there's nothing wrong with you'. I'm going back to her on mon to ask for referral as I think 3 m/c's counts as recurrent.

Awaiting results of bloods for Antiphospholipid syndrome and thyroid. 

So anyone in Aberdeen ever get progesterone for a non-medicated cycle?

Cheers ma dears,

Tootsicle


----------



## clasha1

Hi Tootsicle am 7 weeks pregnant on 2nd icsi - had a medicated fet cycle this time and since egg transfer i have been on 2 pessaries a day for progesterone and 3 hrt tablets a night.  This is through aberdeen - hope this helps xx


----------



## twinkle123

Nicky - where are you?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mummy30

susan - look on ********


----------



## twinkle123

Huge congratulations to Elaine and Iain on the safe arrival of Jamie.        
So so pleased for the two of you 
Susan
xxx


----------



## clasha1

Great news elaine love the name xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Nicky - you are so funny!! i didnt say anything as left it up to you!! I can just imagine you rushing about trying to get it up on here ASAP but your mum is yabbering away on the other end of the phone at the moment you dont need her too !! haha.

Anyway...

[fly]       Congratulations Elaine and Iain, on the safe arrival of baby Jamie.[/fly] Knew it was a boy didnt we girls!!!


----------



## twinkle123

I was the same Bev.  Got the text but didn't want to say anything before Nicky did.  Can just imagine the scene with Nicky rushing about...  
x


----------



## fionamc

[fly]  Congratilations Elaine and Iain on the birth of Jamie  [/fly]


----------



## abdncarol

[fly]_*Just fantastic news, congratulations Elaine and Iain and can't wait to meet Jamie  * _ [/fly]

Carol & Eva


----------



## abdncarol

forgot my kisses
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tootsicle

Just re-posting in case message got lost...

Hi All,

Hope all are well and treatments etc. going well. Sorry I've not been on here recently, and haven't had time to catch up on peoples news.

So I'm just about to start on my 3rd early m/c. Got v faint line on 1st response test this morning but the sore boobs, full feeling uterus, basal temp and needing to wee have all got much less today, so I'm thinking this is not going to stay. Sad Sad

So what I'm asking you ladies is, has anyone had progesterone from Aberdeen clinic? I'm thinking my progesterone probably drops off too quickly and I'd like to try progesterone support as a first step rather than clomid or anything else more involved. I've heard that some uk clinics give progesterone for this and some don't. Does anyone who goes to Aberdeen ever get progesterone support. My GP said 'no-one ever gets put on hormones for this' about my luteal phase defect and 'there's no treatment because there's nothing wrong with you'. I'm going back to her on mon to ask for referral as I think 3 m/c's counts as recurrent.

Awaiting results of bloods for Antiphospholipid syndrome and thyroid.

So anyone in Aberdeen ever get progesterone for a non-medicated cycle?

Cheers ma dears,

Tootsicle


----------



## mommyof2

Congrats Elaine and Iain! Welcome to the world baby Jamie!!!           
  

Mayxxx


----------



## chucklemuch

Hi ladies

Thanks everyone for your good luck messages yesterday, but as we suspected, Prof T said no to surgery. What we weren't expecting was him advising us that going private would be a waste of time. It's the view of him and his colleagues that there really is nothing to find so surgery would just be invasive and painful for no reason. I said that even if there was the slightest chance that I might have some sperm there, I'd want to do anything I could to find it, but he said that they were the experts and if they thought there was the slightest chance, they would do the surgery, but my hormone levels show that the problem is at the cellular level so the chances are they would find some sperm, but they would never be viable. He said that the only hope I have of ever having a baby that is genetically mine would lie with stem cell research which is unlikely to be possible within our reproductive lifetime. 

Gutted. 

DW and I are now waiting for an appointment to see the nurse counsellor before we can go on the waiting list for donor sperm. Apparently we have to have that counselling before they'll put us on the list and then we might have to wait for anything up to a year to get a donor. 

Do any of you know if we can reduce our waiting time for a donor at Aberdeen by self funding treatment? I know some clinics will buy sperm for you from other countries, but don't know if Aberdeen does that or how much that costs?

I'm okay with the idea of a donor if that's the only chance DW will have of experiencing pregnancy, and at least our children would have DW’s genes (maybe it's a good thing that they wouldn't have mine!). But DW is still quite uncomfortable about the idea that she would be having another Man's baby. I suggested to her last night that she could think of it like a blood transplant – yes the blood isn't yours but surely that's better than not having the blood at all…? Any advice on how those of you who have had donor sperm came to terms with the fact that you were having a baby that wasn't your partners?


----------



## abdncarol

Hi Toots, firstly I really hope you're not suffering another miscarriage.     I was referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic after I lost 2 babies, the last one at 15 weeks pregnant, they couldn't find anything wrong with Mike or I but as a precaution I was given pessaries til I was 12 weeks pregnant and also junior asprin each day.  I then went on to have our beautiful daughter in september of last year.  
Chuckle sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for yesterday, I can't give you any advice I'm afraid but think what you said re the blood donor was the right thing to say to your wife.  A couple of the girls have used donor eggs so sure they can give you better advice than I can.   
Hope everyone is fine today, great news about Lainsy.  Eva had a disturbed night, not like her but think she has a cold, coughing, etc.  So I'm shattered today and got an upset tummy too so think we'll have a quiet, stay in the house day today.  Nappy change, then Baby TV til mummy has her shower, then it's porridge time....all go in the Brown household  .  Then I have to clean for the cleaner coming....don't ask.
Carol
xxx


----------



## starrynight

Congrats to lainsy and her dh woohoo a      . Love the name!! Cant wait to see pics xxx

Il be back later got my scan today it will be a long day lol Also thats me 20WEEKS!! Please let everything be ok today i never ever thought i would get this far.

 to everyone xx


----------



## abdncarol

1/2 way there starry, how exciting and today's scan will be so much clearer  .  I always dreaded scans but looked forward to them at the same time so understand your anxiety.  Let us know how you get on.
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

GOSH went to bed early and have missed so much!!!

Lainsy - Congrats              
Congrats to you and DH guess we all knew it was a boy!!  Love the name too.

Chucklmuch - so sorry to hear the news you didnt really want to hear but regarding the sperm donor etc I would think about either sourcing it from another country or going to another country and getting it done if you look on other threads under donor eggs/sperm or actually paying and going overseas like spain etc where you would only wait like 2 months max if that.  I know that Aberdeen clinic are using a clinic in Alicante for donor eggs/sperm but they quite pricey going through aberdeen so i would go to them direct!  I used IVI in Portugal they have branchs everywhere and only waited 2 months for my donor.  I know you wife feels like its another mans baby i felt the same but have come to terms with it as long as i get to carry the baby its mine if you know what i mean.

Starry - yay 20 weeks! wish i was there!  Good luck let us know.

As for me still no symptoms really! annoying! feeling bloated and still have some brown discharge am booking my 10 week scan for just after easter cant wait until the 19th April for the 12 week one!!

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

Well done Lainsy!! Great to hear about wee Jamie - how big was he?


----------



## fionamc

Just a quick one between mopping up sickness (Freya's), TMI wiping diahorreitic bums (Ewan's) and loading the washing machine/tumble drier;
Starry - hope you have a great scan
Chuckle - obviously that was pretty devastating news to get yesterday.  Hope you are both able to come to terms with using donor sperm and sorry but don't know anything about whether it would be quicker to self fund etc.
Toots - I had progesterone support with IUI and IVF but was never able to get preganant before treatment, so was never an issue.  Did not have for my natural pregnancy either.  Really hope that you are not miscarrying though. 
Nicky - poor you having your thunder stolen!!  
Freya now asleep and Ewan playing in the garden, so I should do something towards packing for our holiday - we are going to Seton Sands near Edinburgh with our caravan Nicky (I think it was you who asked).  Oh well, hopefully get a wee bit extra time this PM as we had to cancel our lunch date and play   due to sickness.


----------



## Mummy30

Morning all..... sniff sniff sneeze... yes i have caught the kids cold, no suprises there then. 

Never mind.  

Chuckle - sorry that things didnt go as you wished at the clinic yesterday. I cant help about donor sperm but if we didnt get any sperm from DP we would have not gone ahead with donor.  Just our personal decision, everyone is different and as long as you and DW keep talking together you will reach the correct decision im sure.  

Fiona - you sound like you are having a tough time just now, its awful when kids are ill eh.  Have a great break away.

Starry - 20 weeks already, thats fantastic. The scan will be fine today and im guessing you are having a girl!! haha. 

sonia -  

toots - hi, keep the positive thinking going honey, it may not be a m/c.....

sorry not doing many personals, i promised myself i would do ironing but instead have had a toy sort out. how many toys can one ex childminder have?!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just nipping on quickly before the bouncy, keen junior choir start arriving in 5 minutes.

Thought I'd give out some hugs for all those of you with coughs, colds and ill children.       Hope you're all on the mend soon x

Chuckle - sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for yesterday.  I don't have much knowledge about donor sperm but I'm pretty much with Nicky and Sonia in that it'll still be you and your wife's baby and you'll be bringing it up together.  Still a lot to think about though.  You'll come to a decision together that's right for both of you.  

Shattered today after last night's school prizegiving.  The choirs sang well but was home late and was on too much of a high to go straight to bed.  My own fault really!!!  

I hear voices singing along the corrider. Better go
x


----------



## abdncarol

You have such a busy job Susan. 
Fiona meant to say I really struggled to get black tights for Eva, ended up getting them off Ebay, think I'll be stretching them so she can keep wearing them for a wee while longer as they go with so many of her outfits.  Need plain navy ones next )
xx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls my scan went well thank you. Everything as it should be well apart from my placenta lol Its anteror thats why am not feeling baby kick thank god for that i thought something was wrong. Baby was playing with its toes and had its legs behind its head lol Am sure its a girls but its good guessing coz am not goin to find out am booking a private scan for 27wks.xx

Sonia il pm you in a min lol

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Starry so glad your scan went well, you always walk out of the hospital on a high after seeing your little one.  
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Glad your scan went well Starry.  
x


----------



## Mummy30

great news starry - is your placenta blocking "her" kicks then?? my placenta was previa, if i can remember, it was too low for me to have a natural birth and had a very high risk of bleeding.


----------



## starrynight

Thanks girls am so chuffed and alot more relaxed now lol. 

Dons yea my placenta is goin across my stomach so the baby is kicking that instead and am not feeling anything the lady on the scan asked if i could feel anything at all coz  the baby was kicking the whole time during the scan and i couldnt feel nothing so told me not to worry and as baby gets bigger the kicks will be harder so i should be able to feel something then. Could you feel the twins kick?

xx


----------



## fionamc

Starry - good to hear that your scan went well and you now know why you aren't feeling the baby kicking too much. 
Carol - thanks for letting me know about the tights.  Will have a look on ebay.  Purple would do too.  Also need wee black dressy shoes which I am also struggling to find.  Got a pair from a friend that were her daughters but a bit too big at the moment and the wedding is only a month away.  Also, I'm all for 2nd hand baby stuff that has hardly been worn but would like new ones for my brothers wedding.  Must have been the night for butternut squash.  I was roasting some in the oven, along with sweet potato and onion to make some soup.  Unfortunately, it turned to charcoal because Freya threw up again while we were at tea and then again just after I had changed her and the bedding, so was upstairs and never heard the oven bleeping.  Have not had her weighed for ages for one reason or another and it is our monthly clinic tomorrow so was going to take her but not sure if she is still sickly.  Maybe beg Pat, Mary or Colleen to do it in Ellon (my old work colleagues/friends).  Am keen to know cos she wasn't putting on loads of weight but she doesn't look too thin, I have to say.
Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Mummy30

starry, yeah i felt lots of kicks as my placenta was at the bottom.  Must be scary not to feel kicks but you know you have a happy healthy baby in there xx


----------



## peglet

Hi everyone....
firstly congratulations to lainsy on the birth of Jamie xxxxx

going to try and do some personals, sorry if I miss anyone, not intentional.....

Fiona - Mary is my HV for bubbles - she's ace! Such a nice woman who made me feel so relaxed.  Black patent shoes - I've got ones that bubbles used for her first birthday - i'm sure there in the house somewhere, i could try and hunt them, there either a size 3 or 4 (are they too big?)  I got them from mothercare....

Starry - good to hear your scan went well - on the homeward straight, where has time gone.

Susan - do you teach in a town begining with E? just north of Aberdeen? I'm sure the kids can be a mare, i meet them every monday picking bubbles up from 2's, the lunctime bell has rung and it's like a heard of elephants!

Toots - hope you are doing OK.

Chucklemunch - think you are a guy in a million!!! the love for you wife shines through your email.  

to Donsbabe, Nicky, Carol, Saffa, Tissy, T4no2, and anyone else i've missed- Hello.....

Me - well start injecting again 8th April, this time dundee are holding the reigns and instructing aberdeen.  This could well be our last chance so my PMA has started already.....

Pegs
x

l


----------



## Bloofuss

Morning ladies

So so so sorry for being AWOL.  Just been such a hectic time what with my little man tunring the BIG 1 - thank you all so very much for your lovely birthday wishes - most appreciated and I am sure Lyle will have loadsa kisses and cuddles reserved for you all next tiem he sees you  

We had a part on Sunday for him with all his "chums" as we decided on a joint party sicne they were all turing one in March so 6 of them all together!!  It was a great day and fun had by all will try to get some pics onto ** when I can as now back to work  

DP and I also was away this week for a Few days Mon/Tues/Wed down to Peebles (DP booked it as a wee surprise) so it was a good break but still running about after Lyle    

I am so sorry for NO personals but SO much has happned since I have been AWOl - obv. a HUGE congrats to Lainsy on the arrival of Jamie (who didn't steal Lyle's bday lol lol - but they can celebrate together in the future)

Big hugs to all ladies who are pregnant hope it is all going well and you are enjoying it - I also had a low lying placenta and couldn't feel Lyle kicking as whn he did he kicked it rather than me  

Hello to all newbies - Welcome x

HUGE hugs to all ladies waiting for and in the middle of treatment  

Mummy hugs to all mummies hope all the babes are keeping well - Dons - Lyle has been getting every bug under the sun now are nursery so know how you feel - hope A better soon xx

Right at work so better get back to it - just wanted to jump on and say HI - im still here    

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Pegs - no I'm at an even more North school than that beginning with F.  Imagine the kids in E - multiply it by 10 and you've got what ours are like.  Fun times!!!  

Debs - how sweet of DP to book you a surprise away. I can imagine Lyle needing a lot of running after!   At least it was a different setting though!

Off work today.  Had problems with my asthma overnight.  Okay now but didn't fancy going to work and rushing about making it worse.  Hope it's not because of the aspirin I'm taking now.  That'll be the next hassle!!!  

Love to everyone
Susan
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - hope you feel better soon.

Think I've got Nicky's cold   nose is running constantly. Have put some nappy rash cream under my nose to help with the redness. God, I look so attractive!

T


----------



## Mummy30

Tissy - lol, i put sudocreme on my spots!!! haha

i too have a cold.  i recommend beechams hot berries... tastes actually not too bad, until you get to the bottom lol.  Awful nights sleep last night. Went to the pool at 5 and it was empty so i did 50 laps of solid decent swimming. My arms throbbed all night. Thats what i get.  

New tv unit came today, got rid of the old one as madam kept leaning on the glass and pulling at the dvd player... this new one has cupboards and ive not put the knobs on! Looks nice.

Not much other news from me, just ate a pizza, bang goes the good work from the swimming then.


----------



## jackabean72

Firstly congratulations to Elaine and her DH on the birth of Jamie    

Well thats the ET done, was in at 11.30 this morning, put 2 embies back       so nervous now.  It was such a hard decision, they were trying to push me for one but I wanted two so got my own way    Now begins the two week long wait!  I have everything crossed for a  

Starry - Gr8 to hear about ur scan so exciting

Dons - 50 laps that's totally ace, don't think I could even manage 5 lol

Susan and Tissy - Hope your both feeling better?

Bloofuss - That's wonderful your DH had surprise a break away, how romantic 

Chuck - Sorry to hear that your appointment didn't go as you expected, hopefully the counselling will help you and your DW to come to terms with things  

Saffa and Clasha - Glad you newly pregnant ladies are doing well and beginning to relax more 

Hello to everyone else and sorry I know I've missed ladies xx


----------



## clasha1

Jackabean thats great news - dod they tell you what stage of cells you had going back in? xx


----------



## Mummy30

JACK - well done - PUPO now... feet up, relax and invisage those wonderful embies snuggling in. Would be great for you to carry twins same time as sonia, both go through it together. Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

50 laps is easy for me, its just a small hotel pool, not a big one anyway lol. I used to be a good swimmer in the aberdeen dolphins when i was school age so im used to swimming.

Curves


----------



## jackabean72

Clasha - I think they said 8 cell....i think that's what they said.  Is that good?? x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

jacka- well done on being PUPO!!  2ww is horrible but is a breeze compared to the first scan wait!!  LOL

As for me am feeling a bit stressed out!! My brown spotting/discharge has gotten a bit more than yesterday and everytime I wipe its there!! Even had like a stringy brown bit come out SORRY TMI - just like the end of a period!  Called the clinic and they said to just come in and have another scan as best then to sit and stress about it.  Oh the continous worry is so frustrating why cant the spotting just go away!  So at least i have this scan tomorrow.  I am hoping all is still ok PMA ladies i need it.  Am going to go to bed early today so I dont have to think about this and keep knicker checking.

Sorry no personals
x


----------



## Mummy30

oh sonia - what w worry for u, glad you r being offered another scan


----------



## jackabean72

Sonia i'm sure it's nothing to worry about but will be good to see you little ones of the screen


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I'm sure everything's fine.  I suppose the worrying never goes away though.  Hopefully you'll feel more relaxed after your scan tomorrow.  

Jackie - congratulations on being PUPO.  2 x 8 cells is pretty good going.  Can't really get any better than that.   Good for you sticking up for what you want!
x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Sonia good luck with your scan tomorrow, sure everything is fine but you'll just be worried until you see those 2 special little heartbeats on the screen  .  An early night sounds like a good idea.
Fiona I have black patent shoes for Eva that I got from Matalan, think they were only about £3.  Mary is my health visitor, she is a lovely lovely lady though currently off sick as just been left a voicemail from a lady wanting to organise Eva's 6 month health check.  Pat is lovely too but don't know the other lady.  
Pegs I didn't realise you were in Ellon too, I'm between Ellon and Tarves.
Jackie fantastic news about your 2 8 cell babies, the 2 week wait is a nightmare but you keep strong and lots of positive thinking.
Sorry for you girls that are all ill, I had it last week and Eva isn't herself right now either, gave her some Calpol today and she is eating her food okay, bless her.  Been at Grandmas today and she lapped up her fish, butternut squash, onion and cheese sauce that I made for her lunch.  She always manages to get some on her clothes though so she is now wearing a lovely pink dress that stinks of fish.....mmmm nice!!  We had a wee breakthrough today, actually went to my mum for 20 minutes without crying, honestly that's a first since about December time that she's gone to anyone for more than 3 mins without screaming.  Hope she keeps it up.
Bloo lovely to hear from you and glad Lyle's birthday went well.
Nothing else to report from me, my diet is going rubbish so must try and get a bit better as got my niece's wedding at the end of the month and if I could just be a size 14 for it I'd be a happy lady.  A long way to go to get to ideal size 12 but even to drop one size to a 14 would be a start.  Just rubbish at dieting and we got a treadmill for xmas and I've used it once.  
Mike off tomorrow so we're going into town as he has to attend a 1 hour meeting at his office in Golden Square and then we'll attempt to take Eva out for lunch.
Big hugs to everyone.
Carol
xx


----------



## jackabean72

I've just been reading some of the message on other boards and they are speaking about keeping your tummy warm with a hot water bottle.  Does anyone have any tips of their own? xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Jackie - DON'T KEEP YOUR TUMMY WARM!!! It's fine leading up to EC to help the follies grow, and okay afterwards for any pain from EC but you're supposed to avoid it after ET.  Also avoid having a bath.  Saying that, plenty women have baths etc before they're pregnant and it makes no difference.  You just wouldn't want to risk it though when we go through so much to get our longed for baby  
x


----------



## button butterfly

Wooohoooo jackabean - your are now in PUPO.  Now it is the 2WW, heres hoping it flies by and      for a BFP xx

Congrats Lainsy on becoming a mummy to a baby boy!!!  Welldone!  Cant wait to here all about him.  xxx

Sonia - goodluck with your scan tomorrow    

Susan - how are you feeling now?  Is your asthma settling? x

Dons - how impressed am I?! you swam 50 laps....when I go to the swimming pool it tend to splash about and pretend to do laps     infact my swimming technique is so silly I probably look like I am drowing   

Nicky - Hows you? 

Peglet - Not long now til you start!

Chuckle - how you and DW doing today?  I am sorry I cant give you any advice with regards to what you are both going through but I would like to say that you sound a very strong and understanding Husband to which I am sure your DW appreciates very much. 


Absolutely nothing has been happening with me that is why i havent posted alot.  Just been waiting every night to give myself the injections then I pop off to bed!  Had headaches at the start but have had nothing since, just waiting for AF to arrive but like last time it is late (so far) but there are twinges that are brewing up!!  My boss today asked me to work in another area in the next few weeks to cover annual leave etc etc to which I felt I couldnt say no, however it does mean that yet again I am somewhere different when I need the time off!!  I managed to pluck up some courage to say (at the end of my shift  ) that as long as it doesnt effect the time off required when I am having treatment.  I will watch this space to see if she has taken any of this in tho cause she did it to me last time!  Ohh she has also put me down to work this weekend (discovered this when I got back from holidays on monday) so it means that I wont get to meet up with you all         will see if I can get a shift swap but if not please forgive me (or her shall I say for thinking because I am the only darn nurse on the ward with no kids I can work all the weekends...without asking me if I was doing anything on said weekends.....rant rant rant!!).  Right that is the rant over  sorry   (must be the hormones    )

I will be on again either later on or tomorrow xx

Button


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,  

Have had a long, long busy day.  Have been sat down for just over an hour now but just have the energy to read.  Thanks Peg for the pm (gorgeous shoes but too expensive for me I'm afraid) and for the kind offer to look out your DD's shoes but yes, they would be too big.  Have found some on ebay and may check out the Matalan ones too Carol, thanks.  Got the ones from my friend but they are really too big and shoes don't stay on too well at the best of times.

Sonia - hope everything looks great tomorrow.

Jackie - excellent news and hope the 2ww passes as quickly as possible.

Susan, Dons and Tissy - hope you all feel better soon.

Night night.


----------



## Mummy30

Oh well, C is now ill.   A is just getting better. And not to mention my ears, throat, nose and chest. Im not allowed to be ill tho.  C coughed so much today she went a purple colour and threw up her morning bottle.

Both babies crying in their cots, C is coughing. Got docs in an hour for A, right at nap time. Cause theve not slept now its going to be a disaster. I am looking after my friends son today also and he too isnt well. And its raining. 

Last day of school today, whats the bet DS1 gets ill for the hols.

Im totally down in the dumps today can you tell. 

Sorry for yet anothe me post.  Better get them up as they arent sleeping and C is going to be sick again cause she wont stop coughing.  

And DP wonders why i go mad when he says "but i work".


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Back at work today and totally can't be bothered!  I just want to go home.....counting down the seconds till 5!!! 

It's such a strange feeling - one minute I feel positive then the next I get this rush of panic.   that my little embies are snuggling tight.

Dons- So sorry to hear that all your bubbas are sick, hoping it's not too bad and you can try to have a good weekend.   Can I ask what cell your embies were when you had the twins?

How is everyone Else's morning shaping up??

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

jack - i cant remember but ill look back at the older threads and tell you!


----------



## Mummy30

jack - heres what i put on returning from ET back in september 08!!

_Thats me with 2 wee lads in their new home!! I had 1 6 cell and 1 7 cell both grade 2's so pretty pleased with that. none suitable for freezing though, but we wont need that anyway! Feeling very positive about it all and keeping everything crossed_


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as at work but feel I have to report in - incase you think ive gone AWOl again!!

Jackabean - FAB news - everything crossed for you xx

Sonia - Hope all is okay will be thinking about you - enjoy your scan  

Dons - Sorry to hear wee ones not well I know how it feels when Lyle not well it gets you down  

HUGE hugs to all - nothing new with me off to markies for a scoot aboot xx


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Bev, I can't help but panic. Are there signs that the embryos are impanting? I read somewhere that light cramps are normal?

Just had lunch and now counting the time til finish   xx


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

Just back from scan all good! PHEW PHEW PHEW.  Beanies are so much bigger and one was moving about with its little legs and arms and turned around other was sleeping.  Saw both heartbeats.  One is 22mm and other is 19mm - the 19mm was the sleeping one with its arm over its ear.  She says re:  the brown dosent look like anything around the babies.  Could be from cervix etc but to monitor it.  So annoying as had I had got to the clinic went for a wee and wiped brown but then when she stuck the probe in for scan and she took it out there was no brown!  She dosent recommend having any more scans as not good having too many so will wait my 3.5 weeks until 12 week!  How am I going to do that!!!!

Sorry no personals will come on laterx

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - That's so good that both babies are getting bigger   

xx


----------



## Mummy30

growing nicely sonia   you've got through til here so im sure you can manage another 3 weeks, you have us to keep you going xx

jack - i had a few cramps and really cant remember any other symptom. sorry, my memory is awful at the best of times. BUT yeah, do not put hot water bottle on now... thats just for growing follies.... you will over cook otherwise.  just keep PMA!   

bloo - that markies in culter is fine eh!!  often pop in there on the way to my mums.  pricy tho.  

We are back from the docs and A is all clear! thank goodness, ive to keep an eye on C and if she gets worse ive to take her to casualty like i did A. Oh please pray that she is fine, cant face another trip there again. Both fast asleep now as they missed their morning nap, hope they sleep for a good 2 hours...


----------



## twinkle123

Glad your scan went well Sonia.  Can imagine you're still panicking though!  
Jackie - I've never had any signs during my 2ww but then again, I've never had any of my 7 embryos (just worked it out!) implant before. We'll help you get through your 2ww.  
Just been on the Glasgow thread investigating how things work at GCRM.  Because of my huge AMH (44), looks like I'll be on a short (antagonist) protocol with no down-regging. The girls have lots of different opinions but they include taking metformin or noresthisterone.  Think I'll be starting on 2 injections a day (cetrotide and menopur) which then goes down to 1 a day.  So completely different from Aberdeen. Desperate for this to work.   Don't know how long I can keep going....   Why oh why is it not my turn yet?   This will be my 6th IVF. Please, please let it be my turn.......

On a positive note, it's the Easter holidays!!! No school for 2 weeks!  
Susan
x


----------



## Red6

Hi Susan

Happy holidays!!!!!!    

Me too - its a great feeling. Two stress free weeks - yeeha  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Just a real quickie to say well done Sonia, so chuffed your scan went well and everything is fine.  
Hiya to everyone else, hope you all have lovely weekends and looking forward to seeing some of you tomorrow  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Happy, sunny day today. Yay!  
Just heading off to mum and dad's for the afternoon. DH is away shopping for my birthday pressie for next Sunday.

Speak later
x


----------



## gmac2304

just a quickie to say HIYA!!! i'm using the 'puter at my Mums while Kyle is being spoilt rotten! 

was in to see Elaine at the hospital today - she is looking *FAB* (_motherhood obviously suits her_), and Jamie is doing well! still in NeoNatal, poor lamb, but she hopes to get him back on the ward with her soon! told me to say hello to you all, and she's looking forward to you all meeting Jamie when they get home...

will try & do some quick personals before I go back to my wee toot - forgive me if I forget anyone!

*Clasha* & *Sonia* - huge  on your ! I can understand all your worrying, but think positive thoughts - you will both have you bubba's in your arms before you know it!!!

*Jackabean* - good luck for your ...everyone on here is rooting for your embies to stick around for another 9mths!!!

*Dons* / *Bloo* / *Nicky* / *Carol* / *May* / *Fiona* / *SnS*- hows the wee ones doing? give them all a kiss from Kyle (and me too!!!)

*Susan* - nearly April!!!!!! really, really, really hope that this is your time! you more than anyone else I know deserves this so much...SIX *has* to be your lucky number!!!    

*Chucklemuch* -     don't think we have 'met' but welcome to the board! nice to have a man on board...  sorry to hear you & you're DW are having a rough ride of it just now - hope things work out for you, whatever you both decide to do!!!

*Starry* - hello! 20wks already? WOW  enjoy it - before you know it, you'll be in labour screaming 'I'm never doing this again'!!! 

am sure I have forgotten so many people on here - as I said earlier, forgive me...my brain doesn't work so good these days!  BIG hello to you all anyway...

AFM - Kyle is now 7wks old, weighs 11lb 9.5oz and is such a little wee mannie! he is a grumpy wee so & so (_don't know where he gets that from_  ), but has a smile that would melt the hardest of hearts! we wouldn't change him for the world!!! would do it all again in a minute - well, maybe in a few years time!!! LoL...

right, better go - I'm hungry!

speak soon, Gillian & Kyle xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Just a quickie!!

Hope you al have a fab meet tomorrow can't wait till the next one  

Sonia - SO chuffed everything okay with the wee ones xx

HUGS to all  

D x


----------



## fionamc

Hope you all have a lovely time meeting today.  So sorry not to be able to meet you all but we are now down at Haven's Seton Sands near Edinburgh.  Freya having her morning sleep and DH and Ewan off to have an explore and a wee investigation of the toddler club.  Left me here with Freya and to read on here!


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies, that's me just up and dressed.  I couldn't sleep at all last night think I'm coming down with the cold as my nose is so blocked.  Feeling really down now, starting to worry about my OTD   I know I should be thinking  .  Maybe it's just coz I'm not feeling great.....will need to stop moaning now.

Hope the lunch goes well today, def make the next one.

J xx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hi ladies, just wanted to say thanks for the warm welcome from everyone. I promise to participate and not just lurk from now on!  

Yes Carol, I am loving being a mummy.  I've been totally blessed with such a well behaved baby who sleeps all the time.  We waited a long time for her (8 years), but she is absolutely perfect, and has been well worth the wait now she is here.  Am sure she will change and be a nightmare toddler to compensate, but for now I am making the most of it.  She is just 3 months but sleeps 10-12 hours a night and has done for a few weeks now.

I see you ladies were meeting today, maybe one day I will come along to a meet but am a little shy (initially!) and still very much feel like the 'new kid at school' on here.  I think its great that you all support each other though, and you seem to all genuinely be friends which is lovely.  Great to have support from people who do understand.

I see Hoodles mentioned on here a bit, and I've been there a few times and they're cakes are to die for.  I just joined weightwatchers in Ellon the other week though so need to ease up on the cakes.  I get extra allowance for breast feeding but it still doesn't stretch to as much goodies as I'd like  

There have been a few  - congratulations. It was this time last year I had my embies put back in.  I'm sorry to say that for me, the worry during pregnancy never really went away until I actually had DD, but it certainly gets easier when you start to feel movements and the likes.  Easier said than done, but try to enjoy the experience. The first kicks for me were amazing, and I used to love feeling her move about.

For the other ladies in the midst of treatment, or about to start - good luck.  Stay strong, and believe that it will happen

Finally - massive congrats to Lainsy on the arrival of Jamie x


----------



## Mummy30

jo - pleased to meet you x
How did you get your LO to sleep?? please feel free to pass on your tips!!
Talking of sleep, this changing of the clocks malarky has totally made my two out of sorts. They are WIDE awake now and usually fast asleep. Not sure its a good thing or not.


susan - how did you get on with that lady at the exhibition  

jack - missed you today, you should have come along. we would have cheered you up and kept your mind away from the otd for an hour or so.

Same goes to all ladies who couldn't manage today, the first time you go is daunting but honestly everyone makes everyone feel so welcome and relaxed and joining FF has been so good for all of us. Im quite quiet but it really is good to meet everyone and catch up face to face. 

Its easter hols now, ill be at hoodles at some point if anyone fancies meeting there.... not sure what day ill be going but i can text/PM when i do. 

Just watching Ultimate Movie Toons whist sitting in my jammies with DP making pancakes!!  Waiting on dancing on ice.


----------



## jackabean72

Evening, 

Jo - Nice to meet you.  It's always nice to hear a story that's gone well.  How many IVF did u have?

Dons - I know it would have been nice to see you all, I hope you all had a great time?  I'm been lying on the sofa all day feeling crap got the cold now and it's driving me crazy coz I can't take anything for it!!! 

So jealous of you ladies that have the school holidays off - I really really can't be bothered going to work 2moro .

Had a couple of twinges today and the whole knicker checking has def increased today lol.  12 days to go!!!!! argghhhhh it seems soooo long!! 

J xx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

As much as I'd love to claim to be doing something to help dd sleep, I really haven't done anything. We've just been lucky. She's been a brilliant sleeper from day one. The clock change today did make her grumble for 10 mins when we put her down tonight. Think it was just as it was so light. Black out curtains will be getting hung this week over the venetians! 

My story is we tried for years naturally before referal. We needed help due to hubby being carrier of CF gene. We did a full ICSI cycle in September 07 and got BFN. Did FET in November 07, got BFP but sadly miscarried. I then decided to take a break from it all and in November 08 decided to try again. For some reason I didn't respond well to drugs and cycle was abandoned just before egg recovery stage. Started in March 09 for another full ICSI and here I am as a mummy now.

Right, away to get wii on and try to undo the double decker I just demolished


----------



## Mummy30

Jo - My DP is a carrier of the CF gene too, we too did ICSI. 1st attempt for us.


----------



## mommyof2

Hello folks!

Nicky, great to hear from lainsy on great news about jamie!
Hello Jo!
Yeah, i must say, thanks for the meetup and the encouragement! I had a great time and for all of you who are still a bit shy, i must say just come along and know they are peeps who dont bite! See am still here to type about it!    
Dons, hope your two are asleep now....and hope that A does better tonite!
afm, my brain aint working right now so cant remember anything! This cough is getting to me....humph.....coughing every few mins is not great! Hope to get some sleep tonite!
Right am away to try to get some sleep.....
Btw, thanks for all the adds on **!

-May-


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Glad you all had a fab meet today - can't wait to see you all at the next one!!

Dons - Lyle was the same with the clocks going forward today he is not long in his bed as fell asleep about 6ish (not like him) so then full of beans!!  Just so long as he is not up Yearly I don't mind YAWN!!!  Hope A & C feel better soon x

Carol Hope DP better soon

SnS - Hope V on the mend soon pesky teeth - Lyle still just got the two  

HUGE hugs to all 

D x


----------



## twinkle123

Aww good news about Elaine and Jamie.   Bet she'll be glad when he's back with her.

Forgot to come on and tell you how my psychic reading went this afternoon.  Basically she spent most of the time telling me to relax and calm myself down.  She sees a lot of crying, tension and stress with me at the moment. She asked if I'd been trying for a baby for a while now and asked if I was going through IVF. She sees a boy followed by another boy.  It could be quite soon but won't happen until I relax.  Also picked up on me and DH bickering and arguing over stupid things (very true!) although we'll have a long and happy marriage.  Pretty accurate reading really but won't hold my breath!!! Maureen Smith saw me with a daughter!  

My throat's starting to ache now.  Not surprised really because I'm always ill at the start of school holidays.  Andrenalin keeps me going at school, the holidays come and I take ill!

Time for bed I think.  Hugs to all those who are ill.  

Great to meet you today May.  

Hope you're enjoying your holidays Fiona  
xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies,

Great news about Elaine and Jamie  

Susan - That does sound like an accurate reading, I'm also a bit wary of them even too but usual want what their telling me to be true.  Which I hope it is for you  

May - I'm glad to hear that you managed the meet and are still alive to tell the tale lol.  So I'll be safe to come to the next one  

 for all the sick people

AFM- I'm feeling like crap, had another sleepless night coughing and not begin able to breathe through my nose!!! arghhhh Had to come into work though feel bad with all the time I've had off for IVF appointments.  Phoned the clinic this morning they said I could take sudafed.  So will go to chemist at lunchtime.

Jxx


----------



## jackabean72

That clinic don't know a thing!!! The chemist said I can't take anything!    Just try and steam my nose at night with water and nothing in it.  My the hell did that Pauline woman at the clinic say I could!!!!!!!! arghhhhhhh 

Rant over x


----------



## button butterfly

Jack - I have olbas oil tissues at hand most of the time, infact even when my nose isnt blocked I still like sniffing them    I think olbas has a plug in diffuser you can use.  xx

Just had a lady round to start of the weeding in my garden (thank goodness as it is a real jungle!!!) Feeling less stressed about it now that I know that I am getting some help.  
Nothing new with me I am still jabbing away in the background!!!  Had a ****ty weekend at work so I am glad that I am off today and tomorrow!  AF arrived but not as painful as normal   not sure I should be happy about it or not   Scan next monday anyway so hopefully all goes well.  Going to speak to my boss this week about her wanting to move me to another area to cover their holidays! Yes this is during my treatment!!!  I told her I would be off the week of EC ET and she said "we will see" ....how the hell am I supposed to be stress free when I have kind and caring bosses like that NOT!  Grrrrrrr    Sorry, she knows my situation, she did it to me the last time I was supposed to have FET and daily bloods in November - moved me to another ward to help them with cover their holidays so when I was told that none of the embryos survived (i was so upset) but still had to go in and work with a smile on my face.  

I will be back - I gave myself a 15min break inbetween hoovering etc.  See you later x

Button


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

just back home from the trek to Aberdeen, which was oh so worthwhile...
We are going to be doing our 1st attempt at IUI around 29th April. all that flaming worrying about what we would be told, not sleeping etc etc and here we are, about to begin the nxt journey.
Am just so happy, just got to get through next 31 days !!!!!
got something to focus on,

Trace
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Jackabean - try sterimar. It's basically a salt water spray you spray up your nose and it draws the gunk out. Sounds gross but it does work and is drug free. The chemist advised this to me when I was pregnant and had cold. I got it from tesco chemist bit x


----------



## tissyblue

Snow is cool when other people have it   

Want to swap a bucket of it for some of our rain??


----------



## twinkle123

No snow here. Just lots and lots of sleety rain and very high winds.  
Sore throat has now progressed to cold and aching body. Oh joy! 
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

not a good day for me... Went to the bathroom last night and wiped fresh red blood!!! Freaked out and this was just before bed great!! Called early pregnancy unit and they were so calm and said ok we can see you on wednesday morning!!! So at home lying in bed bleeding seems to have eased and has now turned brown oh ladies this is all so much stress I tell you felling like down in the dumps thinking it's all over now!! Even feeling slight af twinges oh roll ontomorrow 8.30am!!! If this is going to be taken away from me I will be devastated sorry for me post!!


----------



## clasha1

sonia ave been emailin you all day and been worried then a thought al come onto ff and see if you had been on! Cant believe it are you doing ok chick? obviously your not so worried about ya buddy xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia honey please try not to panic too much, easier said than done I know but listen I had a bleed with Eva.  When I first fell pregnant I had lots of brownish discharge and thought it was my period.  Then when I was around 7 weeks too (I think it was but would have to look back) I had a bleed, a small one but enough to panic me and I got a scan, it was a clot, seemingly it's pretty common.  It just disappeared on its own.  When I was having Eva one of my close friends was in for a scan too and she thought she was miscarrying as she had a bleed and it was exactly the same thing, didn't want to tell me whilst I was having Eva and she's having her baby in 4 weeks time!  Do you have any cramps?  Sending you lots of positive thoughts and cuddles.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Thanks for that Carol - no no cramps just like a stitch like pain that is very slight on my right side (comes and go's) - just been for a wee and it seems to have gone brown now - will just have to wait for this scan - am still in PJs and in bed!  and am not budging expect for a shower dinner and back in here!  Carol how long did your bleeding last?  and was it red with cramping?

I hate this constant worry.  

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

You stay in bed petal, best place for you.  My cramping was only when I lost the babies, much worse obviously when with Isaac as had contractions but it was like bad period pains with the first one so honestly please try and stay positive.  I only had the bleeding for about 2 days, it was only when I wiped with Eva.  I totally understand about the worry I really do, keep strong   x


----------



## jackabean72

Sonia - Carol is right try not to worry, think   I too have two friends who bled during early pregnancy and like Carol one of them was because of a clot and the other was unexplained.  Both have gone on to have happy healthy babies. Here's a   and I   that 2moro comes quickly and you get to see your little ones on screen again.

Jo - Thanks for the tip, I'll send DH out tonight when he gets back from work to get that spray.

Been off work today as I had another sleepless night with this cold.  Phoned the clinic again this time I spoke to someone different they said I should never have been told to take sudafed!!  She said I can't take anything only boiled sweets for a sore throat and hot water to steam my nose and that she would investigate into who told me such wrong info.  

What is this weather like! Totally miserable.

This 2 weeks is totally draggin in!!! I'm driving myself   with knicker checking and analyzing every twinge  

J xxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls hope everyone is ok i ain't bn on much lately i will try and come back later to do personals av been swimming today with my niece and i did something really stupid and never thought about it till after! The rapids were on and i went in them with my niece and now am scared something will happen to the baby coz of the pressure or something. My sister went in them 2 and she is 29wks pregnant but she knows the baby is fine coz she can feel it kick but i don't feel my baby kick arghhhhhh cant believe i was so stupid!!

Sonia try not to worry hunnie i know its hard you think you can relax and then this happens as long as your getting no pain am sure you twinnies will be fine and as you have been told before bleeding can be commen in any pregnancy. Just relax and stay in your bed till 2moro and let dp do everything for you. Your twinnies will look even bigger 2moro and jumping around. When things went wrong for me i new because i was bleeding heavy and had pains.  xx


----------



## mommyof2

hi peeps!
just thot i'd stop in and say to sonia.... what everyone is saying...just try not to worry yourself too much! Rest for the rest of the night and have dp do everything for you!!! Put your feet up girlie!      

Susan - how are you with the cold and all? hope you are feeling better soon!
Starry - am sure you will be fine! 
jackie - hope your stuffed nose feels better soon! what about trying some karvol oil? I know i have mentioned it before here...but use the karvol oil thingies on a pantyliner and stick it to your jammies before bed...just not to the skin directly! Trust me..you dont want to! 
Clasha - how are you?
Nicky - Enjoy your night out you lucky girl!!! have fun!!

hello to everyone else i have missed!!

-may-


----------



## abdncarol

good luck today Sonia, be thinking about you xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie for Sonia to say thinking about you, I am sure it will all be fine, hi to everyone else.


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Just on quickly to see if there is an update from Sonia....be back on later to check.

Starry - How ru feeling??

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

morning

oh sonia - hope everything was ok this morning.  
starry - im sure things will be fine, dont let paranoia get into your head. the rapids at aberdeen are rubbish anyway lol, not too strong you will be fine. When i was expecting my 1st i went on rollercoasters at blackpool   

im at my mums just now, its snowing but its soft so we are thinking of venturing to asda at bridge of dee after lunch. I want to nosey at the clothes and get DS1 his easter present. 

Horrendous night with A last night, up with him most of the night and eventually put him in bed with me at 230am. He just hates the travel cot. mind u he is fast asleep in it just now.


----------



## twinkle123

Morning all. What's with all this snow?  

Just wanted to wish Sonia good luck for today.  Let us know how you get on.  

Going up to work today to spend a few hours putting up posters in my room!  Pathetic really that I have to do things like that during the holidays but there's no time to do it during term time.  Maybe not such a good idea looking at the weather though. 

Speak later
Susan
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Oh Nicky -   I dont know what to say except hang in there, that beautiful little girl is where she should be with 2 loving parents, and I know that the day will come, I know that doesnt help, and the waiting must be awful. I really wish I could say something to make yo feel better, please dont cry, I am sending you a virtual hug as I cant give you a real one!!!! 



xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Ladies me back and everything seems fine! beanies have grown since i last saw them measuring fine, one moving about other sleeping again and no signs of any bleeding around them or the placenta etc.  They then did an internal examination round my cervix but couldnt see the whole cervix but did a couple of swabs and saw all the brown discharge there.  She dosent see a reason for the bleed but like she said either an infection or an erosion of some sort.  She said to monitor it and see how it goes and if its red and persistant then to call them and go see them.  Have community midwife appointment for the 13th of April and 12 week on the 19th April ( didnt even know i had to book with the community midwife no one told me until today!!!)  Not even the GP who i saw 2 weeks ago - WTF?!  GPs are uselss.  

Really am so tired of this constant worry - and like the nurses said you will always worry when you see red etc but I need to just take it one day at a time for now am so very happy!.

Thanks all for listening to my rants and worries.

Nicky - sending you a huge ((((((((((((((((((((((hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))) can imagine how frustrating you must be feeling as S is YOURS now and you just feel like telling BM and BD to  BUGGER off what a bunch of idiots!!!!!!! and lets hope they dont turn up tomorrow to court by the sounds of it it looks like they probably wont.

Starrry - am sure babba actually enjoyed it in the pool wiht the current and all.

Susan - you cant be serious about going into work today - it took me 45 mins to get to the hospital this morning and I live like 10 mins away traffic is horrendous!!!

Anyways off for a snooze!!!

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls am feeling a bit better today and going to stop worrying about stupid rapids lol and dons if you went on rollercoasters at blackpool am sure i will be fine. Think i might go and look for heartbeat later to reassure me lol.

Sonia hope everything went ok today   .

Nicky what a time you are having i really hope the bm and bd don't turn up 2moro and hopefully that will make things easier for you. I didn't realise things would be so hard for you to get s a passport but with all the legal stuff in the way it must be a pain try and keep your chin up you and j are amazing mummy and daddy to s. Am not sure what else to say but here is another virtual hug for you. 

Hi to everyone i have missed xx


----------



## starrynight

Ya sonia glad everything went ok today and hopefully that has reassured you just remember brown is old blood so if you get anymore try not to worry. How many wks is that you now? Did you buy the doppler? Am booking a scan for 27wks think thats the 1st wk in may i cant wait.xx


----------



## Saffa77

thanks Starry yeah brown is ok but its when i get red like I did on Monday is what I have to monitor.

No havent ordered doppler yet.... feel maybe its too early?  They did an external scan today which was good so did have to have the probe in me.  I am 9+2 today.  Bet you cant wait for your next scan!! What do you think you having i somehow think its a girl dunno why


----------



## starrynight

Yeah it scary when is red but you will be fine an NO more red   . I was just thinking did the scanning place book you 12wk scan? Its just that you don't have the midwife till just before that. Did you go in and collect all the form ect i thought everything felt more real when i did that lol. It feels like your pregnancy is going quick already lol well for me anyway. Am not sure what am having but funny you say a girls coz everyone thinks am having a girl i wanted to keep it a secret and not find out but i am finding it hard trying to find natural clothes so i mite change my mind at my next scan think am going to perth for it. I think i bought the doppler at about 9 or 10wks but you would be better waiting a bit so you don't stress your self out like i did coz i couldn't find it.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky we all hope they dont turn up 2moro     and hopefully you will get to see your friend later and she will give you a big cuddle. Enjoy your shower and try and keep smiling i know it must be hard tho.  xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Sonia I can relax now, been thinking about you all day, so glad the little ones are fine and that you can relax a wee bit.  It is such a worrying time and totally understand how you feel.  If I could have had a scan every day I would have, though obviously not good for the baby but it's just the reassurance.  So glad that they are monitoring you but it looks like those precious two little babies are quite happy and chilled in mummy's tummy and doing exactly as they should.  So pleased!  
Aw Nicky I can't even begin to imagine what it is like for what you're going through but I know how I would feel at the thought of anyone trying to take Eva away from me and you have exactly the same feelings for S.  I will    BM and BD dont' turn up tomorrow, says it all that they didn't  make an appearance before and honestly wish there was a magic button I could press so that S was legally yours now rather than all this wait and anxiety.  Just remember that you and John are wonderful parents to S and you have given that gorgeous little girl the most love in her life that she has ever been given and will continue to do so for the rest of your lives.     I hope you make it in to see you best friend as know sometimes you just need that comfort from that one friend that knows you inside and out, never judges you and always on your side.  We are all here for you too    .
Hope everyone else is okay.  Starry pleased you're more settled, your little one will be just fine petal.  
Everything fine here apart from the weather, had a powercut during the night so feel the house is cold.  Me and Eva just having a house day, she is currently sitting watching Baby TV, just finished her lunch and she smells of fish...mmm nice!  Had the health visitor here today, she was here around 2 hours but Eva doing fine, weight and height good so happy.  can't believe she is 6 months old already, where does the time go?  Meant to be meeting the antenatal girls tomorrow for lunch but if it's like this I think we'll give it a miss.  Eva's babywalker arrived today so sure that will be fun to see her going around in that.  Just as well we have a big hall I think, sure Monty will be fed up of it.
Better go she's crying.  Only sleeps in mummy's arms during the day, yesterday afternoon she slept for 3 hours, wee madam, be ace if she did that in her cot.  If i put her down she'll sleep for 20 mins and that's it and then go back to sleep in my arms.  Oh well housework can wait )
Big hugs to everyone
xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sonia - glad scan went well - told you it would be fine xx

Nicky I will be praying and fingers crossed they dont turn up tomorrow!!

Anyway away to sort some lunch I think xx


----------



## jackabean72

Sonia - So happy that your scan went well  

Starry - Glad to hear your feeling better after your scare yest 

Nicky -I hope everything goes well 2moro and little S gets her passport  

I've just had a call from the clinic to say that our other embryos didn't make it to freezing stage!  I'm really down now!    What do you think this means?  I asked her if she though the two they put back had less of a chance and she said not necessarily.  I'm in a total panic now.  Has anyone else been in the same boat   xx


----------



## abdncarol

Jack I didn't have any to freeze either and I fell pregnant with one baby with my 2 embryos so keep your chin up petal, try and stay positive, know the 2 weeks are torture though  
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Jackabean - I know exactly how you feel but if it makes you feel better here is my story - 10 eggs - 5 fertilised! out of those 5 only 3 made it day 3 out of those 3 only 2 made it in the end and NOTHING to freeze and I am pregnant with twins!  Please dont worry you have the best 2 on board!!

Relax and dont stress! - easier said then done - especially me!! LOL

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Jacks i don't think i had any to freeze either plus i only had 1 left after the 1 they put back don't worry they would have put the best 2 back just because they never progressed it doesn't mean the ones inside you ain't good enough they always say the best place for a embie is in you and you have the best 2.  xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies - just a quicky (oooh err) as I am at work at the mo!  but can't keep up with you ladies so have to nip on here during work    

Big hugs to all who are feeling poorly at the mo - it is the bloody weather I am sick of it - SNOW again!!  back to Boots, Gloves and Scarfs what a joke!!  Sonia SO SO glad all okay as carol said it is more common than you think I had a brigh red bleed with Lyle too at around 5/6 weeks and thought it was all over but look at the wee pest ive got now and you will have 2!!!

On a high note had Lyle at HV today (he had to get his 1yr injection) he was fab brave wee boy and he is doing great meeting all his milestones - althop a typical boy - camaczing off the setee climbing on everything into everything (even the drinks cupboard lol lol) so off to order every safety lock we can  

On a low note - DP has been made redundant     - trying to remain optomistic that he will get something else v soon - he is still upbeat and confident and plouging his CV out to agencies - he thinks he will pick up something again - so fingers crossed - the company was a bit of a joke that just used him really so every cloud etc etc....

Right back to work - sorry to those I have missed but you know always thinking of you xx


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Sonia, Starry and Carol for those words of positivity.  Sonia that is the exact same numbers as me 10, 5 and 3 then 2 put back.  Feeling a little more relaxed now.  Just wish it was 9th April!!!!! arghhhh 

x


----------



## mommyof2

Glad to hear that everything is okay and beanies are growing well! now you just relax remember and have dp do the lot of jobs!
As for jacka, still keeping everything crossed for you!
Nicky, here's to hoping and   that S's bm & bf does not show up tomorrow!!! That way you can get things started off and get S her passport! and make her well and 'officially' yours!!!! S is right where she belongs now and she is not going anywhere without you!!
Bloo, great to know that Lyle is doing well and has met all his milestones!!! however, sorry to her about DP being made redundant! Hope he finds something sooner rather than later! Keeping you all in my prayers!

Take care!
-May-


----------



## abdncarol

Bloo I'm sorry to hear about your husband too, hope he gets a new job soon and it's one that he really enjoys.  Mike gets so fed up with his one sometimes and I know it can get him down.  Well done Lyle for passing all his milestones, clever boy.  xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all

Jackabean - I never got any frosties either the first time which was a BFN or the second time which was a BFP. The embryologists will have picked the very best embies to put back. Hang in there!

Sonia - phew! Glad to hear all is ok with the twins. Take it easy.

Bloo - sorry to hear about your DP being made redundant. Seems to be happening to a lot of folk recently. Hope he finds something soon.

Nicky - poor you. You are really being tested here, aren't you? In the words of the song "Nobody said it was easy......" but you WILL get there. Hope the court does the needful. 

Starry - don't worry about the waves - so long as you didn't go on the flumes  

Carol - Rory started only sleeping in my arms a while back. Much as I loved it, I knew that he would have to learn to sleep in his cot for naps as well as at night (otherwise I would have to take him to work with me when I go back  ). I started putting a pillow on my lap, him on top and then when he nodded off, I would slide the pillow onto the bed or chair where I could keep an eye on him but still have both arms available. I'm persevering now with putting him in his cot when he's still awake. He has never gone off to sleep himself yet but its getting easier to settle him. May - any top tips?

Better go - he' s screaming! Hi to the rest of the gang!

T


----------



## mommyof2

Tissy...who me?? The one who has her child on a baby bjorn as i type? but i do like to use the pillow trick myself sometimes! Otherwise, of late, i have been putting him on the bed whilst awake and just when he starts to scream  , i put his dummy in and pat him...sometimes it works...other times not...still trial and error for me!
when i get more tips, will pass it on!

-May-


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so much going on today.
First of all well done to Sonia.  Glad to hear everything's okay. Hope you'll be able to relax slightly more now.  

Bloo - sorry to hear about DP's job.   Hope something comes up very soon for him.

Nicky - really hope BM and BD don't turn up tomorrow.   You're doing such a great job with little S and she's well and truly yours now.  

Jackie - I only had my 1st lot of embies frozen when I had OHSS and they wouldn't give me any back for 3 months. I've never had anything else to freeze on any of my cycles despite usually getting a huge amount of embies.

So cold tonight.  Just about to settle down and watch the film 2012. Going to have a quick tidy up first for my niece staying tomorrow night as she'll really need to be able to see the bed!

Hi to everyone else
Susan
x


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hi Jackabean - just want to mirror the stories of others.  My last treatment I got 19 eggs, 17 fertilised and 11 survived come day 3.  I had 2 put back on day 4, none of the rest were good enough for freezing, and that was the cycle I got my little girl on.  They only freeze top quality ones as they need to be strong enough to withstand freezing and re-thawing, where as it doesn't necessarily take a top grade fresh embie to snuggle on in and grow.

Glad to hear everything went well with Sonia (Hi, we've not yet spoken).  I had something very similar with my pregnancy.  I didn't want to say until after the scan, but when I bled red, it was because I had lost one of the two embies (was initially a twin pregnancy).  Yours are still there and well so thats fab.  Its so difficult not to worry, but if you have any scares, I always found the Rubislaw Ward great.  I phoned at 10 weeks when I had another panic and they told me to come up and scanned me straight away since I had lost one and previously mc'd.

Nicky - sorry to hear you are having a tough time.  I can't even imagine how difficult it must be having someone cause difficulties who wasn't responsible enough to be a parent in the first place.  Fingers crossed they don't turn up.  Sounds like you do a wonderful job.  You must be a very strong person to go through all you have so far.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope the snow isn't making anyone too miserable.  We were due to go on a wee family break down south but cancelled due to weather.  So glad now, as we would have had our doggy with us and be stuck in a hotel with nowt much to do x


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks girls for all your kind words - means a lot to have friends like you guys when times are tough xx  Guess we are all there for each other which is great


----------



## abdncarol

Big big group   that S BM & BD don't turn up today and the judge sees sense.  Thinking about you Nicky xx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning all

Bloo - Kyle is so grown up and so handsome!  Sorry to hear about your DP and really hope he can get something soon remember everthing happens for a reason!

Nicky - Yes lets hope they dont turn up!!!  Thinking of you.

Otherwise anyone got anything exciting happening over easter?  My DP is working Friday and Monday as their company follow the London office holidays!  anyways will chill and take it easy - we will be going out for a nice lunch on Saturday.

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Nothing too exciting planned Sonia, Mike working too.  We have a friend coming to stay on Saturday night and then we're going out for Sunday lunch with some other friends.  Meeting my antenatal chums for lunch today, it's so wild out there that it's a thought to go out to be honest, still trying to make up my mind whether to go or not.  I have the period pains from hell too - sorry if tmi - , just wish spring time would arrive so I could go out walking with eva more. 
Have lovely easter weekends everyone
xx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky am     bm and bd dont turn up today.xx

Bloo sorry to hear about your dh hopefully he will find another job soon. Your little lyle looks so grown up now in your new pics.

Tissy your little rory is so cute everytime you post a comment i cant help but look at the pic lol.

Carol you new photos of eva are cute aswell she looks really like her mummy.

Sonia enjoy your lunch on sat am not doing much have to wait n c if dp working.

Hi to everyone i have missed.

My neighbour was at my door last nite there was an intruder in his garden on tuesday night!! Tried to get in his kitchen window he followed the footprints in the snow but guess what they had come from my garden they had been at my window 1st and got thro my garden coz i noticed my gate was open in the morning but i blamed it on the wind!! But the foot steps were in my garden to at the window i bought this house 3years ago and its the 1st time anything like this has happend i couldn't sleep last nite thinking about it. Susan i think i live in the same area as you but am nearer the tesco side.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh no! What a horrible thing to happen Starry   Nothing worse than knowing someone's been in your garden.  Will just be a one-off though so try not to lose sleep over it.  
Carol - enjoy your lunch today  

Finally, Nicky - really hoping and praying BM and BD don't turn up today.    
Off to my sister's this afternoon as it's my niece's 1st birthday today.  Also got her 3 year old sister coming to stay tonight so can't see me getting much sleep.  She has so far refused to sleep in the spare room and has always slept in our bed while DH gets banished to the other room.  Wouldn't mind if she wasn't such a loud snorer.  Should be used to it with DH but at least with him, I can nudge, hit, thump... whatever it takes!   Dont' like doing that to such a teeny tiny person!

Love to everyone
x


----------



## tissyblue

Susan - hope you have lots of fun with the teeny tinies!

Any news Nicky??

In town today so bought Rory an easter egg from Thorntons with his name on it. Shame he only drinks milk and it wont keep till next easter will it?? Will have to help him 

Sis and nephew coming up tomorrow for a week so will have to check out toddler places. Might even make it to Hoodles! Mmmmmmm - cake.......

T


----------



## peglet

How do all....

Easter is playing havoc with my weight watchers! i'm craving chocolate and could eat that wee golden bunny - bell included!!!

Will try a few personals....

Fiona - thought the shoes were expensive too.... hope your ebay purchase is sucessful - happy hols - friends of mine are at SS at the mo.

Carol - yes, in the town of 'E' have been for 10½yrs.... love it.

Saffa - so glad your bubbies are staying strong... you may never relax fully throughout this pg, but do try....

Nicky - hope the BD and BM did a no show for you - barstewards!!!

Bloo - sorry to hear about your DH, is he an industry where he can pick up work fast?  

Jo - you're in E too? I go to WW in E - do you?


Well... i start injecting again on 8th April, via dundee again like last time. this is possibly our last time  Aberdeen have offered counselling which i'm thinking of taking.

However..... dundee sent me a prescription for buserlin as they first offered me nasal spray but i've never used it and didn't want to start anything new.... I put the prescription in to a well known supermarket chemist today and it cost me £3.

My progynova drugs (from last time) I got through prescription too and it was only £4 then....

Susan - i know that you are going to private - could you get your drugs via the GP that way it should save you lots??

right - got to pretend to do some work 

Happy Easter....

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies,

I'd like to thank Tissy, Susan and Jo for the words of encouragement.  Feeling a little down today again had a few cramps and getting a little worried now.  I wish it was next week already!!!  

Where is this Hoodles place that everyone is always talking about??  I like the sound of cake lol.

Susan - I saw you were at TGI's last night so was I from about 6 til 7.30 then me and a friend went to the Cinema to see Blind Side.  Very good film by the way would defo reccommend it.

Sorry no personals just jumped on at work so got to keep one eye on the door incase someone comes in ha ha.

Jxx


----------



## button butterfly

Ohh nicky - do you need to have a child to go to hoodles as I am craving cake!!!!!!         BD and BD didnt make it.  xxx

Hi Pegs -         for this treatment for you.  

Button

x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all an attempt at personals from me - I am so crap at them and will no doubt miss loads of people!!!

Clasha/Sonia how is pregnancy going? Hope you are both feeling well!!!

Nicky - really hope those 2 didn't make court today have had fingers crossed for you!!

Pegs -     for you xx

Jackabean - hang in there be next week before you know it.

Bloo - sorry to hear about your DH, hope he gets something soon!!

Carol - hows your wee one doing?

Tissy - lol at Easter Egg, enjoy some chocolate for me

Starry - that sounds awful, worst we get is boy racers annoying us!!

Hi to Jo and everyone else as I know I haven't mentioned everyone!!!

Well from me I am fed up of snow glad sun out today. I hope you will all be OK with me for my next bit as I know so many people are desperate for a baby and I already have Vincent, but DH and I have decided we want to try for another, so I was at the docs today, as you know I have developed type 2 diabetes since having V, and was told I couldn't start trying for anymore children without going through my doc. I have to have really tightly controlled sugars, so I went to ask if we could start things rolling. My last 2 checks have been OK so he said we could start trying if I want and has referred me to the diabetes clinic in Aberdeen as I will probably have to start testing daily again. Anyway I hope you all dint think I am really selfish.

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all an attempt at personals from me - I am so crap at them and will no doubt miss loads of people!!!

Clasha/Sonia how is pregnancy going? Hope you are both feeling well!!!

Nicky - really hope those 2 didn't make court today have had fingers crossed for you!!

Pegs -     for you xx

Jackabean - hang in there be next week before you know it.

Bloo - sorry to hear about your DH, hope he gets something soon!!

Carol - hows your wee one doing?

Tissy - lol at Easter Egg, enjoy some chocolate for me

Starry - that sounds awful, worst we get is boy racers annoying us!!

Hi to Jo and everyone else as I know I haven't mentioned everyone!!!

Well from me I am fed up of snow glad sun out today. I hope you will all be OK with me for my next bit as I know so many people are desperate for a baby and I already have Vincent, but DH and I have decided we want to try for another, so I was at the docs today, as you know I have developed type 2 diabetes since having V, and was told I couldn't start trying for anymore children without going through my doc. I have to have really tightly controlled sugars, so I went to ask if we could start things rolling. My last 2 checks have been OK so he said we could start trying if I want and has referred me to the diabetes clinic in Aberdeen as I will probably have to start testing daily again. Anyway I hope you all dint think I am really selfish.

xx


----------



## tissyblue

SnS - just to reassure you that I don't think its selfish at all for you to want another bambino.  We are all here to support each other on whatever stage of the journey we are at - starting out, seasoned campaigners, ones with lil' miracles or like Nicky having to deal with the emotionally draining process of adoption.  

Pegs - good luck with the needles.....

Damn dog has just put muddy paws over my clean kitchen floor.....wish she would wipe her feet on the mat.....

T


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thanks Tissy


----------



## Bloofuss

Hiya

Just a quicky as getting Lyle ready for bed but just wanted to wish SnS good luck with trying for number 2 and no hard feelings at all - all babies are miricles however they come along xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh Nicky - a new washing machine. I get excited about things like that to. A sign we're all grown up?!?   Can't imagine how you've been feeling waiting to find whether or not they turned up today. Hope you find out first thing tomorrow morning.  

SnS - good luck to you.   You're not selfish at all.  It's only natural to want a little brother or sister for V. Lots of luck  

Pegs - good luck with the injecting.  I haven't asked my GP about getting drugs from him.  I suppose there's no reason why he wouldn't though. Will see what GCRM quote me when we're down next week.  Bit annoyed we're going to have to drive to Glasgow next week because it's on the 9th when the trains are still striking. It works cheaper to get the train and also means I can doze or read.  Don't like doing that when DH is driving because I feel too guilty.  

Got my niece snoring her head off in the next room.  She decided she was old enough not to have to sleep with me.  Of course it's the first time she's slept in a different room here so she's been up and down the stairs 8 times for various reasons - toilet, water, fed up, to remind us to put the dishes away, to check we've put the dishes away, to tell us a joke, to remind us she's having weetabix in the morning, and finally to tell us she's going to sleep!  Tried not to laugh!  She's only 3 and is generally really good.  Just a natural comedian!  

Susan x


----------



## Jo_Newbie

I'm not quite as far north as Ellon but my friend stays in ythanbank so we go to ww together. I go to the Monday class at 4pm. If you go too, you'll know us for sure as we always have the babies in tow, and one of them is always kicking off!

Hope everyone enjoys the Easter weekend. We were meant to have friends up but they cancelled due to weather.

Sorry to hear about people having tough times. So nice to see everyone support each other

Tissy - great idea about Easter egg. If I wasn't at fat club I might have done the same


----------



## jackabean72

ARGGHHHH i just wrote a huge page then it dissapeared!!!! How annoying be back on later to try again 

Jxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Thank you all for your kind words, I felt really guilty about it as I am lucky enough to have Vincent now I want another, but thank you all for your understanding! xx


----------



## jackabean72

Here we go again, 

Sns – Good luck with baby no 2 its gr8 news fingers crossed for u and DH  

Nicky – I can’t believe they haven’t let u know straight away if they turned up, do they know its people’s lives they are dealing with!  Here’s hoping they didn’t turn up. 

Bloo – Good luck to your DH, hope he get’s something soon 

So jealous of all you people off for the Easter weekend, I’m at work and its crap.  Work doesn’t take this weekend as a holiday unless you want to use your own holidays.  Which I don’t as I want to save them for treatment etc.  My mum is up for a little while helping out round the house and stuff, think she wants to stay until I test next week.  Going to take her and my DH mum to bingo on Saturday lol it’s only good fun if you win. 

7 days and counting ladies, its def dragging in.  Can I ask did anyone loose weight at the beginning of their pregnancy, as I’ve lost 3lbs and been eating like a pig the past week but haven’t gained any of it back on 

Jxx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls !  Thanks for all your good wishes for the arrival of Jamie. We arrived home on Wednesday in all the lovely snow  . Loving being home and Jamie is doing well.  Had a bit of a horrendous night on Wednesday with the feeding as been trying to breastfeed but had decided before not to get hung up on it and after he didn't seem to be getting enough and spent the whole night attached to me, off dh went to Tesco for bottles and formula and what a difference.  Jamie so settled and happy.  Midwife came to see me yesterday and again today and was very supportive and said to do whatever is best and not to worry about the breastfeeding if it wasn't working for me.  So am much more relaxed and happy.  What a difference it made last night.  After finishing feeding at 3am he slept till about 7.30am so had a half decent sleep    I feel so happy and lucky and really hope everybody on here gets their dream one day soon  xxx

I have been trying to keep up by mobile but rather than trying to do personals will just wish everybody that is pg are enjoying their pregnancy and relaxing.  Starry your turn next    Sonia glad to hear everything ok with your twins  

To everyone else trying lots of luck it is your turn next and we have lots more positives   

Love to you all. Hope we are having another meet up soon as Jamie looking forward to meeting his very special friends


----------



## Bloofuss

Congrats again Lainsy SO chuffed for you it is such a good feeling being at home isn't it - take it from me feed jamie whatever way is best for the both of you I struggled to breastfeed and was devastated when had to go onto bottles but knew it was best for both me and Lyle - glad you are both dong well     and can't WAIT to see you both xx

HUGS to all other ladies xx


----------



## twinkle123

Welcome home Lainsy and Jamie       And getting a decent night sleep already! Hope it lasts!

Just got back from handing my niece back!  Busy day today involving playing with bubbles, colouring in, cartoons, playdough, football and duthie park.  Great stuff - just wish I could do it with my own child.  

DH has just disappeard out to Tesco under the pretence that he just HAS to buy a TV magazine.  Think he's going to get the rest of my birthday present for Sunday!

Off to do a bit of shredding and laminating. Oh what an exciting life I lead!
x


----------



## Mummy30

Good Evening everyone... is it good friday today? ive no idea lol

Got home from mums today, nice to be home but not nice to be back in phd   

anyway...
Elaine - thats fantastic that you are home. sorry the breastfeeding didnt go as planned but if it wasnt to be then its not worth the tears and tantrums (and thats just from mum lol).  Bet your house is a whirlwind just now!! Hope you get settled into a nice routine very soon xx. Feel free to pop in past anytime.... 

Susan  a busy weekend for you, i drove past duthie park on my way home and it was heaving. The wee canoes looked great. R would love a shot on one of them.  LOL at DH needing a magazine!! haha. 

jack - 7 days.. ohhhhh, are you going to test early  fingers crossed for you xx. Ive not been to bingo in years, must be a good 8 years, i used to go with my dad every sunday night.. he used to pay too!!

SNS - you are not being selfish... V would love a sibling im sure and i hope things go smoothly for you. Id love another one and ive got 3... i cant tho. lots of hurdles get in the way lol.  

nicky - so, did they turn up?

tissy - lol at your doggy. I want a doc so much, Dp isnt having any of it. DS1 doesnt want one either and i thought he would be on my side.

yes, i know ive missed most of you but im shattered. A has been back to waking up 10 times or so a night and ending up in bed with me. Back home now so will see how he sleeps tonight. Had to do CC with him as he screamed when he went down. so hard to do. but has to be done. The joys.


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, so pleased you're home Lainsy and how gorgeous is your little boy, he is just perfect and has so much hair.  You and your hubby just look so delighted - and why shouldn't you be - and now you can just enjoy him.  Don't worry about the breastfeeding, I did it for around 3 weeks and cried when I told the health visitor it wasn't working and I wanted to stop.  We put ourselves under pressure about feeding the babies ourselves but sometimes it's harder for others, at least you gave it a shot.  I have to say I admire the ladies who do manage, a few of my chums are stopping shortly as the little ones are getting their teeth soon.
Speaking of teeth, Eva got her first one last weekend, bless her.  Went swimming with Daddy for the first time and cut her first tooth the same day  .
Dons hope you get A back into his sleeping routine, he was doing much better before you left.  
SNS, petal that's fab you're trying for your second baby, we're all delighted for you.  If I was 10 years younger I would be trying for a brood!
Jack, good to keep busy during this long 2WW so bingo sounds a good idea.  I remember how long it felt and checking every sign and symptom going on and lots of knicker watching!!
Susan you're a fantastic auntie, you will be so patient with your nieces and I'm certain your time will come shortly.  Hopefully you will get drugs through your doctors, that would really help with costs.
Nicky we're all dying to know if they turned up............hope not!!
Button, how you feeling, still using your doppler?
Sonia hope the bleeding has stopped now and you are able to relax a little.
Jo - I must join WW, have joined online but isn't making me go.  One of my friends from antenatal has lost 2 stone this year with going to a class and I should do it too.
Bloo hope you get teh easter weekend off work.
Fiona hope you're having a fab holiday.
Tissy hope your little man is still doing as well, he's a cutie.  Have a lovely time with your sister.
Pegs good luck with the injections.
Hiya to everyone I've missed....sorry.
What a yucky day, think we're just going to do a few jobs around Ellon.  Mike has to try on his new kilt, bless him and Eva has to try out her new pushchair.  I've still got the period pains from hell and was awake most of the night so hopefully I can fit in a wee snooze.  It's getting Mike out of bed before 10am that's the problem.  We have a friend coming to stay overnight, just going to get a chinese (what was I saying about going on a diet) and then meeting other friends for lunch tomorrow.
Have lovely weekends everyone.
Carol
xxxxx


----------



## abdncarol

PS  How do I get a bloomin pic on my profile.  Used photobucket and copied the URL but still get that dreaded red cross, anyone be able to help me as it's driving me bonkers, been looking ages for a solution or guidance on how to post a pic.  
Thank you   xx


----------



## abdncarol

Have a fab day Nicky, can't imagine what restaurant you mean  .  What are they like not turning up, says so much about them doesn't it.  What do they have to do for the sheriff to see sense!
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Nicky - glad to hear they didn't turn up.  Not so good that you'll have to wait even longer now though.  Keep strong - you'll get there eventually   Enjoy your lunch.

Carol - hope you have a nice day and enjoy your chinese.   Sorry can't help you with your profile picture. Never tried! 

It's my niece's 1st birthday party today. Not particularly looking forward to it as it will be the usual 'when are you having children?' questions from BIL's family. Just want it over with so we can get back home again.

Speak later
Susan
x


----------



## jackabean72

Hey ladies

Lainsy - That's such great news   Glad you and Jamie have settled into a little routine.

Dons - I'm not sure if I should test early don't want to get a false neg, did any of you test early??

Carol - I'm def going to try and keep busy got a couple of things planned for next week. Yum Chinese sounds good.

Nicky - That's good they didn't turn up, heres hoping that they don't turn up again and the sheriff will have no option but you give S her little passport  

Hope everyone else is having a gr8 weekend??

JXx


----------



## Mummy30

mac - hello!!!   thought i was on the wrong thread for a min then!!

jack - i tested early, i cant remember how early though, maybe 2 or 3 days early. I got a positive straight away but i had twins remember.

nicky - great news that the idiots, sorry i mean BM/BD, didnt turn up. What a rollercoaster for you, still, its gotta work in your favour surely....

susan - how was the dreaded party....... i think if it was me i would make an excuse.... headaches come on quickly you know!

sorry, just a few personals tonight...

i have a grumpy DP. Apparently its cause i keep nagging him and he is fed up of it.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls.

Susan hope today went ok and   for 2moro.xx

Welcome home elaine and jamie  your pics on ** he is soooooooo cute.

Dons men i tell you who needs them mine has been the same all day!! He really doing my head in now.

Nicky i see you at the pub enjoy your nite.

Carol hope you were feeling a bit better for you friend coming 2nite.

Jacks i was naughty and tested early 2 think i tested 4days early!! Yea i was bad and couldn't help myself. Good luck for your test date.

Pegs and button hope injections are going ok.

Sns you go girl am sure vincent would love a little bro or sis.

Fiona hope you enjoy your holiday.

Arghh screen jumping again hi to everyone i have missed y does it always jump?

xx
Il try and write this with the screen moving sorry for any mistakes lol but i think i have been feeling the baby move its like tickling in my stomach??


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie, Happy Birthday Susan, hope you have a fab day and you are spoilt rotten      

In my last post I asked about a doppler to Button when it should have been Starry, sorry ladies, what am I like.  Thought I was doing good as did some personals and I still got it wrong,   .  Sorry and thanks Fiona  

Feeling a wee bit hungover today, I went to bed around 1:30 and left hubby with chum and think he came to bed around 3:30, better go and clean up a bit now whilst they're still in their beds and eva watching Baby TV.  Meeting other friends for lunch and then I plan to go back to bed for a snooze this afternoon.

Have a lovely Easter Sunday everyone.
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

happy birthday susan xxx

off swimming here too!!


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya 

Hope everyone is having a nice day today!!  Anyone rolling eggs today then?  I am not up to much, have my baseline scan tomorrow and a little nervous (as always).  Carol - dont worry about getting names wrong for the doppler...I will just take it as a good omen  

Happy Birthday Susan xx

Button


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hi ladies, Happy Easter and Happy Birthday Susan.

I also tested early as I have zero willpower.  I tested a week early and got a positive with early response, but I started out as a twin pregnancy so my pregnancy hormone would've been stronger than a singleton pregnancy.  I know this makes me a hypocrite, but if you do have the willpower I would try and wait.  I have heard of people getting BFNs a couple of days before, being devastated and then it turning to a BFP on test day.

Carol - I don't think ww is any easier going to class.  I almost need to live with my leader to stop my bad habits.  It has made me cut out my daily cake, and at least think about what I eat which is something I guess!

As for breastfeeding, well done for even giving it a go Tissy.  If Jamie is happier on formula then it really is a no brainer.  I am bf at moment, but since joining ww it has obviously affected my milk supply as I am needing to top up DH on her last feed with formula.  I now have immense guilt about trying to lose weight.  I am sticking with ww though, if it turns out I need to supplement DDs feeds a bit more then I will.  I have done 4 months, and initially wanted to do 6 months, but am thinking that if DD is hungry, then its not fair on her (and that I deserve to be able to try and get fully back into pre-pregnancy clothes).  I feel really guilty though.  Its the way the mw's and hv's all drum it into you about breast being best, that you feel like you're letting people down if you can't manage.  Motherhood really does bring about a whole new level of guilt on pretty much everything that I never imagined!  I do appreciate that I am lucky to be where I am though, and don't want to sound insensitive to those who are still in the throes of the IVF rollercoaster.

Weaning is the next step for DD so any advice on when people started etc would be much appreciated.  All the 'official' literature seems to say 6 months, but I think DD will be ready before then. 

Hope everyone is having a fantastic Easter weekend.  I'm going to spend the day trying to avoid the copious amounts of chocolate in my house.  Weigh day tomorrow so much be strong .... well at least for 24 hours   x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all been at my in laws all weekend so just got home and have internet again, hopoe everyone having a good easter weekend!!! Thanks you all for your support re a bro/sis for Vincent.


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies

Thanks for the advice on testing early still not sure what I'll do.  The clinic said to test no earlier that the 7th so I'll see how I feel nearer the time.  It's a strange feeling, I've been running to the lo more, eating like a pig but not put on a lb of weight??  Nipples are dark circles which I know its a sign of pg but also maybe the pessaries?? Also had a headache last night and the night before.  I am feeling   just scared to get myself too excited as if I'm not the crashing low will be even worse.  DH seems to have convinced himself that it's worked too   just don't want to let him down.  God I hope this week passes quickly!!  

Hope everyone's Easter sunday is going well, DH was out with the boys last night so he's in bed watching footie hungover lol, me and mum are watching repeats of Come Dine With Me  

Jxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Hope you are all well.  

Elaine hope you ar eloving your time with Jamie
Susan - Hope you had a fab Bday
Carol - Hugs to Eva she is such a cutie - future GF for Lyle I think  
Starry - Hope you are keeping well
Jacabean - I tested on testday WHERE I go then willpower I do not know  
Nicky - Good Luck for the 12th I know it can be a long upsettinf process thin king of you
Soina - How you keeping quine?
Tissy - Bet Rory getting big?
Dons - Hows all your brood?
Jo-Newbie - I stated Lyle on solids at 5 months any questions just ask xx

Thanks for all you kind words re DP - he is just bombarding the Agencies just now with his CV - had Lyle to the "carnie" the day it was good fun 

Sorry to anyone ive missed - lucky me off to do some ironing YAWN!!

D x


----------



## Mummy30

hello

Just came on here quickly as feeling a bit down tonight.  Our pals are getting married soon and DP is a groomsman. He is playing a big part at the wedding with the best man, he will be at the top table too.  Ill be on my own going to the church (as he wants DP there with him the night before) and on my own during the church service and meal, gutted at that. BUT, DP is organising the very expensive stag weekend.... when the couple was round ours this weekend she declared that her hen night is all sorted but only for her bridesmaids, the mums and her best friends... ie not me.   im really dissappointed at everything, the whole, going to the church on my own (i know no one there), to sitting on my own for the meal, and now im not even going on the hen night, when DP is organising the most amazing stag weekend for the groom.  Feel totally left out and unwanted. But hey ho, its their day.  I keep saying ill just go for the dance but i want a meal in the marcliffe and not pay for it!!  Just feel that they havent even thought about me being on my own at a wedding where i dont know anyone.. the kids were all invited too. Obviously cant cope with 3 children in a church and at the meal on my own...... another thing they didnt think of.  I really am upset by it all.  

Anyway, nicky and anyone else... i should be at hoodles on wednesday morning....   Going with my pal, feel free to come join us!!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for all the birthday wishes.  
Had a good day.  Sounds quite pathetic but had a lovely morning in bed drinking tea and doing crosswords together! How boring and grown up does that sound?

Went for lunch with some of DH's family.  Not particularly for my birthday but because one of his auntie's is up visiting.  Tied in nicely with my birthday though. Then it was off to SIL's to decorate eggs to roll in their back garden.

My niece's 1st birthday went well yesterday.  Had been dreading going because of the usual feeling left out with not having children, and BIL's family asking when we're having children but it wasn't too bad. No awkward questions and was good to see the little ones having fun.  

Bev - can totally see where you're coming from with the wedding. I would feel left out too.  They'll be wrapped up all their plans and not thinking about other people.  Can you not ask if you can take someone with you? There must be space for one more seeing as you're not taking the 3 kids.

Jackie - don't want to start influencing you either way but Aberdeen ask you to test a few days later than other clinics. I know you should wait until you've been told but also know how difficult it is! I've only once managed to get to test date without AF starting so haven't really had the problem of when to test.  Looks like some positive signs though!  

Button - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow.  

Susan
x


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Bev - That's just not nice at all, when I was planning my wedding I was always thinking about our best man and ushers partners not being at the top table to sat them with people they would know.  If you had been invited to the hen night at least you would have known a couple of people that way, before the big day.  Maybe your DH could drop a few hints to the groom that you won't know anyone etc.  Like you say a FREE meal at the Marcliffe would be gr8  

Susan - Not long now till your appointment. I've got everything crossed for you this time   .  I think I'm going to do an early test on Wednesday morning.

Button - Hope everything goes well at your scan today? 

Sonia/Clasha - How are you both?

Starry - That's so exciting that baby was moving  

Hello to everyone else I've missed.  Better get back to work, finding it difficult to concentrate on anything but Friday!!! 

Jxx


----------



## jackabean72

I'm having a very doubtful day -I have a question should you period be due as normal even with all the drugs and EC, ET?  .

Thanks
Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Hope you all had a good easter weekend.  My DP is working today so i have been to town were it was mega busy and now chilling out in bed!  This is the life LOL - back at work tomorrow.  

Dons - I would be hacked off too re the wedding ! ! Hope you work something out there either by taking a mate or getting invited to the hen do she obviously didnt even think about what situation you would be in so caught up in organising her things... aaargh

Jacka - hang in there yes your cycle will be messed up after taking the drugs etc.
Hoping for your BFP on Wednesday.

Susan - glad you had a good day yesterday and glad BIL didnt pester you guys with questions hopefully he has got the drift to no ask LOL - hey not long left is it Friday that you signing the consents?

As for me the broken record again ..... LOL spotting/discharge has now come back again had died down over the weekend but back today!  aaaaargh - dont feel pregnant at all as am having to wear pantyliners WTF! this is doing my head it, its not coming onto my liner sorry TMI but if I move around like i went to town etc and go to the loo and wipe its brown!!!  This has now been 3 weeks!  They did take swabs when i was a tthe early pregnancy unit when did scan - should I worry ladies??  Am seeing the community midwife next week tuesday cant come soon enough and then scan the Monday after that!  I am so scared this bleeding turns red again.  But thing is i have seen the beanies twice wiht this spotting so surely i should just ignore it?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - i dont think anyone would be able to ignore that, you've had it for so long now. remember tho, they spotted it up at your cervix didnt they... try not to worry about it, its just your wee beanies warning you of all the trouble to come when they arrive haha.  just kidding!! twins are great    

Jack - sorry i cant answer your question about AF, i didnt see mine again til 9 months later You are nearly there..... keep going, i cant talk as i tested early, but i had to know!!  no way could i wait. 

susan - glad you had a nice birthday.

Thanks for the replies to my wedding query/moan, they have already hinted in a roundabout way that no one else can come along, i think im just going to hold my head up high and look pretty!!!   

Been out to ramboland today, the twins really enjoyed it, C especially loved the freedom and A loved the slides!!  Great fun, no way could i do it on my own as they wont let you take the buggy in, cant carry two at once...    Went out to the toby (not called that anymore i dont think) at bridge of don for a carvery, twins were very grumpy as they were tired and DS didnt eat but i enjoyed it!!

Better go, making omlette for the twins.....


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls

Just back from my baseline scan and everything fine to start stimming! Phew!!  The nurse has spoken to embryologist and they suggest that we go for ICSI this time round as husband's morphology wasnt all that good!!  Nevermind...also told that instead of waiting 36hours post trigger shot they would wait 38hours as the embryologist thought my follicles werent mature enough.  So heres hoping with all this in mind things will work??  

Susan - when do you start treatment?

Jack -        for a BFP on friday for you  xxx

Lainsy - soooooo whats it like being a mummy then? lol

Starry - awwww it must be so great to feel your little one moving around inside, whats it like?

Nicky - you had any doodles cakes lately  

Hi to everyone else I havent mentioned, its just a quick post as i am making the supper xx

Button


----------



## abdncarol

Button that's great news re your scan, well done. I've never had ICSI so I'm afraid I don't have any advice but wish you so much      luck.
Susan hope the weather picks up this week for you being on holiday.  glad you had a nice birthday  
Nicky hope you didn't spend too much in John Lewis today  
Dons I agree that's out of order that you won't know anyone at the wedding, I wouldn't do that at all but hey we went to Mauritius to get married so didn't have to worry about seating plans.  Mike's cousin is getting married in september but it's a no children wedding so we won't be going.  Have my niece's near London at the end of next month.
Jack we are all   for your BFP this week, no wonder you can't concentrate, the 2WW drives you  
Sonia wish this discharge would stop for you petal, just a worry you don't need but those precious 2 babies are all tucked up safely and sure they are just fine.  
Bloo Lyle a definite future boyfriend for Eva  
Big hiya to everyone I've missed, sorry, need to chicken out of the oven! 
Carol
xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

Button - That's gr8 news about your baseline.  My DH and I had ICSI as his little swimmers aren't so good.    Fingers crossed it all goes well this time.

A quick hello to everyone, skiving from work again lol.  Hope they don't check the internet history or I'm in trouble  

Was feeling really sick this morning in the shower and again once I got to work.  Had a piece of toast and didn't bring it back up again so that's good.  Is it too early to be feeling sick or am I just looking into things far too much??  

Jxxx


----------



## peglet

Morning All.....

Jackabean - this TWW malarkey is awful isn't it.... but hopefully all these signs are good signs, stay positive, and it's almost test time!!!!

Hello to everyone else, Button, fab news about your scan... good luck!

Carol - just a quicky and forgive me for sounding loopy   but you weren't at the post office on hospital road last friday morning about 0930?  I was picking up a parcel with bubbles and I had a really freaky moment, there was a lady there posting letters and for some strange reason I thought it might be you.... 

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Back at work today BOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! boring!

Jacka - hang in there you could be feeling sick because of all the nerves??  This 2ww is horrible isnt it!  Dont read into symptoms too much remember I didnt have ANY SYMPTOMS and still got a BFP - still have NO symptoms now to be honest - it it wasnt for the scans then I would still think im not pregnant - Lets hope they still ok!  Still have 2 weeks to wait until my next scan! EEEK.  

Button - Yay for your baseline scan its all go from now! how exciting.  We have a lot of ladies busy cycling at the moment dont we - things were very quiet last year and now its booming again.

Nicky - hope you enjoy having your family over and that they dont make you too Loopy! LOL 

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as Eva all wrapped up in her snow suit and away to nip to Tescos.  Pegs that was me!!!!  Had the car door open whilst rushing to post letters with the dog in teh back too.  You were the lovely lady that let me past?  Ooooh that's strange that you knew it was me


----------



## peglet

Carol

YES THAT WAS ME!!! I LET YOU PAST

I almost said your name!!!  It was just I saw your reg plate and the dog - and I thought "could you be Carol?!" - could you imagine that freaky moment!!!!!!

HOW SPOOKY!!!!

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

That is definitely spooky and I remember thinking you seemed like a lovely lady.  You'll have to come to one of the meets - says Carol who has only made one so far


----------



## Mummy30

HAHA thats great peg/carol!!!

Mystic Peg!!  

Ive just been watching all this election rubbish, breaking news and all. quite frankly i think its a load of tosh!! and its got me in a bad mood. And the fact that DP left a broken wine bottle in our majorly overflowing recycling box so they refused to empty it. Not even the obvious large bottles of milk, they are now all over the car park cause its windy. grrrrr to DP and bigger grrrrrrr to the coucil. 

Just baking apple cake and it smells lovely. 

My two have decided to ditch their morning sleep, i can hear them both playing in their cots. So, i feel a totally different change of routine coming up.  

Jack -


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies

Am SOOOOOOOOO Bored at work!!!!! aaaargh making the days drag even more!  LOL LOL. Wish it would pick up here

sorry rant over  

Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hiya everyone, hope everyone is okay today. I'm not going to attempt personals today as I'm tired and would most likely mess them up.

Well not much to report from me just been busy with packing for move and busy at work. Was at nurse today getting blood taken for my 3 month diabetes check, keep your fingers crossed they are good, if they arent DH and I will need to stop trying for V little bro/sis as my glucose levels need to be spot on. The last twice they have been and have been trying to be good!!!

Not much else to report, just making some stovies for supper and trying to keep V entertained, roll on 8 days time and I will be finished work yay!!!!!!

Am hoping I wont be so tired then lol - who am I kidding - anyhoo better go check my stovies. Speak to all you lovely ladies later xx


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - so have you tested today or are you waiting    

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Ladies

I decided not to test this morning as DH pointed out that if we get a no then I would be in a terrible mood for work today and Thursday.  I hate it when he's right lol.  So only 2 more sleeps till we find out  .  Had my friend, her DP and baby girl over last night I just loved it.  We went out for dinner first and I just held her till the starters came    then once we went back to our house I gave her a bottle.  Totally in my element.  Just wished it was our baby.  It was strange at dinner I couldn't finish my main meal as I felt sick, totally not like me usually I would be wolfing it down.  Felt a little sick this morning.  Do you think it is nerves? or can you get sickness this early on?  Waiting is driving me  

Sonia - How are you feeling today?

Nicky - Hope the creative juices are flowing?

SNS- I've got my fingers crossed that you and DH will be   soon lol

Bev - How the family? Enjoy your cake

What a lovely sunny day, what's everyone up to today?

Jxx


----------



## AppleyPie

Hey,

I am very new to this and firstly want to say how inspirational and reassuring it is to read all of your posts.  I am desperate to see Maureen Smith and know that some of you have pursued this route but I am unable to find her contact details anywhere - does anyone have a note of them?

Thanks so much


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Jackabean - good for you for waiting ignorance is bliss LOL - its all sounding promising.  Remember everyone is different so I cant say yes or no its too early for symptoms.  Just think positive thoughts.  

Appleypie - welcome to our daily chit chat - I was going to see Maureen Smith but didnt get a chance to take time off work - I do have her contact details but they at home I could pm them to you later otherwise am sure another Maureen visitor will post the details on here for you sooner maybe.

Susan - Friday Friday Friday YAY YAY YAY hope you can start straight away!! HOW EXCITING!!! cant wait to hear what they say after you have signed and if you will get your protocol straight away.

Nicky - enjoy the family and yes what a glorious day - 

As for me still the same!  Wishing my time away until the 19th!No symptoms!   so hoping all is still ok aargh the nerves and the spotting continues never stops!  yes the broken recoooooooooooord - byron reckons we have a new pet parrot at home.... ME   Hahahahaha i cant help it!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome ApplePie    I've been to see Maureen Smith. Her number is 01651 806422 and she lives just outside Fyvie.  I would phone now as she can have a huge waiting list. 

Jackie - well done you.  You've got some willpower!   Not long now though. Keeping my fingers crossed for you   Know what it's like being around babies and wishing it was you. I get so jealous all the time. 

Off to visit my mum and dad today as it's my dad's birthday.  Had DH's parents, auntie, grandma and niece round yesterday afternoon so been busy, busy, busy! 

Tomorrow, is off for acupuncture and to find some grown-up, responsible clothes for work.  Have put on so much weight since last year and don't have many short-sleeved tops to wear to school that actually fit me.  

Then, it's Glasgow on Friday to sign consent forms. Don't know what's going on with me.  AF arrived today (18 days after the last one!) Time before was almost 40 days.  If they want me to start on day 21 then that's going to be difficult as it doesn't always exist.  If I'm starting on day 2 then, we'll be there a day too late! Nothing is ever simple!!!  

On the plus side, it's a nice sunny day.  
Love to everyone
x


----------



## Saffa77

Nicky - SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT! so stoked for you!!!!!!  does that mean you can go to OZ this year still

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!! Excellent news Nicky x


----------



## jackabean72

Nicky - That's great news so pleased for you all.  OZ here you all come!!  

Applepie - Hello and Welcome, do tell us about your journey?

Sonia - I hope the 19th flys in past for you.

Susan - Hope Friday goes well and you get your protocol right away   

What a lovely day, think i'll nip to Tesco at lunchtime xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya everyone.
Nicky fantastic news yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Susan what a nightmare re your periods, good though that it's not long til your next cycle, we're all   this is the one.
Sonia I didn't have any symptoms either with Eva so please try to not worry, just was really tired, do you feel that?
Jack - well done you for not testing early, sickness can work right away.  Do you have a clear blue test to try as well as the hospital one for Friday as think they're the best.
Welcome Apple, I found Maureen fab when I went to see her and cna't believe how much she got right but knwo everyone doesn't get the same.
dons have fun at Hoodles today, we msut go to have a nosy one day as we're not too far from it.
Hiya to everyone I've missed  
All fine here apart from me just being a pig at lunchtiem and now I'm feeling guilty    I have to get some of this fat off my body but just have no willpower at all, I always have 100 excuses but being this size really gets me down so I must do something about it.  
We've been to rhyme telling at the local library this morning, Eva was good for a change and now she's fast asleep in her carseat.  After she WEARS her lunch I think we'll head to Haddo House and feed the ducks for a while as it's too nice to stay indoors and it's a thought to go into town whilst the kids are on holiday.  Would take the hairy hound to Haddo but he runs off and doesn't come back but might chance it and then if he runs off his dad can look for him when he comes home from work.  Love my dog heaps so would hate him to get lost, bless him.  Cant' believe it's Wednesday already, I've had a couple of early nights so I feel like the days are just zooming past....or maybe I'm just getting old.  No cheeky remarks thank you  
xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

good afternoon

Apple - hello, glad susan has been able to give you that ladys details. hope she gives you answers you want to hear. 

Jack - i got morning sickness really early on and it stuck til about 16 weeks.....  it was absolutely dreadful.    I canna mind, did you have 1 or 2 embies put back? Kids are fine thanks x

nicky -  oh wow, thats fantastic news. glad she has some sense in her. x

Carol - I too am not very good at this weight loss malarky, actually im useless at it. But i hate my body, i really really hate it so much, today im wearing my materninty jeans... shows how big mytummy still is.  Im getting cellulite now too .... i really need to diet and excersize but cant be bothered.  After easter i keep saying....

sonia the parrott!! haha - at least the spotting is no worse.... soon be the 19th .... 

susan -  hope friday goes smoothly with the forms etc, nightmare with AF, not much you can do about that just now... just see what they say... everything happens for a reason remember.x 

short - where r u moving too? any news on the blood results??

button - hows the stimming going?? managing to mix the vials?

Right, thats all the names i can see below... lots of others ive not mentioned but HELLO how r u all??

Just back from hoodles, timing worked out well. Only got an hour and a half as as usual it got busy so the boys played on the bikes while we fed the twins and scoffed a panini, so all in all was a nice day. Hate the drive there though, along that country roads stuck behind a stupid lorry that is far too big for them.  never mind.

A has just bitten C, not for the first time... any ideas on how to nip that in the bud before it gets any worse? He bites everyone and everything just now. Mind you, C is not innocent, she has spent the past 5 mins pulling A's hair.... grrrrrr, they just do not get on and the arguments have started already.

We have bought them a smart trike each for their birthday next month (   )  They are getting new car seats too, the britax evolva 1-2-3 plus, will last them til they are about 11. Im also going to get madam a nice silver bracelet and A something special too,  not sure yet tho. My mum is getting them silver chains/necklace too. Spoilt things they are. 

Right, better go get myself a cuppa tea while they are happy playing.....


----------



## Mummy30

morning.... everyone busy yesterday. it was very quiet....


----------



## jackabean72

Morning Everyone,

Only 1 more sleep to go, had an awful dream last night that I took three tests and they were all no!! Didn't like it, so woke up this morning in not too nice a mood.  I'm so nervous but trying to stay    Not sure if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.

Dons - I had 2 embies put back! hopefully snuggling nicely  

Hope everyone is well today?

Jxx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Good luck for tomorrow Jackabean   you get your  

Well done on not folding and testing early.  You have more restraint than I do!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Jo, i'm getting myself into a total panic now!  I went out at lunchtime and bought 2 clear blue digital testers and i've already got a first response one at home as well as the hospital test lol 

Jxx


----------



## peglet

Afternoon everyone...

just a wee one from me, as going to have to actually do some work this avo.

Jackabean, GOOD LUCK! praying that you get your BFP tomorrow (nice time of year, got my BFP this time 3 years ago - here's hoping for your Xmas present!)

I start injecting again tonight, 4th attempt, Let's Go!!!

Hoping this beautiful weather will help with my PMA!

Have a wonderful weekend ladies (and gents!)

away to have lunch with Peppa Pig on Sunday at Codonas...bubbles has no idea - she'll positvely wet herself!

Pegs


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie as V is no doubt getting up to mischeif - good luck tomorrow Jack will have fingers crossed 4 u!!!!! xx


----------



## Saffa77

Good luck JACKA looking promising to me!!!  Good for ya for hanging on until OTD!!! how you feeling?

Hi to all else!  still feeling like I can go for a bungee jump hahahahhaha anyone keen to join me? 

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Peg, SNS and Sonia for the good luck wishes.

Feeling ok, a little it cramping but having trouble with the toilet sorry if it's TMI.  Is it normal to have a little cramping and get a BFP

Peg - Good luck with the injecting xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Good luck girls......Jack for tomorrow,     you get your BFP
Good luck with the injections Pegs.
Hiya to everyone, just a quickie.  got a thumping headache, met my antenatal girls for lunch and there were loads of 3 years olds screaming round the hall so my head is going baboom, baboom....  
Desperately looking to book a holiday for mike and I for September time. 
Carol
xx


----------



## Saffa77

oh no carol hope headache goes quickly.  What about Portugal (The algarve) Beach, hot relaxing and relatively cheap!  I love going there.  

Sx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hey Jackabean, I got what felt like period pains in early pregnancy. I was really worried but all my mummy friends assured me that it was normal, and everything turned out perfectly for me, so fingers crossed.

I seriously did LOADS of tests. I actually tested a few times a week right up to 12 weeks as I was so paranoid.  Then I bought a doppler and drove myself nuts with that too! x


----------



## Saffa77

jo_newbie - i have ordered a doppler but will wait a bit longer when do you think you can hear the HBs from?  It should arrive on Monday - I will be 11 weeks then?? is that too early you think?

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

11 weeks is definitely too early Sonia, think I was around 14 I think before I heard anything, be careful though cause I was going    with mine  .  Don't think I gave Eva a minute of peace.
Portugal is somewhere I'm going to look into as Mike likes golfing too 
xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah i think you right carol - I got a hi bebe one with a LCD screen and it says you can hear it from 10 weeks?? so will give it one try next week and if i dont hear anything then pack it away until later me thinks.  I know some ladies have heard theirs from 10 weeks very faint but they could hear it.

yeah there are loads of places in the algarve Faro is the airport to land in so if you need help with areas around just let me know, but yes lots of golf!!


----------



## abdncarol

It's fantastic when you hear it Sonia, nothing beats it but just try not to panic if you don't right away.  I know it's easier said than done though petal and ps won't be joining you on your bungie jump, don't do heights!!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Jo - I'm going totally out my mind with worry, I just want to go home and go straight to bed then wake up and it's test day lol.  Still trying to think   and say some  

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Jacka - its way normal to get cramping, I got what I thought were AF pains but obviously wasnt as I was preg with V

Sonia - dopplers are great but to echo carol dont panic if you cant hear anything took me ages till I heard V heartbeat!!

As for me got my diabetes blood results and my level was 6.0 so way chuffed. I needed 3 lots of results below 7 and my last 3 check ups have been so think the early conception diabetes unit will be pleased with that when the referral comes through.
No stopping DH and I now!!!!!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks SNS it's reassuring to hear, at the back of my mind I know they are not like my usual period pain however I'm just trying not to get my hopes up too much.  Will take the day off 2moro if it's bad news, work have been really good about  

Thank god the day is almost over  

xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

hello

jack - if you are getting a wee bit sick and you have cramps then you have same symptoms as me... could well be twins... i got sickness very early on, as soon as i got my positive result really.  Thats why i asked how many you have on board...  How on earth have you managed not to use your pee sticks when they are sitting in your house!!!  No way would i have managed to last!  Will be hurrying on tomorrow to see your result.
short - great that your bloods were good.... fingers crossed your and DH magic works.

pegs - good luck with the injections...

AFM - Well, thats A not very well again, i really am fed up now of him always being ill. He keeps throwing up, im just back form the clinic and i thought the sickness was nothing. so i just said to the HV that i didnt think he was ill but just a bit refluxy.... when i got home he was proper sick, gagging etc, and a temp of 101.2 so i know that he is actually ill.  Poor wee soul.  Calpol has been given.. im wondering if its his teeth causing him this upset.  arrrggghhhhhhhh one thing after another with him just now.


----------



## Saffa77

Hey I dont have any MS LOL and carrying twins?? so I guess all are different guess I did have MS aaaargh.


----------



## jackabean72

Dons- I guess only 2moro will tell.  Sorry to here about A  

Sonia - What does MS mean? lol

Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Morning Sickness - I sometimes wish I could experience head down the toilet for just one day.............. Maybe just maybe it would make me believe things more?!


----------



## Mummy30

son - ive said before and ill say it again... you do not want it!!!  you are very lucky.....


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i wont attempt much personals coz i ain't bn on for a while.

Jacks good luck for 2moro am the same as dons i couldn't have a pee stick in the house coz i just kept using them cost me a fortune lol.

Dons poor a hope he gets a better soon.

Sonia pm sent also ms it can be reassuring but i wouldn't want it back again lol

Susan hope everything goes ok 2moro an all the form filled in and u can start tx soon.

Hi to everyone am sorry to everyone i have missed but i will come back when am feeling a bit better. Oh but 1 thing got my hair cut today!!! What a mess far to short and my face looks even more chubby and i now look like a pregnant 14 year old not a good look. xx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky i saw your ** i would have been fuming. Hmmm i alway wonder that 2 who do you think they are haha 

WTF why i thought it was all sorted? xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi

Nicky - I cant believe how much right a BM has even tho a child has been adopted!!!  You must be soooo annoyed right now and I dont blame you!!     Oh and throw your brother the dishtowel and tell him to get on and do the dishes!  

Sonia - 11 weeks!!!  Where is the time going?! When did you say your scan was again?  

Jacka - well done for not testing at all!!!  So proud of you!  Everything is sounding positive so far so I will be on tomorrow night to hear the news       

Susan - goodluck for tomorrow, will await your news

Pegs - how you getting on with your injecting.

Dons - how frustrating for you and poor wee A, hope he picks up soon bless him  

sns - get on the barry white CD and get going     


Nothing new with me, just starting stimming last night - one jab in the thigh and one in the stomach (its the first time I have injected into the stomach, wasnt as bad as I thought), just been needing to give the old thighs a bit of a rest.  sitting here with hot water bottle on my tummy, have drank well over 2 litres of water today oh and yet to get the brazil nuts and pineapple juice but will get them tomorrow when I go food shopping.  I think I have peed atleast 20 times so far today!!    

I am off tomorrow and the weekend so I am going to relax relax relax 

Bye for now

Button


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Well again good luck for tomorrow Jacka - off to bed shattered!!! xx Have a good night all!


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Sorry not been in touch been my working days and Lyle is full of the cold but I think teething is connected too as can see/feel 3 top ones trying to poke thru - shame poor wee soul so he has been grumpy!!

Good Luck Jacka - will be keeping everything crossed I also waited until test day and it was a Friday!!!    

Sonia = Echo what you have been told be lucky you have no MS and Dopplers are ace but don't reply on it too much think I was about 18 weeks before I head Lyle as had low lying placenta but cool when you do hear it xx

Dons - Hope A feeling better soon its such a worry 

Carol - Lyle saving himself for Eva the Diva lol  

Nicky - Grrrrrrr   hope things sorted soon

Susan - Good Luck be thinking about you x

Starry - Hope all going okay.

Button Good Luck with the jabs.

Apple - Welcome 

SnS Happy humping      

HUGE hugs to all ive missed hope you are all okay.  D xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi folks - just popping on to wish Jacks good luck for tomorrow. Fingers xxx for you!

Well, seeing as I'm here, will try some personals (mainly cos there is a nice list of folks from Bloo I can copy!)

Sonia - brave girl buying a doppler. I couldn't bring myself to get one! DH and I (oh, and Baby Roo too) are booked to go to Alvor in May. can't wait. Love it there.

Dons - Poor Aiden. He hasn't had much luck lately. Lucky boy getting a trike for his birthday tho - that will cheer him up!

Carol - Hope your headache has gone. Are three year olds noisier than babies??

Nicky - One step forward and one back for you girl. Must be so frustrating. Sadly it seems that putting the child's interests first = giving the birth parents every opportunity to retain some form of control. G+T permitted after 5pm on weekdays.....

Susan - Bet you are feeling a mix of excitement and nerves. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Starry - Had my hair cut yesterday too. Only I look like a 40 year old with short hair  

Button Good Luck with the jabs.

Apple - Hello - welcome aboard. 

SnS - off course you wont be reading this - you will be too busy doing "other things" 

Peglet, Jo, Bloo, Mrs Coops, Lainsy, May and the rest,  greetings!

Sis and nephew have been up on hols for the week so have had lots of fun with them. 

Catch you all soon.
T


----------



## twinkle123

Wow you've all been busy today.  Won't attempt personals as haven't read back properly.

Off to Glasgow tomorrow to sign our consent forms.  Will let you know how we get on tomorrow night.

Good luck tomorrow Jackie          
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

for you today Jack, will be out most of the day but really hope this is your time xx


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,

Just on quickly to see if there was any news from Jackie - all the signs were sounding good (peeing more often, feeling sick and slight cramping), so   for good news very soon!

Fiona X


----------



## jackabean72

oh my god I got three this morning!! My first ever BFP, I was so happy I burst into tears!!! My DH was like why are you crying it's good news.  Tears of joy.  Now begins the nervous wait till the first scan!!! 

OHHHH MY GOD I'm still in shock!

Feeling very sick this morning, can't even eat my breakfast but I don't care I'll take anything just to be pregnant! 

Jxx


----------



## abdncarol

Jack fantastic news honey................well done!          

xx


----------



## fionamc

Also, probably too late to get this before you go, but hope everything goes well today Susan and you get your protocol and can stary very soon.  However,   to irregular cycle.

Nicky, it seems to me that it is BM's solicitor who is being the a**e mostly.  He/she is the educated person and should be the one with the sense to do the right thing for S, rather than BM who may be just taking the advice of the 'responsible adult'.  Obviously don't know this for sure, maybe she is just trying to mess you around.

Sorry, haven't posted for ages and personals have been a bit pathetic.  Will try to post more later.  Just wanted to ask Peg, do you need to buy tickets for seeing Peppa at Cadona's?  Ewan would love that too.  We were there yesterday but didn't see it advertised.  Freya now fed up playing on her gym, so need to go.
Fiona X


----------



## fionamc

Sorry, screaming baby but
   HUGE CONGRATS JACKIE


----------



## shortnsweet3781

[fly]    Yay huge congrats Jackie   [/fly]


----------



## starrynight

Congrats jacks i new it    xx

Button ya on starting stimming xx

Susan good luck today xx


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks everyone so chuffed    First scan on the 27th April, didn't realise it was an internal? Does that not hurt the baby?

Button - How did the stimming go??

Susan - Thinking of you today

Nicky - Sorry to hear about BM what a silly girl she is, must be so frustrating for you.   

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Jacka - YAY YAY YAY those signs did definately sound promising sickness already wow you go girl could be TWINS  are you getting a blood HCG done?  would be nice to see levels.  Maybe you could ask your GP if you could have one done?  Was this your first cycle?
         
PS no internal dont do any harm i had internal scans until about 9 weeks then they did an external.

There seriously is a lot of BFPs going on not only on this board but on my IVI board too which is good.

Susan - All the best of luck adn cant wait to hear what they say do and when you start etc etc.

Nicky - AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHH How very very very annoying wish they would just sod off now!!

As for me was very naughty and decided to use the doppler this morning! So after a few mins and a few wooshing sounds (dp was doing it on me i was lying down) we came across a hb ranging from 170 - 180 beats per min so loud too and then it dissappeard was just above the pubic bone right in the middle - do you think that was babies HB?? before we started I had put the probe on my heart to hear mine just to see and it was about 75 this one was loud and clear at 170-185 - DP says it was definately babies hb what do you think? I am all excited now - going to try again tonight.


----------



## jackabean72

I know it could be twins   only time will tell.  The hospital never mention a HCG test, do you think my GP would agree to it? Yeah this was my first cycle, very lucky  

Sonia - I'm no expert but sounds good to me about the HB, was the doppler expensive?

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

firstly....

JACK - WOWWWWW     well done and congratulations.... i agree i reckon twinnies.......   Dont panick about internals... they are completely safe, they wouldnt do them otherwise. Remember baby/ies are surrounded by water and their sac, so double protected from any "intruders" lol.  

sonia - you do make me laugh so much!!!! it could well be the heartbeat........... but ive really no idea!!! 

Im absolutely shattered.... A had a temperature all night even with calpol and although he started off sleeping very well at 2.17am he woke up crying. Gave him more calpol, up and down with him i dont know how many times, and eventually he settled at around 4.48am...... 

All this time we had madam sitting up playing and having a party too.  

Both babies now in bed, going to amazon later (indoor soft play here) need to get out!! 

Got twins weighed yesterday.... C is 16lbs15oz and A is 22lbs4oz. Bit of a dilemma as i am ordering their next stage car seats which are from approx 9 months but with a weight of 9kg... well C is only 7.69kg and looking at the weight chart she isnt going to be 9 kg for a while.... but she is totally outgrown the baby seat. and its getting to the stage where its not safe as the straps etc dont fit right.  Surely if the new seat is in right and she fits the straps it would be ok??


----------



## Saffa77

Well I went to my GP and asked the nurse who was then doing my progesterone shots everyday for me before she taught DP how to do them.... and I told her that my clinic abroad has asked me to have a HCG so she agreed.  So dont know if it will be a different case with you seeing as you had treatment here but worth a try!  Dont see why not.  I am so excited for you!!

I bought one that has a LCD screen its a Hi bebe one which apparently the midwifes use.  It was £60 with 3 bottles of gel too.  Oh i get excited if it was babas hearbeat i heard i mean what else could it be eh?! LOL


----------



## starrynight

Sonia i new u wouldn't be able to help urself i was the same tho lol I would imagine that is the heartbeat my baby's heartbeat is a lot lower depending on when i do it it ranges from 130-150 but sometimes i just check it for 2 secs then switch it off so don't always see the proper level plus baby always moves. I want a doppler like yours lol it looks just like what the midwife uses.

x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi starry LOL you know me well hey!  Yeah just posted on another thread and they say that the babies hb will be faster the younger it is so 130 -150 is right from about 12 weeks but because im 10.5 it will be quicker.  Oh i get excited.

Dons sorry our posts crossed sorry to hear you not well.  As for the seats i would get the new ones definately safer than using the old ones if you say they not fitting well anymore....  decisions decisions.... money..... money..... LOL.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Dons LOL i thought your going to amazon i didnt knw there was a shop here lol. Oh dear you must be shatterd today poor a and c partying 2. Am not sure about the car seats tho can you not ask in the shop or are you buying them online.

Sonia well we know what you will be doing tonight i was so addicted to using my doppler to start of with actually saying that i still use it was hoping when i got kicks i could stop but must have been luck i was feeling them on sat coz nothing since.

Does anyone know if i will feel kicks as the baby gets bigger coz surely the placenta cant cusion it all the time?

xx


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Congrats Jackabean! And first time, you are v lucky! Now the long wait to the scan. So exciting!

Yeah Saffa that will be the heartbeats. I found it so reassuring to hear mine, but there will be the odd time when you can't hear it due to positioning, just try not to panic. Although, with two inboard guess there's a higher chance of hearing them.

I bought an angelcare one on amazon. Think it was only about £20/30. Didn't have screen, but worked all the same. I used to love listening to the sound, it was like a horse galloping. 

Hi to everyone else, hugs to Nicky for more bs on passport. Just think, soon BM will be out of the picture. Yippee x


----------



## jackabean72

Question - Other that your folic acid would anyone else recommend any other pregnancy vitamins? xxx


----------



## Mummy30

jack - i took pregnacare conception and in my pregnancy too, its not necessary but its something i personally wanted to do. Didnt do me much good lol, iron is the best thing you can take.  Before you levels get too low, eat lots of red meat and steamed green vegetables. Being on iron tablets is a pain..... my levels were so low i ended up with a transfusion so keep pumping that iron into your body.


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah I was looking at that pregnacare but does that mean you don't take your folic acid as it already has it in it??  

Just trying to do everything I can to make sure this pregnancy goes smoothly without any problems.  Trying to stay relaxed is easier said than done.  So glad I have all you guys otherwise I would be going out my mind  

What's everyones plans for the weekend?? xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi jacka

I think i would either take just the pregnacare or just the folic acid dont think you want to be overdosing on too much folic acid - dont know if one can overdose?!  LOL - the dose of the folic acid in pregnacare is the same as 1 single folic acid tablet by itself.  

No real plans for the weekend just dinner out tomorrow night - Yum food!!! LOL I just cant stop eating!! and otherwise chilling outx


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah that was what I thought, take pregnacare and stop the folic acid.  

Think me and DH will go to cinema on Sunday maybe out for a bit to eat but like you Sonia just a chilled weekend and let the news settle in  

Susan - Still thinking of you today, hope all has gone well?  

Dons - How is A feeling any better?

xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Jackabean - woohoooooo!!                          so happy for you welldone girl!!!  

Susan - hope everything went well today.

Sonia - I would have done exactly as you did!!  Bet you're on a high now that you have heard the heartbeats xx

I have counted that I have been to the toilet to pee 15 times so far today!!  Feeling tired at night but boy am I having night sweats!  Just going to have a relaxing time over the weekend.

Button


----------



## tissyblue

Great news Jackabean!!!! Take it easy - sending you lots of PMA  

Have a nice weekend everyone. Weather is meant to be nice so there are bound to be nutters in shorts and flip flops in town tomorrow  

T


----------



## Bloofuss

WOW - Loadsa News HOW exciting.

Jackie - HUGE Congrats so so so chuffed for you - told you Friday mornings were lucky!!!      

Sonia - Look at you go with your doppler I was the same as Jo bought the Angelcare & just LOVED listening to the hb but again if you dont hear it dont worry just the baby or in your case babies moving oooooh how excititng it all is!!!

Starry - You will feel small kicks but just not a lot I had a low lying placenta and I did feel baby move so don't worry it will be fine xx

HUGS to all EXCELLENT to have some happy news 

D x


----------



## Lainsy

Jackabean      so chuffed for you!

Lots of chat on here, that's what happens when I don't get on every day  

Nicky sorry to hear about S bm not signing passport, hopefully things will get sorted shortly.

Susan, hope today has gone well and you get to start your next cycle shortly.

Sonia, good to hear things are still going well, not long now until your next scan.

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Babies all growing well and bumps too!  Lots of   for everyone else for the next positives!

Jamie doing good.  Finally seen HV yesterday after I asked at surgery as none had been to see us!  Jamie only weighing 7lb 1/2 oz so a bit concerned about his weight and the amount of milk he is taking - he keeps going to sleep when trying to feed him and isn't taking a lot.  He is really good though and only cries when wanting fed, changed or winded!  HV made appointment for dr and he is ok, just got to keep an eye on his weight and feeding.  HV will be back on Monday to check on him again.

Sorry not on as often as I would like these days, dont' know where the time goes!  Haven't got time to do lots of personals, Jamie now wanting another feed!  Wouldn't change it for the world though


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi Lainsy

Good to hear from you - im the same don't get much time to get on here what with having Lyle.

Glad Jamie is a good boy we were lucky Lyle was the same - just wanted to say don't stress too much about the feeding I only managed to BF for about 6 weks and even then Lyle had one bottle a day as wasn't getting enough from me - after 6 week check Dr advised I put him onto bottles and altho I felt sad not being able to BF him anymore he put on a lot more weight really quickly - so wanted to let you know that he will be fine 

Hugs to you both xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. I'm back from Glasgow.

First of all, huge congratulations to Jackie                 So pleased for you x

Well, had my consents appointment today at GCRM and am now well and truly confused!  I've still to read all my information properly so don't know all the the details yet.

The nurse did a blood test to see where I am in my cycle.  I thought AF had started on Wednesday but it only lasted a morning and there's been nothing since.  She'll phone me on Monday to let me know what day I'm on (could be day 3 or day 20 today!  ) and she'll work out my start dates for this cycle.

I'm on the antagonist protocol so no down-regging. I've to start taking metformin on Monday and increase it to 2 a day the following week.  That's because I've got such a high AFM, PCOS tendencies and a high chance of diabeties when I'm older.  Should control my insulin leading up to treatment.  She basically told me that I WILL be nauseous and sick while taking them!

I'll also be taking norethisterone twice a day to control my cycle.  Will take for about 8 days and then will bleed within 5 days of stopping.  Not sure when that starts yet as it will depend on when today's blood test says I am in my cycle!

Will be taking menopur daily although start with 2 injections a day to 'kick start' me. Also taking cetrotide injections once a day.

I'll be getting clexane and prednisolone from the day of EC for 5 days although might try and persuade them to let me take it for longer. Still have a packet of prednisolone at home which I was given by my GP for something else a few months ago.  Could always take them to make it last a bit longer.

Taking aspirin and a concotion of vitamins etc.

Anything else?... Think that's it.

The whole clinic there is so much more inviting - down to the furniture in the waiting area, the TV and pictures on the wall! Even offered tea and coffee during our appointment. 

Normally, you would collect the drugs from the clinic but when they order mine, they're going to get them sent straight to our house.  Will need to phone Aberdeen clinic about getting them to do a few scans and blood tests for me.  Hope they'll be okay about it?  Any advice Sonia - I know you had yours done there while having treatment elsewhere?

After EC, they will phone every day with progress reports - slightly better than the 1 phone call you get at Aberdeen and are then left in the dark for a few days!

Anyway, have rambled on enough.  Sorry about the me, me, me post but it helped writing it all down!

Have a good weekend everyone
Susan
x


----------



## mommyof2

hiya all! HUGE CONGRATS TO Jackie!!!             !!!!!
Susan - Good luck on your oncoming cycle!!!    
Bev, sorry to hear abt A being ill and lol at C having a party last nite!!
Sonia, definitely sounds like babas hb to me! Bet you are still on cloud 9!
Hi Lainsy! How is motherhood? Hope little Jamie will be picking up on his weight soon!
Nicky, sure hope you get S's passport stuffs sorted soon!
Hi to everyone else! Gotta run..Have a not so happy little man in bed scratching his poor little head and face! Wonder now whether it has anything to do with allergies or eczema!!

Have a great weekend!!!

May


----------



## peglet

just a quickie as i'm putting the house back together after some DIY work...

Jackie - FANTASTIC NEWS!!! CONGRATULATIONS

Fiona - yes had to call codonas for tickets (sorry for taking so long to reply.

Susan - all sounds good with GRCM....

got to dash, 

Pegs


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Pegs, I looked it up online and phoned this morning.  They only had tickets left for 4pm, so we are going then.  Looking forward to it.  I'm just glad you mentioned it, otherwise I would never have known about it!  Ta.  Am away to watch 'Casualty' but will probably pop back later.


----------



## fionamc

Pretty tired tonight so won't be on long.  

Jackie - is it beginning to sink in yet??!!  Hope you're not feeling too sick.
Sonia - hope you ARE feeling just a wee tiny bit sick   and hope spotting has eased.
Pegs - hope the injections are not too bad.  We were SOOOO lucky not to have to go down the IVF route again.  Still find it completely unbelievable to have been so lucky after all our years of trying.  So hope you are lucky enought to have a brother/sister for Bubbles.  You asked about Seton Sands and I said I would let you know.  We were in our own caravan, so can't comment on the statics.  we also spent a lot of time away from the campsite.  We did go swimming a few times - the pool was nice enough, nothing fancy with flumes etc like you see in some of the Haven ads.  It was great for us though, nnot too busy and both kids absolutely loved it.  Freya's first time swimming.  She now has quite a nasty chest infection so don't know if we were in the pool too long.  Saw a wee show (rather bizarrely it was a Christmas show), which kept Ewan entertained.  Ewan went to the toddler club with daddy which seemed fine though he was a bit too shy to take part (Ewan that is!).  Ate in the restaurant one night and had a chippy one night from the onsite chippy.  Both ok but not haute cuisine - the usual kind of stuff.  Would probably not eat there again.  Apparently some of the kids options were Annabel Karmel stuff.  Sorry, don't want to bore you and make this sound  like a travel guide!
Haven't been back on ** yet.  Is it A who is unwell again Dons?  If so, hope NHS24 have been helpful?
Susan, glad to hear you got on well in Glasgow, though the whole protocol etc sounds very confusing.  I'll start again.  Page jumping.


----------



## fionamc

Have clicked on the box at the top, so hopefully won't jump this time.

As I was saying, Susan, glad clinic is more inviting.  Though I will be eternally grateful to the clinic in Aberdeen, I did have some probs with it.  And no, it isn't very inviting. So, you will find out on Mon when you start again?  Spend the £10 wisely now!  

Tryingforno2 - hope M is less itchy tonight and doesn't have excema.

Lainsy - glad to hear that Jamie is a good baby.  Hope his weight gain starts to increase a bit.

Dons - that's a difficult one about the car seats cos I'm sure it is equally dangerous for them to be too big as too small.  Freya is too young (and is fairly small so she will likely be nearer a year before she fits in the next stage unfortunately.  She doesn't often sleep in the car and just seems to want to see out, so prefer she was in it sooner rather than later).  There used to be a police woman at Mintlaw who advised on car seats - Yvonne somebody I think.. Might be worth phoning to see if she is still there and able to advise you?

Button - hope the injections are going ok still.

Starry - have you got used to the new hairstyle.  Hope you start to feel baby's kicks a bit better soon.  Your private scan must be fairly soon - have you decided whether to find out or not?  We took ages to decide whether to find out the 1st time!

Hi Jo.  Don't think we have 'spoken', due to the fact I am an irregular poster!

Carol - glad Eva was good at rhyme time.  We might make it next month again hopefully.  I really need to check my calendar more often!  I manage to keep essential dates in my head (hospital appts etc) but for other things I do need to check.  Managed to order a pair of black tights on ebay (the only pair I could find) but don't like them for a baby.  Too lacy.  I took photos of her wearing the frock today with and withiut the tights.  Was going to ask people's opinion but have not got round to putting them on ** yet.  Maybe tom morning while she sleeps.  

AFM, just trying to get us all organised for my brother's wedding at the end of the month.  Ewan is nearly organised.  Just waiting for a woman to get back to me with measureents fof a Ghillie shirt to go with his kilt.  Freya nearly there with both outfits (need a change in case of leaky nappies).  I finally ordered a frock from JoJoMamanBebe last night (still breast feeding, so needed one I could feed in ot trousers/top etc).  Have left it a bit last minute as is typical of me, so hope to goodness one of them fits ( have ordered 2 different styles).

Know I have missed people -   to you all.  Freya has started to cry so better go ang give her a wee feed and think about bed.


----------



## abdncarol

Morning ladies, just a quickie before Eva wakens up.
Jack has the news sunk in yet, bet this has been one of your best weekends ever!! 
Fiona we have a wedding at the end of next month and I haven't even thought about a change of outfit in case of nappy leakage, I'll have to get something else for madam just in case.  She's on pureed food now so at least they're not quite as explosive as before but definitely need a back up plan!!
Susan so glad you got on okay in Glasgow, all what you quoted just bamboozels (bad spelling) me but sure Sonia will understand  
Sonia fab news you heard the heartbeat, best best sound in the world.  Definitely used to reassure me with Eva until she started kicking.
Nicky hope you're doing okay about BM and the dreaded passport,    solicitor.
Oh Dons poor A, give him a big cuddle from me, you must just feel shattered sometimes.  One of my friend is expecting twins this month and not sure she's fully prepared for how hard work it is............but worthwhile of course too.  Did you see that story of the siamise (bad spelling again...it's too early) twins they've separated recently.  I was crying when you seen them kissing one another but sounds like they're doing okay.
Pegs hope the DIY is finished and the house is back to normal.  Hope for you and button the injections are going well. 
Starry bet the bump is really growing now, you made me laugh about your hair and Tissy's comment afterwards made me laugh too.  
Lainsy hope you're coping well, Jamie is just gorgeous, you both must feel delighted.
Hiya to trying, Bloo, Jo, Tissy and anyone else I've missed.
Hopefully be another nice day today.  Eva hates the sun in her eyes so we had to walk around with her hat over her eyes all day yesterday.  Must try and get some sunglasses for her.  I put together the sponge letter things outside on the patio but she didn't like it cause of the sun.  She takes after me and sneezes when she looks at the sun    She did fall asleep though in her pushchair outside...with her hat on!  We just got some housie things done, Mike had out his sit on mower so he was happy  .  Today is my sister and niece's birthday so we're heading into Aberdeen this afternoon, they stay in Bridge of Don, must go wrap their presents.  Then need to tidy the house a bit as got old neighbours coming for coffee tomorrow afternoon.  Definitely going to shave the dog one of these days cause of all the mess he makes  .  Still looking to book a holiday for September time.  Think we might go back to a place we've stayed before in Tenerife, really child friendly, self catering and just go for a week to see how madam is.  Trying to book a nice weekend for Mike and his son too for a golfing weekend. Ben is 18 in July so it's impossible to know what to get him so thought a couple of days at Carnoustie with his dad would be a nice gift so must look into that too.
Right away for a coffee before her ladyship wakens up.  Never know what position we'll find her in as she wriggles all over the cot, even in her sleeping bag.    She still won't go to anyone apart from me or Mike or she screams.  Very unsocialable, must take after her dad  .
Have lovely Sundays everyone and Susan hope your first day back at work isn't too bad petal.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

morning all

eventful night last night... A up to his tricks and was ill!!  he has been sick on and off since wednesday and yesterday was violently sick at lunch time, i just put it down to too much macaroni. But in his bed he was sick and nearly chocked so i called NHS24 as i didnt want it happening during the night. They sent me straight to out of hours doc (again) at casualty. Neighbour had to drive me as id had a drink or 2...  Anyway, they think he just has a virus (Again) and gave him (more) medicine to take. If he gets worse im to take himback.  Poor mite is fed up with doctors and so am i!  Hopefully he is on the mend now, he seems fine in himself which is why ive kinda ignored it for so long.  

I'll get it next. 

Anyway, just came on quick, gotta get ready for MIL coming round at 10 as we have football today......  great, man u is on tv today.


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Bev you have such a time of it, poor little boy and must be so scary for you.  I would panic if it was Eva.  You do so well chum and hope you realise that, you're a great mum and all 3 of your kids are very lucky to have you   .
Carol
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies, 

Bev - Sorry to hear about A, what a nightmare you all just seem to be having a bad run of it at the moment  

Susan - Gr8 news about GRCM sounds like you will be alot happier doing your tx with them which is a good thing   , hope you get the news your looking for in the morning    This will be your time  

Lainsy - Good to hear your loving motherhood as we knew you would, I'm sure Jamie will get into a proper feeding routine soon 

May - Hope the wee man didn't scratch himself too much??

Button- Sounds like the injections are having the normal side effects     that this time is your time

Carol - Hope you and Eva enjoyed the bday party today?  Teneriffe sounds nice will be good for you all to get away as a family hopefully Eva will get her sunglasses for then and will enjoy the sun better  

AFM- Still in total disbelief, not feeling as sick trying to take the advice of the clinic and eat little and often so that's going better.  Felt sick last night just before dinner so just had a small portion.  (.)(.) are in agony and circles dark brown so that's all good signs.  I'm just starting to feel very nervous and scared don't want anything to go wrong....i know I should be thinking   but it's so difficult.  We have got this far just don't want anything to go wrong.  Will be much happier once we have had our first scan, another 2ww!!!!!!! 

Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Hope we all having good weekends - the sun is so lovely and the long days  are divine!!! - Tissy yip you right have seen some right dorks already in shorts and shirts etc!!  LOL

Susan - dosent sound too bad well it is lots of medicines but at least you wont be on them for too long - I dont understand only being on the prednisolne for 5 days?  Can you ask them to stay on it for the first 12 weeks?  But guess every clinic has their different protocol - really hope this works for you - just ignore the medicines thats what I had to do as remember how I freaked out in the begininning but then had to just go with the flow.  Hope you get to find out on Monday you can start ASAP we need more BFPS! 

Dons - sorry to hear about A hope you gets better poor wee soul!

Lainsy - you seriously sound so happy and in cloud 9 am so happy for you and Jamie is soooooooo cute!!  Hope the weight starts to stabilise soon.  

May - Yes hope your llittle ones skin gets better i used to have such bad excezema as a baby!!

carol - you make me laugh about eva and her nappy leaks LOL!  I cant believe i have got away with the nausea and MS etc!  I guess i am lucky.  The midwife said to me that some ladies get it all others get nothing.  That wait for the scan for me was worse then the 2ww!!! 

Starry - hope you are used to your new hairstyle now LOL 

Hi to all else, button hope injections going well headaches are a pain but normal.

As for me came home on Friday and got on the doppler ( soooooooo addictive) we spent 15 mins and found nothing so gave up then this morning thought to try it again then after 20 mins or so after having a break i found 1 heartbeat again similar to the place we found it last time and we recorded it - it was about 175-180 and loud and clear but cant find the other one maybe its hidden somewhere anyways it just puts my mind at ease will help me get through the week until next monday for the scan!!!  EEEEK.

Otherwise had my hair cut a bit shorter as its growing so quickly!  and also went to Spur last night yum!  a bit of south african food.  

Hi to all else!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - I don't understand the prednisolone either.  I've still got 13 x 5mg left over from when my GP gave it to me for my asthma.  Could always get an extra day or two from that.  Will ask the clinic nearer the time about getting it for longer.  How was Aberdeen clinic with you when you asked them to do scans and bloods? Were they okay and will they charge me a small fortune?!?  

Back to work tomorrow so sitting here surrounded by paperwork and endless lists of things to do.  Just want to be outside enjoying the sun!   Off for a walk across to Asda now so at least I'll see some daylight today!

x


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - im on 5 x 5mg daily so 25mg prednisolne per day that is why I was buzzing and do still battle with sleep at night.  Will you only be taking 1 x 5mg daily?  Yes speak to clinic and ask them and see what they say?  Yes sorry that was the other question i was meant to answer was the scans - The aberdeen clinic are pretty easy with you just calling and telling them you cycling elsewhere and you need a scan done - think the baseline scans etc are about £50 and the other scans are £100.  They will help you out pretty much the next day if need be - as they know they getting money LOL they will help you out quick.  They just make you sign a form when you there and you pay then and there or they invoice you.  Also make sure if your clinic needs a letter from aberdeen clinic stating what scan and they and what they saw etc they will be more then happy to write a letter whilst you there and you take it with you to fax/send to your clinic.  I have the price list somewhere will have a look dont know how much bloods are as never done them - ill dig the price list up and will let you know.


----------



## jackabean72

I've had a slight lower back pain today, no bleeding but yesterday has a bit of brown (dry) blood and creamy brown when I wiped sorry TMI, do you think this is normal I'm so worried totally freaking myself out here!!!!  Think I might phone clinic 2moro xx


----------



## jackabean72

Feeling better today back is still sore however I grind my teeth at night so that gives me sore shoulders and lower back.  Grind my teeth due to stress!!!   I think I'm going crazy 15 days is such a long wait.  DH is getting angry at me and says I need to calm down and stop worrying.  I haven't had anymore spotting which is good. 

I just   that everything is ok   

Hope everyone else had a stress free weekend? lol x


----------



## fionamc

Hi Jackie,

Glad you are feeling a better.  I don't think the stress really ever stops I'm afraid - from trying to conceive onwards there is always something you can worry about!  Pregnancy, parenting skills etc   
Brown spotting seems really normal - I think especailly in an IVF pregnancy because your lining is built up so much with the drugs.

I'm sure everything is fine but if you are really worried, why not give the clinic a ring?  I'm sure they are used to people worrying.

FionaX

PS  for a 'no show' Nicky!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Fiona, I called the clinic at 11.30 this morning and left a message for someone to give me a call back.  Was thinking about getting that HCG test that Sonia had.  Going to ask the clinic if it's ok to phone GP and ask him to do it.  It might stop me panicing so much. 

Really wish I could sleep for the 2 weeks lol  

Jxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all sorry not been on much - so busy trying to do stuff for moving, cant get out the bit!!!!!!!! I am shattered been doing stuff all weekend yet seem to have heaps of crap left in my house lol!!!! Hopefully  it all comes together at the weekend ha ha!

Hope you are all well!!

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi

i have an excuse for not posting much.... both babies very ill with sickness and diarrhoea. im blaming either ramobland or hoodles and am mad to think that parents would take their kids to places like that when they are ill.  Feel like phoning to ask about their infection control policy..... 100% positive thats where A got ill and now C has it. She has been sick all day, along with A, thank goodness for my wonderful neighbour who has helped me this morning. got through 8 changes of clothes for A with his yukky nappies and Cs are starting to get yukky too.

Never realised how difficult it is having 2 babies ill together. Just keep telling R to keep away and wash his hands all the time.

Oh and another excuse... ive a sore finger, ripped the nail off it yesterday. mucho pain!


----------



## jackabean72

Clinic phoned me back - said brown spotting is totally normal, don't have any today so that's good  . She said as long as it's not fresh blood then not to worry too much.  I asked about HCG test and they said they would only do it if there was something really to worry about.  I feel alot more relaxed now.  I also asked about taking a bath she said it would be ok, when did everyone else take a bath??  

Roll on 27th lol

 

Jxx


----------



## Lainsy

Jackie, glad to hear you are a little bit more relaxed.  Easier said than done isn't it!

Bev so sorry to hear A & C are both ill.  Hopefully wont be long until they are back to full health  

Well Jamie is doing well.  HV came again today, he has put on 5oz since Thursday so now weighs 7lb 5 1/2 oz.  I was well chuffed apart from the fact Jamie then decided to pee when on the scales   .  He then took his bottle really well and has been awake a bit more through the day.  HV really pleased with him.  Just so chuffed he is feeding a bit better, still slow but taking more.  He is still being sick a couple of times a day so HV is getting prescription for Gaviscon to help him.  So all in all things looking great.  Dh back to work on Wednesday so looking forward to being able to drive again after cs.  At least I can get out for a good walk with the nice weather.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mummy30

Warning another me post coming up.

Today has got to be one of the most difficult days i have experienced as a mummy. 

Both my two have sickess and diarrhoea and today has been horrendous.

At one stage i had C throwing up and A pooping at the same time, i literally had no idea what to do in thie situation with them both screaming, sickness on the floor and diarrhoea all over the changing mat..... thank goodness for my lovely friend/neighbour who came to my rescue. 

A has had to have a change 9 times..... C 3 times.

Went to docs, (after being at casualty on sat night) to be told A is getting better and C will get worse.

This all started on wednesday with A so for him its going to last the week.... that means ive got another week of this to contend with.

There is anti bac gel in every room for us to use and ive got imodium all ready for us..... and poor DS1 doesnt understand why he has to keep away from the twins.  My mum is coming to help me tomorrow.  I need to go cry and go to bed... dreading tonight.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Jackie - glad to hear you feel better after speaking to hospital!!!

Bev - hope you get on okay tonight and A & C are on the mend soon!!

Hi to everyone elso, off to bed soon I think!

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Dons - big hugs. Don't know how you do it - bad enough changing one pooey nappy at a time.

Just take all the offers of help you get right now - and don't you get sick!


----------



## Mummy30

yeah tissy, i have lost count how many times ive washed my hands today....

A has just thrown up all over our bed (just like he did last night too) so both of them threw up their last bottle.

Fed up with kids being ill.... its all part and parcel of the mummy course i know, but its so tough A has been ill for so long now i keep thinking what have i done to deserve this.

Currently he is screaming. Nothing i do is stopping him. I give up.


----------



## fionamc

Dons - sorry to hear you have had such a bad day. We had a similar bug about 3 weeks ago with F throwing up and E with diarrhea. At least _most_ of the diarrhoea was in the toilet and not in a nappy. We didn't need quite so many changes of clothes either but it was still pretty exhausting. DH managed to avoid it all together and I only threw up the once but did feel quite sick at times which really didn't help.  that you, DP and R manage to avoid it and hope C's doesn't go on for as long as A's. It was granny who brought it to us and she was so poorly with it, she wasn't able to help me out.

Nicky - they're not very quick at letting you know are they?  I have the 'terrible 3's' rather than the 'terrible 2's' but some days can be challenging, can't they?!

Lainsy, tht is really good weight gain, more than an ounce a day. F needs to take some lessons. We have her 6 month check on Thursday. Oh, where does the time go?!


----------



## fionamc

Susan, meant to ask if you heard from the clinic in Glasgow today?

Pegs, did Bubbles enjoy Peppa?  Ewan just wanted to be outside on the rides!


----------



## abdncarol

Morning everyone, my usual quickie before you know who wakens up.
Oh Bev hope you got some sleep honey, what a time you've had lately, you deserve huge big   for being so strong and managing to cope with it all.  That's fab your neighbour came to help too, you definitely need another pair of hands when both the twins are ill.  Poor A and C.  That's great A is on the mend and hopefully C won't last a week.
Susan hope first day back at work wasn't too traumatic.
Nicky fingers crossed they didn't turn up again, really hope so for you chum.  
Lainsy great news about Jamie putting on weight, bet you just sit and swoon at him.  Away to look at your new pics on ******** of him.
Jack, glad the hospital reassured you, I had a bit of red spotting at the beginning with Eva and all was well so try to relax, though I know you just want that first scan and it seems like an age til you get it.
Fiona and Pegs hope Peppa was good, made me laugh Ewan just wanting to be outside.
Hiya to everyone I've missed.
What a lovely day yesterday was, I had an old neighbour, who has now bought a house next to me (stalking??  ) round for coffee so it was great her kids could play outside.  didn't stop the nice chocolate handprints on my hall walls though.  Know it will get worse once Eva starts walking around  
Today I think I'm going to head out as it's Mike's day of not being home til 9 tonight, a long day and one I kinda dread as have to do each meal time, bath Eva and bed her.  So going to head out this afternoon, just to Mothercare to look for sunglasses and sunhats for madam.  Have ordered a mini trampoline from Argos too, sure that will be used as often as the treadmill.....i.e. once but Mike just humours me.  
Have lovely Tuesdays and Bev really hope the kids are on the mend.
Carol
xxx


----------



## fionamc

Carol,
Good lick to finding sunglasses that Eva keeps on!  We got BabyBanz for Ewan and they always seemed a bit tight on his head (they have a sort of elasticated band which is adjusted with velcro).  His head must have been quite big I think.  So far, tried to put them on Freya a couple of times but she always seems to manage to pull them down around her neck.  Ended up just sticking with the sun hat in the garden yesterday.  Enjoy your shopping!

Nothing much planned here today.  E at playgroup till 11.30 and F sleeping just now.  House needs a serious amount of work done to make it presentable.  Also need to pop to the kilt shop in the village to see if they have boys Ghillie shirts.  Ebay woman hasn't got back to me with measurements yet.  Another thing which isn't easily found is little boys kilt shirts.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just a quickie while V asleep - hope everyone ok - Bev sent you a msg on ******** but again hope the twins get better soon, I can sympathise I am struggling with V having it and I only have one you have 3 kids and 2 of which are ill babies - huge well done for you, you really are Super Mum!!  

Anyway better disappear get some jobs done while I can.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to let you know that I spoke to the clinic in Glasgow today about my blood test result and she says I'm ready to start my cycle now!

Started my metformin last night so just waiting for that to kick in and make me feel sick! I take that for a week and then start on 2 tablets a day.  I've to start my norethisterone tablets twice a day for about 8 days and then I stop for 5 days during which I should have a bleed. Then it's straight onto stimming.  I'll be starting on 3 injections a day (2 of them to be 12 hours apart) Don't know how I'm going to fit injecting into my morning routine. I'm already up at 6am and everything's so rushed. It goes down to 2 a day.  All the drugs are getting delivered on Tuesday.

Then they'll throw in some clexane and prednisolone.

Confused about what that fresh red blood was I had last week. It only lasted a morning and going by their dates, would have been about day 12!  

Better go.  Hope all the ill babies are on the mend.   (and mummies too!!!)
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Firstly Susan -  Cooooooooooooooooool!!! so happy you are starting now! YIPPEE!! bet you must be so happy this has been the longest wait for you to start again!!!  Oh so hope this is your turn really do!!!      Dont worry about the meds you will be fine and you will find time to fit it all in - just remember where there is a will there is a way, just think about yourself right now bugger the school etc!!  how long do you think you will be stimming for you think 10-12 days??

Dons - dont know how you cope but you do which is a wonderful trait to have you must be feeling so stressed out at the moment wish i could just come over and take the twins from you for a day to give you some relief!! if I wasnt working i would LOL

Carol - Eva is so cute the photos and videos on ** are so cute.

Lainsy - you looking so happy and chilled and Jamie is a right cutie pie too!  Glad he has put on weight and is taking more milk.

Short - sorry to hear V is ill too oh dosent sound good at all all this poo poo bums LOL

As for me had my community midwife today seriously felt so surreal being there found myself day dreaming while she was talking found it a bit rushed etc with the forms but will have my scan at hospital on Monday so at least am on the system.  Told her my no symptoms worry and she was like that is fine and also.. am whispering this but my spotting seems to have stopped now for the last 4/5 days have had nothing gosh that really did keep me on my toes i tell ya also mentioned that to her and she is like that is common.  Lets hope it dosent come back.  and oh did I ever say this before.... ROLL ON MONDAY!!! me being the pet parrot dont remember if i had or not.  Lets hope all is still ok on Monday.   

Hi to all else!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Can't believe that's you almost 12 weeks already Sonia. Been so quick!  I normally end up stimming for about 12 days. It's quite a low does she's putting me on though so it might be slightly longer. Who knows! Just going with the flow  
x


----------



## Mummy30

oh susan that is just great news, im so nervous for you... really really hope its your time.   

sonia - the first appt is normally rushed as its mostlly form filling but you will see lots more of your mw in the future, so exciting when you get all the paperwork etc!! heres to monday. x

thanks for all your well wishes for the twins... A hasnt been sick today and has kept down minimum foods, ie bite of banana, ricecake and water.

C is still being sick.

Oh, ive googled my username on here and all my posts come up on every forum ive posted in on FF and others too... i always use the same name. Feel a bit silly now as certain ex husbands and their ex bints can see easy all about me and my life.  Dont know what to do about it.


----------



## Saffa77

oh my gosh dons have just done the same and you right all our posts etc from here show up how freaky!  dont think anyone knows my username though.  Googled yours and even saw the twins's video on you tube - scary stuff do they know your username?  maybe change it if you worried?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

yeah they would know my username....... im not really worried too much about ex hubby but its the girl im worried about.

Ive sent tony a pm asking him as its totally freaked me out.


----------



## jackabean72

Evening Ladies.

Dons - I'm so sorry to hear about the twins   I really hope they feel better soon and you can get back to some normality  .  I saw on ** that you got your car back which is good news 

Sonia - Almost 12 weeks that's gr8  , must have been good to see the midwife and get some of your fears out in the open.  So have you started getting a bump yet?? (whispering back that's good about the spotting) 

Nicky - I'm so sorry to hear about your trip to OZ  .  I really can't imagine how your feeling and   that S BM and BD just leave you alone and the sheriff does the right thing.

Susan - GR8 news about starting your tx!!    Sounds like a lot of drugs but I'm sure it will be worth it in the end and all the more help you get from the clinic and drugs will only aid that.

Carol - I am loving the photos of Eva on **  

Gillian - Pictures of Kyle are ace, he's gorge and getting so big  

SNS - Sorry to hear about V being ill, seems to be alot of it going about hope he gets better soon  

Fiona - I hope you get the little kilt shirt, when's the wedding?? 

AFM - Not been feeling as sick mainly in the morning now, eating little portions.  Losing my appetite is that normal??  (.)(.) are agony at night I'm finding it difficult to lie on my front  .  Enjoying having symptoms as it's a nice comfort that I am actually pregnant.

Jxxx


----------



## button butterfly

Just a very quick post to say woooooohoooooo to Susan on getting to start you treatment now.   

Nicky - I cant give you any advice and I cant imagine what you are going through so here have a  

Dons - you poor thing you must be soooo sooo tired  


Hows all the pregnant ladies on here?? Starry, Sonia, Jackabean?

Nothing much with me.  Still jabbing away, got a scan and bloods tomorrow and a further scan on friday so heres hoping everything is going fine!  

Hi to anyone I havent mentioned

Button


----------



## Mummy30

hi guys,

changed my name for reasons that i wrote before!!! 

car came back, doors still not right tho so had to get back on to the garage. Thankfully they are going to sort it when a mannie is next up this way, no way am i having it back to dundee again.


----------



## twinkle123

You're reading my mind. I was going to change my name on here too.  Googled mine and too much came up that I didn't want to!  Also too similar to my real name!  Will let you know who I am!!!
x


----------



## twinkle123

It's susan_p here. I am now twinkle123.  
x


----------



## Mummy30

hmmmm i wonder   

when i logged on and seen roxyfoxy i thought it was a newbie!!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls like the new names xx

Just on quickly hope you have a better night with a and c mummy30!!

Roxy!! You must be so annoyed just now i don't know why birth m wont just sign the bloody forms!! 

Twinkle woohoo you have started this will be your turn.

Button good luck for scan.

Sorry to everyone i have missed but hi to everyone. Can never be botherd sitting on net have been back at the doctors for more bloods for my fainting carry on my blood levels were low last time but not low enough to get tablets( my levels were 108 but have to be 100 to get meds) so they want them tested again coz am having my fainting spells am to scared to go any where by myself coz i never know when its going to happen.

xx


----------



## fionamc

I'll need to get thinking too; mine isn't exactly subtle! (but I am going to get ever so confuddled for a while)


----------



## jackabean72

Fiona - I agree with you i'm going to be a little confused for a while lol  

Just on catching up, be back on later to do personals better get to working seen as I made the effort to come in lol 

Jxx


----------



## twinkle123

Can't be bothered! So much to do and don't know where to start!!!  Better make the most of it.  After interval today, I don't have any free time until Monday again.
x


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say (the reason I came on here!  ) that I think my metformin is kicking in.  Felt really queasy this morning.  Oh can't wait until I have to double my dose next week!!!


----------



## peglet

Oh god I just know i'm going to get my foxy twinkles all confused........ 

Please don't change you wee characters or i'll be goosed....

Fiona - bubbles loved Peppa, although have to say i wasn't overly impressed, i thought it would be more than just a photo op.  perhaps i expect too much.  Bubbles also like the rides and was watching the bus on the merry go round for ages.

Thanks for the info on seton sands.

Roxyfoxy, sorry to hear about your set back, hang on in there i'm sure it will all work out fine.

Twinkle - good luck with the drug taking.

M30 - hope twins are on the mend, chicken pox is rife around our way just now, bubbles not got it yet, hope she carries my immunity!

Carol - hope you managed to get glasses for miss E

AFM - Well 6 days of injecting (buserlin), seems to be going OK, bit of a headache but apart from that (have to set my phone to remind me.... )

Saffa - can't believe your 12 weeks - where did that time go!

right - drinkie.....

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Oh my gosh you ladies crack me up foxyroxy and twinkle - hilarious!  Yes please dont change your characters/profile pics otherwise I will get confused too.

Susan - its all for a good cause you feeling queasy just think of it like that!! LOL.  You wont be on them for too long either so hang in there.  Its all happening for you now  

Foxyroxy - sorry to hear about all the birth mum issues aaaaargh hope it all sorts out soon!!

Peglet - good luck with the injections etc.

Brain is mush and am so bored at work still not sleeping proparly so tired during the day wake up at 3.45am till about 5am almost every morning then when the alarm goes off after 7 i am knackered.  Was on the doppler again last night - my new addicition - again can only find the one heartbeat but then it moved must hate me terrorising them with this probe.  LOL.  Had a tiny bit of brown spotting again this Morning how annoying. 

Hi to all else.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Morning all, quick post while dad is giving Jamie is feed.  DH back to work today, his time off has passed too quickly.  He is now on back shift for 7 days (3pm-midnight) so leaves just after 2pm.  Oh well, am sure will get used to it.

SNS and Mummy30 hope V, A & C are all getting better -   for them all.

Twinkle - great to hear you are starting your treatment again.  So different this time, so    for a different outcome too.  Really, really hope so.

Roxyfoxy - crap to hear about S bm.  I know how long winded these things are so here's   you get it sorted sooner, rather than later.

Saffa - great news about your mw appointment, makes it all seem real doesn't it?  Can't believe you have your 12 week scan on Monday, that has come round so quickly.  Wait till you see the difference  

Starry, hope you are keeping ok, and fainting has stopped.

Jackabean - hope you are enjoying being pg!

Hi to everyone else, Pegs, Fiona, Button, Tissy, MrsCoops, Carol, Trying4no2, Bloo.  Trying not to miss anyone but sure I will, especially with all the new names (I get confused enough as it is


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Starry – Didn’t realise that you had a problem with fainting!  Hope docs are able to help or give you meds.

Twinkle – Sounds like the drugs are having the right effect, this will be your turn   

Peg – Good to hear the injections are going well, I was the exact same I had to set a reminder in my phone because one night I actually forgot till I was lying in bed at 11’oclock and DH turned round and said oh my god we forgot your injection.  Figners crossed this is your turn  

Saffa – I think I’d be the same totally addicted to the Doppler!  It must be very soothing to hear the HB, although hopefully soon your be able to hear both if the other baby moves hee hee.  Do you have a little bump yet?

Lainsy – Wow that must have passed really quickly your DH going back to work.  I’m sure you’ll be fine on your own 

Mummy30 – How are A & C today? I saw on ** your car still needs something done to it; hopefully they can do it quickly 

AFM- Not much to say really just desperately counting down the days till this scan!!!  Driving me  .  Back is sore today think I was grinding my teeth really badly last night as my back teeth were really sore this morning.  

Where has the sunshine gone

Jxx


----------



## mommyof2

Hiya all! It's just me, sorry for being awol for a while now. Just had visitors with us this past weekend and hadnt had a chance to sit and read back much. We came from the gp & hv today and now they think that little M has eczema ...so referral to skin specialist next...hopefully they can solve the mystery of his skin! But we are otherwise doing alright apart from having a stinking cold that wont go away....  

SNS and mummy30 hope that your little ones are on the mend...  
Twinkle, am glad to hear that your treatment has started again! Really hoping for you that this is your time!!!   
Roxyfoxy, hope that your problems with S bm and bd will be sorted out soon!    
saffa, 12 weeks already!!! WOW! Time flies doesnt it!!! Have fun at your 12 week scan!!!
Starry, hope the fainting spells has stopped for you and the bloods you had taken has come back with good results!
jackabean, you enjoying your pg?? hope the morning sickness eases for you!
Carol, hope you had fun sorting out all of E's clothes. That is next on my list of endless to-dos!
Pegs, how are your injections coming along?
Button, how did your scan and bloods go? Hope it all shows good signs for you!!

Big hello to all that i have missed! my brain is completely not working at all!


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls!

I have only just remembered your profile names and you go and change them    its going to take me a wee while to remember them again  

Everything went well today - everything doing as its supposed to, back in on friday for scan and then hopefully have dates for EC.  The 1st IVF treatment I had to go in for a further scan before EC so I am predicting EC on Tues so not long now!!!  My boss is off on holiday now and she knows that I will probably be off next week (so I wont feel so much pressure when I phone in sick next week phew!!).  

Button


----------



## tissyblue

Hello newbies!!!! I'm going to get so confused!

Big day here - R's first proper "turd" (nice.....while his nappy was off....) and first tooth!

T x


----------



## peglet

tissy - congrats on Rory's Turd and Tooth!

Just managed to sit down and eat my dinner, Bubbles has chicken pox , she started off with about 6 spots at dinner time after nursery and they're popping up everywhere. Even her hair.....

Won't be on for the next few days as guess my hands will be full.

Good luck to everyone for their EC/Scans/Treatment/Bumps/ Babies/ Teeth + turds

now don't go changing anything til i come back.....

Pegs


----------



## Mummy30

Saffa77 said:


> Googled yours and even saw the twins's video on you tube -


OMG just seen the video of me absolutely mangled in benidorm.   What an embarassment.


----------



## fionamc

Pegs - sorry to hear that bubbles has chicken pox but they do say they are better to get it over with when they are young.  ewan was about 18 months and wasn't too ill with it at all.  He has got a few scars though and that was without him really scratching    

Well done Rory on the tooth and the turd!  Ahead of Freya on the tooth front - she has none yet and only 2 days behind on the first 'poo of substance'.  Have just started weaning her as wanted to wait to do baby led weaning.  She had a shocking nappy on Sunday and almost missed Peppa Pig - if it had happened at home, she would have been in the shower.

Starry - have you had the results of your bloods yet?

Good wishes to everyone cuurently in treatment - Pegs, Button and Twinkle.

Lainsy - it is a bit scary when DH first goes back to work I think but you can kind of get more into a routine too.

Mommyof2 - hope you get to see the skin specialist before too long.  You don't want it getting worse.

Had a mixed day here.  Blood test to check blood sugars 1st thing (annual check as I had diabetes when pg with E but all OK since).  E's behaviour driving me demented this morning.  Ended up realyy shouting at him   but he was REALLY well behaved this afternoon   , so we went to the library, Asda and had lunch in the Happy Plant on the way home.  E slept this pm and is still up now, quietly lying on the settee but wide awake!

 to everyone else!


----------



## Bloofuss

Ok ladies just when I thought my "mummy brain" was getting better you guys go and confuse me by changing your names    

So just gonna say BIG hello and     to all - We are still alive just ben a busy week and Working Wednesday comes along WAY too soon

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah! Congratulations R.   I'm sure there'll be lots more where they came from.

Speaking of that(!), these metformin tablets I've been put on are really affecting my tummy.  Won't go into details but minor explosions from both ends! Sorry TMI!!!  Feel so queasy all the time.  Not good. Dreading doubling the dose next week.  Also starting my other tablets on Friday. Oh joy!!!

Button - glad everything went well today. Good luck for Friday's scan. Not long now!  
x


----------



## abdncarol

Those new names are going to really confuse me   but understand why you've done it girls.
Tissy that made me laugh about the turd and tooth.  That is really quick re his tooth, most of the babies in my antenatal don't have any yet.  Eva now has 2 and it really hasn't bothered her yet, not even had to use any powers or gels.  Hope it continues, I'm touching wood as I said that.  The number 2s definitely have more aroma now Eva is being weened but less explosive thankfully.  What a lovely subject, sorry, hope no one is eating their breakfast.
Nicky it must be so hard for you when the adoption process, it is such a minefield and my heart goes out to you with all you have to go through.
Susan poor you feeling so awful with your drugs  .
Sonia not long now til the next scan - exciting!  I didn't have any sickness either so please don't worry.
Pegs poor bubbles with her chickenpox, hope it doesn't affect her too much, bless her.  At least that's them over and done with. 
Fiona I bought the book re baby led weaning but yet to read it, what am I like!  I'm just too scared to give eva anything that could choke her but thought it sounded really interesting when I heard about it.
Button good luck with the scan, hope it is good news and you get your EC next week.
Hope all the ill babies are much better now girls  
Lainsy I remember being a little scared when mike went back to work but sure you'll be just fine.
Hello to everyone I've missed but need a cup of coffee before madam wakens up.
Mike supposed to be in Manchester for the day but the airport is closed because of volcanic dust (!!!) so will be home normal time to give Eva her bath and put her to bed, yippee.  I don't give as good baths as Daddy as Eva not happy when it's me doing it, wee monkey.  Meeting the girls from my antenatal for lunch so that will be nice.
Right coffee................................
xxxxx


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls,

Sorry to gatecrash, hope your all well and that sick babies get well soon.

Quick message for Susan - I saw your post re side effects your getting from metformin (aka Met Bum on another board on here somewhere!).  When I was taking metformin I found that taking a probiotic drink with each tablet helped a lot with the side effects so might be worth you trying that.  Fingers crossed your posting a BFP very soon.

Diane x


----------



## abdncarol

Di just read your story at the bottom of your profile, congratulations!!  That is fab news Aberdeen increased the age limit too as we had to pay for our cycle of IVF as I was 38. 
Carol
xx


----------



## fionamc

Hugest Congratulations Diane!!!

Carol's post made me read your 'story' too and I have a few tears in my eyes now!  Freya has just fallen over from sitting and is not happy (tired too), so away to get her to bed and then a coffee.


----------



## Di39

Carol and Fiona - Thank you for your congratulations.  Your babies are gorgeous.

This time last year I had given up on ever having a biological child and now at nearly 41 years old Im 23weeks pregnant with twins - miracles do happen.

Diane x


----------



## Saffa77

spotting is back just like it was when it started aaaaaargh how annoying!  Thank goodness for the doppler and the scan on Monday Hurry Up!

Sorry no personals just annoyed now!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for your advice Diane and congratulations.   Will give it a go. 

Just been told I'm having a permanent Personal and Social Education class on my timetable.  That's what they think! I'm not guidance trained. Just been to my union rep and hopefully he'll sort something out. Wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't a horrendous class!

Marking to do so speak later
Susan
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw susan you must get so annoyed with your job petal, it annoys me how many hours you have to work when you're going through treatment etc, so goodness knows how you cope  
Diane that is just fantastic and thanks re Eva.  I'm 41 too and had Eva in September of last year, think you appreciate your little ones more when you've had to go through so much to have our little ones.
Oh no Sonia what a bloomin' nightmare chum, hope it stops soon, only a few days to go til your scan to give you peace of mind again.  The pregnancy malarky makes you go   doesn't it, only 6 months to go!!  Please don't worry,I was a nervous wreck with Eva.....as you know and I hid half of my anxieties and how much I used that bloomin doppler.  Would have attached it to my tummy if I could have got away with it.  Keep your chin up.  
Carol
xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Quick one from me, Vincent slightly better today, hast been sick today but still getting form the other end - not very nice!! Seems bit happier in himself, cancelled the family bday party tomorrow as dont want to push him too much so aiming for Tues instead! Anyway lots to do as meant to be moving last my big stuff on Sat.

Hope everyone well

xx


----------



## fionamc

Aaarrrggghhh to spotting again Sonia - bet you can't wait until Monday till you see them again to put your mind at rest!

Hope your union rep managed to sort something out Twinkle.  According to DH, all PSE classes are horrible!  BTW, he knows   and has done since our 'conversation' on **.

 for tomorrow Vincent and glad you are feeling a bit better so you can enjoy some of your cake!  Shame about having to postpone the party but probably for the best.  Our playgroup needs kids to be 48 hours clear of a D & V bug before going back.

FoxyRoxy - are you all packed for going to Cumbria?  Haven't been on ** since 1st thing, so maybe update on there but hope you have a great time.

Had a fairly busy day here.  F didn't sleep this AM while E at playgroup which was a pain as I needed to get some housework done before the health visitor came to do F's 6 month check!  Had a mad run around after E home and she slept.  Poor E was plonked in front of cbeebies.  HV here for nearly 2 hours, then a mad dash to GP.  F's chest infection has cleared up.  Also wanted to check about her arm which can be quite purple at times but GP not worried.

Hello to all else.


----------



## Mummy30

good evening

SNS - so glad V is perking up, wish C would. She was sick only once today but just flops all day, her head and body is lifeless and floppy just now, she either snuggles into me, sits in her seat or is up in her cot sleeping. If she continues like this im going to docs again, i hate her being so floppy - its as if she is a new born again.  A is back to his normal cheeky self thank goodness, i think the illness has made him fussy with his food though... so maybe not 100% just yet.  Oh and hope V has a great day tomorrow and gets spoilt rotton.... hows the bro/sis making coming along  

A has a new game, its called "pass me my dummy mum so i can throw it on the floor again"   

Susan - how are you feeling today? I cant believe your school would ask you to do that.... how dare they? do they not realise how much hassel you have to put up with daily anyway.  im so annoyed on your behalf lol, but im not a fan of schools anyway am i!!

sonia - not long now..... keep chin up and i hope the damn spotting stops soon.

Di - echo what everyone has said, wow, twins.... thats great.... dont listen to my ramblings then!!! haha, hard work but wouldnt be without mine! keep in touch. 

Nicky - r u ok hon?? you dont seem your cheery self, perfectly understandable with whats happened.  The case not the losing posts i mean!!  You've certainly cheered me up when ive ranted on here and im sure the same goes for everyone else, so its your turn to rant and our turn to hand out the  

Got my car back, only to discover many faults with the work carried out so im not a happy bunny as my courtesy car has gone too. Have to get all that sorted again... arrggghhhhhhh


----------



## fionamc

Changed my profile picture tonight which reminded me Carol that you were looking for help to do this.  It only took me about 10 mins this time, instead of much longer, so will try to explain as well as I can.

1.  Choose your photo.
2.  The picture will be too big, so you need to reduce the size (480x360 works for me!).  Use free software to reduce the size - I used  www.imageoptimizer.net.
3.  Type the size in the box where it says and click where it says to optimize the image.  Save the new, smaller image on your pc.
4.  Go to Forum Profile Info on ff and click on 'I will upload my own picture' and then the browse button to the right of that.  Choose your optimised image from where you saved it.
5.  Finally, click on save profile change (or words similar to that) at the bottom of that page and your pic should be there!

Hope that works and I should save these instructions for myself for further use. 

PS This is to say I am a completely stupid b****, since you now have a profile picture!


----------



## tissyblue

Lovely photo Fiona!


----------



## abdncarol

Fiona I agree with Tissy, gorgeous pic.  You're not a stupid you know what, that was great for me, thank you very much.  I've saved it so I remember how to do it when I want to update the photo.
Right breakfast for madam.......
xx


----------



## jackabean72

to V

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Short give V a big birthday kiss and cuddle from me and Eva xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Vincent


----------



## twinkle123

[fly]HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY V![/fly]xxx


----------



## button butterfly

Have Birthday V!! Cant believe that is a year up already!!!



Had scan today and lining looking good, some follies are around 15mm and others are smaller so having another scan on monday with a view to having EC on Wednesday....dont know if my thighs/stomach can hold out much longer with the jabbing! 

Hope you all have a great weekend x

Button


----------



## tissyblue

Happy birthday Vincent - wow, where did that year go  

T x


----------



## Saffa77

Evening ladies

Happy 1st Birthday Vincent yeah time does definately go by so quickly!!!!

Button - Good luck for EC on Wednesday cmon another BFP please LOL.

Susan - how the side effects coming along?  hopefully you getting used to them and wont get any worse - remember its all worth it!!

Hi to all else.

As for me had quite a busy day today as we are having to move out of our rented property in July but started looking at places today as want to find something suited etc especially for the 2 babies etc..... so been in and out of the office the whole day so lucky my boss and them are so easy!  Anways came home tonight and had to get the doppler as the spotting is non stop so got the doppler and about 10 mins later we got one heartbeat and even think we got the second one cos it was on another spot and wee bit slower then the other one - also it has dropped for the 180 i initially was hearing so thats good they say the hbs go down to about 160 after 12 weeks so that put a smile of my dial!  Can chill out until the scan - Thank goodness for dopplers what would one do without one huh?!  anyways blah blah parrot blah just excuse me!  dont want to bore you all with my doppler stories!  

Lainsy - yeah I would love to meet Jamie too!  will reply on the board but that sunday the 2nd sounds like a date...

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VINCENT!!! Big boy now!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Button - glad to hear your scan went well today.  Not long to go now x

Sonia - side effects aren't too bad today.  Slightly light-headed and queasy at lunch time but thankfully no diarrhoea again. Not sure what will happen when I have to start doubling my dose on Monday!  

Spoke to Healthcare people who are posting my drugs out to me today.  They'll deliver all £650 pounds of it on Tuesday!  Started my norethisterone today and so far so good.

x


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies 

SNS -How did V enjoy his 1st birthday??  I hope lots of cake was consumed lol

Saffa - arggghhhhh to this bloody spotting, however it's gr8 news that you have your Doppler and that you might have heard both heartbeats    We all love hearing your Doppler stories    

Button - That's ace news about your scanning, everything is crossed that EC will be going ahead for Wednesday  

Twinkle - Glad your managing with the side effects and hope next week will not be too much harder when you start doubling up  .  Ohh my god I didn't realise how expensive everything was!  That the ignorance of doing it NHS.

Mummy30 - Hope the twins today?  Hope all kiddies are enjoying this sunshine  

Lainsy - I love the meeting proposal, I already posted on there saying I'd love to meet everyone and Jamie    How you getting on without daddy during the day??

Hope everyone else is good? 

AFM - Had a very relaxing morning, got up (feeling rather sick again) had breakfast and started to feel a little better then went to hairdressers for a trim.  Popped into supermarket for something nice for lunch now sitting in the sunshine enjoying the lovely weather.  Hope it stays  .  Question - Do you know if it's ok to get a bikini wax?  What's the rule about dying your hair?

Jxx


----------



## jackabean72

Right quick thing

I've had light brown gel like discharge the past couple of days when I've wiped (sorry if TMI) has anyone experienced this? Is it normal?  I panic at everything these days!!! 

Jxx


----------



## mommyof2

Happy birthday V! Hope he had a great day!!!

Sorry for not posting yesterday...was running around like a mad woman yesterday!!!    All in trying to hope that the airspace would be opened back again so we could have travelled today..but nope..that did not happen....so not travelling now till hopefully next Friday....  DD was very upset that we dont get to travel...but told her that if we travelled on Friday instead, she will be able to skive out of school on friday...coz the flight i managed to get us changed to is for 6am Friday! Crazy I know!! SO hopefully will be able to fly!!! Am not liking this volcano malarky now!!! Just wished it would stop spewing!!!

Glad to know you are having a good time in Cumbria! Hope your IBS is better soon!

Jacka, have not had them before but could it be from pessaries? if you are on any? but am sure it is nothing to worry about!

Mummy30, how are your kiddos today? hope they are on the mend and enjoying our fine weather!

Big hello to all else! Hope you are all enjoying our fine weather whilst it lasts!!! Have a good weekend!

M


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone

Watching the Over the Rainbow programme just now so will just be quick.  

Busy day so far - visiting grandma this morning, then babysitting my 2 nieces this afternoon.  DH is intending doing a car boot sale tomorrow so I'm on here under the pretence of checking the weather forecast while he fills the car!  Don't think it's supposed to be that great tomorrow but if it's dry then we'll go.

Not much else happening.  No side effects of drugs today so pretty pleased with that.

That's all for now
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Sorry wasn't on yesterday (a workie day) to say BIG Happt 1st Bday 2 V xx

Hope all you ladies are keeping well and that wee ones are fighting fit (L still a pest - into everything - gave himelf a fat lip earlier this week ahhhhh)

Preggie ladies take care hope your keeping well

Button Good Luck for next week.

Susan - As always everything crossed 

   to all xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning. Didn't do our car boot sale today.  Checked at 6am and it was raining so didn't bother. Bit annoyed that it's been sunny most of the morning though!

Off to visit DH's grandma this afternoon but not many more plans.

Decided not to get obsessed with this next cycle so might not be on here moaning about my drugs and side effects every day.  Saying that, it might change!  Metformin seems to be okay now but will be starting a double dose on Monday.  My norethisterone seems okay too.  Have to take that until Friday than I should have a bleed. Been reading up about all these drugs and metformin is given to diabetics to sort out insulin levels.  Read through all the signs and symptoms and I seem to be at such a high risk of developing diabeties.  It also seems to have an effect on lowering NK cells which is something else I've got.  Oh the list never stops!!!  

Going to start aspirin when I start stimming but am taking fish oil until then which has a slight blood-thinning effect.  Also decided against taking all those vitamins and supplements and will just stick to my pregnacare conception, an extra folic acid and will check read up about vitamin B6 and B12.

I'm sure someone here took B6 and B12.  Was it you Sonia?

Anyway, after me saying I'm not going to be obsessive, will stop waffling on and have my lunch.

Bysee bye for now
x


----------



## Saffa77

Susan - yes I had started with Vit B6 and B12 but its more recommended when you on a higher dose of folic acid (5mg) which just makes it absorb it better but I too stopped taking it as get enough B6 and B12 from my cereals and food - good luck with the double dose this week of meds but its not for long so hang in there.  When do you start stimming is is after you had your period so not this week but maybe the following week?  

Hi to all else.  Gorgeous day today again!  am starting to get my tan back just by sitting outside in the sun yesterday and today!

Anyways have my scan tomorrow eeeeek hope alls well!

Jacka - dont worry about that brown gel its from your pessaries.  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia, I start after I have my period which should arrive within the 5 days after I finish my norethistreone.  Think it's about the 29th April.  I eat cereal every day and B6 and B12 from my pregnacare so maybe there's enough there?

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  Must be such a great feeling!  

x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls 

Havent been on for a few days sorry but have been busy or either that feeling tired!! Just back from telling both parents what we are up to!!!!!  Could have been sick both times but we did it and I feel like a weight has been taken off my shoulders!!  Mother in law was okay (I feel terrible for thinking she would act differently).  Have to go back in tomorrow for scan and then     be given a date for EC.  

Susan - glad to hear that your body has calmed down with the metformin 

Sonia - 12 week scan tomorrow!!!!!  Hope everything goes well

Jackabean - how you feeling?

Starry - what about you?

Hi to everyone else I have missed - I must go as I am away to do a few things before dorothy comes on xxx

Button


----------



## jackabean72

Morning ladies

Sonia - Good luck for today , are you going to tell people now it's 12 weeks?

Button - So pleased that you managed to tell your parents and in laws   know how hard it must have been but I bet it's a huge relief.   

Twinkle - Good luck with the double dose x

AFM- Had a tiny bit of red blood when I wiped yesterday   needless to say I was in a state! Phoned the emergency number and got DR Hamilton at Aberdeen clinic he said not to panic just the usual stuff.  See how I was overnight and this morning but I've had nothing else since  .  I've to call them this morning let them know how I've been, really don't want to go in for an early scan as they won't be able to see anything. Fingers crossed everythings ok  

What's with this snow! Hope everyone has a good week xxxx


----------



## fionamc

Hope the scan has gone well today Sonia.

Jackie - hope all is ok with you too - just over a week to go until your scan.  This wait seems even worse than the 2ww doesn't it?


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia lots of luck for your scan today, bet you can't wait !!

Jackabean hope everything is ok with you too and the bleeding has stopped.

Button good luck for your scan too.

Hope everyone has had a great weekend.

Slowly getting into a routine with Jamie now that dh is back to work.  HV was out today and Jamie has put on 5 oz and is now 7lb 10 1/2 oz so pleased with that.  HV said to carry on doing what I am as I must be doing something right, which is nice to hear


----------



## jackabean72

Roxyfoxy - Hope S enjoyed her Messy Play?

Fiona - I'm feeling much better now, spent the day   yesterday but since that first wipe of red blood I've had nothing else so that's a good sign.  This wait for the first scan is def worse than the 2ww no doubt!! I'm going  

Lainsy - Thanks for asking about me.  I can't believe Jamie will be almost 1 month old! wow that passed so fast!  .  It's good to hear your getting into a routine too 

XX


----------



## Mummy30

hello, so sorry ive not been chatting on here much, everyone has been ill in my house and then my dad and his wife came to visit over the weekend so its been chaos!!

Firstly susan - i am completely baffled with all your drugs etc but im hoping and praying its your turn x  

lainsy - what a clever boy jamie is putting on all that weight. glad you are getting into some sort of routine with him too, it makes all the difference...


jack - oh no, what a scare. glad its stopped though  

roxy - messyplay sounds fun!!

button - glad you have got it out in the open with your folks, we told ours too and they helped us greatly, so glad we told them. 

sonia - how did it go?? cant wait to see scan pics!!!

mommy - what a nightmare for you caught up in all this ash stuff.... its better to be safe than sorry, have you seen the lightening pics in the ash... crazy.. hope you get away soon.

im still carless, 8 weeks after the accident.  My car came back from the garage with lots still wrong with it and my courtesy car has been returned and they arent giving me another one. So ive had to call back the neighbours insureres and demand that they get me a car but ive not had the phonecall that i was expecting. Im so mad.  The garage is useless.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky as a mouth to feed    

Just wanted to say hope all went well today Sonia xx

Bloo x


----------



## jackabean72

Hey was just on to see if there was any news from Sonia.

Feeling much better today, just back from a walk with DH and waiting on him making the dinner  

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

oh goodness, sonia.... i hope everythings ok... really dont like it when folk take AGESSSS to come on here after events!!!   We are priority of course    

booking a holiday is so hard isnt it.  left it too late for free child places too grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Saffa77

hahahahah mummy30 - so funny have just come on here and saw the comment lol you make me laugh.

Had my scan today at the maternity unit (yes took a right instead of veering to the left...  )  and saw Dr Shetty/chetty sorry dont know spelling who I didnt really like much at all!  Rushed the appointment and didnt answer any of my questions and was just not interested in being there was a bit dissappointed really - Was this the same doctor you saw mummy30?  Anyways the most important thing was both babies are absolutely perfect and so much bigger than last time both measuring 2 days ahead so thumpers LOL the one that is always quiet was moving about and other sleeping, they both 6cm!  So so so happy.  Tummy is starting to prodrude a bit now. Dont know if i am going to tell work yet think just my boss.  when i saw the midwife she battled to draw blood that needs to be done full blood count etc and was meant to get it done at todays appointment but she didnt even ask and i had totally forgot.  I actually really miss the nurses at the ivf clinic to be honest guess cos they know what we have been through etc and they spent time scanning babies and showing you everything.  Got 3 pics not so clear.  To celebrate we went to ask for lunch and ate like kings LOL.  Cant stop eating!!!

Jacka - sorry to hear about bleed i still have the brown all the time!! so annoying.

off to have dinner sorry no more personals will be back on laterx

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Been on and off waiting for Sonia's news!  So glad everything's looking okay although there was no doubt it would!      Shame about the doctor not seeming interested though.  Must have been a bit of a let down.  After everything you've been through you deserve to be made to feel special but I suppose you're just a number to them!  
Oh so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Sonia so chuffed for you, I have also been on and off here today waiting for your good news


----------



## twinkle123

I assume it's still a ******** secret is it Sonia?
x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Thank you - yes it is definately still a ******** secret that secret only gets revealed much later on! xx


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya girls

What a day!!  Had my scan and I have 6 really good sized follicles on right side and 2 on the left with a few other follies that are really small.  I thought I would have had more follicles but I have less, was a little dissappointed to start with but I have now thought that less is more (better quality ).  EC is at 9.15 on wednesday and had to do my trigger shot at 7.15pm tonight as they wanted to ensure that my eggs were mature this time round (trigger shot is usually 36 hours before EC but they decided to go for a 38 hour trigger shot for me).  Went to work in afternoon and boy did I feel tired but no more work for a while now yeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa!!!  

Sonia - So glad to hear everything went well today!!  

Jack - glad to read that everything has settled down, when did you say your scan was? xx

Hi to everyone else, must go now as I have a few things to do xxx

Button


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening

Sonia SO SO chuffed for you and that everything is okay with both you and the bubbas HOW exciting - can't wait to se the photos have a tear in my eye but a happy one!!!

Jacka - Glad you are feeling better  

Button - Good news bout follies everything crossed for Wednesday xx

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

sonia - DR shetty was my consultant too yeah, i did feel that sometimes she was rushed and she was ALWAYS running late up in peterhead.  BUT as you get to know her and relax around her she gets nicer!!   At the end she was so sympathetic for me, but i did see her a lot and she did most of my scans.... So glad everything was fine... enjoy it now and it wont be long before you are getting kicked left right and centre!! 
I have a video of my tummy moving!

button - thats great news hope everything goes well for EC...


----------



## fionamc

So pleased your scan went well Sonia - long may the no yucky symptoms continue.

Button - 8 is a good number and we got a couple more eggs at EC than they saw on the scan, so maybe more?

Glad you are feeling better Jackie.

How did you get on with the double dose Twinkle?  Hope you are not feeling too queasy. 

We moved Freya out of our room tonight.  She will be sharing with Ewan till we have a move around of rooms and/or build an extension/conservatory!  It will be nice to be able to read in bed again but a bit sad too.


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, Sonia so delighted all is well and how exciting that you're at the 12 week mark now.  Kept checking the computer to see you're update and couldn't settle til I knew all was well.
Jack you don't have long to go now for your scan and then it will help reassure you petal.  Know it's hard, we all want so badly to get pregnant and then when it happens it brings it's new set of worries.
Button that's good news after your scan, all happening for you this week.  good luck  
Hiya to everyone else, sorry it's a short one as I've just not long woken up and need that first cup of coffee.  All well here. Eva just a joy at the moment, this is such a fab age and she's learning new things all the time, she is growing far too quickly, just want her to slow down )
Have a nice Tuesday everyone on this horrible day. xx


----------



## Mummy30

nicky - your personals are so great, i try to start them but end up giving up as i cant keep up with everyone and everything!!

yeah, im having yet more car problems, it came back from the garage after 6 weeks of being away, but there was so much little silly school boy things that werent right with it. the seals werent sealed and i could see a gaping hole on them both, there was super glue stuck on my windows, the doors didnts it right on the door frame and again, i could fit a finger through the gap, the door locks dont align... the list goes on. Im not happy in the slightest. my courtesy car has gone and they wont give me another one as its a garage mistake and not part of the original accident   so i had to get a car from the idiots insurance company. I got all the promises of a ppl carrier and it wouldnt be a problem. Well, when the new car company did phone me there is no ppl carrier available and i have to wait for one. no idea when. So my car is gone and i dont have a replacement.  Im not a happy bunny, and my neighbours wont even look at me since the accident happened.  None of it is my fault but its me that suffers.  The other day they had 4 cars parked along the road   

d


----------



## twinkle123

I agree with Bev - Nicky wins the award to most personals done! My problem is that my internet is useless. It overheats and then switches itself off for 10 minutes.  My messages always have to be done ultra quick!!!

What a nightmare about your car Bev.  Must be awful having them living beside you too.  You seem to have another really nice neighbour who helps you out though so I suppose that's not too bad.

Don't know what it's like in Aberdeen today, but the wind is so scary up here at the moment.  Doesn't help that they're replacing windows in the school and there's howling gales going through the corriders.  So so cold!!!  

Nicky - lots going on in your life at the moment!  Hope DH's confidence crisis passes soon.  

My delivery of drugs will have arrived today (provided DH hasn't fallen asleep and missed them!)  Dread to think what's in the box.  Feel like taking a photo of them all to look back on in the years to come! 

xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Afternoon ladies

I agree well done N on all the personals I will blame my "mum brain" but please know I am always thining about you    

I agree with S HOW cold is it today L & I went to toddlers this moring and couldn't believe HOW cold it was we were freezing!!!  can't belive I will be looking out the gloves and scarves AGAIN!!!  Its boltic

Hugs to all

Bloo x


----------



## leighf72

Hi all,

It's my first time on the site so bear with me whilst I learn the lingo! We've been TTC (got that one!) for 19 months now. I'm 37 and diagnosed with endometriosis following laparoscopy in January and not ovulating on a regular basis. A fair bit was removed during surgery but now on IVF waiting list and started Clomid earlier this month. Had day 12 scan on Sunday and not much happening unfortunately. Going for bloods next Tuesday but been warned that it's not likely to show ovulation. We were both pretty upset - I guess we thought this would be a miracle cure! Still, I guess it's only the first shot so fingers crossed for next month. 
Would love to hear from anyone else who is on the clomid route.
Leigh


----------



## tissyblue

Just popping on to say hi all - specially to Leigh, welcome! I wasn't a Clomid chick (straight to ICSI) but I'm sure there will be some of the other ladies who can help with any queries. 

Button - good luck with the EC. You have a great number of follies. Fingers crossed!

Sonia - tell your bubs (on that doppler phone thingy you have) that they aren't going to have their photos taken for a while so they can just chill out with mummy!

Nicky -   Happy birthday to John! Maybe he will be lucky tomorrow!

Dons - bummer about the car. Where are you thinking of going on hols?

Susan - your postie will think you are a secret drug runner  . Good luck with this next stage 

Fiona - I'm sure Freya will like sharing with her big bro. We moved R into his own room after two days (bad mummy...!) 

Big waves to everyone else. Well, R is teething poor mite and a bit cranky. Took Jura Beagle to her dog agility class tonight - it was snowing and sunshine at the same time! She had a whale of a time - easily the most disobedient but.....she's crashed out on the couch, bless.

Watching Great Ormond Street. Don't know how those medics cope with all the emotions every day.

T x


----------



## fionamc

Very quickly as sitting here with dye on my hair trying to get rid of the hugely numerous greys, but wanted to wish Button all the best foe EC tomorrow.

Welcome Leigh.

Poor Rory - have you tried the Anusol Anbesol liquid? Found it was the one that worked the best with Ewan. We still have that bridge to cross with Freya. Ewan was very excited to have Freya in his room.

Planning to go into town tomorrow with the two of them on my own. Need to get shoes for my brother's wedding a week on Friday. Must be mad to attempt it but will put Ewan's lead on as he has a habit of wandering off in shops. Almost lost him in Ikea in Edinburgh! Scary, since his speech is not up to anyone understanding when he tries to say his name - poor soul.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Leigh. I just suggested you join here too! I've had clomid but can't actually remember a huge amount about it.  Seems so long ago now!

Just wanted to report to everyone about my huge amount of drugs which were delivered today.  Emptied it all out to make sure they were all there and am now ever so slightly traumatised!!!    Can't believe how much there is - had to open out the extending table to fit everything on!  DH is in charge of it all and luckily he's got more of a clue which needle fits which vial which is taken when.  Heaps and heaps of tablets there too - think they've ordered too many and charged us!

Big hugs to all the babies (and mummies, future mummies too!)
x


----------



## Bloofuss

Welocome Leigh - I was straight to DE ICSI so can't help the Clomid questions but everyone one here fab so I am sure they will answer any questions good luck xx

Button - Good Luck for tomorrow

Fiona - Tee hee at the anbesol!!!  It is the best we have found too!!

Susan - happy drugging   

HUGS to all off too bed for some zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

oh ladies im having an awful day and its only 710am.

Up all night with A again. He just wont sleep.  Im on the point of a breakdown as ive had enough. Car problems, holiday hassels, sleeping issues, A and C fighting all the time and DP and i arguing all the time.  

And now i have my first dirty nappy of the day... yesterday i lost count of how many times i cleaned a poopy bum.  i know it was 3 by 8am...  

sorry girls, im back to my moaning.   

ill be back later when im in a better mood.


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie but just wanted to give Mummy a huge big cuddle.  The lack of sleep must really get you down Bev and that really affects everything petal.  The car issue is unbelievable too, I would be cracking up but I know Mike would deal with it and make sure the insurance companies sorted out a car   , he's my big bad wolf.  We definitely argue more now we have Eva than we ever did, does sometimes make me think that our marriage isn't as strong as I thought it was but think it's just so different the love a mother has for her little one.  Mike really does love Eva, I know that, but if he has her on his own and she's grissly he makes such a big deal of it, whereas I deal with it all the time.  I think it's harder being at home than it ever was for me being at work as at least at work you get a minute to yourself.  You have that to deal with times two chum and also have your son that needs extra support.  So just remember you do a brilliant job, you're a fantastic mum who does the best for her 3 children and deserve a medal and a big cuddle. xxxx
Hiya to everyone else, welcome to leigh  , never on clomid but know other girls have been.


----------



## fionamc

Mummy  .  Just to echo what Carol said, lovely words - it is sometimes the best job in the world to be a SAHM and sometimes also the hardest.  Hope they have good sleeps during the day and hopefully you can grab some sleep yourself.

Button - hope EC goes well and they get lots of lovely eggs!

Must go and finish getting organised for hitting town.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

hi ladies stole dh phone have no internet so wont be bavk till it bavj on hope all well x x


----------



## peglet

Hi All

Button - hope all has gone well for you today!

not much to report from me, bubbles still poxed up, at my mum's just now so i could pop in to do some work. Guessing she'll be well enough for nursery tomorrow as all the spots are hard and crusty (yuk)

Housebound for 6 days - how hard was that! took the opportunity to potty train, so now bubbles wears big girls pants, something she is well proud of.

Hello Leigh!

Right cuppa

Pegs

Just paid for my next round of FET.  Still injecting, got my 1st scan on Monday.


----------



## button butterfly

Well Hiya girls

Back from EC I got 6 eggs    (so unlike the last round I had heaps), embryologist suggested ICSI so my eggs better loosen up and let the old sperm in for a walk around and settle in   So glad that is over as it took 2 doctors 7 attempts to put the canula in for sedation!!!!  My veins dont like doctors at all so they decided to look very thin and hide!  Once we got out the the car the veins were back out looking fat and doing a bit of sun bathing      Funny but my hands and arms are darn sore, covered in bruises and plasters!  I did go to bed when I got back home but Hubby decided to join me as he was up at 4am this morning only for him to start snoring   so I am up now!!  So much for him looking after me      Now I am really nervous about tomorrow's results with embryologist!!  eeeck

Mummy - you are so in need of a huge hug so here have a cyper one from me        

Roxy - how you getting on with S and all the problems you have been having with BM?

Peglet - any signs of a scan yet for your FET ?x

Twinkle - hope you have managed to sort out your meds where are you going to store them all xxxx

Sonia - has the dopler ran out of batteries yet?  Keep it up  

Hello to everyone I havent mentioned as I aint as good as Roxy  xxx

Button


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Fionamc and Roxyfoxy,  Gwendy here to thank you both for your lovely welcome on "Aberdeen Meet " thread. I am very new to this so astonished I managed to post successfully. Looking forward to chit chatting  and getting to know yourselves and other north east gals . In view of my history I very much taking a day at a time at the mo and just wish bleeding would stop. Would then be able to relax more and really enjoy this pregnancy free from fear.I am so excited though it feels as though I am talking about someone else it happening to


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Gwendy   Congratulations to you.  You've definitely been throug a lot to get there! Look forward to getting to know you x

Mummy - hope your day's been okay.  I agree with everything Carol said. You're a fantastic mum doing a very difficult job x

Pegs - well done on the potty training.  Bet Bubbles is proud of herself and her big girl pants  

Button - well done of the 6 eggs.  Typical about the veins! Lots of luck for the phone call tomorrow  

As for me, have unpacked my concotion of drugs, needles etc.... into a cupboard.  Quite daunting looking at them all!  Was up being sick a few times during the night and still feeling queasy just now.  Hope it settles down before AF arrives and I start on the next lot of medication!   Had a sore head all day long - will have to go and look at the side effects sheet and see if that's normal. 

So so tired. Have already fallen asleep for 1/2 hour when I came home from work!

x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Just a quicky before bedtime (oooh errr).

HUGE hugs for Mummy30     you are a fab mum none said it would be easy and I only have 1!!!

Button - Well done everything crossed for you xx

Susan - Hope you feel better soon for tackling that drug mountain  

Gwendy - Welcome and congrats  

Pegs I will be coming to you re advice on potty training  

Off for some snoozing........eventful day had today with my little explorer he will be the death of me and I am sure not the first visit to A & E!!!

HUGS to all Bloo x


----------



## Lainsy

Evening girls

Button hope the embryologist has great news for you tomorrow   

Susan, have you taken a photo of all your drugs?  I kind of wish I had done that when I was having treatment to look back at.

Bloo, how's your little explorer now?

Bev, hope you managed to get some sleep today?  I so, so admire you.  Wish I could drive and I would come over to visit.  Not allowed to drive until I have my check-up from dr and they wont do it until 8 weeks    Still another 4 to go but maybe not a bad thing as I get quite a sore back by the evening.

Peglet good to hear Bubbles doing well with her potty training.

Roxy hope things went ok re S today.

Welcome Gwendy and Leigh.  Hi to Fiona, Carol and Tissy.  Hi to everyone else - I know I will have missed someone  

Bought a couple of toys for Jamie today.  Don't know who had more fun playing with them - Jamie or DH  

Off to Mother & Baby group tomorrow morning, bit nervous as hate going places where I don't know anyone but am sure Jamie and I will be fine.


----------



## button butterfly

I am feeling very nervous   could almost be sick!!  I think this is worse than the first time, I know too much now!!


----------



## abdncarol

Button wishing you all the luck in the world petal.   for good news xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Button - good luck i remember feeling sick with worry waiting for that phone call to know how many fertilised you will be fine!  the number you got is good its better to get less and them be of better quality

Roxyfoxy - all the best for meeting the BD and guess the SWs are right though.  Just wish they would just dissappear now!!! But know the process can take so long.

Bev- Big hugs for you!!!! you are so strong its unreal.  Hope A settles down, does caitlyn give you as much hassle or is it just A?

Susan - know exactly what you feel about having all those drugs i was the same and the clexane boxes are huge arent they all so scary but they will all be used up in no time!  Has af arrived yet?  Cant wait until you stimming etc.

Bloo - sorry about poor Lyle and the hot drink ouch!!! hope he is ok now.

Welcome Gwendy and leigh so nice to see new peeps on here!!! 

Hi to all else

As for me,  my tummy is seriously starting to show now pants are really getting tight!!  YAY but scared at how big I just might end up if its already quite biggish now.  Used the doppler this morning as DP left for work early eeeek and heard both of them found them quite quick now as know where to look and guess they bigger now.  The hbs have dropped to about 162 bpm which is good!  DP will be cross that i used it as the rule was once a week only so now he will want to hear them on saturday thinking its the first time this week oh well.

Have to have hopefully my last drip next week as my levels are almost perfect so not too bad guess i will do anything!

Chat latersx
Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Sonia how exciting petal and I was the same with the doppler, wouldn't admit to Mike when I'd used it  .  My friend is expecting twins and she is the same build as you, nice and slim, and she can't drive anymore but she only has a week to go.  She is big but I wouldn't say she was massive but the twins seems tightly tucked up in her tummy if that makes sense whereas I was huge with Eva but I'm overweight anyway and she was 9lbs.  Joanne is feeling uncomfortable now though and think she's just looking forward to her section and then her fun really begins as she has a 2 year old too.  
Nicky it is so hard what you guys have to go through, I really admire you and John and just think it will all be worth it in the end, but it must be so frustrating for you.  I wish both BP would just get lost  .
Poor Lyle, hope he is much better soon, you must have been so frightened.  I dread when Eva starts moving and know it won't be long cause my house isn't exactly child friendly so think I'll have to get my eyes on her at all times  . 
Susan wow with all your drugs but look at Sonia and her brilliant result, that's what we all want for you too.  Just hope they don't make you feel much worse as know you're suffering.
Hiya Gwendy and Leigh, lovely to meet you both.
Lainsy sure you'll be fine, always nerve wracking and I'm a nightmare at just yabbling rubbish when I'm nervous and shy, tend to overyap which isn't good.  
Peg poor bubbles.  A friend of mine came to visit last week and her little girl's chicken pox arrived on the Sunday so I'm not going to my antenatal class lunch with my girls today just in case madam gets it too.  Would hate to pass it on if Eva does catch it.  
Hiya to everyone else, sorry for not more personals but madam is screaming to be picked up.  Need to get her dressed and then heading into my mum's.  Mike isn't home til late tonight as he has a night out with work so it will be a loooonnnngggg day, hate when I have to bath and put Eva to bed as he's the bath expert and know she enjoys it more with him.  Hopefully he won't be too boozy when he gets home but might sleep in a different bedroom as he snores like a warthog when he's had a drink, hee hee
Big cuddles to everyone 
xxx


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls sorry i ain't been on in ages.

Sonia woohoo on your 12wks scan does it al feel more real now? Am the same used the doppler and didn't tell dp coz he thought i was using it 2 much lol.

Button good luck for today    i understand how nervous you feel.

Nicky hope you got the house tidyd up a bit am sure it wasn't a mess tho lol Hows little s doing? Have you got any up to date pics?

Lainsy jamie is so cute is so cute loving the ** pics have fun at mother and toddlers am sure you will be fine.

Carol also love your new photo of eva in the cot sooooo cute. Hope dp ain't to late 2night.
Peg and susan good luck for your tx.

Bev hows things now is a getting any better with a sleep? And what a carry on with your car.

Argg screen is jumping now wot is the button i push to stop it? Hi to everyone i have missed i new there is alot am finding it hard to keep up lol And welcome to the new ladies.

Not much from me my paranoia has started again had midwife this wk bump measuring a wk behind and am still not feeling movements cant wait for my 4d scan in 2wks time now. I tried to ask the midwife for a scan but she was having none of it she said they wouldn't do anything till i was 28wks anyway.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Starry - hi there!! I thought you had fallen off the face of the earth!  NIce to hear from you was thinking about you the other day.  Is it not because you have an anterior placenta that maybe you measuring a week behind and dont feel the kicks as much?  What did the midwife say about it?  Bless ya hun dont worry - bet you still using the doppler for reasssurance!!  Hope these 2 weeks fly by!! cant believe they do a scan at 12 weeks then nothing until 20!!! they should do one at 16 but I have booked for a private one at 16 at the the broomhill clinic!! LOL.


----------



## starrynight

Lol sonia nope am still here just don't want to come on and moan about my paranoia all the time. I said to the midwife about the anterior placenta and she said i should still feel movement!! She thinks i am getting kicks but don't know what they are at 22wks i felt the baby on and off for a day and that was it so i do know what it feels like. She just said that if my bump is measuring small at 28wks she might arrange for me to have a scan and said that am small anyway to it could just mean a small baby and i don't even use the doppler much now either lol. I was going to book a private scan for 2moro but hopefully i will last 2wks till my 4d one. Lol you sound just like i was i had my scan at broomhill at 10wks tho they were really nice and do you see the midwife at 16wks 2?

xx


----------



## button butterfly

Sorry to bring the happy moods down the embryologist phoned and I knew it wasnt good as he was flaffing about (not his fault I would hate to be telling hopefull couples bad news) and asking me how I feel and that if I was really sore to speak to the nurses etc etc (gut instinct told me).  4 out of 6 were good enough to fertilise and only 1 has fertilised, have to go in tomorrow for ET which makes me think that it isnt looking good either!  Told him to phone me if the egg doesnt survive before I go in (dont want to go into the unit with a small amount of hope to find a nurse/doctor waiting to tell me the throat tightening news).  So I am gearing up to have a bottle of wine on saturday cause I dont have much hope for it.  Nevermind  

On a good note I have managed to a lot of housework just got the cleaning of the shower and bath to do then I think I will play the wii   


xx


----------



## Lainsy

Button, as Roxy says it only takes one.  Try and keep positive, that one little embie will hopefully turn into a bfp for you in a couple of weeks


----------



## button butterfly

Aawwww! Thanks Roxy   I havent had any alcohol for months and at times like these I glass is what I am needing.  There's been so much positivity on a few blogs I just hav a hunch that it isnt my turn but I will try and boost up some positive thinking just for you 

xx


----------



## starrynight

Aww button as roxy says it only takes 1. And that 1 will give you a bfp is a couple of wks   try and think positive i understand its hard tho xx


----------



## Saffa77

Button - hang in there and its true it does only take one.  Look at Bloo - Lyle is from transferring one embie!!! Think positive i know its hard as the beanie feels what you are feeling so maybe its a little fighter you have there!!  Take it one day at a time x

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks Starry, Lainsy, Roxy and sonia you are a great bunch of girls, right I am going off to put my feet up for a wee while x


----------



## peglet

Button

Can I just echo what the other ladies have said.... 

My friend (who I met on another IVF board 3½ years ago) got two eggs from collection and only one fertiised.

The result is a gorgeous wee boy who turns 3 in Sept.....

Please don't be too down, please congratulate yourself on gettng this far, you've done all the hard work, now you just have to get the we emby to stay in your 5* all inclusive resort for the next 38 weeks!

Wishing you all the luck in world....

Sorry - no other personals - this one is for button 

pegs.
x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Don't have time to post much. At work and waiting for some overly-keen little girls coming in to sing over songs.  Have just quickly read through all of today's chatting and want to send some PMA to Button.     The old saying - it only takes one!!!  
x


----------



## jackabean72

Just on quickly to give   for Button.  Like the others have said it only take one little embie to do the job    xxx chin up


----------



## jackabean72

I have a question totally unrelated to anything you guys have been speaking about;  Has anyone got a bikini wax while pregnant?  I was thinking about going on saturday do you think it's too early i'm only 6week and 4 days.

Thanks
Jxx


----------



## Saffa77

LOL jacka - i think its ok to have a wax but have heard its really painfull in pregnancy.  Can you not book the wax and then ask the ladies there?  Am sure they will know for sure but dont see any harm in getting one done?

Sx


----------



## peglet

I got my waxing done yesterday as away for the weekend and needed to get de fuzzed.... 

I had bikini wax done when pregnant, but it might be a bit more painful just now as you're hormones are all over the place and you'll be bit more senstive...


----------



## abdncarol

Button I too am just repeating what everyone else has said, it only takes one petal so will be     and sending you lots of     and   
xx


----------



## Saffa77

So happy have started weaning of my concoction of drugs and already feeling so much better!  stop the progesterone injections which i have in my bum in 3 days time.  I cant feel my bum cheeks they each have 2 huge tough pieces of meat on them OUCH.  Been doing those injections for 3 months!! then started weaning of the steroids on monday so already am down 5 mg yay should stop those altogether over 2 weeks then all that is left is the blood thinning injection in tummy every day right up until 31 weeks!  but those dont hurt and have gotten used not bruising so much so thats good.  Sorry just thought I would share this all with you  

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

I'd love some pics please Nicky x


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh, more photos please, Nicky.  You've got my email address x


----------



## starrynight

Oh me 2 nicky plz will i send you my email not sure if you have it.xx

Also booked another private scan for 2moro cant wait 2 wks now my paranoia has kicked in.


----------



## Mummy30

always photos for me nicky!!

Holiday Booked- Majorca here we come!!!!!     

Oh goodness, help me sort out my stretch mark jelly belly..... ive got 9 weeks to do it....


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Thanks for your well wishes for Lyle he is doing okay - just a bit grumpy today but I think it is to do with those stinky teeth - poor mite the joys of entering toddlerhood  

Mummy30 - Well done on booking the hols are you off to Santa Ponsa??

Roxy - Hope the whole process goes smoothly for you and S and always love pics - you have my email!!

Sonia - Glad things are going well for you and the cargo settling nicely still So chuffed xx

Button - As Sonia said Lyle was a single embie we had six eggs and only 2 fertalised it only takes one and look what I have now don't ever give up hope xx

Hugs to all other ladies as always thinking bout you xx


----------



## Saffa77

nicky yes me too please!  you have my email.

Starry LOL knew you wouldnt hold out!! LOL let us know how it goes please!  

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

bloo -we are off to cala millor.

DS1 will be in a room with MIL, FIL and BIL
twins obviously in with us.


----------



## Saffa77

lol yeah now there are 8 guests! do you think that is correct?
LOL it is a worry....... 

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Back down to 8 guests. Must have scared them off!


----------



## Lainsy

9 Nosey Parkers at the moment 

Roxy I would love to see photos of S too - think you have my email address, if not let me know.


----------



## tissyblue

Must be our scintillating chat!!! 

Evening everyone. Just wanted to wish Button good luck for tomorrow. It will be ok I'm sure. Get the bed turned down at your 5* resort!

Bev - well done on getting your hols booked. we're off to Portugal in May. Can't wait. I love buying my suncream cos then I know I'm going somewhere sunny 

Nicky - probably a silly Q, but if BD isn't going to be involved in the future, why are you agreeing to see him? Must be so hard for you both. I know you have S's interests at heart. Hope you get some positive feedback re her sister.

 to all our guests


----------



## Mummy30

tissy - ive already opened my hol draw - just to look!!! haha


----------



## Red6

Ouch I was a guest for ages till I plucked up the courage to post and it really has been a godsend. Its a public forum after all and the nature of the site (i think) is support. Guests welcome as not everyone is always in the best place to post.

Red6
xxxxxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening just popping on before I pop off to bed.

Mummy 30 Hurray on booking the hols - we are off to Tunisa unsure if I had told you guys but as we have said unsure what to share on here??!!??

Tissy - Asda have suncream reduced just now at Asda (Ambre Solare) down to a fiver (even factor 50 for little ones and after sun) I have scooped some up    

Well wee man has gone down ok gave him some Calop as think those teeth are being pesky!!

 & good luck to Button will be thing of you

Bloo x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Button

I hope all goes well for you today and that your precious little embie will be fine - remember it only takes one  . You have been in my thoughts as this is a mind numbingly stressful time for you. I hope you are looked after well  + nurtured by the staff today. Take care hun and sending up prayers for you now 

Jacqueline x


----------



## jackabean72

BUTTON


----------



## Saffa77

Button all the best for today    

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Gillian.

How is everyone today?  Sorry no personals.

Feeling very nervous for Tuesday   I'm so scared 

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Happy Birthday to Gillian xx


----------



## abdncarol

Happy Birthday Gillian        from Eva & I xxxx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Gillian - you lurker! Have a great birthday. Hope Kyle is doing well.

What a yucky day.....


----------



## button butterfly

Hi girls!!!

Firstly I would like to appologise for such negative posts yesterday but the embryologist (although he didnt mean to) planted the seed in my head so I didnt hold out much hope for my one and only embie.  I know it was naughty of me and you are all great and kept me grounded  .  Got the call this morning first thing to say the embie is still going strong so we went in for transfer and I am now sitting here and relaxing.  I really thought I was going to pass out when they called (almost a panic attack) cause I asked the embryologist just to phone my mobile if it didnt survive.  So here I am and now have the 2ww!!  YOU ARE ALL GREAT!!!!!  I really have to meet you all so I can give you all a hug.

It is supposed to be great weather over the weekend but so far I just see rain and grey clouds.  Here I was thinking that I would be out in my garden sunbathing with my chickens!!   

Button


----------



## Saffa77

BUTTON YAY YAY YAY -             - lovely news sounds like your embie is a fighter!  All the best and take it easy during the 2ww let DH do everything for you.  No baths, no hotwater bottles on tummy and no drinking just chilling relaxing and eating LOL.  Feel free to rant and rave as you find the 2ww dragging on the second week know how it feels here to a BFP!

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

thanks Saffa - I intend to get DH to do everything   or there will be      .  I will be eating eating and more eating like a  .  xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Button,

fanflipintastic news !! - it only takes one- wishin you a relaxing 2ww ahead 

p.s. have you really got chickens as i checked out website omlet last week (as advertised by the money man martin lewis ),with view to buying a couple to help keep me distracted but DH thinks I 've taken leave of my senses   I am def up for it though,

Anyway, chickens aside lets hope you relaxing and incubating that special little chick on board  x


----------



## abdncarol

*[fly]Fantastic news Button, well done!![/fly]*


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks Gwen - Yeah I have chickens, got them as a christmas present last year so have had them for nearly 1.5 years. They are really funny things more intelligent than I thought!!! Only hav 4 now as 1 was picked on (it was my favourite one - was always waiting for me when I got home from work and very vocal!) and the other died 2 days ago, it wasnt well kept on bloating  So I have 4 funny chickens, I live on a farm so the chickens have the freedom to roam and scratch around. They love to help you in the garden, over in a flash to get worms 

Roxy - I cant make it on 2nd as will HOPEFULLY be away with DH for the weekend to celebrate our wedding anniversary and the 9th May is day after test day, so I will wait nearer the time for that one before I can say yes or no. How you doing anyway hope it wasnt too bad at hoodles and sooooo glad you got your cake atleast!! What was it? xx

Carol thanks for your [fly]moving message [/fly]

Button


----------



## abdncarol

Was supposed to be red and in bold Button but I'm rubbish


----------



## button butterfly

Dont worry I have tried doing that before but I cant quite figure it out!!  We could make it our mission to post in different colours!   x


----------



## Mummy30

button- well done you and your wee embie....  rest up and think positive, imagine wee embie settling in nicely  fingers crossed.


----------



## Lainsy

Button, great news - am well chuffed for you.  Take it easy for the next 2 weeks and   for your BFP!!!

 to our "Guest" Gillian


----------



## Mummy30

awww roxy - i know how you feel, i had many "melted butter" moments when my two were ill.  Plenty of fluids, get some diarolyte from chemist tomorrow for her. You can get this on minor ailments for free..... no dairy... but you probably know all this already. As long as she keeps fluids down her then dont worry about food too much.


----------



## starrynight

Button ya pupo!! And it only takes one thats all i had put back it will be nesting in2 you for 9 months now   .

Nicky aww poor s it must be hard to tell when something is wrong with your little one. 

Mrscoops     hope you had a fab day and enjoy your nite out.

Sorry to everyone i have missed am shatterd and my legs in agony to much driving today.Well my paranoia got the better of me and i booked a private scan for today but it wasnt very help full lol coz they didnt do measurements he just measured the head and that only measured 23+2 but i looked at my notes from 20wk scan and then it measured 19+1 so at least i know baby is growing. Babys head was also low down. It was a 3d scan but i wont be goin back there coz didnt think much of the place n didnt get that good a pic. Do you think it will be ok to go to scan i have booked for 2wks time am goin to try and go to baby scanning in town this time instead of going to edinburgh so will just cancel that one.

Hi to everyone hope you all have a good wknd.xx


----------



## starrynight

Sorry just quickly to jackss hope the wknd passes quick for our scan on tuesday am sure everything will be fine i felt the same actually i think everyone did thats on here.  

Sonia you know when you booked broomhill did they give u appointment date or did you pick 1? I had to wait 2wks last time but am going to phone 2moro and see if i can get something for either 2 or 3 wks time am going to go for the £190 package i think. Anyone had it?

I think am maby being a bit insensitive to the ladies on here still ttc so am sorry for moaning about my scans ect i do try to limit what am saying but i get so paranoid and moan alot about things. But i don't want to be annoying anyone.

xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Button CONGRATS   will be thinking of you on this 2WW    

Roxy Awwwwww poor S we are sending hugs L not well either think it is teeth he has had a temp and has been really grumpy/clingy didnt put him to nursery today - my poor loon even tho he is a pest prefer him like that  

Starry - Sorry scan wasn't to your liking??

Happy BDay Mrs Coops

HUGS to all 

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  
Just had a friend round this evening and am now exhausted so off to bed.
Just wanted to say congratulations to Button and wish her lots of luck    
Bedtime now - goodnight
x


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies

Well I went and go my waxing done, wasn't too sore just the same as always is.  I thought it might have been worse coz the pregnancy.  So nervous about Tuesday, I've had a little bit of bleeding on and off all week it's not been a hug amount only when I've wiped a couple of times (sorry TMI).  Worried about the cramps as well i know people say that they are normal but it's just so worrying.  They aren't sore just uncomfy like trapped wind, sorry to go on.  Did anyone else feel like this?? 

Roll on Tuesday  

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Just back from having dim sum at the Manchurian man I am soooooo full!!!! I am hungry all the time!

Starry - sorry to hear you werent completely satisfied with your scan - where did you go was it in Edinburgh?

Welll I called the broomhill one and cos i want a scan at 16 weeks i told them what date i wanted but that is because its 4 weeks away but before I mentioned dates she could of offered me one for this coming week which was a week wait so not bad.  Yeah that £190 package looks awesome! you get a video and everything well worth it i think.  Mine is £90 but its just photos you get.

twinkle - has AF arrived  yet?

Roxyfoxy - sorry to here about all the diarrhoea oh no dosent sound to good though ! hope you all feel better soon!!!

Mummy30 - whohooo about your hols

Tissy - Portugal awesome we also going at the end of May can't wait.  Where you going the algarve?  where you flying from as they stopped the direct flights from aberdeen?  We are flying from Edinburgh.

Hi to all else

Doppled again this morning and heard both again PHEW!  quite easy to find now.

Jacka - sorry to hear about the bleeding I had it from 7 weeks to about 12 seems to have stopped this week YAY - but hope it dosent return mine was brown with only one red bleed.  Glad wax wasnt too sore might think of going for one then.  WOW scan already on Tuesday that came by quickly how exciting and let us know ASAP!

Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I am not gonna attempt personals missed to much - finally have internet again though halleluja!!!!! Hope everyone is well!

I have been feeling really sick last few days was half hoping I was preg, but everyone has had this sickness bug so its more likely that, couldnt help wishing though!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Morning. 
Welcome back Cheryl  
All the ill mummies, daddies and babies feeling any better today?

DH has been away for the weekend and is due back at 6ish tonight. Got a huge list of things to get done before then - busy busy busy!!!  One of them is to go into town - can't really bothered with that one though. Always end up sitting somewhere with a hot chocolate and muffin reading a mazagine. Good if I've got the time but unfortunately don't today. I've got to return 2 tops that didn't fit and buy the rest of my niece's birthday.  It's her 4th birthday tomorrow but she's having her party at Hoodles today.

Have a nice day everyone. Speak later
x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Saffa


can you tell me what model / cost Doppler you use ? Did you buy or rent ? Bebe model looks good though expensive. Must be sooo reassuring to hear those little heartbeats 

ta J


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Gwendy

DP wanted to buy a good one so we got the Hi Bebe one which i know what you mean is more expensive then say the angelsounds one but you will be able to pick the HB up way earlier on the Hibebe one - i picked mine up from 10 weeks.  I believe the angelsounds one you can pick up from 12 weeks not entirely sure.  Also mine has a LCD screen meaning it tells you the beats per min.  I just needed reassurance so was happy to pay the extra to guarantee i would hear heartbeat early on and know how fast they beating.  

How far are you now Gwendy did you say 8 weeks?

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Saffa,

yeah thats me almost 8 weeks.  So wee bit  to go before HB detected but think it will put my mind at rest. I think I will opt for the LCD screen as well, as I  would probably wonder if the babies HB was beating at approp rate with just the sound + no rate displayed. Thanks again x


----------



## Mummy30

oh no nicky.......

Its a worry when they dont eat isnt it but try not to worry, she will eat when she is ready. both A and C didnt eat for a whole week and when they did it was toast with jam, rice cakes with jam etc.... no dairy whatsoever as like you said, it feeds the bug.  As long as wee S is drinking then i wouldnt worry about the food for now.  What did you HV say? Have you got diarolyte? its a blackcurrent drink to replace the salts and fluid loss after diarrhoea.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hey Nicky, poor wee S, when V was ill with the bug, the doc told me to give him lucozade sport or gatorate as works same as rehydration salts but tastes nicer for wee ones!! xx

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## Saffa77

Roxy - oh NO hope S gets better soon!!! poor girl!  

how was everyones weekends?  Mine was nice had a huge lunch Saturday YUM and movies sunday date night was quite funny!

AFM - nothing new to report really just bored at work!  My guys i look after are off to the US for a week so peace at work YEAH.  Not that its very busy anyways but all good.

Hi to all - off to get some food am STARVING!

Just booked our flights to Portugal for end of May YAY its so hot there already cant wait.  Need some hot sun.

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Oh Sonia I would love to go away and have some   .  All I have to do is try and convince DH (workaholic that he is).  Its not long now and you will be basking in that sun, taking in the rays  ahhhhhhh!!!  

Roxy - Poor wee S, I bet you are just as tired worried for her and looking after her    hopefully it is all over soon and S will be on the mend xxx

Nothing to report from me - had a very quiet and rested weekend (boy was it hard for me to do virtually nothing but I did it  ).  Made a really nice, mouthwatering OMG and want some more, Roast Beef meal with Yorkshire puddings and all the trimmings      thought I would try and entice the embie to stay   .  Roast tatties, I want more roast tatties and loads of gravy     .  Going to have a wee trip out with embie and my handbag and see what we can purchase ....yes I know I am going mad but I cant help it.  Hope you are all having a great day so far

Button


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon Ladies,

I am going to try and attempt some personals today as i haven't done in ages although I have been keeping up to date with you all.

Button - Your post made me laugh, I'm sure you'll like embie will want to stay even if it doesn't get some of those delicious roast tatties lol  .  A shopping trip sounds good enjoy.  Hoping the next 12 days go flying past for you and you get a  

Saffa - That's so exciting that your going to Portugal, can't beat a bit of sun  .  Me and DH are going to La Manga at the end of June as his best mate is getting married over there so there will be a huge group of us in a villa.  I'm looking forward to going for the break I just hope that they don't want to party to all hours as I will probably just want to sleep lol.  Speaking of starving I've been like that all weekend, so hungry all the time (in between the feeling sick).  Do you think that's the pregnancy?

roxyfoxy- That's awful to hear about S, but like mummy30 says as long as she's getting plenty of fluids then eating is not so important right now. What did the HV say?

Gwendy - Did you buy your doppler?  I was thinking about investing in one later on so you can let me know if you get a HB with yours early on  

Tinkle - How was the party at Hoodles?? Did you eat lots of cake? yummy sounds good right about now   Did AF arrive? I'm not sure if you have already answered that question I couldn't see. 

SNS - Are you feeling better now? You said that you had been feeling sick?  

Mummy30 - Hope that all the kids are feeling better now and over all the bugs

Bloofuss -How Is L? Feeling better I hope  

Starrynight - How are you and the paranoia getting on?? Whens the next scan booked for now?

A BIG HELLO to everyone else May, Carol, Fiona, Elaine and others I've missed.

AFM- Well this time 2moro I will have been to the clinic and had our scan  .   that there is a HB or two.  Getting excited and nervous.  Spotting has gone touch wood, haven't had anything since Friday last week.    At work just now bored out of my mind, this is always my less busy week so counting down the mins till home time lol

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine

xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

jacka - ooooooo how exciting for tomorrow you will see the hb too!  how many weeks will you be?  if 6 or over then yes you will see hb/s!!  Its so exciting.  What time is your scan?  I bet you not going to sleep tonight.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

AF has well and truly arrived. So painful after being on norethisterone!!!!!!!!!!   Been breathless the past few days - don't know if it's any of my drugs I'm on. So tired too.  Just want to go home but I travelled up with another teacher this morning so have to wait for her.  She's got a class this afternoon and I don't - just typical!!!  

Jacka - I didn't go to my niece's party at hoodles.  Couldn't face it. Just been too emotional the past few days.

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

YAY twinkle all is going on track - sorry about all the aches and pains etc though but yes think its all the drugs - its horrible being on all these drugs.  Hang in there girl!! any time you want to rant etc just come on here or give me a call or whatever.  Its all those af emotions coming through but will get better in the next day or 2.  

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - Scan is at 11am and I'll be 7 weeks and 1 day.  

Twinkle - Ohh hunni that's ashame   I can understand it must all be very overwhelming for you just now. Glad it's all on track and sending you   vibes.

Question - After my first scan 2moro when do they usual scan you again? It's not 12 weeks is it??

XX


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - cool 7 weeks yeah you will see the hearbeat it is amazing!! Its a flicker flickering so quickly on screen.

After the 7 week yes is the 12 week then the 20 week as so on but with twins after the 20 week think you get scanned every two weeks to monitor growth etc.

You can go for more scans but will have to pay for those.

All the best of luck again for tomorrow xx

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks Saffa where do you go for your private scans??  Don't think I could wait from 7 til 12 lol xx


----------



## Saffa77

ill PM you.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Nicky hope s  is a bit better  

Jacks good luck for 2moro it will be fine tho and you will see a little heartbeats. I haven't booked my scan yet was trying to phone place today but always got the answer machine. I had a 10wk scan at the place sonia is going to and i would say its worth the money for reassurance and its big a4 pics you get.

Button     for you this will be your turn.

Sonia do you have a bump yet? Will your wrk not notice it lol

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi Starry 

A4 pics at broomhill wow that is awesome!  Yeah have a wee bump feel more fat then anything LOL.  Work know already told them after my 12 week scan as yeah they would have noticed.

LOL

Jacka - again good luck all will be finex

S


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya, just a quickie as off to read the papers in bed and for an early night.  Dread to think what Mike was dreaming of last night but he was kicking his legs about like he was Wayne Rooney, I'm knackered!  
Just wanted to wish Jacks all the luck in the world for tomorrow, it will be a very special day when you see that little heartbeat(s) on the screen and you give a huge sigh of relief, let us know how you get on  
Nicky hope S gets much better soon, poor thing.
Big cuddles to everyone I've missed....which is nearly everyone....sorry but too tired to concentrate.  Been a lovely day though and to top it one of my friends had a baby boy today, little Daniel Joseph.  Another friend is due to have twins tomorrow, busy week for babies, will wait til I hear what she has and then go shopping for outfits  
Carol
xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Jacka just want to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow    

Hiya to everyone else - parents arriving tomorrow, dad going to finally finish off bathroom, just got a few finishing touches to do.  Looking forward to them coming, they will see a big difference in Jamie.

HV was here today - Jamie put on 11 1/2 oz since last week, he is now weighing 8lb 6oz.  Really pleased.

Big   to everyone else!


----------



## fionamc

Sorry, haven't posted in a while, just seem to have been sooo busy.  Leaving things to the last minute as normal for getting organised for all of us for my brother's wedding on Friday.  Have been in town all day for 3 out of the last 6 - everything just takes so long getting the kids in and out of the car, pee stops, nappy changing stops, breast feeding stops and mummy and toddler feeding stops!  Eventually got the last bits of outfits yesterday - a handbag for me and shirt and tie for DH.  Got some more summery bits and pieces for kids too.  Just hope we get a summer here, as no jetting off to sunny climes for us these days   (wouldn't have it any other way, but being a stay at home mum, means it is caravan holidays all the way!

Exciting and nerve wracking that first scan, so heres to seeing one or two lovely heartbeats Jackie.  It is a long time to wait until 12 weeks too.  Our first one was at 12 weeks with Freya and I never normally have trouble sleeping but I have never lept so badly as waiting for that scan.

Hope those ofo you that are stimming - Twinkle and Peglet, are getting on ok and that you feel a bit better soon Twinkle.

Button -   that your 2ww is passing quickly enough and that the knicker watching hasn't got too strong a hold yet!

Hope you ladies with bumps are keeping fine - Starry, Saffa and Gwendy. 

 to all the mummies and babies (great weight gain Lainsy - well Jamie!)

Roxy - hope S is beginnig to get over her poorliness and that tomorrow will be better.

Mummy30 and Saffa - jealous of your sunshine holidays.

Carol - don't know what you have tried finger food wise.  To be honest, Freya has most things but I don't know how much actually goes in.  Tonight she had those filled pasta things and bread along with the rest of us.  She had pizza in Pizza Hut yesterday along with a variety of stuff from the salad bar - tomatoes, cucumber, pasta salad, olives, raisins, houmus, apple etc.  So far, she has not had any major choking episodes, just a wee bit gagging now and again.  At home she has all of the above (not olives, as I hate them!), plus toast, breadsticks, pear, steamed veg such as broccoli, butternut squash, sweet potato, mashed potato, omelette, scrambled egg, flakes of salmon, strips of chicken, half grapes, strawberries, banana, Minibix soaked in milk to soften them but not too soggy, so she can pick them up and the ocassional chip!  She has had some Ella's pouches, I just squeeze some on the spoon and give the spoon to her.  So far, she doesn't seem to like Petit Filous (which was quite a staple from early on with Ewan, he didn't eat anything else if he was poorly).  Bought some normal yoghurt yesterday to try but haven't tried it yet.  It is a messy business but she does it all herself!

Hi to everyone else, including the 'guests'!


----------



## fionamc

Meant to put in this link for finger foods that I came across too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=46082.105

Oh, and for those not on **, we got Freya's 'new hand' on Thursday. She has had it on a few times and seems pretty unphased by it all. Fell off today at one point. Can't wait to see people's faces when that happens in public 

Waiting on my 1st AF since Freya was born. Have been feeling premenstrual for about 3 weeks - not good for DH!!!


----------



## abdncarol

fiona, thank you! xx


----------



## Mummy30

quicky for now, ill be back on later.... alls well here!!! yee haa! no one is ill... well DS1 was off school yesterday lunch time with a banging headache then he was sick, sounds like a migraine to me. He is fine today!!  
Fiona - that was a great link... thanks, ive bumped it up so i dont lose it!! Great personals too!! 
Nicks - hope all is well for you today......  

Like i said, ill be back on later.. off out for a long walk to no where to try get thunder thighs and jelly belly sorted


----------



## starrynight

Morning girls

Jacks good luck for today.xx

Ya nicky everyone back to normal now.

Fiona i saw the pics they are so cute.

Lainsy good to here your little jamie is putting the weight on.

Sonia yea the pics are good and i have booked my scan for nxt tuesday cant wait they will measure baby for me 2. And i am getting the dvd i cant wait.

Hello to everyone i have missed xx


----------



## peglet

Morning

Button - good luck with your TWW, hope your embie is enjoying your 5* accomo, complete with roast tatties - fancy!!!

Jacks - good luck with the scan today - hope all goes well.

Fiona - lovely to hear Freya has a new hand, and hope all goes well with your brothers wedidng on Friday

Roxy and M30 - glad illness has left the building!!!

Twinkle - hope after this, your treatment is better, pain is never good!


Hello to everyone else.... sorry if i've missed anything important, not intentonal

AFM - got my baseline scan yesterday and everything ok so now on progynova and next scan 06th.  Bit cheesed of to be honest. Trying to work between ABZ and Dundee and they don't seem to be talking to each other.  Spoke to ABZ this morning and said that I feel i'm project managing this myself - which is not what i should be doing.... I ended up doing the chasing....  Still got my positive hat on....

Oh, by the way, Roxy - i'm sometimes a guest, as I come on and see what's happening, but don't necessarily log in and post.....  try not to be too paranoid  but also remember that anyone, anywhere can lurk.... I'm always mindful of that and try to to post info to personal.......

Right, got to work 

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.

I'm off work today. The pain, cramps, sickness, diarrhoea, hot/cold flushes was just too much to take and go to work too!

Now I'm spending the day looking at the clock thinking what I should be doing at school!
Start my menopur tomorrow morning and then again in the evening.  Do that for 2 days then it's down to 1 a day along with cetrotide injections.  Still have to phone Aberdeen to see if they'll do my scans and bloods for me!

Also heard last night that a friend from school died on Sunday. She had a heart condition and has spent the last few years having major surgery.  She was given a battery operated valve which she had to plug herself in to recharge every night.  It was only due to last 7 years but there was still hope.  Went through a lot but was always so positive!!!  Anyway, she had stroke on Sunday due to some of her medication.  Only 33 years old with a 6 year old daugher.  

On a positive note, glad to hear mummies and babies seem to be on the mend
x


----------



## jackabean72

Just on quickly so no personals to say   there's one perfect HB and baby is measuring 7w and 1 day which is exactly what I am!! We are so happy, I had happy tears as she showed us the HB  

Words can't explain it! 

XX


----------



## fionamc

[fly]FANTASTIC NEWS JACKIE[/fly]


----------



## Mummy30

twink - oh my, im so sorry to hear of your friend, so young with so much still to do, its terrible.      glad youve taken a day off school , its about time lol. You are going through a lot just now and need a rest    

jack - wow, congrats, so pleased that the HB was beating away fine and baby is doing well!! heres to the next scan. 

peg - sorry that the 2 clinics arent communicating with each other and theres no way you should be in the middle of it all adding to your stress. Good luck with everything x

starry - hope you get some great pics with your next scan, you make me laugh with all your scans! but understand why!

roxy - YAY!!!

fiona - hope you have a good time at your brothers wedding? are the kids page boy/flower girl?? my brothers wedding has caused too many arguments, i jsut want to forget all about it now TBH. 

Lainsy - what a clever munchkin you have there, he will be catching up with my 2 soon!!

carol -  how is the weaning going?  ive just stopped the twins night bottles and they just have the same meal as us now at the same time instead of 4.  It went ok last night, they didnt wake looking for a bottle. When this formula box is finished then thats it, no more formula!!! 

sons - hows the buggy shopping coming along?!

short - hi, how is little V doing? have you settled into your new hoosie? id love to move to a bigger house with a bigger garden so we can get ds his long awaited trampoline. But we just cant afford it.  Would love a 4 bedroomed house. 

button - how are you coping with this 2ww??      fingers crossed.

gwnedy - hi, hows everything going?? 

bloo - hows L?


----------



## Lainsy

Jacka - that is great news, so so chuffed for you.  Bet you can't wait for your next scan now  

Twinkle, sorry to hear you are not well but good on you for taking day of school.  Forget about it and relax  

Roxy, glad you are all well again.

Mummy30 - you are organised with your personals today!  Laughed at your ** comments yesterday  

Just to let you know I have booked F&Bs for Sunday 2nd May - see the Aberdeenshire Meet thread for details.  Anyone else wanting to go let me know.

Sorry must dash - a pile of ironing awaits before Jamie wakes up again


----------



## Saffa77

Just a quick one to Jacka - YAY - well done you its amazing when you see that flickering heart beat!! so surreal!

Sx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all - I am shattered today - Vincent has started waking up during night for some reason and having an awful time getting to settle!!!

Has started taking temper tantrums - have you had any of this with Lyle Bloo.

Anyway settled in now just have to get our flat decorated and sold, fingers crossed it sells quickly!!

Anyway away for a cup of tea before V wakes from his nap.

Speak to all you lovely ladies later - hope you are all well, also Jacka congrats on the scan xx


----------



## Mummy30

i knew my happy energy wouldnt last long... my car wont be ready until 3rd may which now means that lovely long weekend that i had planned with my family doing various family things for my 30th is cancelled as i will still have no car.


----------



## abdncarol

Just a real quickie to say congratulations jack, fantastic news, nothing beats seeing that little heartbeat, so so special    
big hugs to mummy and twinkle too as think they both need it.  
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi folks,

just had call  confirming I do have second collapsed sac and will be scanned again next week at 9 weeks. Has anyone had experience of this. DH and I have scan foto and def looks like there is something in second sac but sac too small . Fingers crossed  . all goes well for next week. Comment today that I should be pleased with one baby - well I am, but the other one is my baby too - right  . Feeling very defensive at the moment and probably down to high doses of prednisilone . Saffa did you experience this with steroids ? 
Also decided to visit friend in new home today in Gourdon . After usual hugs and kisses she announces her wee boy is lying on the couch, has chicken pox and is still infectious . I was telling her today about pregnancy ! Hey Ho after a fast exit returned home and back in the shower for a second time in 2 hours.
Jacka : Many congratulations on your baby's heartbeat  what a special moment for you. My ET was 20 March so we jst about same timescale

Button : Hope you gettin plenty of relaxation and pampering Here's to your wee embie getting cosy + snuggling down x

lainsy : looking forward to meet on Sun 2nd. Is it lunch for 1pm?

Hope everyone else is keeping well . Away to comfort eat + order a curry - a massive one -yum !


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks roxyfoxy,

I am feeling better for a rant. Thanks for your kind words. DH can't wait to I off steroids as he says I would face Golliath at the mo. Guess being on fertility journey makes us... I don't know... a bit more feisty about protecting what we have/may have. Looking forward to meeting you and your little angel S  

OMG so excited Lamb Spinach curry due any minute


----------



## button butterfly

Gwen -    laaaaammmmmb spinach curry!!!!!  I have never had this but it sounds delish!!!!  

Jacka - its so good to hear that all was well today at your scan, what a feeling to finally meet your beanie on screen!! 

Roxy - glad to hear you are all better!

Peglet - Sorry to hear that you are having a bit of a time with both abdn and dundee clinics!!  You shouldnt be doing the chasing etc.  Keep up that positive thinking!!  Oh ....and so far the embie is in his/her 5 star hotel ordering room service    

Mummy - I hope there is someway that your weekend of birthday celebrations isnt spoilt.  Hope something gets sorted out for you  

Twinkle - sorry to hear about your friend  , I hope you were resting atleast part of the day instead of worrying about work.  

Hows the mummys to be - sonia and starry, its great to see you talking about scans and dopplers.  I will know who to ask for when it is my turn 

Lainsy - did you get all your ironing done?  Dont you get the ironing fairy to your house?!  That is what DH thinks happens at ours    

Sns - sorry I cant help you but hopefully V will settle again soon

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned x

Nothing new with me, got a few AF type niggles and been going to the toilet heaps of times cause I keep feeling that AF is going to start.  Still keeping the positive hat on .....so far.  

button


----------



## Bloofuss

Evening ladies

Just a quicky from me as nearly bedtime  

Jacka - SO glad everything went well with the scan it is amazing ist it  

Mummy30 - So so sorry bout your car and ruining your baday celebrations nay fair  

Twinkle - feel better soon and sorry about that work pal terrible news  

Roxy - Glad everyone soon on the mend x

Lainsy - jamie doing fab glad to hear it.

Carol - Eva defo a future GF for L she is SO cute!!

Sonia - you will be wearing that doppler on the 9th lol lol

Button   hope your doing ok x

Peg as they have said keep  

Gwendy - look forward to meeting you sending you   for feeling low x

SnS - L has been really off and really grumpy recently think it is teeth but sometimes he can be a right little so and so 

HUGS to all I have missed as I said bedtime - L has his MMR tomorrow eeek hope he is okay as hasn't been great last few days "persky teeth"

Bloo x


----------



## tissyblue

Button - ironing fairy LOL   My DH said recently that he thought our laundry fairy had been slacking a bit! Lets just say I almost stuffed his pants somewhere unpleasant!

Gwendy - you have been through such a long journey - you deserve an easy pregnancy. Hope you get some answers to the second sac and try not to be too upset about it (easy for me to say, I know).

Jacka - brill that your scan went well.

Saffa - you been on the phone to the twins tonight?

Susan - sorry to hear you're not feeling great - your poor body must be wondering what is coming next. Hang in there!

Lainsy - well done Jamie - great weight gain!

Roxy - don't like the sound of your bug. Glad its gone. Hugs to S and hope the meet with BD goes ok. 

Mummy30   to the garage. Hope you manage to get something sorted out so it doesn't ruin your big birthday.

SnS - nothing worse than a broken nights sleep. R has woken at least once a night for the last month or so after sleeping through the night from a couple of weeks old. Its been a real come down for me. Hope he settles soon.

Bloo - poor Lyle. Hope his MMR goes ok.

Waves and hugs to everyone I've missed (and thanks to Carol and Fiona for the weaning tips).

I'm in pain, self inflicted, from the gym yesterday. Next time I go I'll take it easy and just have a latte in the cafe  

See ya!


----------



## Bloofuss

Tissy sorry forgot to say BIG helloooooo to you guys xxx


----------



## bubblicous

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235433.0


----------

